# Wartezimmer 2014



## mssc (17. Oktober 2013)

Die 2014er Modelle sind ja schon bestellbar, einige haben auch schon zugeschlagen.

Für mich wirds ein Spectral AL 8.9 in L u. meteor grey - red, Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW 16... also noch ca. ein halbes Jahr warten...


----------



## Mibra (17. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch kurz vor der Bestellung und kann mich noch nicht zwischen dem 7.9er und dem 8.9er entscheiden. Darf ich Fragen wie groß und schwer Du bist beim L Rahmen? 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (17. Oktober 2013)

184 mit 86cm Schrittlänge, ca. 87kg.

Ich überlege auch wegen der Größe, wenn ich mit meinen Maßen im PPS herumspiele ist der Sprung von M auf L bei 88cm SL. 
Hätte ich ein 650b Spectral bestellt, hätte ich sicher L genommen, laut Tests fallen die Rahmen ja sehr kompakt aus. Der 650b L Rahmen ist von den Maßen her eine Spur kleiner als der 29er L, daher bin ich da noch unsicher, ob beim 29er das M nicht doch besser wäre.... wobei... mein Torque FRX war auch ein L und ich bin super damit zurecht gekommen, das hatte 612 Oberrohrlänge, 430 Reach, 596 Stack, kompakter will ich fürs touren eh nicht sitzen... als L... passt schon...


----------



## Vince Vega (17. Oktober 2013)

Spectral 9.0 EX bestellt. Liefertermin 14 Woche 2014....*aaaarghh.


----------



## Dickie76 (17. Oktober 2013)

Spectral AL 7.0 in L und in rot bestellt. Liefertermin KW 13 in 2014.

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## jimmykane (17. Oktober 2013)

Das Inflite AL 8.0 habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit bestellt und wird mit KW48 angegeben. Brauchen könnte ich es natürlich schon jetzt... Es soll als Wintertrainingsbike und auch für den Weg zur Arbeit dienen.


----------



## Steve16061980 (17. Oktober 2013)

Na dann schreib ich meins auch mal noch dazu.

Spectral Al 8.0 in stealth. Grösse M. 174cm, SL83

Bestellt am 15.10.13 22:30 also 5 Minuten nachdem die Webseite wieder online war. Dort wurde zum dem Zeitpunkt übrigens KW 5 angegeben.
In der Bestellbestätigung hies es dann jedoch KW8. Nahja, dann ist das Wetter bestimmt auch schon etwas besser :-/


----------



## SFR (17. Oktober 2013)

Spectral AL 7.0 Größe S in raw bei 1,71cm / SL=81cm 

Jetzt heißt es warten.....


----------



## Iconx (17. Oktober 2013)

Zur Statistik : Dhx Rockzone in Raw Club, Größe L 

Soll Kw 51 kommen


----------



## haga67 (17. Oktober 2013)

Rückt mal ein Stück 
Habe gestern um 0:30 ein Spectral 9.0SL Größe M bei 175cm und SL 80 bestellt 
Es soll in der KW8 2014 kommen 
Ich hoffe die Reverb lässt sich weit genug einstecken damit bei meinen kurzen Haxen der Hintern auf den Sattel kommt 
Bei meinem Nerve XC passt mir der M Rahmen super. Da habe ich allerdings ne KindShock LEV mit 100mm Hub drin und nur 1cm draußen. 
Beim Spectral ist das Sitzrohr ja sehr sehr kurz. 
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Dickie76 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das passt schon.

*Spaßmodusan* Außerdem hab ich gehört, dass es bald Klickie-Schuhe mit größeren Sohlen geben soll (die sog. 2,9er), die dann bessere Laufeigenschaften haben sollen und auch kurze Beine länger machen....  *Spaßmodusaus*

Im Zweifel: Umtauschen. Canyon hat da ja eine gute Politik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (18. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Spectral 9.0 EX bestellt. Liefertermin 14 Woche 2014....*aaaarghh.


 
me2 KW13


----------



## Badsimson (19. Oktober 2013)

Nach langem überlegen...
Spectral AL 7.0 in RAW Club, Größe L 
Mit der Option es noch nach meinen wünschen umzubauen! 
Jetzt heißt's warten bis kW 9


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin wohl der einzige mit einem Lux 

Lux 9.9 KW 48.. Bis Frühling hätte ich nicht warten können, habe zur Zeit nur meine Stadtschlampe


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Rückt mal ein Stück
> Habe gestern um 0:30 ein Spectral 9.0SL Größe M bei 175cm und SL 80 bestellt
> Es soll in der KW8 2014 kommen
> Ich hoffe die Reverb lässt sich weit genug einstecken damit bei meinen kurzen Haxen der Hintern auf den Sattel kommt
> ...



Das passt schon auf jeden Fall. Nur wirst du halt keine große Sattelüberhöhung haben, aber 125mm Reverb sollte grad so passen.. Im schlimmsten Fall brauchst du halt eine 100er.

Bin auch schon mit 1,77cm und 82cm SL das Grand Canyon SLX in L gefahren, die Canyon Rahmen fallen halt echt sehr kompakt aus da ist L schon fast das M bei anderen Herstellern. M ist ja 17,5" und L 19" und normalerweise bräuchte ich 18,5", da bin ich am L auf jeden Fall auch näher dran..


----------



## haga67 (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke, das lässt mich ein bisschen ruhiger schlafen


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Danke, das lässt mich ein bisschen ruhiger schlafen



Bei der Reverb ist ja eher von Vorteil wenn die tief drin ist, damit man sie weiter absenken kann und nicht noch diesen Stummel überstehen hat (von den paar CM mal abgesehen, die man eh nicht versenken kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bei der Reverb ist ja eher von Vorteil wenn die tief drin ist, damit man sie weiter absenken kann und nicht noch diesen Stummel überstehen hat (von den paar CM mal abgesehen, die man eh nicht versenken kann).



Ich glaube nicht, das du schon mal ne versenkbare Stütze unterm Boppes gehabt hast


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Oktober 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das du schon mal ne versenkbare Stütze unterm Boppes gehabt hast



Hä? Ich fahr nur noch mit Reverb.


----------



## europa (20. Oktober 2013)

Setz mich auch mal mit ins Wartezimmer

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9. Liefertermin 8.KW


----------



## BassSick (20. Oktober 2013)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Spectral 9.0 EX bestellt. Liefertermin 14 Woche 2014....*aaaarghh.





detlefracing schrieb:


> me2 KW13



da kann ich mich anschliessen 
1,83m - 86cm SL - Rh M - KW14 ...ich glaub ich könnt aber eher ein L vertragen. Der M Rahmen war dem Tester bei 1,86m "deutlich zu klein"!


----------



## tombo1704 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einigen Monaten habe ich mich entschlossen mein Cube Hardtail in Pension zu schicken und auf Fully umzusteigen. 

Im Moment bin ich ziemlich auf das Spectral AL 9.9 SL fixiert. Einzig beim Gewicht bin ich mir unsicher ob die 12,75 (vermutlich Größe M) nicht zu schwer sind. (das Nerve AL 29 hätte hier Vorteile). 

Letztes Wochenende bin ich einen Stumpjumper FSR Elite gefahren (29er ausprobieren) und da wäre mir das Gewicht (und der Gaul ist vermutlich schwerer) nicht negativ aufgefallen. 

Hinsichtlich Einsatzgebiet suche ich einfach die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau die bergauf gut geht, auf Trails souverän und handlich ist, und bei dem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. 

Danke für euer feedback
lg
tom


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

tombo1704 schrieb:


> *Hinsichtlich Einsatzgebiet suche ich einfach die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau die bergauf gut geht, auf Trails souverän und handlich ist, und bei dem das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.*
> 
> Danke für euer feedback
> lg
> tom


 

Das hat man ja mit den Allmountain versucht. Ergebnis: Können alles, aber nichts wirklich richtig gut.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Das hat man ja mit den Allmountain versucht. Ergebnis: Können alles, aber nichts wirklich richtig gut.



Du, ganz ehrlich... ich will jetzt mein umgebautes AL+ nicht in den Himmel loben, schließlich ist es ja von mir persönlich für mich nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut. Mein AL+ ist für mich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bikepark und die richtig harten Sachen, oder stumpfe Drops lasse ich natürlich aus, aber ansonsten geht das Ding bergab echt gut!! Bergauf läuft es auch gut, wenn man nicht mein Minions fahren zu müssen ;-) Alpentouren mit 2000hm sind kein Problem. Ich denke, das AL+ ist mit gescheiter Gabel und nem guten Dämpfer ein top Allrounder.
Die Abstriche die ich machen muss fallen bei mir im Anwendungsbereich hinten raus. 

Edit.... bei uns im Localbikepark nehme ich, wenn ich auf ner Tour dran vorbeikomme, auch gerne mal den HipJump o.ä. mit..


----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Dem Fragenden sind aber schon 12,75 kg zuviel und er will nichts ausgeben. Ich würde sagen er bleibt am besten beim Hardtail.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Oktober 2013)

*g*


----------



## tombo1704 (21. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank, deine Antwort war sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

tombo1704 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, deine Antwort war sehr hilfreich.



Wenn Du nicht mit Canyon verheiratet bist, dann schau mal hier, ob das was ist:

Das Jabba Wood, als auch Granite Chief bin ich schon ausgiebig gefahren und war wirklich sehr angetan davon.


Für Dich wäre das Root Miller auch interessant: 

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-root-miller-4-2013/aid:590430

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-jabba-wood-5-2013/aid:586599

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-granite-chief-2-2013/aid:583545

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-verdita-green-4-2013/aid:586951

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-root-miller-4-2013/aid:590430

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-crystal-stoke-6-2013/aid:583448

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-jabba-wood-9-2013/aid:586671


----------



## haga67 (22. Oktober 2013)

tombo1704 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor einigen Monaten habe ich mich entschlossen mein Cube Hardtail in Pension zu schicken und auf Fully umzusteigen.
> 
> Im Moment bin ich ziemlich auf das Spectral AL 9.9 SL fixiert. Einzig beim Gewicht bin ich mir unsicher ob die 12,75 (vermutlich Größe M) nicht zu schwer sind. (das Nerve AL 29 hätte hier



Da du vom Hardtail kommst und im Flachland zu Hause bist, wirst Du Dich auf dem Nerve 29 sicher direkt wohl fühlen.

Bergab ist das Mehrgewicht allein für die Reifen und die Reverb sehr gut angelegt und relativiert sich, wenn das Nerve noch eine Reverb bekommt (m.E. bergab ein Muß).

Insofern würde ich für überwiegend Flachland das Nerve und sonst das Spectral nehmen.


----------



## tombo1704 (22. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank. Deine Einschätzung hinsichtlich Reverb teile ich vollkommen. Ich fühle mich bergab wesentlich sicherer wenn ich nicht durch den Sattel behindert werde. 

Das Spectral spricht mich vom Komponenten Mix als auch vom Design mehr an.


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

Nimm das Spectral AL 9.9 SL in Größe M, denn da stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Soll es Farbe Frost sein?


----------



## tombo1704 (22. Oktober 2013)

Canyon PPS Tool hat Größe L ergeben. Farbe ist mir relativ egal, Black Sea ist früher verfügbar also vermutlich die.


----------



## haga67 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Dich das Spectral mehr anspricht dann ist es auch das richtige Bike für Dich 
Ich finde das Spectral mega


----------



## tombo1704 (23. Oktober 2013)

Oh yeah, ich habe gestern Abend zugeschlagen. Ich frag mich nur wie ich die Wartezeit bis Mitte April 2014 überbrücken soll.


----------



## haga67 (23. Oktober 2013)

Yes, geiles Teil 
Alter Schwede, das wird ne harte Zeit für Dich
Canyon spannt Dich ja richtig auf die Folter 
Da sitz ich ja meinen Liefertermin KW8 auf einer Arschbacke ab


----------



## mr.goodlife (25. Oktober 2013)

Spectral AL 29 7.9 Größe L  <3 
Liefertermin KW 15/2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drhackstock (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal bei den warteten ein, Grand Canyon AL SLX 29 8.9 Größe L . In der Verfügbarkeit Liste steht zwar KW 48 habe aber ein Mail bekommen mit KW 47. Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, ob das 8.9 ein  Lenkerremote für die Gabel hat, auf dem Homepage Bild ist es mit Remote abgebildet, aber unter der Ausstattung kann ich keine finden. Weiß da vielleicht wer mehr?.

mfg Hacki.


----------



## Iconx (27. Oktober 2013)

Steht mit der Remote im Showroom, also ist die dabei


----------



## drhackstock (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich hoffe es wird auch damit geliefert.


----------



## Luckboxx (27. Oktober 2013)

Just ordered ....
Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 EX, Größe M 


Edit: Ist es eigentlich notwendig/hilfreich meine Körperdatel (Gewicht, SL, ...) einzugeben bei der Bestellung? Ich wusste meine Größe und habe diese deswegen bei der Bestellung nicht noch einmal explizit über das Tool ermittelt.


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. Oktober 2013)

hi, 
weiss hier jemand wie es mit probefahren aussieht? würde gerne das spectral mit dem nerve direkt vergleichen.
wird es die neuen räder erst geben wenn sie auch ausgeliefert werden oder doch schon früher ?


----------



## thor_snow (28. Oktober 2013)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Just ordered ....
> Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 EX, Größe M
> 
> 
> Edit: Ist es eigentlich notwendig/hilfreich meine Körperdatel (Gewicht, SL, ...) einzugeben bei der Bestellung? Ich wusste meine Größe und habe diese deswegen bei der Bestellung nicht noch einmal explizit über das Tool ermittelt.


 

nicht notwendig wenn du weißt was du haben willst und welche Größe du brauchst , weil Dämpfer und Forke mußte eh auf dich abstimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen! Spectral Al 8.9 in meteor grey-red, Größe M, Liefertermin KW 15. Mit viel Glück kann ich es an meinem Geburtstag auspacken.


----------



## mr.deed (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi
Ich bin am verzweifeln!!! habe mir ein nerve al 8.0 bestellt und jetzt schon zweimal die große geandert zwischen m und l 
Meine sl ist 87 cm bei 183cm körpergrosse 
Vieleicht hat jemand mit gleicher gróße erfahrung gemacht und kann mir nen rat geben


----------



## drhackstock (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich hab bei sl 87 und 175cm, Größe L und fühle mich recht wohl auf dem Bike.


----------



## Keeper1407 (29. Oktober 2013)

> Hi
> Ich bin am verzweifeln!!! habe mir ein nerve al 8.0 bestellt und jetzt schon zweimal die große geandert zwischen m und l
> Meine sl ist 87 cm bei 183cm körpergrosse
> Vieleicht hat jemand mit gleicher gróße erfahrung gemacht und kann mir nen rat geben



Fahre ein Nerve AL in der Größe L. Meine Größe 184/86...


----------



## mr.deed (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die raschen antworten :daumen : das beruhigt mich doch in meiner entscheidung auf das L umbestellt zu haben wenn jetzt nur die warterei bis anfang februar nicht wäre 
Habe jetzt mal.die eckdaten wie sattelrohr und so verglichen mit anderen da kommts mir eh vor als wäre beim nerve al alles etwas kompakter als bei ahnlichen geometrien bei anderen herstellern oder tausche ich mich da


----------



## Teddyyy (30. Oktober 2013)

Irgenwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass der Schritt von M auf L ziemlich groß ausfällt - nix für ungut 
Aber Anfang Februar ist ja noch zu verschmerzen... Versteh nicht warum die beliebten 29er KW 15/16 kommen... da wollte ich schon den Thüringer Wald umrundet haben :/


----------



## mr.deed (30. Oktober 2013)

Teddyyy schrieb:


> Irgenwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass der Schritt von M auf L ziemlich groß ausfällt - nix für ungut
> Aber Anfang Februar ist ja noch zu verschmerzen... Versteh nicht warum die beliebten 29er KW 15/16 kommen... da wollte ich schon den Thüringer Wald umrundet haben :/



Also laut geo sind es 4 cm am sattelrohr
Und knapp 3cm oberrohrlänge und bei den restlichen maßen sieht es ähnlich aus 
Von s auf m ist der sprung nicht wirklich sher viel kleiner wobei das steuerrohr von m auf l halt gute 2 cm wächst

Das nerve al 29 ist doch schon ab lager verfügbar 
Oder hab ich mich da verlesen


----------



## Teddyyy (30. Oktober 2013)

> Also laut geo sind es 4 cm am sattelrohr
> Und knapp 3cm oberrohrlänge und bei den restlichen maßen sieht es ähnlich aus
> Von s auf m ist der sprung nicht wirklich sher viel kleiner wobei das steuerrohr von m auf l halt gute 2 cm wächst


Hab grad noch mal den Beitrag gesucht aber nicht gefunden stand in irgendeiner bike und da war eben erwähnt, dass der Sprung relativ groß ist. - hab´s aber nicht weiter verfolgt.



> Das nerve al 29 ist doch schon ab lager verfügbar


Hab wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das Spectral meinte
>KW 15<


----------



## mr.deed (30. Oktober 2013)

In der aktuellen ausgabe vergleichen sie ja das aktuele mit dem vorgänger model und beanstanden dort die lackqualitat aber ware ja nur das vorserien modell hoffe das wir da keine probleme bekommen werden 
Das schlimme ist nicht der februar ist ja eh winter aber wenn man sich nicht 100 prozent sicher ist das richtige bestellt zu haben grõssenmässig dan geht einem das die ganze zeit nicht aus dem kopf


----------



## mssc (30. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ists das selbe Problem, daher hol ich mir nächstes Wochenende ein Stumpjumper FSR 29 zum Testen. Die Geo ähnelt der vom Spectral 29 sehr, wenn dort L passt, passts auch beim Spectral...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.deed (30. Oktober 2013)

Kannst dan ja mal berichten wie du dich entscheidest 
Wie sind den deine maße


----------



## mssc (30. Oktober 2013)

Werde ich sicher.... der Verkäufer meinte auf meine Frage gleich "auf jeden Fall L", bin also gespannt, ob das dann auch wirklich passt...
Bin ca. 184 mit 86-87cm SL.


----------



## mr.deed (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja der sprung liegt bei 87 88 sl auf 20 zoll sprich L wobei ich meine das bei specialized L 19 zoll ist bei canyon bei ein paar modellen ja auch der mann bei canyon hat gesagt bin genau zwischen drin wobei ich bei m die sattelstütze komplett am anschlag hätte und ziemlich kompakt sitzen wurde


----------



## Teddyyy (30. Oktober 2013)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen bleibt eigentlich nur ein Besuch in Koblenz 
Draufsteigen ---> wohlfühlen ---> kaufen bleibt meiner Meinung nach das beste. Specialized mag ich als Bsp. überhaupt nicht. Aber jetzt habe ich sicherlich total ne Lawine losgetreten. I´m sorry


----------



## mr.deed (30. Oktober 2013)

Teddyyy schrieb:


> Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen bleibt eigentlich nur ein Besuch in Koblenz
> Draufsteigen ---> wohlfühlen ---> kaufen bleibt meiner Meinung nach das beste. Specialized mag ich als Bsp. überhaupt nicht. Aber jetzt habe ich sicherlich total ne Lawine losgetreten. I´m sorry



Deshalb hole ich meins auch ab und fals es wirklich nicht passt und ich gluck habe haben sie ein m laut canyon service bis dahin auch dort zum tauschen als bike to go ich bin gespannt!!!
 Ich bin da nicht so markenfixiert ich kauf das was mir am besten gefallt und zusagt vielleicht wirds ja nachstes mal auch ein specialized aber ich glaube da muss ich dan ne weile sparen


----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Canyon-Fans,

ich wollte kurz fragen, wer von Euch ein Spectral ordern wird bzw. es bereits getan hat und wo er die Einsatzgebiete des Bikes sieht. Bisher hab ich oft die Aussage gehört, das Bikepark nur bedingt und Enduro gar nicht möglich sei? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Luckboxx (31. Oktober 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Hi Canyon-Fans,
> 
> ich wollte kurz fragen, wer von Euch ein Spectral ordern wird bzw. es bereits getan hat und wo er die Einsatzgebiete des Bikes sieht. Bisher hab ich oft die Aussage gehört, das Bikepark nur bedingt und Enduro gar nicht möglich sei? Wie seht ihr das?



Die Bestellungen kannst du doch recht gut auf den letzten 3 Seiten nachlesen ... Zum Einsatzgebiet wird dir Canyon nicht viel mehr sagen, als das, was auf den Internetseiten bzw. in der Produktbeschreibung zu lesen ist.

Hast du das schon gesehen?
http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf 

VG,
Marco


----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Hast du das schon gesehen?
> http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf



Ja danke Dir... das hab ich neulich auch schon gefunden beim googeln.
Aber irgendwie ist mir trotzdem nicht so richtig klar, wo jetzt die Belastungsgrenzen sind, wenn Canyon in diesem PDF von "Tourenvarianten" und einem "Light-Enduro" spricht.

Der Punkt ist, dass ich gestern ein Propain Tyee probegfahren bin. Und natürlich macht das mit seinen 160mm alles mit. Aber bergauf... hm... da war ich doch etwas enttäuscht. Und hier könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Spectral etwas leichter den Berg hoch geht. Denn das ist es, was ich möchte. Tour,Trail & leichtes Enduro fahren.

Und noch eine Frage hab ich: Die Spectral EX Varianten, kommen ja mit nur einem Kettenblatt vorne.
Wie ist das denn, wenn man auch in der Ebene mal richtig schnell fahren will? Geht das noch?
Ich weiß, es gibt den Ritzelrechner... aber ich komm mit dem Ding überhaupt nich klar


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie schnell willst du den in der Ebene fahren?

mit einem 34er Kettenblatt vorne und X01 Kassette (10 - 42) wirst du bei 27.5" auf ca. 37km/h kommen. 
Die Übersetzung im kleinsten Gang wäre für mich aber nix... aber ist hier wohl eher gewöhnungssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1k3 (31. Oktober 2013)

Soooo, habs vollbracht nach langem hin und her 

Spectral AL  8.0 - 650B  
Größe: L  
Farbe: stealth

Liefertermin: 08/14

Go for it ;-) Jetzt muss Canyon nur noch den Liefertermin einhalten


----------



## mr.deed (31. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wie schnell willst du den in der Ebene fahren?
> 
> mit einem 34er Kettenblatt vorne und X01 Kassette (10 - 42) wirst du bei 27.5" auf ca. 37km/h kommen.
> Die Übersetzung im kleinsten Gang wäre für mich aber nix... aber ist hier wohl eher gewöhnungssache.



Danke erst mal für die Info... und wie verhält sich das beim 29" Spectral EX?
Und was meinst Du mit Gewöhnungssache?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (31. Oktober 2013)

*Beispiel*: bei der o.g. Übersetzung des Spectral Ex ist der erste Gang so übersetzt wie beim mir der zweite Gang 
(durch die Hammerschmidt habe ich quasi eine 2-fach Kurbel mit 24er Blatt und 38er Baltt). 
Wenn du der Typ bist der gerne auch mal längere & steilere Abschnitte hochkurbelt, 
wirst du dir eine möglichst kleine Übersetzung wünschen. Das geht meist zu Lasten der Endgeschwindigkeit. 

Zur Gewöhnungssache, ich denke nach einiger Zeit wird dich relativ wenig stören. Zur Not kannst das Kettenblatt wechseln.

Ich frag mal anders herum, was hast du momentan? 3-fach Kurbel und hinten 9-fach / 10 fach Kassette? 
Nutzt du oft den kleinsten Gang aus oder hast so viel Power in den Beinen das dir der zweite oder gar dritter ausreicht?


----------



## Flkz1983 (1. November 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> *Beispiel*: bei der o.g. Übersetzung des Spectral Ex ist der erste Gang so übersetzt wie beim mir der zweite Gang
> (durch die Hammerschmidt habe ich quasi eine 2-fach Kurbel mit 24er Blatt und 38er Baltt).
> Wenn du der Typ bist der gerne auch mal längere & steilere Abschnitte hochkurbelt,
> wirst du dir eine möglichst kleine Übersetzung wünschen. Das geht meist zu Lasten der Endgeschwindigkeit.
> ...



Danke Dir... Das hilft mir schonmal sehr. Bisher fahre ich 3-fach Kurbel und 9-fach Kassette. Ich fahr sehr oft Berge hoch und nutze dabei aber den kleinsten Gang wirklich nicht oft, stimmt. Höchstens wenns mal sehr sehr steil ist. Was mir aber öfter mal schon gefehlt hat, waren noch ein paar Gänge wenns richtig schnell Schuss bergab ging. Dann könnte ich also glücklich werden mit der 1-fach Kurbel am Spectral?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (1. November 2013)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Danke Dir... Das hilft mir schonmal sehr. Bisher fahre ich 3-fach Kurbel und 9-fach Kassette. Ich fahr sehr oft Berge hoch und nutze dabei aber den kleinsten Gang wirklich nicht oft, stimmt. Höchstens wenns mal sehr sehr steil ist. Was mir aber öfter mal schon gefehlt hat, waren noch ein paar Gänge wenns richtig schnell Schuss bergab ging. Dann könnte ich also glücklich werden mit der 1-fach Kurbel am Spectral?



Wie gesagt, wenn du jetzt auf ne 1-fach Kurbel umsteigst wird es dir obenrum etwas an Speed fehlen (Direktvergleich).  Evtl musst du etwas experimentieren, sprich größeres Kettenblatt vorne oder das kleinste Ritzel hinten "noch" kleiner wählen, so fern Möglichkeiten bestehen. Normal müsste es dir langen. Zur Not hast die Möglichkeit auf zweifach umzubauen.

Falls die Möglichkeit hast, fahre nach Koblenz und mach eine Probefahrt vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (2. November 2013)

hmm 700km für ne Probefahrt is fast nich drin


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2013)

So dann platze ich hier auch mal   . Torque DHX soll es werden. KW 3 ist angepeilt


----------



## klingklang (3. November 2013)

Done!

Grand Canyon Al SLX 7.9 

Nur fand ich in der Bestätigungsmail keinen Liefertermin... Kommt der in der nächsten?


----------



## punica (3. November 2013)

klingklang schrieb:


> Done!
> 
> Grand Canyon Al SLX 7.9
> 
> Nur fand ich in der Bestätigungsmail keinen Liefertermin... Kommt der in der nächsten?



Good Choice! Welche Farbe?
Von M bis XL sind ja alle Ab Lager verfügbar, also musst du nur auf die Versandbestätigung warten.


----------



## klingklang (3. November 2013)

Cool! 

In Schwarz/weiss


----------



## MTB_Django (4. November 2013)

Hat von euch keiner das Spectral in Chrome Red bestellt? Auf den Bildern schaut die Farbe echt gut aus, dass man fast schon meinen kann, dass es ein Eisdielenbike wird. 

Vom Budget her könnte ich mir nur das Spectral AL 6.0 leisten, maximal das 7.0 nur leider gibts beide nicht in stealth black, was ich etwas schade finde.

Andererseits bin ich als Wiedereinsteiger bissel skeptisch wegen Service. Kumpel meint, dass man das bei nem Händler machen lassen kann.

Möchte gerne auch schrauben an dem Bike. 

Das Strive AL 7.0 in evil black ist auch nicht schlecht, nur halt 26". Wollte schon lang n 27,5". 
29" bin ich testgefahren als Scott Genius 910. hatte mich vom Gefühl her nicht so überzeugt, bissel stelzig und hatte das Gefühl dass da was am HR zieht, kA obs wegen der LRG ist. DH geht ja mit 29" recht zügig bergab aber bei ausgewaschenen Rillen bin ich da immer reingerutscht, obwohl ich nicht wollte, mit dem 26" konnte ich die Rillen umfahren.

Da ich in am Kaiserstuhl lebe und auch da fahre, finde ich dass 160mm-Fahrwerk vom Strive eigentlich zu viel für den Kaiserstuhl, gut im Schwarzwald gibts sicher Strecken die so viel Federweg brauchen. 
140 mm ist doch ne Ansage für mein Streckenprofil, nur kriegt man das 2014 Strive schon ab Lager und das Spectral nur mit Wartezeiten. 

jemand von Canyon hat mir gesagt, dass das Spectral AL erst im Dezember schon in den Verkaufsräumen stehen wird. Also einen Monat warten um dann nach Koblenz zu fahren und sich mal die Bikes angucken und testen, obs passt. Größe L müsste passsen. Aber da der Rahmen recht kompakt ist müsste ich es erst mal testen, obs passt für mich mit meinen 185 cm.

Nur die Wartezeiten, wie ich die hier lese sind schon happig, weil ich schon recht geil aufs Biken bin.


----------



## Teddyyy (4. November 2013)

Hey 
hier ist mal der Test, wo das Problem mit der Größe etwas angeschnitten wird.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/10/roc-d´azur-2013-schnelltest-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/
Somit müsste L für dich fast perfekt sein


----------



## klingklang (8. November 2013)

punica schrieb:


> Good Choice! Welche Farbe?
> Von M bis XL sind ja alle Ab Lager verfügbar, also musst du nur auf die Versandbestätigung warten.




Bike kam gestern 

Morgen gibt's dann die erste Tour, egal ob´s regnet oder schneit!

Hammergerät!


----------



## m1k3 (9. November 2013)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Soooo, habs vollbracht nach langem hin und her
> 
> Spectral AL  8.0 - 650B
> Größe: L
> ...



Update 


Email von Canyon bekommen, Liefertermin KW07/14


----------



## astmonster3000 (10. November 2013)

hi, 
hab grade ein nerve 8.9 in m, rahmenfarbe stealth bestellt. 

falls ihr zeit habt könntet ihr euch dashier mal ansehn? hab ein problem mit der verstellbaren sattelstütze die dran soll: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11095260#post11095260

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thor79 (12. November 2013)

Hi,

ich setz mich mal mit rein, wollt aber nicht lange bleiben, bestellt hab ich ein Strive 9.0 2014 mit Liefertermin KW48
Gruß


----------



## astmonster3000 (12. November 2013)

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den geplanten lieferterminen auf der vestellbestätigung ? sind die genau oder gehts da auch schonmal schneller bzw dauerts da auch regelmäßig länger ?


----------



## drhackstock (12. November 2013)

Hallo, meines sollte diese Woche kommen (KW46), obwohl Liefertermin KW48 angegeben war.


----------



## Teddyyy (12. November 2013)

Mit kW 15 kommt man sich bei euch ganz schön verarscht vor


----------



## astmonster3000 (12. November 2013)

drhackstock schrieb:


> Hallo, meines sollte diese Woche kommen (KW46), obwohl Liefertermin KW48 angegeben war.



sollte ? 

niemand (von uns hier) will dich verarschen Teddyyy, auch wenn wir unsere bikes haben werden wir mit dir fühlen, bangen und abwarten


----------



## Teddyyy (12. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> niemand (von uns hier) will dich verarschen Teddyyy, auch wenn wir unsere bikes haben werden wir mit dir fühlen, bangen und abwarten



Wenigstens einer  meine Freundin ist schon Mega genervt


----------



## astmonster3000 (12. November 2013)

Teddyyy schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer  meine Freundin ist schon Mega genervt



das kenn ich iwo her, vorher das: "entscheid dich doch endlich" und jetzt das: "es ist doch bald da"


----------



## drhackstock (12. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> sollte ?
> 
> niemand (von uns hier) will dich verarschen Teddyyy, auch wenn wir unsere bikes haben werden wir mit dir fühlen, bangen und abwarten


 
Hab am Freitag die Nachricht bekommen, das es unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

Hi allerseits: 

Sonntag Nacht bestellt: Canyon Strive 8.0 race in raw. 
Seit gestern bei DHL  Sollte heute oder morgen ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davedave (13. November 2013)

Hi zusammen

Habe mein Strive Team am 21.10.13 bestellt mit Liefertermin KW 49 eine Woche später wurde der Liefertermin auf Woche 48 verschoben.

Montag den 11.11 KW46 kommt dann die Mail von Canyon ihr Bike wird zusammengestellt.
Dienstag den 12.11 Bike geliefert 

Lieferung 2 Wochen vor Termin DER HAMMER

Alles super Verpackt nichts Defekt, alles Top Freu ))))


----------



## Rick7 (13. November 2013)

Meins kam echt gleich heute an  mega  

Macht n echt guten Eindruck


----------



## astmonster3000 (14. November 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Meins kam echt gleich heute an  mega
> 
> Macht n echt guten Eindruck



in dem thread könnten ja die glücklichen die ihr bike haben auch ein foto hochladen... das kann dann auch direkt in "Die große Canyon Galerie" 

einfach um den anderen die wartezeit zu versüßen


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2013)

Jo Bild kommt


----------



## Rick7 (14. November 2013)

Hi wie versprochen 













zwar nicht die besten Bilder aber


----------



## jimmykane (14. November 2013)

Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (14. November 2013)

nice!


----------



## Tom33 (16. November 2013)

Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9, kw 51 soll es soweit sein 












Ein paar Details um die Zeit etwas zu überbrücken


----------



## Henning W (17. November 2013)

Gestern abgeholt und heute erste Tour ! Das Rad war eine Woche vorm eigentlichen Termin fertig.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder, gerne mehr!


----------



## Darth (18. November 2013)

Ich Reihe mich auch mal ein... Samstag ein Strive AL 8.0 Race raw in L bestellt.
Nach heutigem Stand gibt es keine Rahmen mehr in L vom Strive AL 9.0 und 8.0 Race mehr. Krass!


----------



## Darth (18. November 2013)

yeah... Laut Canyon KW50


----------



## Rick7 (18. November 2013)

Wow quasi das letzte in L erwischt  gratz*


----------



## Mibra (18. November 2013)

Dann setze ich mich auch mal zu euch. Soeben Spectral AL 7.9 in L und Black Sea geordert. Das heißt leider noch bis Ende März warten. Weiß gar nicht wie ich die Zeit herum bekommen soll!!!!


----------



## Darth (18. November 2013)

ja die Wartezeit ist immer am schlimmsten!  und dann nervt noch die bessere Hälfte


----------



## davedave (19. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> in dem thread könnten ja die glücklichen die ihr bike haben auch ein foto hochladen... das kann dann auch direkt in "Die große Canyon Galerie"
> 
> einfach um den anderen die wartezeit zu versüßen




mein strive Team,mittlerweile leider ausverkauft.

geht hammer bergauf und noch schneller bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (19. November 2013)

sehr schön ! mach aber nur bloß schnell den speichenschutz da am hr raus^^


----------



## P-Ralle (21. November 2013)

Yhiipeee am 19.11. bestellt und könnte am Montag 25.11 abholen.

ABER leider erst am Samstag Zeit das Dingen zu holen...

Ach ja wird ein STRIVE AL 7.0 in evil black gr L 

Und dann erst noch umbauen...


----------



## Darth (21. November 2013)

Glückwunsch! 
Bilder nicht vergessen
was baust denn alles um?


----------



## P-Ralle (21. November 2013)

Danke, 
Bremse (ZEE)  auf jeden Fall und dann denke ich Vorbau und Lenker alles weitere werde ich sehen!


----------



## Darth (21. November 2013)

ah ok. ja Lenker wirds bei mir auch und bremse überlege ich noch ob ich die Saint vin meibem alten druff packe...


----------



## P-Ralle (22. November 2013)

Ach ja ganz vergessen und fast das Wichtigste: der "genitale Sattel" von SQlab!!!


----------



## Tom33 (22. November 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9, kw 51 soll es soweit sein


oh oh, heute früh ist die Lieferwoche von 50/13 auf 04/14 gesprungen... in meiner Farbe ist es aber *noch* bei Woche 51. Ende Januar wäre zu lange, da müsste ich ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Thor79 (22. November 2013)

Hi,

ich bin dann mal raus aus dem Wartezimmer, mein Strive kam heute, 1 Woche vor dem genannten Liefertermin, super. Fotos sind in meinem Album.
An Alle die noch warten müssen....haltet die Ohren steif!!!


----------



## Darth (22. November 2013)

ich will auch endlich^^
Welches strive hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (22. November 2013)

@P-Ralle: jo mein 611er kommt auch dran


----------



## Thor79 (22. November 2013)

Darth schrieb:


> ich will auch endlich^^
> Welches strive hast du denn?



ich hab Pics in meinem Album, es ist das Team


----------



## P-Ralle (23. November 2013)

Ja der 611 ist echt klasse auf dem könnt ich nackisch fahren


----------



## Kriwo (24. November 2013)

Soo, diese Woche kann ich mein Nerve AL 29 7.9 in Koblenz abholen. Es ist ein XL in der Farbe Acid Storm geworden. 

Es ist mein erstes Canyon. Nach ein paar teuren Rädern gibt es dieses mal wieder ein Basismodell, ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es mir genauso viel Freude bereiten wird


----------



## Darth (26. November 2013)

Wer noch ein 611er sucht...

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sqlab-sattel-611---mtbroad/aid:711291

für den preis kann man nicht nein sagen!


----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Aber die Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (26. November 2013)

in schwarz immerhin nur 56 


----------



## davedave (26. November 2013)

Servus an alle die noch warten müssen in meinem Album nochmals 2 nette Fotos


----------



## Sylver46 (27. November 2013)

Eigentlich sollte diese Woche auch mein Strive Team 9.0 kommen, allerdings hat sich Canyon das entschlossen doch lieber nicht zu liefern und hat mir dieses um 18Uhr des heutigen Tages mitgeteilt...schön dass man nur über einen Monat gewartet hat um dann in der Lieferungswoche gesagt zu bekommen, dass man seinen Vertrag nicht einhalten will...

Vielen Dank Canyon...


----------



## haga67 (27. November 2013)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte diese Woche auch mein Strive Team 9.0 kommen, allerdings hat sich Canyon das entschlossen doch lieber nicht zu liefern ...



Das heißt es wird gar nicht geliefert ???


----------



## Sylver46 (27. November 2013)

haga67 schrieb:


> Das heißt es wird gar nicht geliefert ???



Jap... haben einfach zu viele Bestellungen entgegen genommen und ich wäre einer der "Glücklichen" die kein bekommen obwohl ich schon am 05.11 Bestellt hatte...


----------



## haga67 (27. November 2013)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Jap... haben einfach zu viele Bestellungen entgegen genommen und ich wäre einer der "Glücklichen" die kein bekommen obwohl ich schon am 05.11 Bestellt hatte...



Alter Schwede . Das ist ja heftig 
Arme Sau...
Da fällt einem nix zu ein. Hat sich Canyon geäußert ob man sich etwas einfallen lässt ? 
Ich finde es eh eine Frechheit dass man aus dem Vorjahr nichts gelernt hat. Da waren die Teams ja auch früh ausverkauft...


----------



## Sylver46 (27. November 2013)

Man will sich die Tage noch einmal melden...

Naja dann geht die Suche jetzt eben weiter, vielleicht gibts ja doch ne andere Marke die mehr Wert auf seine Kunden legt, Canyon ist für mich durch, so ein Saftladen habe ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. November 2013)

Propain?


----------



## haga67 (27. November 2013)

Das Strive 8.0 Team ist jetzt übrigens wieder in allen Größen bestellbar und KW 14/2014 lieferbar.
Lt.Hompage jedenfalls...


----------



## astmonster3000 (27. November 2013)

hi, 
hab gerade mein neues nerve 8.9 in stealth in koblenz abgeholt. bin gespannt ob es sich bewähren kann... es tritt in große, alte fußstapfen...

bilder gibts in der galerie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11146655&postcount=10281


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (27. November 2013)

Kann mir einer helfen? Ich würde mir gerne das Nerve AL 7.0 bestellen und der PPS- Rechner gibt mir mit 1,83m, 83cm SL (klassischer Sitzriese) eine klare Empfehlung für die Größe "M". Kann das hinkommen? 
Bei 44cm Sitzrohr wird die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit rauskommen...
Danke


----------



## schnubbi88 (29. November 2013)

Al+8.0 SE in hornet


----------



## khrika (30. November 2013)

Nehme auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer... CF SLX 9.9 in KW2....
Bin leider durchgerutscht und komme mit der zweiten Charge im Jänner zum Zug.
Zum Glück hat es hier gerade mal Schnee


----------



## 4you2 (30. November 2013)

Habe mein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 Team Größe M direkt aus dem Karton gewogen:
9,395 Kg (Canyonangabe: 9,2 Kg).
In Koblenz im Showroom waren die Mitarbeiter so freundlich 
ein GC CF SLX 9.9 in Größe S zu wiegen:
9,65 kg (Canyonangabe: 9,4 kg) natürlich ohne Pedale.
Somit liegt die übliche Gewichtstoleranz vor.
Meins darf nun ein wenig abspecken !
Übrigens falls es jemand weiterhilft:
Meine Wahl der Rahmengröße:
Liege mit meiner Schrittlänge 87 cm/ KL 180cm  laut PPS knapp bei Größe M.Vom Gefühl hatte ich zu M tendiert, auf Anfrage bei Canyon wurde M empfohlen. Nach 300km und einigen Probekreiseln in Koblenz habe ich es ich es sofort und eindeutig "erfahren": Größe L viel zu groß und sperrig, M passt mir perfekt !

Verkaufe im Bikemarkt:
Sattel Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon Gr.M
Bremse Avid XX 180/160


----------



## khrika (30. November 2013)

Danke für die Info, habe die bleichen Körpermasse, hab auch m bestellt. Gut zu wissen das es passt. 




4you2 schrieb:


> Habe mein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 Team Größe M direkt aus dem Karton gewogen:
> 9,395 Kg (Canyonangabe: 9,2 Kg).
> In Koblenz im Showroom waren die Mitarbeiter so freundlich
> ein GC CF SLX 9.9 in Größe S zu wiegen:
> ...


----------



## mischuer (4. Dezember 2013)

So ich nehm auch mal Platz hier. Ist dann das fünfte Canyon.

Nerve AL 6.0
meteor grey - red
Rahmengrösse M

Lieferzeit Stand 20131104: KW12

Abholung in Koblenz


Umbau danach:
- Reverb 125
- Selle Italia Flite
- Funworks 27,5 Tubeless LRS
- Tubeless Schlappen
- MarshGuard (wenns noch reinpasst)
- Funworks Griffe
- Shimano Deore (oder SLX) Bremsen


----------



## Darth (4. Dezember 2013)

mit kw 50 angegeben.. wann kommst? ... 

umbau nach erhalt:
Spank spike 777 in blau
avid elixir 9 trail
kb xo1 30 zähne
dtswiss x12 steckachse
rock shox reverb 150mm
sqlab 611


----------



## r4dfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

Da ist das Ding! Heute angekommen... krasses Gerät, war bisher nur mein 120er Tourenfully gewohnt, das sind Welten 
In KW 44 bestellt, angekündigt für KW 51, nun in KW 49 schon da und das inkl. Optitune. Tiptop Canyon!

















Bin dann mal raus!


----------



## Iconx (5. Dezember 2013)

Habe meins auch schon unter den Füßen gehabt - werde am Sonntag Abend mal Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (6. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch ihr beiden! 
schreibt canyon ne Versand Bestätigung?


----------



## r4dfahrer (6. Dezember 2013)

Klaro, inkl. DHL Tracking.


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde meines diesmal abhole...


----------



## Tom33 (6. Dezember 2013)

mein GC CF SL 7.9 wird Anfang nächster Woche ab DHL übergeben 

edit: Pustekuchen... die Daten sind auf der Trackingseite schon abrufbar


----------



## Darth (6. Dezember 2013)

juhu. meins ist auch heute schon raus!


----------



## Tom33 (7. Dezember 2013)

ich bin mal 2 Tage nicht zu Hause und prompt verschickt Canyon 2 Wochen zu früh 

Die Postfrau war auch pünktlich, wir aber noch auf der Autobahn. Meine liebe Schwiegermutti war aber daheim und hatte die Postfrau überreden können... sie kam zum Feierabend noch einmal mit ihrem DHL Sprinter. Das Rad ist da und fertig aufgebaut (Gr. L und fahrfertig 10,5kg)... ich bin dann hier raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (7. Dezember 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> ich bin mal 2 Tage nicht zu Hause und prompt verschickt Canyon 2 Wochen zu früh
> 
> Die Postfrau war auch pünktlich, wir aber noch auf der Autobahn. Meine liebe Schwiegermutti war aber daheim und hatte die Postfrau überreden können... sie kam zum Feierabend noch einmal mit ihrem DHL Sprinter. Das Rad ist da und fertig aufgebaut (Gr. L und fahrfertig 10,5kg)... ich bin dann hier raus




Schickes SLX im Hintergrund... Ist das Rahmengröße M (beim SLX)
???


----------



## Tom33 (7. Dezember 2013)

sind beides L


----------



## Darth (7. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch!  bei mir kommt es wohl erst am Montag


----------



## Darth (10. Dezember 2013)

lol, meins kommt per speditions subunternehmer ... seit gestern morgen in der zustellung, noch nix da, könnt kotzen... wasn dreck service der post... ich kann doch nicht täglich hier sitzen und warten.
mein rose wurde damals ganz normal vom postboten geliefert...


----------



## Darth (12. Dezember 2013)

Endlich ist mein radl gestern per normaler post angekommen! der weg führte von Koblenz nach Dorsten nach Krefeld nach Dorsten und letztendlich von Essen nach Botrop?!?! wasn umständlicher lieferweg, der bote konnte es auch nicht nachvollziehen... naja hauptsache da, aufgebaut, umgebaut und freuen  

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31886779/2013-12-11 21.50.47.jpg


----------



## Tom33 (12. Dezember 2013)

geiles Teil... ach ja, lass es krachen


----------



## Darth (12. Dezember 2013)

danke. das werde ich morgen tun 
musste erstmal alles am bike checken.  war ja nichts eingestellt!  schaltung vermurkst usw. egal ich hab ja eh viel geändert und da passt das schon. geiles teil...


----------



## Darth (14. Dezember 2013)

Achso, nachgewogen out of box 13,6kg, gewicht nach dem kompletten auf und umbau mit pedalen 13,8kg, größe L

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31886779/2013-12-13 13.22.41.jpg


----------



## Crankwalk (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich nehm hier jetzt auch mal Platz, gewartet wird auf ein Strive 8.0 in schwarz.
Mal schauen ob es dieses Jahr noch klappt


----------



## ollinist (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich geselle mich dazu, warte auch auf ein Strive, das 8.0 Race. ... März.. Naja, gut Ding will Weile haben oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (21. Dezember 2013)

das warten lohnt sich!  ich drück euch die Daumen


----------



## Killabeez (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab nun mein drittes Bike bei Canyon bestellt, diesmal ein Torque DHX Whipzone  Mal schauen ob es die KW 52 wird wie auf der Homepage geschrieben, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen...


----------



## TrailBiker1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hab nun mein drittes Bike bei Canyon bestellt, diesmal ein Torque DHX Whipzone  Mal schauen ob es die KW 52 wird wie auf der Homepage geschrieben, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen...


Hab das Whipzone auch vor zwei Wochen in Toxic Black gekauft, die Lieferzeit hatte sich als verändert ma gucken wann es kommt.


----------



## TrailBiker1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hab nun mein drittes Bike bei Canyon bestellt, diesmal ein Torque DHX Whipzone  Mal schauen ob es die KW 52 wird wie auf der Homepage geschrieben, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen...


Schreib mal bitte wenn dein Bike da ist.=)


----------



## Killabeez (28. Dezember 2013)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte wenn dein Bike da ist.=)



Ich denke du wirst es vor mir erhalten, aber ich schreib dir


----------



## TrailBiker1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Yeah, meine Whipzone ist heut gekommen. Direkt aufgebaut und dann ging es auch schon auf den Hometrail.


----------



## Darth (31. Dezember 2013)

wuhuu


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> wuhuu


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Januar 2014)

Und wie ist es? Guter Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (1. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht



Geiler scheiß!!!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (1. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Und wie ist es? Guter Hinterbau?


Das Rad an sich ist der Hammer, aber zum Hinterbau kann ich nichts sagen da es mein erstes Downhill Bike ist und ich es noch ausgiebiger testen muss, darüber hinaus fehlen mir auch noch Vergleichswerte.


----------



## SpeedFreak (1. Januar 2014)

so, dann setz ich mich auch mal hier rein ;-)

Für mich wird´s ein Nerve AL 9.0 in deep black ano / white in der Größe M. Parallel hab ich für meine Freundin noch ein Radon SKeen 8.0 bestellt


----------



## Dennis_1337 (2. Januar 2014)

So ich gesell mich mal zu euch  
Ich warte auf mein Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 in sky blue, Größe M .. mal schauen ob es in KW 4 wirklich kommt


----------



## Crankwalk (3. Januar 2014)

Sooo heute wurde das Strive verschickt, kommt höchstwarscheinlich 1 Tag nach meinem Urlaub hier an.
Mein Auto ist viel zu klein um das Paket bei der Post abzuholen


----------



## Darth (3. Januar 2014)

aufbauen,  auto stehen lassen und spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2014)

Crankwalk schrieb:


> Mein Auto ist viel zu klein um das Paket bei der Post abzuholen



ich garantiere dir dass es nicht so ist  bei canyon vorort hat einer sein bike in ein toyota IQ bekommen...vorderrad raus, hinterrad raus, sattelstütze raus, lenker ab und rumbaumeln lassen...paßt 

paket kannst ja bei der post lassen


----------



## LukasL (3. Januar 2014)

Ich transportiere mein FRX auch immer im Auto! Fahr einen Fiat Panda. Passt sogar wenn nur das Hinterrad ausgebaut ist!


----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

Werd mir Montag mein Dhx Whipzone bestellen...
Ist ja auf lager


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Werd mir Montag mein Dhx Whipzone bestellen...
> Ist ja auf lager


Was für ne Farbe/Größe?


----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

toxic black... Rahmengröße S


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> toxic black... Rahmengröße S


Kann ja auch nur so sein, sonst gibt es ja nichts auf Lager, soorry!


----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

Kein Ding 

Übrigens: fährt sich deins??


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Kein Ding
> 
> Übrigens: fährt sich deins??


Das Rad ist der Hammer!!! Ich hatte noch nie so gute Kontrolle über mein Rad wie mit diesem. Es lässt sich richtig gut händeln und es macht einfach nur Laune damit. Du wirst riesen Spaß haben. Kann's nur empfehlen.


----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

Bin momentan an dem Punkt:

ICH MUSS ES HABEN!!!


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Bin momentan an dem Punkt:
> 
> ICH MUSS ES HABEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

Ist aber nur irgendwie doof, dass ich nicht soo viele spots in der nähe habe 

Hier im Wartburgkreis gibts halt nix


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Ist aber nur irgendwie doof, dass ich nicht soo viele spots in der nähe habe
> 
> Hier im Wartburgkreis gibts halt nix


Also da kann ich dir nur eins empfehlen! Nehm dir Hack und Schipp, geh in den Wald und bau dir deinen eigenen Spielplatz.


----------



## littlewhity (3. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen... 
Wird schon gehen


----------



## TrailBiker1 (3. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Mal schauen...
> Wird schon gehen


Ich hab grad geguckt, bei euch gibts auch nicht so viele Bikeparks,oder?


----------



## littlewhity (4. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad geguckt, bei euch gibts auch nicht so viele Bikeparks,oder?



sag ich doch 
gibt hier nix in der Nähe -.-

tja... Thüringen ist halt sche*ß "Flachland"


----------



## TrailBiker1 (4. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> gibt hier nix in der Nähe -.-
> 
> tja... Thüringen ist halt sche*ß "Flachland"


Hmm...das ist blöd, da musste dir irgendwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Stefan110 (5. Januar 2014)

War gestern in Koblenz und habe mir das Nerve AL 9.0 SL bestellt.
Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW 9.
Mein erstes Rad von Canyon, ich bin gespannt. Die Beratung in Koblenz war auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Ich hoffe, dass der Winter bis KW 9 durch ist!


----------



## Darth (5. Januar 2014)

da fängt er wohl erst an


----------



## Canyon-Biker1 (5. Januar 2014)

@Stefan110 :

Standen dort im showroom auch schon die spectral modelle zum testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Januar 2014)

Canyon-Biker1 schrieb:


> @Stefan110 :
> 
> Standen dort im showroom auch schon die spectral modelle zum testen?



Ich hatte deswegen bei Canyon angefragt. Antwort: "Bedauerlicherweise haben wir noch kein Spectral Modell in unserem Showroom für Probefahrten stehen. Wir haben zwar Musterräder im Showroom zum anschauen, jedoch können diese weder Probe gesessen noch gefahren werden. Der früheste Termin für das 27,5" ist im Laufe des Februar und für die 29" bis Ende April."

Also abwarten oder blind bestellen.


----------



## rnReaper (6. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,
bin von Cube weg und habe mir jetzt das Spectral 7.9 in XL bestellt.
Ich bin so neugierig, wie sehr die Erwartungen an Optik und Fahrgefühl erfüllt werden.
Dauert nur noch ewig, bis ich es anschauen kann 

Fröhliches Warten euch


----------



## littlewhity (6. Januar 2014)

Kleine Änderung...
Habs frx whipzone 2013 geschenkt bekommen.
Ich hab die beste freundin ever


----------



## Crankwalk (6. Januar 2014)

> Habs frx whipzone 2013 geschenkt bekommen.
> Ich hab die beste freundin ever



Hat die noch eine Schwester? 


Der Status meines Strive hängt seit 5 Tagen bei 40% fest


----------



## littlewhity (6. Januar 2014)

Nee... aber noch nen Bruder (25) 
Bei Interesse Per PN bei mir melden


----------



## simdiem (6. Januar 2014)

So, wir haben KW2 2014. Ich bin mal gespannt ob mein DHX diese Woche kommt oder nicht.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBiker1 (6. Januar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> So, wir haben KW2 2014. Ich bin mal gespannt ob mein DHX diese Woche kommt oder nicht.^^


Was wird es denn für ein DHX?


----------



## rnReaper (6. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Kleine Änderung...
> Habs frx whipzone 2013 geschenkt bekommen.
> Ich hab die beste freundin ever



Du Glücklicher 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## simdiem (7. Januar 2014)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> Was wird es denn für ein DHX?


Ein Playzone, wobei ich nur den Rahmen  verwenden werde. Alle Anbauteile werden verkauft ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crankwalk (7. Januar 2014)

So ich bin hier weg, heute kam der Gelbe Mann mit dem Schwarzen Karton


----------



## Sauerland1 (8. Januar 2014)

Es ist vollbracht...

Sie haben soeben bei Canyon bestellt und damit auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Ihren Auftrag werden wir natürlich so schnell wie möglich bearbeiten....

Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE
Rahmenfarbe: stealth


Ich freu mich wie Sau


----------



## LukasL (12. Januar 2014)

Setz mich auch wieder mit rein!

Spectral AL 6.0 in RAW


----------



## marcotrainito (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Spectral 8.0 Stealth in Größe L. Bestellt in Koblenz am 11.01.14. Leider noch keine Bestätigung per Mail bekommen.


----------



## Killabeez (13. Januar 2014)

Grad die Email bekommen dass mein DHX Whipzone zusamengestellt wird 
Ich bin mal sehr misstrauisch und rechne einfach mit spätesten Anliefertermin Samstag


----------



## holgiduke (13. Januar 2014)

Muß nicht unbedingt sein, bei mir ging das sehr schnell: Morgens die email, dass es zusammengestellt wird, Spätnachmittag kam die Versandbestätigung und am nächsten Tag war es schon da.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Killabeez (13. Januar 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Muß nicht unbedingt sein, bei mir ging das sehr schnell: Morgens die email, dass es zusammengestellt wird, Spätnachmittag kam die Versandbestätigung und am nächsten Tag war es schon da.
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


 
Wäre natürlich optimal wenn es so abläuft 

Gruß Chris

Edit: Tatsächlich ist es schon verschickt worden, es kommt evtl. doch schon morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (14. Januar 2014)

Mein DHX Whipzone wurde um 09:35 Uhr zugestellt, Respekt und ein dickes Lob an Canyon! KW 3 war Zugesagt und am Dienstag in der KW 3 wurde es zugestellt.

Wünsche euch allen noch eine schnelle und baldige Zustellung der Bikes


----------



## littlewhity (16. Januar 2014)

na da bekommt man ja direkt gute Laune 
heute 3 Mails von Canyon bekommen...
1. Zahlungseingang (12.15Uhr)
2. Bestellung wird zusammengestellt (13.07Uhr)
3. Versandbestätigung (13.22Uhr)


----------



## BigAirBob (16. Januar 2014)

Heute nerve AL 9.0 SL bestellt. Lieferung in KW9 prognostiziert.


----------



## littlewhity (17. Januar 2014)

Frx 2013 wird heute geliefert 
Habe vorgestern erst das Geld überwiesen

Hat ja sehr lang gedauert


----------



## Jogi (27. Januar 2014)

So, ich richte mich jetzt hier mal häuslich ein.
Habe ein Spectral AL 9.0 EX bestellt, Liefertermin KW 18/2014


----------



## m1k3 (27. Januar 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> So, ich richte mich jetzt hier mal häuslich ein.
> Habe ein Spectral AL 9.0 EX bestellt, Liefertermin KW 18/2014


----------



## XR-Kalle (27. Januar 2014)

Gut, dann hau ich mich auch mal gemütlich  in die Ecke und warte, dass ich aufgerufen werde. (Nerve AL9.0)


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. Januar 2014)

Gestern ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.9 in XS bestellt. Liefertermin in KW 18.
Mal abwarten.


----------



## FrankyK (28. Januar 2014)

Gestern kam eine Mail, Lieferengpass von Teilen Nerve AL 9.0 von KW5 auf KW 10 geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (28. Januar 2014)

das ist ist ärgerlich!  sollen die dich doch upgraden^^


----------



## BigAirBob (28. Januar 2014)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Gestern kam eine Mail, Lieferengpass von Teilen Nerve AL 9.0 von KW5 auf KW 10 geschoben



Ich hab noch nichts bekommen


----------



## FrankyK (29. Januar 2014)

Wann hast du bestellt?
Ich habe im November 13 bestellt
Ich hoffe nicht dass es an den Zusatz Teilen der Bestellung liegt



BigAirBob schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nichts bekommen


----------



## jole (29. Januar 2014)

Die Lieferung meines für die 7. Kalenderwoche avisierten Nerve 9.0 verschiebt sich lt. Canyon in die 10.KW. Begründung: Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente.


----------



## Darth (29. Januar 2014)

und ich wollte im Januar ne Schutzfolie bestellen.  nach 14 tagen warten und nachfrage hieß es Lieferung kw 22! ne danke!!!


----------



## BigAirBob (29. Januar 2014)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?
> Ich habe im November 13 bestellt
> Ich hoffe nicht dass es an den Zusatz Teilen der Bestellung liegt



Hab am 16.1.2014 bestellt. Auf der Website ist die Lieferzeit noch wie am Bestellzeitpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (4. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich mir in den letzten Tagen einen Marktüberblick bei AM Bikes verschafft habe, wurde heute das Spectral AL 9.0 SL in der Farbe Stealth bestellt. Liefertermin ist KW 12.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2014)

Habe heute ein DHX Whipzone in atomic grey bestellt. Verfügbar ab KW7 mit Abholung im Showroom.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Warten und Vorfreuen.  Die letzten 3 Tage vor der Abholung sind die Hölle!


----------



## Hitecdriver (6. Februar 2014)

mh, läuft irgendwie nicht mit dem DHX... Bei meiner BEstellung Anfang Dezember war die KW 05 avisiert, letzte Woche hieß es, das Bike kommt diese Woche, jetzt heißt es KW 08... Nervt so langsam


----------



## Timo S. (6. Februar 2014)

Liefertermin KW21, Zeit genug für Vorfreude 
Spectral 9.0 EX


----------



## sarakosa (6. Februar 2014)

KW 21!!!!
Das ist aber noch ne Ecke. 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (6. Februar 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> KW 21!!!!
> Das ist aber noch ne Ecke.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


Stimmt, sehr lange, aber ich finde, das EX ist das Warten wert


----------



## m1k3 (6. Februar 2014)

Gut Ding will Weile... Hab nächste Woche Liefertermin  ready to ride ;-)


----------



## TrailsurferODW (9. Februar 2014)

Nerve AL 9.0 bestellt und hoffentlich abholbereit ab KW 13


----------



## Steve16061980 (10. Februar 2014)

So langsam tut sich was in punkto Spectral.

Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen das meine bestellung für mein Spectral AL8.0 in grösse M zusammengestellt wird.

Kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Angegebener Liefertermin war KW8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (10. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> So langsam tut sich was in punkto Spectral.
> 
> Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen das meine bestellung für mein Spectral AL8.0 in grösse M zusammengestellt wird.
> 
> Kann nicht mehr lange dauern. Angegebener Liefertermin war KW8



Hört sich ja schonmal gut an!
Meins sollte auch in kW8 geliefert werden! 
Hab aber noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Steve16061980 (10. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schonmal gut an!
> Meins sollte auch in kW8 geliefert werden!
> Hab aber noch nichts gehört.


 

Wann hast du denn bestellt? Auch gleich am ersten Tag als es Online war?
Bei mir war es 5 Minuten nachdem das Bike online gestellt worden ist.


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. Februar 2014)

KW 13 fürs EX... So langsam werd ich ungeduldig


----------



## Badsimson (10. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt? Auch gleich am ersten Tag als es Online war?
> Bei mir war es 5 Minuten nachdem das Bike online gestellt worden ist.



Bestellt am 19. Okt, mir wurde zuerst KW9 gesagt, dann hatte ich Ende Nov noch ein paar Teile bestellt und dann hieß es KW8 !
Hab auch vor ein paar Wochen nachgefragt und hatte sich nicht geändert!


----------



## Timo S. (10. Februar 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> KW 13 fürs EX... So langsam werd ich ungeduldig


Bei mir KW21 fürs EX...


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Bei mir KW21 fürs EX...



Wann haste denn bestellt? Hab's direkt 2 Tage nach der Vorstellung geordert... 8 Wochen länger is schon ne Hausnummer...


----------



## Timo S. (10. Februar 2014)

Hab es erst Anfang letzter Woche bestellt.


----------



## m1k3 (10. Februar 2014)

Gerade ne mail erhalten Spectral 8.0 Stealth in L wird zusammengestellt ))


----------



## haga67 (10. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich nochmal eine Zahlungsaufforderung ?
Habe ebenfalls am 16.10. bestellt, Liefertermin lt.Bestellung KW und jetzt noch keine Mail bekommen.
Ich wollte die Kohle nicht unnötig früh überweisen, es kann sich ja immer mal der Termin nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich denke es empfiehlt sich rechtzeitig zu überweisen, andernfalls wird eine Auslieferung ggf unnötig verzögert. Natürlich könnte Canyon eine automatisierte Erinnerungsmail verschicken, aber ich denke man verlässt sich darauf, dass der Kunde sein bestelltes Rad auch wirklich will und die Zahlung von selbst tätigt. Meine Zahlung geht pünktlich 14 Tage vor Liefertermin raus, es stört mich nicht, dass Canyon ein paar Tage mit meinem Geld arbeitet.


----------



## Steve16061980 (11. Februar 2014)

Gute Nachrichten...

Canyon Bestellung zur Abholung bereit


Am Samstag darf ich mein Spectral abholen


----------



## m1k3 (11. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten...
> 
> Canyon Bestellung zur Abholung bereit
> 
> ...




Hab ich heute morgen auch bekommen  Bereit zum abholen  Juhu !


----------



## Dickie76 (12. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten...
> Canyon Bestellung zur Abholung bereit
> Am Samstag darf ich mein Spectral abholen


 
Denkt bitte an ausreichend Bilder. Hat es einer in rot oder alle in schwarz.....äääh ich miene natürlich  stealth...


----------



## BigAirBob (13. Februar 2014)

Nerve AL 9.0 SL von KW 7 auf KW 8 verschoben.


----------



## Badsimson (13. Februar 2014)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Nerve AL 9.0 SL von KW 7 auf KW 8 verschoben.


Welche größe hast du den?
Ich habe mir ein AL7.0 L  bestellt und hatte gestern eine Mail nach Canyon geschrieben ob das bei dem Liefertermin KW8 bleibt.... 
Antwort von Canyon:
Wir haben für Ihr Rad einen voraussichtlich geplanten Liefertermin für Kalenderwoche 8. In dieser Woche erhalten Sie von uns per E-Mail einen Link zu  unserem Abholkalender um einen Termin zur Abholung zu buchen.

Ich versteh die Verschiebung bei einigen nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAirBob (13. Februar 2014)

Hatte gestern telefonisch auch noch bestätigt bekommen, dass die Auslieferung noch diese Woche erfolgen soll.... Heute dann die Mitteilung über die Verzögerung wg. Hauptkomponente....


----------



## Badsimson (13. Februar 2014)

Naja, also von KW7 auf KW8 das geht ja noch, aber wenn ich höre das von KW8 auf KW12 verschoben wird, würde mich ja mal interessieren welche "Hauptkomponente" den fehlen soll?


----------



## Sauerland1 (13. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Naja, also von KW7 auf KW8 das geht ja noch, aber wenn ich höre das von KW8 auf KW12 verschoben wird, würde mich ja mal interessieren welche "Hauptkomponente" den fehlen soll?



Der Rahmen











Tschuldigt die unqualifizierte Bemerkung aber ich konnte nicht anders. Würde mich auch ärgern bei so etwas.


----------



## Badsimson (13. Februar 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen
> 
> Könnte ja passen


----------



## europa (14. Februar 2014)

Mittwoch in Koblenz abgeholt. Nerve AL 29 9.9

Sattelstütze hab ich gegen eine Ritchey Carbon Flexlogic getauscht. Neuer Sattel Selle Italia "Flite". Meine alten Ergon Griffe haben auch wieder Verwendung gefunden


----------



## Steve16061980 (15. Februar 2014)

Hier dann mal Fotos von meinem Spectral AL8.0

Erste Testfart kommt morgen.


----------



## Luckboxx (15. Februar 2014)

Geil  Glückwunsch und berichte mal nach der Testfahrt


----------



## minor (15. Februar 2014)

Danke, sehr spannend mal ein paar Bilder von einem "echten" Spectral zu sehen!

Bestätigt allerdings meine Einschätzung, dass mir gerade das 8.0 in schwarz zu eintönig wäre. Da fehlen ein paar farbige oder silberne "Kleckser".
Sobald jemand ein rotes Spectral erhält bitte auch Bilder machen und posten, meins kommt erst in KW12...


----------



## Badsimson (15. Februar 2014)

Geil ... Hoffentlich kann ich meins nächste Woche holen!


----------



## sarakosa (15. Februar 2014)

Sieht sehr schwarz aus. Wichtiger ist aber dein Fahrbericht zum Bike.  Unter 30 Zeilen brauchst du hier aber nichts berichten ;-) 
Bin neidisch!!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (15. Februar 2014)

Werden die Dämpfer eigentlich von Canyon auf das Fahrergewicht eingestellt, das man bei der Bestellung angegeben hat?

@ Steve16061980

Welche Rahmengrösse? Kann man den Canyon Schriftzug am Unterrohr nur auf den Bildern nicht sehen, oder ist da keiner?


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Februar 2014)

Also die Dämpfer werden während der Übergabe auf das Gewicht abgestimmt.

Was den Aufkleber betrifft. Hier könnte man sagen "schwarzer Adler auf schwarzem Grund"
Man sieht den Aufkleber fast nicht. Ist halt schwarz Glänzender Schriftzug auf mattem Unterrohr.


----------



## Darth (16. Februar 2014)

also bei mir wurde nichts abgestimmt  selbst das schaltwerk war nicht eingestellt!  hatte von werk aus nur 8 von 11 gängen ^^ zudem lockere schrauben ...
naja bin ja dran gewöhnt eh alles zu checken aber das hat mich schon ein bisschen enttäuscht.


----------



## Timo S. (16. Februar 2014)

Drum hol ich meins in Koblenz ab, dort wird das Rad penibel mit dir eingestellt, besprochen und wenn nötig nachgebessert.


----------



## sarakosa (16. Februar 2014)

Ja stimmt! Hab die ersten beiden Bikes vor Ort abgeholt und werde es beim dritten Bike (Spectral) genauso machen. Kleine Testrunde und bei Bedarf nachbessern lassen. War aber bis jetzt immer zufrieden und musste nie was korrigieren lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

nachbessern geht nur bedingt sofort bei canyon vorort.bei uns war samstags beim abholen die bremsleitung zu lang und wir hätten nochmal kommen müssen.war zu viel los bei denen.


----------



## minor (16. Februar 2014)

Samstag dürfte bei denen Großkampftag sein, so wie bei vielen anderen Fahrradläden auch.


----------



## Timo S. (16. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> nachbessern geht nur bedingt sofort bei canyon vorort.bei uns war samstags beim abholen die bremsleitung zu lang und wir hätten nochmal kommen müssen.war zu viel los bei denen.


Aha, na dann werden sie mit mir Spass haben. Ich werd nich nochma kommen bei 160km einfache Strecke...


----------



## dukester155 (16. Februar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> also bei mir wurde nichts abgestimmt  selbst das schaltwerk war nicht eingestellt!  hatte von werk aus nur 8 von 11 gängen ^^ zudem lockere schrauben ...
> naja bin ja dran gewöhnt eh alles zu checken aber das hat mich schon ein bisschen enttäuscht.



War bei meinem Rennrad vor 2 Jahren auch so, aber ich dachte das war eine Ausnahme. Hm.. da werde ich wohl noch einen Funkspruch nach Koblenz absetzen müssen. Das will ich nicht nochmal haben. Schaltung und Dämpfer will ich eingestellt haben, dafür warte ich von mir aus auch eine Woche länger auf's Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (16. Februar 2014)

tja die dengeln das halt irgendwie zusammen, optik zählt.  wenn man Glück hat kann man sich selbst helfen, wenn nicht beginnt der ärger. würde ich nicht in der lage gewesen sein die swiss nabe richtig einzustellen wäre der lrs wiederum 4 Wochen weg... (wobei das ja an dtswiss lag)


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Februar 2014)

So, dier erste Fahrt liegt hinter mir.
Den Bericht habe ich jedoch in den Thread (Spectral Al 2014) gesetzt.

@ Dukester155

Die Rahmengrösse ist übrigens M.
Meine grösse 174cm Schrittlange 83


----------



## Stoneagebiker (16. Februar 2014)

Ich schließe mich hier auch mal an.
Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX bestellt, Liefertermin KW 14.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob die RS Revelation was taugt.
Und ob die Sram Roam 50 Laufräder stabil genug sind, wiegen ja nur so um die 1500g.
Mehr Bilder und Fahrberichte wären schön.


----------



## swoosh (17. Februar 2014)

Woohoo, Spectral AL 8.0 (chrome red, Größe L) wurde heute an DHL zum Versand übergeben. Bestellt hatte ich im Oktober.


----------



## BigAirBob (17. Februar 2014)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
vielen Dank für das freundliche Gespräch vom 17.Februar 2014 bezüglich der Lieferung Ihres Rades.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie. Nach Prüfung hat sich herausgestellt, dass der bestätigte Liefertermin für Ihr bestelltes* Nerve AL 9.0 SL nicht dem tatsächlichen entspricht. Dieser befindet sich Ende März*. Es ist uns nicht möglich, das Rad in dieser Woche auszuliefern. Gerne können Sie sich nach einem alternativen Bike umschauen, welches auf Lager ist oder eines aus unserem Outlet. Bei Zahlung mit Kreditkarte und heutiger Bestellung, sollte das in dieser Woche noch klappen mit der Sendung. Ich bitte Sie sich noch einmal telefonisch bei uns zu melden, damit wir den Auftrag schnellstmöglich weiterbearbeiten können.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXX wieder an uns wenden.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Februar 2014)

Meins kommt auch Ende März, wann hast du deun Rad bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAirBob (17. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Meins kommt auch Ende März, wann hast du deun Rad bestellt?



16.1.


----------



## zzyzxx (18. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gestern habe ich mein Canyon Al+ 9.0 bei der Post abgeholt und voller Freude aufgebaut. Leider musste ich im nahezu letzten Schritt meiner Montage feststellen, dass auf dem Oberrohr (unterhalb der abgeklebten Schaumfolie) sich zwei schöne Kratzer verstecktenL. Ich habe Euch die Bilder mal angehangen.

-> Bei Canyon angerufen: Hier bot man mir einen Nachlass in noch unbekannter Höhe oder Austausch des Rades an.

Frage: Wie lange dauert erwartungsgemäß ein Austausch tatsächlich? Am Telefon sagte man mir, dass es etwa 3-4 Wochen dauern würde. Mit wie viel „Gutschrift“ könnte man anderenfalls für die zwei Kratzer rechnen / kann man verlangen? Am liebsten würde ich wandeln, aber die neue Wartezeit und das erneute zur Post hin und her wäre schon mehr als ärgerlich.

Besten Gruß


----------



## dukester155 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich würd's mit etwas schwarzer Farbe vom Modellbaushop versuchen und die Gutschrift nehmen. Mit einem feinen Pinsel auftragen. 50 Euro + die Kosten für die Farbe wäre meine Schätzung.


----------



## haga67 (18. Februar 2014)

Falls Du es doch tauschen möchtest: das AL+ 9.0 ist ja in allen Größen vorrätig.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es eher 2-3 Wochen dauert. Je nach dem wie schnell Dein altes Rad dort ist.

Kannst Du vielleicht hinfahren und vor Ort tauschen ?


----------



## selima (18. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen!

Reihe mich - nach langem Mitlesen - zu euch schwer Wartenden ein 

Hab vor einiger Zeit ein Spectral AL 8.0 in Größe S bestellt, damals mit geplanter Lieferwoche KW12. Jetzt seh ich grad auf der hp, die Verfügbarkeit bei Bestellung jetzt ist auf KW 10 vorgerutscht. 
Wisst ihr vielleicht, ob Canyon die bereits eingegangen Bestellungen nun auch nach vorne reiht? Besteht die Chance dass ich auch schon in KW 10 das Rad bekomm?
Oder bleibts bei bereits getätigten Bestellungen beim alten Termin? Hatte jemand schon so einen Fall?

Vielen Dank schon Mal für eure Antworten, lg aus Österreich 

PS: Top Forum hier! Hab schon sehr viel gelernt!


----------



## dukester155 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe gerade, mein Spectral 9.0 SL ist ebenfalls von KW 12 auf KW 10 vorgerutscht.  

Gut dass ich mir mitlese, sonst wäre mir das nicht aufgefallen. Gleich die Überweisung machen..


----------



## haga67 (18. Februar 2014)

Dann guck ich mal in die Garage ob meins da vielleicht schon steht.
LT KW 8 und noch keine Nachricht 

Das Nerve 9.9 soll in Stealth und L auf einmal vorrätig sein.
Mein Kumpel, der auf Grund von LT KW 17 aus Verzweiflung ein 8.9 bestellt hat, wurde ganz hektisch.
Leider ein Computerfehler 

Ich will keine Hoffnungen zerstören, aber ihr solltet lieber bei Canyon mal anrufen.


----------



## dukester155 (18. Februar 2014)

Bekommt man von Canyon eigentlich eine Tracking Nummer sobald das Rad verschickt wurde? Hab zwar vor zwei Jahren schon mal ein Rad bestellt, kann mich aber nicht mehr daran erinnern.


----------



## traab87 (18. Februar 2014)

Jo, sobald das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde bekommst ne Tracking-Nummer.
Nur macht mich Canyon grad ein wenig nervös. Vorhin die Email bekommen dass die Sendung an DHL übergeben wurde.
Tracking-Nummer eingegeben: Hey Paket ist schon in Neuwied. Daraufhin wollt ich die detaillierte Ansicht mal anschauen (dazu muss man die PLZ des Empfängers eingeben), PLZ eingegeben... nun steht da allerdings dass die eingegebene PLZ (meine, die auch auf der Rechnung usw steht) nicht mit der hinterlegten übereinstimmt :Y

Btw. es handelt sich um ein Nerve Al 7.0, bestellt Anfang Dezember. Mal hoffen dass das Bike auch bei mir ankommt und Canyon nicht massiv was verbockt hat...


----------



## TimAnyd (18. Februar 2014)

traab87 schrieb:


> Jo, sobald das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde bekommst ne Tracking-Nummer.
> Nur macht mich Canyon grad ein wenig nervös. Vorhin die Email bekommen dass die Sendung an DHL übergeben wurde.
> Tracking-Nummer eingegeben: Hey Paket ist schon in Neuwied. Daraufhin wollt ich die detaillierte Ansicht mal anschauen (dazu muss man die PLZ des Empfängers eingeben), PLZ eingegeben... nun steht da allerdings dass die eingegebene PLZ (meine, die auch auf der Rechnung usw steht) nicht mit der hinterlegten übereinstimmt :Y
> 
> Btw. es handelt sich um ein Nerve Al 7.0, bestellt Anfang Dezember. Mal hoffen dass das Bike auch bei mir ankommt und Canyon nicht massiv was verbockt hat...


Hab ich sehr oft bei Paketen, keine sorge die Rakete kommt schon an ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh (19. Februar 2014)

So, ich verabschiede mich mal mit einem Foto aus dem Wartezimmer. Mehr Bilder folgen im Spectral- oder Bilderthread.


----------



## haga67 (19. Februar 2014)

@swoosh999 
Mann sieht das geil aus 

Ich habe auch grad die ersehnte Mail bekommen 
Es geht los - "Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt"

Vielleicht klappt's ja noch in KW 8


----------



## traab87 (19. Februar 2014)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> Hab ich sehr oft bei Paketen, keine sorge die Rakete kommt schon an ; )


 
Wenn's nur so gewesen wäre  Wie sich rausgestellt hat, hat Canyon tatsächlich das Paket an eine falsche Adresse geschickt. Jetzt geht's erst wieder zurück nach Koblenz und dann zu mir... Unnötig...


----------



## selima (19. Februar 2014)

Hi nochmal,

Eine Nachfrage bei Canyon hat ergeben, dass es sich bei den dzt. auf der Homepage angezeigten Lieferwochen um einen Fehler handelt...
Also nix mit früherer Lieferung... :-(

schönen Abend,


----------



## dukester155 (19. Februar 2014)

Stimmt leider, bei dem von mir bestellten Spectral 9.0 SL steht wieder KW 12. 

Andererseits.. habe ich länger die Vorfreude. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man bei Canyon seinen aktuellen Bestellstatus abrufen könnte, wo auch der voraussichtliche Liefertermin halbwegs verlässlich angegeben wird. Aber das Shop System ist leider sehr minimalistisch ausgeführt.


----------



## minor (19. Februar 2014)

swoosh schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder folgen im Spectral- oder Bilderthread.



Jaaa! Bitte mehr Bilder, gerne auch vom fertigen Rad ;-)!


----------



## Darth (20. Februar 2014)

@traab: canyon scheint da echt nicht auf geistiger Höhe.  obwohl auf meiner Rechnung und im kundenkonto die Adresse stimmt gings immer an die falsche und somit über ne woche umweg durch Deutschland.  echt mies!


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mal blöd gefragt, könnt ihr auf euer Kundenkonto online zugreifen, so wie in anderen Onlineshops? Das geht bei Canyon doch gar nicht, sonst könnte man seine Adressdaten selbst ändern/kontrollieren. Keine Ahnung, warum das so steinzeitlich dort abläuft, oder habe ich das System noch nicht durchschaut?


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Februar 2014)

Bei der Bestellung meines Spectrals war KW14 als Abholtermin angegeben. Gerade eine Mail bekommen dass mein spectral in Kürze zur Abholung bereit steht  

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (20. Februar 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Bei der Bestellung meines Spectrals war KW14 als Abholtermin angegeben. Gerade eine Mail bekommen dass mein spectral in Kürze zur Abholung bereit steht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone



Hast du schon bezahlt und welches genau hast du bestellt?


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das Spectral 8.0 Stealth bestellt und zahle bei Abholung.


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

swoosh schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich mal mit einem Foto aus dem Wartezimmer. Mehr Bilder folgen im Spectral- oder Bilderthread.


Ist das Rote eigentlich eloxiert oder lackiert?


----------



## Badsimson (20. Februar 2014)

Mein Liefertermin für das AL 7.0 in raw war KW8...3mal nachgefragt ob es bei dem Termin bleibt, "ja wir sehen keine Probleme"
 heute kommt ne Mail "es tut uns leid ihnen mitteilen zu müssen...bla,bla"
5 Wochen Verspätung! Bis KW13 !
Ich glaub's nicht!


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

Das Spectral ist eine "Neuentwicklung". Das es da Lieferprobleme gibt ist normal, das erlebt man auch bei Autoherstellern und bei den Smartphones. Lieber habe ich ein ausreichend getestetes Bike das in der Endphase nochmal "optimiert" und "korrigiert" wird, als ein zu schnell geliefertes Produkt mit Rahmenbrüchen oder sonstigen Funktion- und Designproblemen.


----------



## Badsimson (20. Februar 2014)

Die ersten sind ja schon raus, da wird bestimmt nichts optimiert.
Ich denke, es liegt an ihrer "naturbelassene" Rahmenfarbe mit klarlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (20. Februar 2014)

Wann hast du denn bestellt? Am Rahmen kanns nicht liegen! Hab das Spectral 6.0 in RAW auch Größe M bestellt und grade die E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad grad aufgebaut wird!


----------



## Badsimson (20. Februar 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt? Am Rahmen kanns nicht liegen! Hab das Spectral 6.0 in RAW auch Größe M bestellt und grade die E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad grad aufgebaut wird!



Bestellt Anfang November , habe aber Größe L !
Laut Canyon soll es ein Engpass gegeben haben


----------



## Eznitram (21. Februar 2014)

So, statt immer nur passiv mitzulesen will ich jetzt auch meinen Beitrag leisten:

Spectral AL 6.0 raw club in Größe L
Bestellt am 14. Januar
Geplantes Lieferdatum KW8 -2014
Heute kam die ersehnte Email:
„Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.“


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Habe heute ein DHX Whipzone in atomic grey bestellt. Verfügbar ab KW7 mit Abholung im Showroom.


Ich kann mich dann auch mal so langsam hier aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden. 
Jetzt am Montag habe ich meinen Abholtermin!


----------



## LukasL (21. Februar 2014)

Bin auch so gut wie raus! Kanns aber leider erst nächsten Samstag abholen!


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bin hier auch fertig und nehme morgen früh mein neues Torque Ex in Empfang...


----------



## lirasi (21. Februar 2014)

fahre Ende KW 14 nach Koblenz und werde dann mein Nerve AL 9.0 holen

Jungs, Vorfreude ist die größe Freude


----------



## lori (21. Februar 2014)

Ich lese schon lange hier mit da ich auch noch bis kw13 auf mein spectral 8.0 in rot warten muß... Bestellt am 11.11.2013
Ist schon hart das Warten


----------



## dukester155 (21. Februar 2014)

Liefertermin ist erst in einem Monat, aber ich habe heute schon die Rechnung für mein Spectral 9.0 SL beglichen. Pedale sind schon da. Flaschenhalter und den Maxxis Ardent für das Vorderrad bestelle ich in den nächsten Tagen. Wenn das erledigt ist, heisst es zurücklehnen und warten..


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich bin hier auch fertig und nehme morgen früh mein neues Torque Ex in Empfang...


Und bist du das EX schon gefahren? Großer Unterschied zum Whipzone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (23. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Liefertermin ist erst in einem Monat, aber ich habe heute schon die Rechnung für mein Spectral 9.0 SL beglichen. Pedale sind schon da. Flaschenhalter und den Maxxis Ardent für das Vorderrad bestelle ich in den nächsten Tagen. Wenn das erledigt ist, heisst es zurücklehnen und warten..



Bist Du beide Reifen schon befahren - Conti MK2 und Maxxis Ardent ?

Ich bin so unschlüssig, welchen Vorderreifen ich nehmen soll


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Bist Du beide Reifen schon befahren - Conti MK2 und Maxxis Ardent ?
> 
> Ich bin so unschlüssig, welchen Vorderreifen ich nehmen soll


Um dir bei der Entscheidung helfen zu können wäre es wichtig zu wissen auf welchem Untergrund du das Rad bewegen wirst. Waldboden? Verwurzelte Trails? Nur bei trockenem Boden oder eher bei Matsch bzw. Nassem Wetter? Fährst du eher gemütlich einen Trail runter oder lässt du es gerne krachen?


----------



## haga67 (23. Februar 2014)

Tja, wie es halt kommt.
Ich weiß, das hilft nicht wirklich weiter 

Überwiegend Waldboden, reichlich Wurzeln, meistens feucht aber nicht verschlammt.
Bergab auf Trails ist die Bremse überwiegend auf.

Einsatzgebiet Harz/Mittelgebirge - im Sommer gehts nach Ligurieren.

Bisher hatte ich den kleinen Baron am Vorderrad und fand ihn (bis auf die Tubelesseigenschaften) perfekt.
War für mich schon die eierlegende Wolmilchsau.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2014)

Achja, den kleinen Baron gibt es nicht als 650B. Den hätte ich dir nämlich empfohlen gerade wenn es sehr wurzelig ist. 
Den MK II fand ich bis jetzt nur auf trockenem Boden/Wurzeln ok. Auf nassen Wurzeln mag ich den nicht fahren.


----------



## haga67 (23. Februar 2014)

So gehts mir auch ...


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2014)

Ein weiterer Grund kein 650B zu fahren


----------



## dukester155 (23. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Bist Du beide Reifen schon befahren - Conti MK2 und Maxxis Ardent ?
> 
> Ich bin so unschlüssig, welchen Vorderreifen ich nehmen soll



Den MK2 bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber für hinten tut er es schon. Zur Zeit fahre ich vorn einen Maxxis Minion, bin ganz zufrieden damit. Aber der Ardent ist etwas leichter und ich erwarte mir ein besseres Rollverhalten. Ausserdem wurde mir der Ardent von mehreren Kollegen empfohlen, die im selben Gebiet unterwegs sind wie ich (ebenfalls überwiegend feuchter, verwurzelter Waldboden.)

Maxxis beschreibt den Ardent mit dem Satz "The do-it-all trail tire", was deinem Wunsch nach einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau recht nahe kommt. Einer für alles.

Im Spätsommer geht's für mich und das Spectral ab an den Gardasee. Dort muss sich der Reifen ebenfalls bewähren.


----------



## haga67 (23. Februar 2014)

Danke Dir, dann nehm ich den Ardent in die engere Auswahl.
Kannst ja mal berichten wenns losgeht.


----------



## bastii88 (24. Februar 2014)

Morgen,
sagt mal ich habe mir letzte Woche bei Canyon auch ein bike bestellt und zwei Tage später hatte ich dann eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen wo drinsteht, dass ich in kürze eine Vorauszahlungsrechnung per e-mai bekomme. Wie lange hat das ca. bei euch gedauert bis ihr die Vorauszahlungsrechnung bekommen habt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (24. Februar 2014)

Hat bei mir 20 min gedauert. Schau sicherheitshalber mal in den Spamordner.


----------



## bastii88 (24. Februar 2014)

habe ich schon. dann ruf ich mal an und frag nach


----------



## bastii88 (24. Februar 2014)

ist vom Liefertermin abhängig aber soll diese Woche irgendwann kommen.


----------



## dukester155 (24. Februar 2014)

Wann hast du Liefertermin und welches Bike?


----------



## adsiebenaz (24. Februar 2014)

Jemand mit dem 9.0 ex früher dran als KW13? Hab eben angerufen und gesagt bekommen das sich am Liefertermin voraussichtlich nichts ändern wird. Ich freu mich


----------



## bastii88 (24. Februar 2014)

Liefertermin ist die kw 14
und es ist ein canyon nerve al 9.0 in größe  L
wobei nach dem größen rechner war es ein M aber nach einer probefahrt war kla das ich ein L brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (24. Februar 2014)

bastii88 schrieb:


> wobei nach dem größen rechner war es ein M aber nach einer probefahrt war kla das ich ein L brauch.


Wie groß bist du? Bzw. deine Schrittlänge wär auch interessant...
Danke


----------



## bastii88 (24. Februar 2014)

1,80 Schrittlänge war zwischen 84-86. der Verkäufer meinte das meine beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper kurz sind und auf dem M rahmen saß ich sehr gedrungen. Zudem hat das canyon nerve ja auch ein recht kurzes Sitzrohr und da hat die Rahmengröße L perfect gepasst.


----------



## SpeedFreak (24. Februar 2014)

super, danke für die Info. Das bestätigt meinen letzte Woche vollzogenen Wechsel von M zu L (1,83m, SL ca. 83cm). Bin auch so ein Sitzriese


----------



## dukester155 (24. Februar 2014)

bastii88 schrieb:


> 1,80 Schrittlänge war zwischen 84-86. der Verkäufer meinte das meine beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper kurz sind und auf dem M rahmen saß ich sehr gedrungen. Zudem hat das canyon nerve ja auch ein recht kurzes Sitzrohr und da hat die Rahmengröße L perfect gepasst.



Bei 180 cm Körpergrösse und ~ 83 cm Schrittlänge kommt das PPS bei mir ebenfalls auf ein M (Spectral). Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es sich bei mir nicht wie bei deinem Nerve verhält, habe nämlich schon bestellt.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (24. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Bei 180 cm Körpergrösse und ~ 83 cm Schrittlänge kommt das PPS bei mir ebenfalls auf ein M (Spectral). Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es sich bei mir nicht wie bei deinem Nerve verhält, habe nämlich schon bestellt.


Könnte knapp werden, je nachdem für was du das Rad hauptsächlich verwendest, bzw. was dir wichtig ist.


----------



## Timo S. (24. Februar 2014)

bastii88 schrieb:


> 1,80 Schrittlänge war zwischen 84-86. der Verkäufer meinte das meine beine im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper kurz sind und auf dem M rahmen saß ich sehr gedrungen. Zudem hat das canyon nerve ja auch ein recht kurzes Sitzrohr und da hat die Rahmengröße L perfect gepasst.


Also ne Schrittlänge kann nicht variieren. Entweder oder, aber zwischen 84 und 86 gibts nich...


----------



## marcotrainito (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin 184 cm groß und habe eine SL von 84cm und bei mir ging M gar nicht. Mein Oberkörper ist zu lang. L war dann gut, kürzerer Vorbau und gut ist. PPS hat bei mir auch M ausgespuckt.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dann auch mal so langsam hier aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden.
> Jetzt am Montag habe ich meinen Abholtermin!



Bin raus!


----------



## Azzuma (24. Februar 2014)

Spectral Al 9.0 SL (stealth) ein Tag nach dem Canyon es gelistet hatte bestellt. Erst war KW7 angepeilt nun 2x verschoben.. Hoffe diese Woche wirds nun endlich fertig. Kanns kaum noch abwarten.
Pedale hab ich nach ewigen suchen endlich da:


----------



## m1k3 (24. Februar 2014)

Hiermit bin ich dann raus 
Bin Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (24. Februar 2014)

Azzuma schrieb:


> Spectral Al 9.0 SL (stealth) ein Tag nach dem Canyon es gelistet hatte bestellt. Erst war KW7 angepeilt nun 2x verschoben.. Hoffe diese Woche wirds nun endlich fertig. Kanns kaum noch abwarten.



Mir gehts ähnlich, habe das 9.0SL Stealth Gr.M damals 0:05 bestellt und kaue auch schon auf den Nägeln.
Gemeiner Weise kam letzte Woche schon eine Ankündigung, das war aber nur das hier 


 

Vorfreude soll ja die schönste Freude sein


----------



## m1k3 (24. Februar 2014)

das ist ja Fies  Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Azzuma (24. Februar 2014)

Ja den Ständer hätte ich gern dafür das es sich nun 2x schon verschoben hat. Aber dafür würden sie nun ein "Canyon Multifunktionstuch" dazu legen  Ich hole es eh ab, sind 60km weg.


----------



## lirasi (24. Februar 2014)

mal ne Frage zwischendurch, kann man irgendwo den Produktionsstand bzw. Auslieferungstermin online checken?


----------



## Azzuma (24. Februar 2014)

Du kannst jederzeit den Status der Verfügbarkeit online checken, wenn noch nicht bestellt hast, ansonsten einfach canyon kontaktieren (falls schon bestellt hast).
Canyon-> Modell auswählen-> auf Verfügbarkeit klicken.


----------



## marcotrainito (25. Februar 2014)

Freitag ist es soweit  Die Fahrt nach Koblenz wird sich ziehen...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## haga67 (26. Februar 2014)

Habe meinem Kumpel gestern sein Nerve AL8.9 aufgebaut.
Rahmengröße L bei 1,86 und SL 88 cm.
Bestellt hatte er es vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Kesch600 (26. Februar 2014)

Melde mich im Wartezimmer an habe in der Wo 7 bestellt Lieferfrist KW 25  
186 cm 89 kg SR 88 bestellt Spectral - Spectral da CH Kunde  AL 29 SL


----------



## haga67 (26. Februar 2014)

Azzuma schrieb:


> Ja den Ständer hätte ich gern dafür das es sich nun 2x schon verschoben hat. Aber dafür würden sie nun ein "Canyon Multifunktionstuch" dazu legen  Ich hole es eh ab, sind 60km weg.



@Azzuma :
Hast Du schon was neues gehört ?

Ich bin mittlerweile ein ganz kleines bisschen ange... also sauer.
Hatte mein Spectral 9.0SL Stealth M direkt in der Nacht nach dem online gehen der Bikes im Oktober bestellt mit LT KW8.
In KW6 angerufen - "läuft alles nach Plan", bezahlt und auf KW8 gewartet. Mittwoch letzter Woche angerufen - " sorry, kommt erst Ende der Woche, Anfang dieser Woche". Das kam am Donnerstag noch mal schriftlich.
Gestern angerufen, hm, ja - wird frühestens Mitte nächster Woche - KW 10 - fertig gemacht.
Da ich das so nicht akzeptiert hab wurde bei der Teamleitung in der Werkstatt nachgefragt - Bike sei da aber vorher geht das nicht. Die Bikes würden in Chargen fertiggestellt und man könne das nicht umstellen. Und man weiß auch gar nicht, wo dasBike steht !!!
Leider war die Dame so nett, bemüht und ohne Einfluß und versprach sich am Freitag wieder zu melden.
Dabei hab ich's im Moment gut sein lassen.
Habe den Eindruck, dass die von Ihrer eigenen Logistik keinen Plan haben und dass der neue LT Mitte KW10 auch einfach nur geraten ist. Ich habe leider keine Vertrauen mehr in die Aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (26. Februar 2014)

Da ich das selbe Bike (Spectral 9.0SL Stealth/M) wie du bestellt habe, denke ich mal, dass es wie meines in der KW12 kommt. Wäre doch merkwürdig, wenn Canyon innerhalb von 2 Wochen 2 unterschiedliche Chargen zusammenschrauben würde, oder?


----------



## haga67 (26. Februar 2014)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen! 
Vielleicht sogar früher ( oder ich bekomme meins auch erst in KW 12  

Anscheinend haben die gerade die 8,0 zusammengestellt, einige haben das ja jetzt viel früher bekommen.

Na hoffen wir das Beste


----------



## haga67 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe eher, dass Du Deins früher bekommst und nicht ich meins noch später


----------



## dukester155 (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn das 8.0 Modell früher raus ist, kommen unsere 9.0 SL ev. tatsächlich früher. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Ich kann's ja selbst kaum noch erwarten, zzt liege ich aber mit starken Halsschmerzen auf der Couch. Bis das Bike eintrifft will ich wieder topfit sein.


----------



## Timo S. (28. Februar 2014)

Jetzt wart ich erst seit 3 Wochen und werd von Tag zu Tag ungeduldiger, nun ja, sind ja nur noch knapp 3 Monate


----------



## Timo S. (28. Februar 2014)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dann mal raus. Bin gerade in Koblenz und hol die Kiste ab  

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## marcotrainito (28. Februar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## littlewhity (28. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Jetzt wart ich erst seit 3 Wochen und werd von Tag zu Tag ungeduldiger, nun ja, sind ja nur noch knapp 3 Monate


Was haste denn bestellt?


----------



## Timo S. (28. Februar 2014)

Spectral 9.0 EX in L


----------



## dukester155 (28. Februar 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal raus. Bin gerade in Koblenz und hol die Kiste ab
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone



Vielleicht kannst du auch 2 Sätze zum Dämpfer Setup in den Spectral Thread schreiben (Gewicht, SAG, Bar)?


----------



## marcotrainito (28. Februar 2014)

Sobald ich mich damit beschäftige poste ich meine Settings. Morgen nachmittag wahrscheinlich. Wenn das Wetter passt gibt es morgen die erste Ausfahrt!


----------



## der_M. (28. Februar 2014)

Spectral 9.0 EX check... 

Liefertermin KW 18


----------



## Badsimson (28. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> @Azzuma :
> Hast Du schon was neues gehört ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile ein ganz kleines bisschen ange... also sauer.
> ...



Das Problem habe ich mit meinem Spectral AL 7.0, bis einen Woche vorher hat man mir den Liefertermin zugesagt, Donnerstags nachgefragt, Antwort kam Freitags nachmittags das sich der Termin um fünf Wochen verschiebt! 
Entweder die sind komplett überfordert, oder sie wissen wirklich nicht was sie tun.
KW13 soll mein neuer Termin sein, bin mal gespannt ob der nochmal verschoben wird!


----------



## haga67 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich wurde heute wieder angerufen.
 Im heutigen Kaffeesatz stand, dass es nächste Woche Freitag verschickt wird.
Laut der Telefonseelsorge wurde die Logistik umgestellt und seit dem herrscht Chaos. Wenigstens spricht man Klartext.

Wenn man mir auf meine Nachfrage in KW 7 gesagt hätte, wir hängen 2-3 Wochen zurück, sorry - wird entsprechend später, dann wäre das kein Ding gewesen. Aber so - geht gar nicht. 
Zum Glück bin ich immer noch so verknallt in das Bike.
Sonst hätte sich das mit Canyon erledigt. 
Bin gespannt, was der Kaffeesatz am Dienstag erzählt.
Aber irgendwann wird's wohl kommen. 

Das nächste Bike wird - wo auch immer - im Abverkauf geholt.


----------



## Azzuma (1. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> @Azzuma :
> Hast Du schon was neues gehört ?
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile ein ganz kleines bisschen ange... also sauer.
> ...



Bei mir wurde es auch erneut verschoben, auf KW10 -.-
Das 8er wird ja schon fleißig ausgeliefert wie man hier sieht. Keine Ahnung woran es beim 9er hengt.
Wirklich informiert wird man ja leider nicht warum es sich verschiebt, aber ich warte weiter gedultig...

Ich habe Abholung im Shop gebucht, hoffe wird dann auch was mit nächster Woche.

Mir hatte man zuerst KW7 gesagt darauf hin hab ich wohlwissend das was dazwischen kommen kann in KW9 2 Tage Urlaub genommen aber wieder nix. Nahja was will man machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (1. März 2014)

Das 8er ist wohl die Variante mit dem größten Volumen, das gibt man als erstes raus. Bei einem Canyon ist man es gewohnt, dass es auch mal länger dauert. Aber für mich geht's bald in die Rennrad Saison, da liegt natürlich die Überlegung nahe gleich bis zum nächsten Winter zu warten. Dh stornieren und im kommenden Herbst neu bestellen.

Naja, erstmal abwarten. Noch steht bei mir die KW 12. Bin ich bei der Produktions-Charge von haga67 seinem 9.0SL nicht dabei, hole ich mir das 2015er Modell.


----------



## minor (1. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal abwarten. Noch steht bei mir die KW 12. Bin ich bei der Produktions-Charge von haga67 seinem 9.0SL nicht dabei, hole ich mir das 2015er Modell.



Komische Strategie... Warum erst so ungeduldig, wenn du alternativ auch bereit bist, bis nächstes Jahr zu warten? Was macht dich so sicher, dass es 2015 keine Lieferverzögerung geben wird? Wartest du dann bis 2016, wenn sich im Frühjahr 2015 der Liefertermin um ein paar Wochen verschiebt... ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## haga67 (1. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Das 8er ist wohl die Variante mit dem größten Volumen, das gibt man als erstes raus. Bei einem Canyon ist man es gewohnt, dass es auch mal länger dauert. Aber für mich geht's bald in die Rennrad Saison, da liegt natürlich die Überlegung nahe gleich bis zum nächsten Winter zu warten. Dh stornieren und im kommenden Herbst neu bestellen.
> 
> Naja, erstmal abwarten. Noch steht bei mir die KW 12. Bin ich bei der Produktions-Charge von haga67 seinem 9.0SL nicht dabei, hole ich mir das 2015er Modell.



Ich überlege auch zu stornieren, wenn es nicht in der nächsten Woche ausgeliefert wird. Die Vorfreude ist bei mir im Augenblick weg.
Das Bike ist ja nicht lebensnotwendig. Entweder gibts dann im Laufe des Jahres eins bei einer Aktion oder 2015. Oder was anderes, mal gucken.
Da es dann kein brandneues Modell mehr ist, sollte es 2015 nicht wieder so ein Theater geben.

Mich stört gar nicht die Verschiebung an sich, sondern das man mich kackfrech anlügt dass alles klappt, jetzt meine 3800,-€ ( mit Zubehör ) hat und die bezahlte Ware nicht rausrückt. Und die Bikes sollen angeblich da sein !!!
Mein Kumpel hat vor 2 Wochen ein Nerve AL29 bestellt und hat es am Montag bekommen ! Ich / wir stehen im Oktober Nachts auf und bestellen und werden verarscht. Das ist für mich nicht seriös und respektlos. 
So ein Verhalten kenne ich eigentlich nur von Firmen, welche kurz vor der Insolvenz stehen. 
Aber bei Canyon scheint das ja kein Grund zur Sorge sondern normal zu sein. Also: ommm, alles nur ne Frage der Zeit


----------



## Timo S. (1. März 2014)

Das warten nervt echt, ich glaub ich bestell mir ma noch schnell ein Inflite, das is nämlich gleich lieferbar   und auf mein 9.0EX kann ich mich dann entspannt freun...


----------



## haga67 (1. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Das warten nervt echt, ich glaub ich bestell mir ma noch schnell ein Inflite, das is nämlich gleich lieferbar   und auf mein 9.0EX kann ich mich dann entspannt freun...



Auch ne Taktik.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Das warten nervt echt, ich glaub ich bestell mir ma noch schnell ein Inflite, das is nämlich gleich lieferbar   und auf mein 9.0EX kann ich mich dann entspannt freun...



Super! Mit der Taktik verdient Canyon doppelt. Weiter so!


----------



## LukasL (1. März 2014)

Bin raus! Spectral AL 6.0 in RAW heute abgeholt! Bilder gibts später!


----------



## dukester155 (1. März 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Komische Strategie... Warum erst so ungeduldig, wenn du alternativ auch bereit bist, bis nächstes Jahr zu warten? Was macht dich so sicher, dass es 2015 keine Lieferverzögerung geben wird? Wartest du dann bis 2016, wenn sich im Frühjahr 2015 der Liefertermin um ein paar Wochen verschiebt... ?



Wenn sich der Liefertermin um ein paar Wochen verschiebt, kommt die Auslieferung in die Rennrad Saison (fahre im Sommer überwiegend RR). Bringt mir dann nicht so viel und 2015 gibt's vllt schon ein verbessertes Spectral, oder das Strive mit 650B Laufrädern, das mich auch interessiert. Ich bin da flexibel, aber ich denke es kommt fristgerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (1. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Super! Mit der Taktik verdient Canyon doppelt. Weiter so!


Von mir aus auch dreifach, wenn se das haben zu dem Preis den ich mir vorstell...


----------



## dukester155 (2. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eher, dass Du Deins früher bekommst und nicht ich meins noch später



Auf der Canyon HP steht jetzt KW 14 bei Verfügbarkeit. Wechselt das jetzt wöchtentlich?


----------



## haga67 (3. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon HP steht jetzt KW 14 bei Verfügbarkeit. Wechselt das jetzt wöchtentlich?



Das ist ja der theoretische LT wenn man das Rad heute bestellt. Insofern hat das eigentlich für bestehende Bestellungen keine Bedeutung.


----------



## haga67 (3. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute wieder angerufen.
> Im heutigen Kaffeesatz stand, dass es nächste Woche Freitag verschickt wird.
> Laut der Telefonseelsorge wurde die Logistik umgestellt und seit dem herrscht Chaos. Wenigstens spricht man Klartext.
> 
> ...



Heute kam der ersehnte Anruf - das Bike ist auf dem Weg 
Die Mails inclusive Sendungsverfolgung sind auch eingetroffen.

Ich drücke allen anderen Wartenden die Daumen, dass Eure Bikes jetzt auch rausgehen


----------



## Brauseklaus (3. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> ...das Bike ist auf dem Weg
> Die Mails inclusive Sendungsverfolgung sind auch eingetroffen.




...dito: Mein 9.0SL ist ebenfalls auf dem Weg. Scheinen gerade ne Charge auszuliefern. Liefertermin war ursprünglich KW7.

(Und das, obwohl ich nicht jeden Tag in Koblenz angerufen habe )


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. März 2014)

Eine Frage an alle die bereits ihr Rad bezahlt haben. Ich hab bisher nur eine email mit Auftragsnummer bekommen aber keine Angabe wann ich auf welches Konto bezahlen soll. Auch wurde mir keine Lieferzeit angegeben. Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brauseklaus (3. März 2014)

2 Tage von Bestellung bis Rechnung


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## dukester155 (4. März 2014)

Wenn ihr jetzt eure 9.0 SL bekommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich meines in der KW12 erhalten werde. Zwei unterschiedliche Chargen innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen klingt für mich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Racer09 (4. März 2014)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal im Wartezimmer an. Hab mir am 26.02.14 ein Torque DHX Flashzone in M bestellt, ein wenig seltsam ist... vor der Bestellung stand bei Verfügbarkeit KW19, direkt danach KW10 und nun wieder KW19

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt eure 9.0 SL bekommt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich meines in der KW12 erhalten werde. Zwei unterschiedliche Chargen innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen klingt für mich unwahrscheinlich.



Das wird bestimmt auch in den nächsten Tagen fertig gestellt.
Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen !


----------



## Azzuma (4. März 2014)

Gut zu wissen, ich warte immer noch auf den Abholkalender. Hoffe wird was diese Woche...


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

Ein  an DHL !
Gestern Nachmittag in Koblenz übergeben und jetzt 
 

Ich ziehe damit um in die Spectral-Beiträge 

Und drücke insbesondere @Azzuma und @dukester155 die Daumen, dass Eure Bikes auch bald kommen


----------



## Azzuma (4. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ein  an DHL !
> Gestern Nachmittag in Koblenz übergeben und jetzt Anhang anzeigen 276809
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 276810
> ...



ahhhh ich kanns nicht mit anschaun...


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

Ok.
Ich nehme alles zurück 
Mod : Bitte löschen


----------



## Racer09 (4. März 2014)

Hab eben auch die Benachrichtigung bekommen, Liefertermin für mein Flashzone KW11 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azzuma (4. März 2014)

Eben ist auch bei mir die email eingetroffen!


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. März 2014)

Jemand schon nen Liefertermin fürs EX?


----------



## SpeedFreak (4. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ein  an DHL !
> Gestern Nachmittag in Koblenz übergeben und jetzt








Das mit oben/unten ist auch noch nicht ganz angekommen beim DHL- Fahrer


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (4. März 2014)

Jetzt ist die Lieferzeit auf KW 15 beim nerve 9.0 geklettert, als ich vor zwei Tagen bestellt habe war es noch KW13! Ich hab noch keine Rechnung mit Lieferdatum, hoffe das betrifft mich nicht!


----------



## dukester155 (4. März 2014)

haga67 du Glückspilz!

Bitte ein paar Fotos wenn's die Zeit zulässt, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Das mit oben/unten ist auch noch nicht ganz angekommen beim DHL- Fahrer



Der dachte sich wohl, dann spricht die Gabel besser an


----------



## haga67 (4. März 2014)

G


dukester155 schrieb:


> haga67 du Glückspilz!
> 
> Bitte ein paar Fotos wenn's die Zeit zulässt, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!



Gerne doch.
Grad in die Spectral-Galerie gestellt


----------



## ollinist (5. März 2014)

Ich muss noch immer bis KW 14 warten. Habe bestellt im November. Die letzen Wochen sind die schlimmsten


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

So ich sitz dann mal als doppel im Wartezimmer, dat Spectral EX dauert ja noch und zum Verkürzen der Wartezeit gibbet nu noch ein Inflate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (5. März 2014)

Ich hoffe dass ich auch bald eine Mail bekomme mein Nerve AL 9.0 (bestellt Oktober 13) wurde erst von KW5 auf KW10 verschoben, bis jetzt noch keine Mail oder Lieferung und morgen ist schon Donnerstag


----------



## grobi59 (5. März 2014)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hab eben auch die Benachrichtigung bekommen, Liefertermin für mein Flashzone KW11
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Wann hast du denn bestellt und welche Größe?


----------



## Racer09 (5. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt und welche Größe?



Am 26.02.14 bestellt in M

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikey20333 (5. März 2014)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage wann kann man denn wieder das strive al 9.0 team oder das
strive al 8.0 race bei canyon bestellen, leider steht im moment auf der homepage das
es ausverkauft ist.

da ich mit canyon keine erfahrungen was support oder bestellung angeht gemacht habe
würde ich mich über kommentar sehr freuen.

lg


----------



## grobi59 (5. März 2014)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Am 26.02.14 bestellt in M
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Stand am 26. der Liefertermin nicht schon auf KW 19?


----------



## Racer09 (5. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Stand am 26. der Liefertermin nicht schon auf KW 19?



Ja, aber als ich bestellt hab sprang die Verfügbarkeit gerade auf KW10 um, war ja dann ein paar Tage für KW10 verfügbar,  dann wieder KW19

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (5. März 2014)

Verrückt, dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob meins vielleicht eher kommt oder doch nicht.


----------



## Dickie76 (6. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon ne Bestätigung für ein Spectral AL 27,5 7.0 in rot bekommen?


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. März 2014)

Mogääähn!
Setze mich mal zu euch.

Spectral AL 7.9 black sea in L

KW20... ...


----------



## Norman11 (6. März 2014)

Schliesse mich auch mal an.

Anfang / Mitte Dezember ein Spectral AL 7.0 in rot, Grösse L, bestellt.

KW 12 geplant, bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehört.


----------



## sarakosa (6. März 2014)

Auch im Dez bestellt. 7.0 in L Termin kW12. Schaue ca. alle fünf Minuten in mein Mailpostfach. 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrankyK (6. März 2014)

So, gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, mein Rad welches schon auf die KW10 verschoben wurde kommt angeblich Ende KW11.
Ich könnte brechen nicht mal eine Mail bekommt man mehr sondern man muss anrufen was geht. Mein Geld haben sie aber in der KW4 gerne genommen


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (6. März 2014)

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich hab laut Rechnung KW 13 bin ja echt mal gespannt ob das klappt. 
@FrankyK hast du auch Größe L in Acid


----------



## Badsimson (6. März 2014)

Das scheint ja mit den 7.0'er normal zu sein! 
KW 8 war die Lieferung bei Bestellung , mußte auch selber anrufen um zu erfahren das es bis KW 13 dauert! 
Wenn es nochmal verschoben wird, überlege ich mir vielleicht doch was anderes zu holen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukester155 (6. März 2014)

mikey20333 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage wann kann man denn wieder das strive al 9.0 team oder das
> strive al 8.0 race bei canyon bestellen, leider steht im moment auf der homepage das
> ...



Angeblich soll eine 27,5 Zoll Variante kommen. Aber keine Ahnung wie hoch der Wahrheitsgehalt dieses Gerüchts ist und wann man damit rechnen kann. Am Strive war ich übrigens auch dran, habe mich nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Lieferschwierigkeiten dann doch für das Spectral entschieden.


----------



## der_M. (6. März 2014)

Kann jemand was zum Spectral AL EX sagen? Mein Liefertermin ist KW 18.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (6. März 2014)

Ist Koblenz eigentlich Karneval-Zone ?
Das würde einiges erklären


----------



## FrankyK (6. März 2014)

Grandcanyon8 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich hab laut Rechnung KW 13 bin ja echt mal gespannt ob das klappt.
> @FrankyK hast du auch Größe L in Acid



Nein Größe M in Black, ich bin so was von Enttäuscht von Canyon wenn bis jetzt sind das schon 6 Wochen Lieferverzug.
Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## ollinist (6. März 2014)

Wer zugreifen will, es gibt gerade wieder EIN Canyon Strive AL 8.0 Race Grösse L in Raw im Shop  Lieferbar ab KW 14


----------



## Jogi (6. März 2014)

der_M. schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum Spectral AL EX sagen? Mein Liefertermin ist KW 18.


Meiner auch


----------



## der_M. (6. März 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Meiner auch


 Na dann hoffen wir mal...


----------



## Stoepel (6. März 2014)

Mein Liefertermin ist auch in der KW18. Was mir sorgen macht ist der Feiertag.


----------



## mssc (6. März 2014)

Spectral 7.0 W von dieser auf nächste Woche verschoben..


----------



## Azzuma (6. März 2014)

Dienstag hab ich mail erhalten das bike fertig montiert ist (spectral 9.0 sl) und an showroom übergeben wird.
Seitdem wieder kein Nachricht. Heute angerufen, keine genaue Info,,,


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. März 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Meiner auch



Meiner is in kw13, hab im
Oktober bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (8. März 2014)

So Leute, ich geselle mich mal zu euch und warte dann auch mal !
bestellt das Strive AL 8.0 Race am 9. Dezember, Liefertermin KW14, hoffe mal das wird was, den passenden Mavic Enduro LRS hab ich mir gestern schon gekauft


----------



## marg (8. März 2014)

So Leute, ich geselle mich mal zu euch und warte dann auch mal !
bestellt das Strive AL 8.0 Race am 9. Dezember, Liefertermin KW14, hoffe mal das wird was, den passenden Mavic Enduro LRS hab ich mir gestern schon gekauft


----------



## marcotrainito (8. März 2014)

Welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir von dem Mavic LRS gegenüber dem DT Swiss EX1501?


----------



## Bonna75 (8. März 2014)

So, hab meine erste große Tour hinter mir,echt der Hammer!!! Nerve AL 8 KW4 bestellt,letzen Dienstag abgeholt.


----------



## dukester155 (9. März 2014)

Mal kurz nach dem Ablauf einer Auslieferung bei Canyon nachgefragt. Verschickt Canyon bereits eine Mail, wenn das bestellte Rad zusammengestellt wird, oder kommt nur eine Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnummer, wenn das Rad in den Versand geht?


----------



## haga67 (9. März 2014)

Es kommen zwei Mitteilungen. Die erste dass es los geht, die zweite mit der Versandbestätigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (9. März 2014)

Mein zwischen rein bestelltes Inflate stand auf Status an Lager, hab am Mittwoch bestellt und bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen...
Wahrscheinlich bekomm ichs dann mitm Spectral EX gemeinsam


----------



## marg (9. März 2014)

@ marcotrainito
Der mavic sieht einfach nur geiler aus ! Das ist der einzige Grund !ich weiß wir konnten jetzt diskutieren ob er nicht zu schmal für den einsatzzweck ist aber wenn ich sehe wie die Pros damit abheizen, mache ich mir mit meinen Fliegengewicht von 66 kg keine sorgen !
Den Spline lrs lass ich dann als schlecht Wetter lrs und zieh mir da die Magic Mary oder so drauf


----------



## jeckill (9. März 2014)

Mein spectral AL 8.0 war bei der Bestellung vor 2 Wochen Lieferung in KW15 und jetzt verschoben
Auf KW 22!!! Das lustige ist eigentlich ich habe Pedale bestellt Lieferung KW 25 hab ich jetzt storniert dann
Bekomme ich auch ein multifunktionstuch sogar das Könnens erst KW 14 liefern!!!!! Können die eigentlich irgendwas sofort auch liefern wäre mal interresant????


----------



## marcotrainito (9. März 2014)

@marg: danke für die Info. Also reine Optik. Ich finde das gelb auch klasse!!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Juuro (11. März 2014)

So, ich hab letzten Donnerstag ein Nerve AL 7.9 (mit Schuhen und Pedalen) bestellt. Freitag hab ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen mit dem Versandtermin KW11. Also diese Woche. 
Ich hoffe mal das gute Stück ist bis Freitag hier, denn am Samstag möchte ich es gleich auf große Reise mitnehmen.

Wie lange dauert denn so nen DHL Sperrgutversand quer durch Deutschland (Koblenz -> Berlin)?.


----------



## FrankyK (11. März 2014)

Mein Nerve AL 9.0 wurde heute verschickt. Die Verzögerung um eine Woche hat mir zwar das verlängerte WE verhagelt dafür musste das BMC noch mal herhalten. Freue mich jetzt auf die Lieferung 
Ich hoffe auf eine perfekte Lieferung ohne Mängel


----------



## Timo S. (12. März 2014)

Die sollten mal ihr Personal vernünftig schulen...
Am 5.4. hab ich ein Inflate bestellt, Status "an Lager" somit Lieferzeit 2-5 Tage...
Nach 2 Tagen kam dann mal meine Bestellbestätigung mit Abholtermin KW11, war da nicht was mit Lieferung in max. 5Tagen?, nun ja was solls, dachte ich. Daraufhin rief ich an und fragte ob man bei der aktuellen Bestellung hinten ne kleinere Kassette montieren kann, antwort klar kein Problem...
Nun, das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die Nuss meinen ersten Auftrag storniert hat, wegen der dämliche Kassette und ich nu erst in KW12 mit dem Rad rechnen kann, in der hab ich aber keine Zeit 200km zu denen zu fahren und ich das Rad aber dringend gebraucht hätte...
Kann man das nicht dem Kunden im Vorfeld mitteilen, dass er dann noch länger warten muss, da man scheinbar sehr unflexibel in der Auftragsbearbeitung ist?!
Beim Spectral wusste ich ja auf was ich mich einlass, aber die Sache jetzt ärgert mich echt...


----------



## Thomas R. (12. März 2014)

Falls es interessiert, kommt hier meine Bestellhistorie:

Nerve Al 8.0 in deep black ano-cyan in M am 08.01.14 bestellt und mit dem im Netz angegebenen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin für Woche 11 bestätigt bekommen. Heute gab es planmäßig die Mitteilung, dass das Rad zusammengestellt und innerhalb von 48 Stunden versendet wird.
Mit ein wenig Glück kommt es damit noch in dieser Woche an....  
Um an dieser Stelle auch einmal zu loben: Besser hätte es soweit kaum laufen können...


----------



## sarakosa (12. März 2014)

Also wie sich die Beiträge Jahr für Jahr wiederholen!!
Hatte mir mein erstes Canyon glaube ich 2004 oder 2005 bestellt und 2007 das nächste. Und schon damals gab es hier Leute die für einen relativ günstigen Preis, beste Qualität und alles sofort haben wollten! Gehöre ich übrigens auch dazu.
Ok, wenn ein Liefertermin angegeben wird und dieser verschoben werden muss, ist dies immer ärgerlich. Wenn man als Kunde diesen auch noch selber erfragen muss, doppelt schlimm. Aber trotzdem kann ich dass alles nicht ganz nach vollziehen was hier geschrieben, teilweise gejammert wird.
Alle Hersteller machen in den ersten Monaten des Jahres wohl mehr als 50% ihres Umsatzes.  Ich denke dass stellt ein Unternehmen wie es Canyon ist, gerade im Personalbereich vor Probleme. Ich muss in dieser Zeit das Personal hochfahren, benötige aber um beim Thema Produktqualität und Servicequalität keine Böcke zu schießen, sehr gutes Personal. Wo aber bekomme ich diese Mitarbeiter her? Und was mache ich mit ihnen nach dem großen Ansturm? 
Kann mir die Motivation des Leiharbeiters gut vorstellen, der für max. sechs Monate eingestellt ist und dem schon heute klar ist, im Juli stehe ich wieder auf der Straße. Soll der Mitarbeiter mein Bike zusammen bauen oder möchte ich den an der Strippe haben, wenn es um Beratung zur Rahmengröße geht? Die Kommentare möchte ich lesen wenn’s an der Stelle gar nicht funktionieren würde. Da wünsche ich mir als Kunde lieber ne paar Wochen länger warten und dann aber mit dem gelieferten Bike vollends zufrieden sein.
Hier sind nicht nur Kundenwünsche gefragt, als Unternehmen muss es auch betriebswirtschaftlich passen und zwar mittel und langfristig. Ich denke Canyon hat sich mit dem Thema sicherlich intensiv auseinander gesetzt und für sich und den Kunden das max. Vertretbare und Bezahlbare herausgeholt. 
Rückblickend kann ich auch sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen beiden Canyons war/bin. Die Wartezeit von ein paar Wochen steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem sorgenfreien Spaß den ich seit 2004 mit den Bikes hatte/habe.
So Jungs und Mädels bei Canyon, gibt Gas das mein Spectral AL 7.0 nächste Woche fertig ist. Wenn nicht gibt’s tierisch Ärger!!   Hab euch jetzt so Honig um den Mund geschmiert, zieht mein Bike bitte vor! ;-)


----------



## Racer09 (12. März 2014)

So, nach doch sehr kurzer Wartezeit mit euch im Wartezimmer,  werde ich euch heute wieder verlassen. Mein Torque DHX Falshzone ist im Anflug zu mir (im Auslieferungsfahrzeug von DHL). Gleich geht es in den Wald

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (12. März 2014)

Torque DHX/Wartezeit…
Nischenprodukt  )

Viel Spass


----------



## Dickie76 (12. März 2014)

Diese Warterei macht einen trotzdem mürbe. Mache das jetzt zum zweiten Mal mit (2007 beim Nerve ESX auch schon) und mag es immer noch nicht. Insbesondere, wenn man sieht, dass andere ihr Spectral 8.0 schon haben und man die ganze Zeit überlegt hatte vielleicht ein 8.0 zu nehmen... Trotzdem kann ich mich dem zuvor gesagten von sarakosa nur anschließen. Und wem es zu lange dauert, der kann ja stornieren, dann geht es für die anderen Wartenden auch schneller.


----------



## ilikedirt (12. März 2014)

Sieht so aus, als gäbe es bei dem Roten Spektral-Rahmen ein paar Schwierigkeiten...

"wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 7.0 entschieden haben.
Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die 22. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. "

damn it!


----------



## bennZ37 (12. März 2014)

ilikedirt schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als gäbe es bei dem Roten Spektral-Rahmen ein paar Schwierigkeiten...
> 
> "wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 7.0 entschieden haben.
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die 22. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. "
> ...



hab eben die selbe email bekommen, mit dem unterschied das es bei mir die kw19 ist. habe im oktober(!) bestellt.


----------



## Dickie76 (12. März 2014)

Das selbe bei mir. Mache das zum zweiten Mal mit. Also, nehmt euch nen Tee und wartet ab. Ist halt ein großer Modellwechsel, da kommt so was vor, auch bei anderen Herstellern übrigens...


----------



## mssc (12. März 2014)

Das Al 7 W für meine Freundin hätte vorige Woche Liefertermin gehabt, Freitag kam das Mail wegen der Verzögerung, gestern wurde die Bestellung zusammengestellt und verschickt.


----------



## lori (12. März 2014)

Wurde auch von kw13 auf kw19 verschoben ... Spectral 8.0 in rot Gr M
Schwarz wäre verfügbar für kw13 ... Ich switche dann auf schwarz ... Scheint Probleme zu geben mit der charge in rot wo für jetzt geplant war ...


----------



## Juuro (12. März 2014)

Mein Nerve AL 29 war gerade eben schon in der Qualitätssicherung und wird morgen wohl verpackt und verschickt werden. Habe gerade die Adresse geändert. Mal sehen ob dadurch eine Verzögerung entsteht oder nicht.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (12. März 2014)

Mein Spectral 9.0 EX wurde aich soeben von KW 14 auf KW 21 verschoben... 
Aber immerhin bekomme ich ein Trikot, eine Bibshorts und eine Sonnenbrile als Wiederutmachung. 
Finde ich eigentloch gar nicht mal so schlecht, die Geschenke 
Aber dass es gleich zu 7 Wochen Verspätung kommt...trotzdem ich finde es richtig von Canyon, dass sie nicht einfach Ausliefern obwohl bei den Rahmen etwas nicht passt. Lieber Qualität als ein früherer Liertermin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (12. März 2014)

Mein Nerve 9.0 kam heute  an, habe mich gefreut und schon beim Auspacken habe ich 4 Stellen mit Kratzern gefunden.
Ich kann nicht verstehen warum Canyon ein Bike in schwarz matt lackiert. Jede scheuerstelle fängt sofort an zu glänzen.
Was mich am meisten Ärgert ist dass der Nerve Schriftzug am Oberrohr vom Lenker abgescheuert wurde. 

Ansonsten ist es ein sehr schöne Bike alles sauber verbaut nix verwürgt alle Schweißnähte sehr schön ausgeführt. Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. März 2014)

Na, Leut, dann wechselt doch von rot auf schwarz...dann spart ihr euch den Ärger wenn das Lollipop-Rot im Juli schon wieder im Ausverkauf ist und habt länger Spaß am neuen Bike


----------



## ilikedirt (12. März 2014)

Würde ich ja, aber das 7.0 gibt es nur noch im raw Look. Bin da gerade auch am Überlegen, ob ich switche...


----------



## Luckboxx (12. März 2014)

Ich hab gestern mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben und gefragt, ob es bei dem Liefertermin KW13 für mein 9.0EX bleibt? Nachdem ich seit Oktober nix mehr gehört habe, dachte ich, dass mal Nachfragen nix Falsches wäre  Heute kam um 14:00Uhr ne Mail, dass es bei der KW13 bleibt. Um 15:00 kam dann noch ne Mail, dass sich die Auslieferung auf KW14 verschiebt ... Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei


----------



## sarakosa (12. März 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Also wie sich die Beiträge Jahr für Jahr wiederholen!!
> Hatte mir mein erstes Canyon glaube ich 2004 oder 2005 bestellt und 2007 das nächste. Und schon damals gab es hier Leute die für einen relativ günstigen Preis, beste Qualität und alles sofort haben wollten! Gehöre ich übrigens auch dazu.
> Ok, wenn ein Liefertermin angegeben wird und dieser verschoben werden muss, ist dies immer ärgerlich. Wenn man als Kunde diesen auch noch selber erfragen muss, doppelt schlimm. Aber trotzdem kann ich dass alles nicht ganz nach vollziehen was hier geschrieben, teilweise gejammert wird.
> Alle Hersteller machen in den ersten Monaten des Jahres wohl mehr als 50% ihres Umsatzes.  Ich denke dass stellt ein Unternehmen wie es Canyon ist, gerade im Personalbereich vor Probleme. Ich muss in dieser Zeit das Personal hochfahren, benötige aber um beim Thema Produktqualität und Servicequalität keine Böcke zu schießen, sehr gutes Personal. Wo aber bekomme ich diese Mitarbeiter her? Und was mache ich mit ihnen nach dem großen Ansturm?
> ...


Blödes Gequatsche!! Heute auch die Mail mit Verschiebung auf KW 19 bekommen. 
Puls 200 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Racer09 (12. März 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Torque DHX/Wartezeit…
> Nischenprodukt  )
> 
> Viel Spass



Danke, heute die erste Runde damit gedreht... sehr geil. Großes Lob an Canyon.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lori (13. März 2014)

Heute dann die Info dass das schwarze auch nicht mehr vor kw24 zu haben ist  Meine Mail wurde leider zu spät behandelt für die Umbuchung und es gab wohl noch Leute mit gleicher Idee ... Und das nur weil ich nicht gleich zugesagt hatte und noch überlegen wollte ... Naja


----------



## Juuro (13. März 2014)

Heute wurde mein nerve AL 29 an DHL übergeben. Leider fahr ich samstag früh morgens für ne Woche weg. Eigentlich h wollt ich das Rad mitnehmen. Aber wenn DHL nicht unglaublich schnell ist wird das wohl nix mehr. 
Gestern Abend kam ich leider zu spät bei canyon um die Adresse zu ändern.


----------



## ilikedirt (14. März 2014)

Bin jetzt auch beim Spectral 7.0 von Rot auf Raw umgestiegen, weil mir am Telefon versichert wurde, dass es dann in KW13 kommen wird. Heute kam dann die Mail, dass es KW16 wird. War da etwas verwundert, weil ich bei so Sachen am Telefon immer extra drei mal nachfrage :-D. Aber gut, wenn man damit ein Problem hat, sollte man sein Rad im Fachgeschäft holen, wo mans direkt mitnehmen kann..


----------



## dukester155 (14. März 2014)

ilikedirt schrieb:


> Aber gut, wenn man damit ein Problem hat, sollte man sein Rad im Fachgeschäft holen, wo mans direkt mitnehmen kann..



Ich wollte mir vor einigen Jahren ein Stevens Fully kaufen - ausverkauft, eine Nachlieferung konnte nicht in absehbarer Zeit garantiert werden. Specialized Stumpjumper in meiner Grösse - ausverkauft. Selbes Kommentar vom Verkäufer. Specialized Tarmac S-Works vor 2 Jahren - in 56 ausverkauft. Der Händler konnte ebenfalls keinen Liefertermin nennen. Die Ladenhüter hätte ich gleich mitnehmen können, aber da warte ich lieber..


----------



## Dickie76 (14. März 2014)

So kenne ich das auch. Ist nicht nur ein Problem von canyon. Aber canyon ist heir halt im Gegensatz zu anderen Hersteller aufgrund des Direktversender-Geschäftsmodells sehr transparent. Und dem Otto-Normalbürger ist es doch egal, welchen Ladenhüter er nun runtergesetzt kauft.


----------



## Thomas R. (15. März 2014)

Meine letzte Meldung im Wartezimmer:

Mittwoch Morgen kam die Ankündigung für die planmäßige Versendung meines Nerve Al 8.0 in M für Woche 11.
Mittwoch Mittag dann der Hinweis für die Übergabe in den Versand.
Donnerstag Morgen um 9 Uhr kam das Rad per DHL in Schleswig-Holstein an!

Mein DHL Bote rief gegen Acht an, um zu fragen, ob dann Jemand zu Hause wäre und ist seine Tour extra anders herum gefahren!!

So kann es laufen! Ich bin begeistert!

PS. Das Rad fährt sich übrigens traumhaft, wenn auch ungewöhnlich entspannt in der Haltung. Mein bisheriges Bike war ein Merlin Mountain von 1992....


----------



## Nidabaya (18. März 2014)

Spectral 7.0 M rot KW 11 geplant
jetzt KW18 vorraussichtlich
d.h. Bikefestival Riva  mit Tretroller


----------



## Juuro (18. März 2014)

So, mein Nerve steht jetzt schön verpackt in Berlin in der Wohnung rum. Ich komme leider erst Sonntag wieder heim.


----------



## Timo S. (18. März 2014)

Was ein riesen Saftladen...
Da bestell ich ein Spectral EX, ok da muss ich warten, alles klar ist mir bewusst.
Dann um die Zeit zu verkürzen ein Inflate AL welches an Lager ist, das war vor 2 Wochen...
Bei der ersten Bestellung rief ich nochmal an um mir hinten nen kleineres Ritzelpaket montieren zu lassen, Antwort kein Problem...was ich nicht wusste, da man es mir nicht sagte, das Rad wurde storniert, da ich ja ein anderes Ritzelpaket wollte somit dauert die Lieferung ne Woche länger...
Heute dann angerufen und gefragt wann es dann diese Woche wird, Antwort, na sie wollten doch ein neues Ritzelpaket, das wird dann erst nächste Woche...
Das ist in meinen Augen für einen Versandprofi eine ganz peinliche und unprofessionelle Vorstellung die da abgeliefert wird... 
Und nun wundern mich auch die abstrusen Lieferzeiten nicht mehr...


----------



## Dickie76 (18. März 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> d.h. Bikefestival Riva  mit Tretroller


 
Da gibt es bestimmt ein paar Testbikes für dich von canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (18. März 2014)

Nur wenn die post die Bikes pünktlich zum Festival liefert


----------



## B0FF (18. März 2014)

Gerade die Mail bekommen dass mein Spectral 6.0 Raw in L versandtferitg gemacht wird.
Hatte Mitte Februar bestellt und es sollte und wird in der 12KW geliefert.


----------



## dukester155 (18. März 2014)

Mein Spectral sollte auch in der KW 12 kommen, hätte aber weniger Glück. Die Hotline kann keinen konkreten Ersatztermin nennen.


----------



## Badsimson (18. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Mein Spectral sollte auch in der KW 12 kommen, hätte aber weniger Glück. Die Hotline kann keinen konkreten Ersatztermin nennen.



Welches hast du bestellt?


----------



## dukester155 (19. März 2014)

4. Februar


----------



## Badsimson (19. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> 4. Februar



Welches Spectral


----------



## dukester155 (19. März 2014)

9.0 SL/M/Stealth

Hab noch halb geschlafen heute morgen.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Was ein riesen Saftladen...
> Da bestell ich ein Spectral EX, ok da muss ich warten, alles klar ist mir bewusst.
> Dann um die Zeit zu verkürzen ein Inflate AL welches an Lager ist, das war vor 2 Wochen...
> Bei der ersten Bestellung rief ich nochmal an um mir hinten nen kleineres Ritzelpaket montieren zu lassen, Antwort kein Problem...was ich nicht wusste, da man es mir nicht sagte, das Rad wurde storniert, da ich ja ein anderes Ritzelpaket wollte somit dauert die Lieferung ne Woche länger...
> ...



Um die Wartezeit auf das 3.000€ Bike zu verkürzen mal eben ein Bike für 1,300€ bestellt?! Hm, naja.  Ein Bike dieser Preisklasse fährt man halt eigentlich mehrere Jahre, da kommts auf eine Woche später oder früher auch nicht an, viel mehr aber auf die Qualität. Zumal Versender eben mal allergisch auf Sonderwunsche reagieren. Das ist eben mal ein Nachteil vom Versender, dass weiß ich aber vorher.(außer bei rose vielleicht) Selbst die Änderung der Vorbaulange lässt sich Canyon bezahlen..


----------



## Badsimson (19. März 2014)

Also ich bekomme irgendwie keine Antwort mehr von canyon ! 
Hab jetzt zweimal eine Mail geschrieben wie das mit nächste Woche aussieht mit meinem Spectral und? Nix! 
Bin denen bestimmt genug auf'n Sack gegangen das sie mich jetzt ignorieren oder trauen sich nicht mir nochmal eine Verschiebung mitzuteilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_M. (19. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme irgendwie keine Antwort mehr von canyon !
> Hab jetzt zweimal eine Mail geschrieben wie das mit nächste Woche aussieht mit meinem Spectral und? Nix!
> Bin denen bestimmt genug auf'n Sack gegangen das sie mich jetzt ignorieren oder trauen sich nicht mir nochmal eine Verschiebung mitzuteilen!



Also ich habe letzte Woche angerufen. Bekam supernette Auskunft. Auch wenn mir die Auskunft, dass mein Spectral erst drei Wochen später kommt nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## dukester155 (19. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme irgendwie keine Antwort mehr von canyon !
> Hab jetzt zweimal eine Mail geschrieben wie das mit nächste Woche aussieht mit meinem Spectral und? Nix!



Auf E-Mails erhalte ich ebenfalls entweder gar keine Antwort, oder nach einer halben Ewigkeit. Nachdem ich bei meinem Telefonat gestern keine eindeutige Antwort erhalten habe, wann ich ungefähr mit der Lieferung rechnen kann, werde ich ab jetzt immer zu Wochenbeginn anrufen und meine Standardfrage stellen.

Ne Verzögerung ist für mich an sich kein Problem, aber nen ungefähren Zeitpunkt sollte man schon nennen können, sonst wird's öde.


----------



## Badsimson (19. März 2014)

Ich werde jetzt mal am Freitag anrufen wenn ich bis dahin nichts von denen gehört hab!


----------



## Timo S. (19. März 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Um die Wartezeit auf das 3.000€ Bike zu verkürzen mal eben ein Bike für 1,300€ bestellt?! Hm, naja.  Ein Bike dieser Preisklasse fährt man halt eigentlich mehrere Jahre, da kommts auf eine Woche später oder früher auch nicht an, viel mehr aber auf die Qualität. Zumal Versender eben mal allergisch auf Sonderwunsche reagieren. Das ist eben mal ein Nachteil vom Versender, dass weiß ich aber vorher.(außer bei rose vielleicht) Selbst die Änderung der Vorbaulange lässt sich Canyon bezahlen..


Beim Spectral ists warten nich schlimm, beim Inflate ärgert mich besonders der Umstand, dass beim ersten Anruf nicht drauf hingewiesen wurde, dann hätt ich alles so belassen. Beim 2ten Anruf wurde mir die Lieferung für diese Woche zugesagt und nun beim 3ten Anruf heißt es dann wieder war doch klar dass das dauert....
Da komm ich mir als Kunde verschaukelt vor und das Personal ist einfach schlecht geschult...


----------



## dukester155 (19. März 2014)

Glaube nicht, dass die Leute dort schlecht geschult sind. Ich denke dort wird dieser Tage von morgens bis abends mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt. Wenn es derart drunter und drüber geht, ist eine zuverlässliche Produktionsplanung kaum möglich. Canyon hat die Ambitionen mit den Global Playern ganz vorn mitzuspielen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das die Kundenzufriedenheit letztlich steigert. So wie es zzt aussieht wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Hillside (20. März 2014)

Die Mitarbeiter können wenig bis nichts dafür, die sind wirklich nett und meist auch kompetent, aber einfach nur überlastet. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn alle die Räder kaufen wollen. Ich bin da mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen, habe schon vor einiger Zeit mein Spectral storniert und fahre jetzt ein anderes schönes Rad. 

Ich wünsche Euch, dass das Warten bald ein Ende hat und Ihr den Frühling mit Eurem neuen Bike genießen könnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

Und welches Rad ist das?

Mir hätte das Rotwild R.Q1 recht gut gefallen, aber das Spectral hat knapp die Nase vorn. Vom P/L Verhältnis mal abgesehen, da ist Canyon ohnehin unschlagbar.


----------



## mtintel (20. März 2014)

Heute wollte ich mir das Spectral 7 in Raw Club bestellen, da es KW 13 (jetzt ist KW12) kommen sollte und ich dringend ein neues MTB brauche. Gestern war noch KW 13 angeben, jetzt wurde es auf KW 16 geändert. Ist echt ein Mist, dass die da scheinbar von heute auf morgen drauf kommen, das das Rad nicht nächste Woche sondern erst in 4 Wochen verfügbar ist  Die müssen doch wissen, wenn die MTBs nächste Woche verfügbar sein sollen, wie viele Räder die jetzt schon im Lager haben, zusammen bauen und kann sich doch nicht plötzlich um mehrere Wochen ändern :S


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. März 2014)

Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass es wohl zur Zeit aus Gründen die ich hier, mangels gesicherter Quellen, nicht weiter ausschmücken will, ziemliche Personalprobleme bei C gibt...
Bis dann neue Kollegen nach deren Qualitätsvorstellungen richtig angelernt/integriert sind, dauert es natürlich und das schlägt sich auf die gesamte Produktions-/Logistikkette nieder.


----------



## haga67 (20. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich mir das Spectral 7 in Raw Club bestellen, da es KW 13 (jetzt ist KW12) kommen sollte und ich dringend ein neues MTB brauche. Gestern war noch KW 13 angeben, jetzt wurde es auf KW 16 geändert. Ist echt ein Mist, dass die da scheinbar von heute auf morgen drauf kommen, das das Rad nicht nächste Woche sondern erst in 4 Wochen verfügbar ist  Die müssen doch wissen, wenn die MTBs nächste Woche verfügbar sein sollen, wie viele Räder die jetzt schon im Lager haben, zusammen bauen und kann sich doch nicht plötzlich um mehrere Wochen ändern :S



Es ist natürlich sehr unschön, dass man sich im Moment nicht auf die Angaben verlassen kann.
Vielleicht haben auch einige Leute ihr Bestellung auf RAW geändert.
Aber heh - du weißt doch auch nicht erst seit gestern, dass Du dringend ein neues Bike brauchst oder


----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

Wenn ich nicht auf mein altes MTB zurückgreifen könnte, würde ich mir irgendein Hardtail MTB holen, das kann man ohnehin immer als Ersatzrad gebrauchen, und auf das Traumrad eben warten.

Bin zwar auch ein wenig genervt, aber das muss man bei Canyon in Kauf nehmen. Frei nach den Worten "it's done, when it's done".


----------



## dj_holgie (20. März 2014)

Ich hab ja mein Lux schon Anfang Januar bekommen. Liegt wohl auch dran, dass das Spectral eine komplette Neuentwickling ist. Klar, schön ist es nicht zu warten, besonders bei den Temperaturen, aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## selima (20. März 2014)

Grad von Canyon die Info erhalten, dass meine Bestellung zusammengestellt wird (Spectral AL 8.0 stealth Gr. S) und in den nächsten 48 Std. in den Versand geht!
Hab Anfang Februar bestellt, geplant war von Anfang an KW 12. Kann man also gelten lassen .

Yipieeee!!! 

Verabschiede mich also aus dem Wartezimmer. Allen noch Wartenden drück ich ganz fest die Daumen für eine baldige Lieferung!

lg Selima


----------



## CaptainSky (20. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin ganz neu hier im Forum und warte auf mein Nerve AL 29 8.9. Es ist schön hier Leidensgenossen zu finden. Geteiltes Warten und halbes Warten.


----------



## CaptainSky (20. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Beim Spectral ists warten nich schlimm, beim Inflate ärgert mich besonders der Umstand, dass beim ersten Anruf nicht drauf hingewiesen wurde, dann hätt ich alles so belassen. Beim 2ten Anruf wurde mir die Lieferung für diese Woche zugesagt und nun beim 3ten Anruf heißt es dann wieder war doch klar dass das dauert....
> Da komm ich mir als Kunde verschaukelt vor und das Personal ist einfach schlecht geschult...



Bei Canyon ist keiner schlecht geschult. Alle sind sehr bemüht und auf den Kunden orientiert. Ein super Team. Das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## Timo S. (20. März 2014)

So mein Inflate wird auch zusammengestellt, bin also zur Hälfte raus hier. 
Hatte auch netten PM Kontakt, also sie sind bemüht, das muss man ihnen zugestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainSky (20. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> So mein Inflate wird auch zusammengestellt, bin also zur Hälfte raus hier.
> Hatte auch netten PM Kontakt, also sie sind bemüht, das muss man ihnen zugestehen.



Ja, die scheinen ein Systemproblem zu haben. Klare Aussagen zum Liefertermin existieren einfach nicht. Das ist zu kritisieren und dadurch entsteht halt ein gewisser Frust. Das kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## mogwai1904 (20. März 2014)

Ich habe letzten Samstag ein AL 7.9 SLX bestellt, das wurde heute morgen an DHL übergeben. Ich bin demzufolge sehr zufrieden mit der Bearbeitung 

Gesendet von meinem Blackberry Z10


----------



## Timo S. (20. März 2014)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Samstag ein AL 7.9 SLX bestellt, das wurde heute morgen an DHL übergeben. Ich bin demzufolge sehr zufrieden mit der Bearbeitung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Blackberry Z10


 Na, da hast ja Glück was zu wollen was sonst keiner mehr will


----------



## CaptainSky (20. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Na, da hast ja Glück was zu wollen was sonst keiner mehr will



Hehe.


----------



## CaptainSky (20. März 2014)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Samstag ein AL 7.9 SLX bestellt, das wurde heute morgen an DHL übergeben. Ich bin demzufolge sehr zufrieden mit der Bearbeitung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Blackberry Z10



Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Freue mich für Dich, dass alles so schnell gegangen ist.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (20. März 2014)

Gestern ist mein Whipzone auch endlich angekommen   Ich habs heute das erste Mal richtig ausfahren können ( zuerst ein bisschen so rum gefahren und dann ne Runde Downhill auf einer anspruchsvollen Strecke  )..  DAS TEIL IST DER HAMMER !!!!!!!!!  Ich bin schon mit ein paar Downhill Bikes in Bikeparks ( Leihbikes) gefahren aber so geil wie das Whipzone ist keines bis jetzt gewesen   Man ich liebe das Teil  

Aber für was sind die kleinen Schrauben die noch dabei sind ?? Sind wahrscheinlich Ersatzschrauben aber für was ?? Jedenfalls das Bike ist geil


----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

Habe heute eine Mail erhalten, dass sich mein Speci 9.0 SL von der KW 12 auf die KW 13 verschiebt. Damit kann ich leben, sollte es tatsächlich klappen.


----------



## Hillside (20. März 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Bei Canyon ist keiner schlecht geschult. Alle sind sehr bemüht und auf den Kunden orientiert. Ein super Team. Das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck.



Ich finde auch, dass die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon außerordentlich nett und fast immer auch kompetent sind. 



CaptainSky schrieb:


> Es ist schön hier Leidensgenossen zu finden. Geteiltes Warten und halbes Warten.



Aber wir sind doch nicht allen Ernstes schon stolz, im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen zu dürfen? Bei dem Wetter in den letzten Wochen ist das ja wie eine Verbrüderung beim Stau auf der Autobahn in der Ferienzeit. 

_Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Verknappung belebt das Geschäft. XYZ kann man nicht erwarten. Ich bin stolz, noch eines abbekommen zu haben..._

Canyon hat es wirklich geschafft, wie Apple zu werden.


----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Canyon hat es wirklich geschafft, wie Apple zu werden.



Die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon versuchen denke ich alles, trotz Überlastung die Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen. Aber sie kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Ob Canyon wie Apple geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Würde ich Bikes bauen, wären die so wie die Canyon Bikes. Sie bauen einfach genau nach meinen Vorstellungen, darum bin ich Kunde dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (20. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon versuchen denke ich alles, trotz Überlastung die Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen. Aber sie kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Ob Canyon wie Apple geworden ist, keine Ahnung. Würde ich Bikes bauen, wären die so wie die Canyon Bikes. Sie bauen einfach genau nach meinen Vorstellungen, darum bin ich Kunde dort.



Ich habe (kein Scherz!) erwartet, dass die erste Canyon-Fanboy-Antwort innerhalb von 15 Minuten kommen würde. Aber wir haben uns da nicht richtig verstanden. 

Ich habe nämlich gar nichts gegen die Mitarbeiter von Canyon. Im Gegenteil. Und vor allen Dingen wünsche ich mir, dass sie weniger überlastet sind. Das wäre nicht nur für uns, sondern auch für sie selbst schön, denn dann kämen sie z. B. öfter zum Radfahren. Aber bzgl. Hotline, Lieferterminen, usw. wiederholen sich die Geschichten von Jahr zu Jahr. Man ist bei Canyon ja sicher nicht überrascht von der eigenen Produktions- / Absatzplanung. Insofern ist das eine klare Entscheidung der Geschäftsführung: Man investiert lieber etwas mehr ins Marketing (z. B. aktuell zwei Tour de France Teams). Dafür können die netten und kompetenten Mitarbeiter gar nichts und das ist tatsächlich ein gutes Team, das kundenorientiert und manchmal sogar richtig idealistisch ist.


----------



## CaptainSky (21. März 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Mitarbeiter bei Canyon außerordentlich nett und fast immer auch kompetent sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also stolz kann darauf keiner sein. Schön ist das Warten nicht, wenn draußen geniales Wetter ist und die ganze Welt mit dem Bike unterwegs ist. Auch bei mir ist die Lieferzeit um zwei Wochen überzogen und auch ich wurde immer wieder vertröstet. Das ist auch nicht genial. Bei Apple kommt das nicht so in der Art vor. 

Aber: Man kann an dieser ganzen Sache eh nichts machen. Storno ist eine Möglichkeit, die andere ist halt z.B. dieses Forum. 

Eines steht jedoch fest. Das Team bei Canyon ist klasse und ich bin sicher, dass Canyon an sich arbeitet und immer besser wird.


----------



## dukester155 (21. März 2014)

@Hillside 

Die Investitionen in den Sport bzw das Sponsoring ist das letzte, was ich Canyon ankreiden würde. Aber so unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein. Ich persönlich erlebe Wartezeiten auch bei anderen Produktionsbetrieben, von daher kann ich damit leben, wenn es sich im Rahmen hält.

Natürlich bin ich ein Fan der Canyon Produkte, sonst würde ich dort nicht bestellen, aber mein Verständnis beruht auf Erfahrungen. Im Tagesgeschäft läuft nicht immer alles so wie die Planung am Papier es vorgibt. Gerade in einer Produktion gibt es unendlich viele Faktoren, die alles über den Haufen schmeißen können.


----------



## lori (21. März 2014)

Ich warte seit dem 11 November ! Find ich auch schon lang ...


----------



## CaptainSky (21. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> @Hillside
> 
> Die Investitionen in den Sport bzw das Sponsoring ist das letzte, was ich Canyon ankreiden würde. Aber so unterschiedlich können die Ansichten sein. Ich persönlich erlebe Wartezeiten auch bei anderen Produktionsbetrieben, von daher kann ich damit leben, wenn es sich im Rahmen hält.
> 
> Natürlich bin ich ein Fan der Canyon Produkte, sonst würde ich dort nicht bestellen, aber mein Verständnis beruht auf Erfahrungen. Im Tagesgeschäft läuft nicht immer alles so wie die Planung am Papier es vorgibt. Gerade in einer Produktion gibt es unendlich viele Faktoren, die alles über den Haufen schmeißen können.



@dukester155 100 % Zustimmung. Wenn wir ein schnelles Bike kaufen möchten, könnten wir auch eines von der Stange kaufen. Jedes Rad wird bei Canyon zusammengebaut, begutachtet, verpackt und versendet. Wartezeiten sind ganz normal und Canyon nicht anzukreiden. Nur die Terminierung und die Zusage von Lieferterminen ist optimierungswürdig. Wenn ein Termin zugesagt worden ist, ist dieser auch einzuhalten. Die stetige Terminverschiebung ist das frustrierende Element. Das Erwartungsmanagement ist die Herausforderung nicht die Produktion und erst recht nicht die Qualität.


----------



## CaptainSky (21. März 2014)

lori schrieb:


> Ich warte seit dem 11 November ! Find ich auch schon lang ...


Worauf wartest Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan110 (21. März 2014)

Ich hole heute Abend mein Nerve AL 9.0 sl ab und verlasse damit endlich das Wartezimmer. Leider sieht der Wetterbericht für dieses Wochenende sehr bescheiden aus, aber was habe ich auch anderes erwartet. Ich wünsche eine kurzweilige Wartezeit, bin weg!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (21. März 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Eines steht jedoch fest. Das Team bei Canyon ist klasse



100% Zustimmung.



CaptainSky schrieb:


> und ich bin sicher, dass Canyon an sich arbeitet und immer besser wird.



Das habe ich auch gedacht. Da das aber schon ein paar Jahre so geht (mit auf und ab), bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. 



			
				CaptainSky schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir ein schnelles Bike kaufen möchten, könnten wir auch eines von der Stange kaufen.



Ich mag schnelle Bikes 

Im Ernst: Was meinst Du mit Rad von der Stange? Ein Rad vom Händler wird auch beim Hersteller endmontiert & geprüft und dann beim Händler aufgebaut. Zumal man dort oft relativ unkompliziert Teile tauschen kann. Wenn man sich nicht zu fein ist, nach einem üblichen Preisnachlass zu fragen, ist auch ein aktuelles Rad zu einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu haben. Ganz zu schweigen von Vorjahresmodellen. Ich empfinde Canyon nicht mehr als supergünstig, vor allem, wenn man nicht nur die Vorteile, sondern auch die Nachteile des Versendermodells von Beginn an im Auge hat und nicht erst, wenn dann ein Defekt kommt. Dann muss man ggf. in der Saison wochenlang auf sein Bike verzichten, während es von DHL und Konsorten durch die Lande gefahren wird. Verzögerungen gibt es nicht nur bei neuen Modellen, sondern auch bei Reparaturen, etc. Das Mindeste wäre, dass dann Nachfragen per Email und Telefon ohne lange Wartezeiten beantwortet werden. Wie gesagt: Dafür können die Mitarbeiter aber nichts.


----------



## lori (21. März 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Worauf wartest Du?


Canyon spectral 8.0 gr M rot


----------



## Timo S. (21. März 2014)

Mittwoch geh ich mein Inflate abholen, bei der Gelegenheit frag ich dann gleich nochmal nach meinem Spectral


----------



## lirasi (21. März 2014)

Also auf Mails brauch man denen nicht antworten.... da kommt keine Reaktion.

Mal ne andere Frage. Will ja mein Bike abholen, in der KW13/14 wäre ich sogar beruflich in der Nähe. Aber Canyon will ja nicht liefern. Und ab KW15 bin ich erst mal in Urlaub. Bin dannn ab KW 18 wieder im Ländle...

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Was passiert mit dem Bike, wenn ICH es erst 3 Wochen später abholen kann?


----------



## Timo S. (21. März 2014)

Das sollte kein Problem sein...


----------



## CaptainSky (21. März 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> Also auf Mails brauch man denen nicht antworten.... da kommt keine Reaktion.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage. Will ja mein Bike abholen, in der KW13/14 wäre ich sogar beruflich in der Nähe. Aber Canyon will ja nicht liefern. Und ab KW15 bin ich erst mal in Urlaub. Bin dannn ab KW 18 wieder im Ländle...
> 
> Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Was passiert mit dem Bike, wenn ICH es erst 3 Wochen später abholen kann?



Rufe die Hotline an und bespreche dies mit den Servicekräften. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Canyon Dir helfen wird. Nur Mut, ruf die Jungs und Mädels direkt an.


----------



## lenlen (22. März 2014)

Es ist ja schön zu sehen, dass auch andere ihr einziges Rad verkauft haben und nun lange warten müssen...bin ich nicht ganz allein...mach ich garantiert nie wieder...

Ich hab am 6.1 das Spectral 7.0 in rot bestellt und wurde, wie viele andere auch, auf einen späteren Termin vertröstet - KW 22  
Hab daraufhin auf der 8.0 in schwarz umbestellt (telefonisch KW 12 zugesichert) und nach 3 Tagen die Bestätigung mit KW 17 bekommen. 
Ich bleib also noch ein wenig hier...


----------



## CaptainSky (22. März 2014)

lenlen schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön zu sehen, dass auch andere ihr einziges Rad verkauft haben und nun lange warten müssen...bin ich nicht ganz allein...mach ich garantiert nie wieder...
> 
> Ich hab am 6.1 das Spectral 7.0 in rot bestellt und wurde, wie viele andere auch, auf einen späteren Termin vertröstet - KW 22
> Hab daraufhin auf der 8.0 in schwarz umbestellt (telefonisch KW 12 zugesichert) und nach 3 Tagen die Bestätigung mit KW 17 bekommen.
> Ich bleib also noch ein wenig hier...



Genau das meine ich! Erst wird ein Termin zugesagt, dann wird dieser jedoch schriftlich um zwei Wochen verschoben. Das nervt einfach nur. Das eine Produktion Zeit braucht ist kein Problem. Es ist auch kein Problem, wenn es Verschiebungen gibt. Wenn allerdings die bestätigten Termine kommentarlos verschoben werden, wird es ärgerlich.


----------



## sarakosa (22. März 2014)

Boah, bin ich froh dass mein Bike erst später kommt. Bei dem Wetter gibt's ja die voll Schlammpackung. War mit meinem Alten eben im Wald und kam mit 5 kg Mehrgewicht zurück. 
Ok, irgendwie muss ich mir die Verzögerung schön reden. 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor2211 (22. März 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich! Erst wird ein Termin zugesagt, dann wird dieser jedoch schriftlich um zwei Wochen verschoben. Das nervt einfach nur. Das eine Produktion Zeit braucht ist kein Problem. Es ist auch kein Problem, wenn es Verschiebungen gibt. Wenn allerdings die bestätigten Termine kommentarlos verschoben werden, wird es ärgerlich.



Wer kann mir denn erklären wie Canyon eigentlich seine Arbeitsabläufe plant. Ich denke nach dem Zufallsprinzip.
Mein Nerve AL 9.0 Liefertermin kw 15 wurde wie bei allen anderen auch auf kw 19 verschoben.
Ein paar Tage später schaue ich auf die Website und da steht Liefertermin kw 15 !?? .
Auf Nachfrage keine  Erklärung sondern Rückruf mit Klärung zugesichert.
Ich hattte auch schon mal eine Dame vom Service am Telefon die mir erklärt hat, dass sie sogar 2 Wochen vor Lieferung nicht sagen können wann das bike kommt. Eigentlich erst, wenn das bike fertig ist. Häh?
Woher bitteschön soll ich denn dann wissen wann ich das Geld bezahlen soll??
Mir ist ein Rätsel wie dort gearbeitet wird. Die Liefertermine ändern sich auf der Website ja täglich.
Ich bin schon auf der Suche nach einem anderen Bike, habe aber noch nichts entsprechendes Gefunden.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass kw 19 gehalten wird.
Hat eigentlich jemand sein bike pünktlich bekommen?


----------



## Badsimson (22. März 2014)

Also das es Probleme bei der Lieferung gibt, kann man ja einerseits verstehen und wie Abläufe bei canyon organisiert werden, kann wohl keiner beantworten. Es sei den hier arbeitet einer dort!
Aber das was ich mir am Freitag von canyon anhören konnte, fand ich der Hammer! 
Kw08 war mein erster Termin .... wurde auf kw13 verschoben, hab am Freitag dann mal angerufen ob der Termin wenigstens gehalten werden kann. Die Tussi an der anderen Schnur meinte dann, " ja, könnte klappen aber da fehlen noch Teile die ich bestellt hätte", und das heißt? " das Schaltauge was noch zusätzlich bestellt worden ist, währe erst in kw16 lieferbar" 
Ich könnte aber eine spätere Lieferung mitteilen, dann würde mein bike nächste Woche fertiggestellt und könnte es dann "wahrscheinlich" in Laufe der Woche abholen! 
Das Schaltauge wird dann nachgeliefert  !
Hääää? Daran hat es jetzt gelegen das ich noch 5 Wochen warten mußte?


----------



## CaptainSky (22. März 2014)

@Badsimson Das ist eine sehr spannende Tatsache, die Du da ansprichst. Da würde ich ja mal gerne "Mäuschen" spielen, um in den Computer der Hotline zu schauen. 
Die Terminierung ist wirklich sehr mysteriös und nicht nachvollziehbar. Diese Tatsache zieht die Stimmung in den Keller. In der kommenden Woche kann ich wohl mein Bike direkt in Koblenz abholen. Mal sehen ob es klappen wird.


----------



## Darth (23. März 2014)

ich wollte mal ne original Schutzfolie für mich und nen Kollegen bestellen.  nach 2 Wochen Wartezeit rief ich die Hotline an und erfuhr das eine Folie erst in 9 Wochen lieferbar wäre!  solange hätte canyon auch mit dem ausführen des auftrages gewartet anstatt mal ne info zu schicken oder ähnliches ... geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## thor2211 (23. März 2014)

Solche Storys machen ja echt Mut. Scheinbar hat es Canyon nicht nötig einen zumindest halbwegs funktionierenden Service anzubieten.
Ein Kumpel hat sich ein Radon bestellt. Das hat einwandfrei geklappt.
Die Argumentation von einigen hier im Forum, dass es bei Ihnen super geklappt hat, sticht aufgrund der extrem vielen krassen Negativ Erfahrungen nicht.
Ich bin gespannt ob ich morgen den Rückruf bekomme. Denke eher nicht. Werde aber weiter berichten.
Hat einer ein Alternative zu Nerve AL 9.0?
Denke da an Radon,Centurion oder Ghost.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> .
> Hat einer ein Alternative zu Nerve AL 9.0?
> Denke da an Radon,Centurion oder Ghost.



Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr warten kannst und derzeit noch ein Bike zum Fahren hast, dann könntest du alternativ auch auf diese Bikes warten. In der Regel liefert Radon um die Euroblech. Habe mal im verlinkten Thread nachgefragt.


----------



## Hips (23. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation von einigen hier im Forum, dass es bei Ihnen super geklappt hat, sticht aufgrund der extrem vielen krassen Negativ Erfahrungen nicht.


Ich will mich jetzt nicht für oder gegen einen bestimmten Hersteller aussprechen.

Aber im Internet - und speziell in Internet Foren - ist es völlig normal, dass man generell eher auf Unmut als Zufriedenheit stößt, da die wenigsten den Drang verspüren Zufriedenheit kundzutun und stattdessen am Produkt Freude haben.
Bei Verärgerung ist die Motivation laut zu schreien verständlicherweise viel größer.


----------



## CaptainSky (23. März 2014)

Ich bin ein positiv denkender Mensch. Canyon wird bestimmt seinen Service verbessern und perfektionieren, so wie sie die Fahrräder perfektionieren. 

Mal sehen wie die Übergabe in Koblenz ablaufen wird. Falls es jedoch zu einer erneuten Terminverschiebung kommen sollte, wäre ich nicht mehr so positiv eingestellt.


----------



## Norman11 (23. März 2014)

So, ich bin auch raus hier.
Hatte ein rotes Spectral 7.0 bestellt, was letzte Woche auch auf Anfang Mai verschoben wurde. Bin daher spontan auf ein Spectral 6.0 in raw club gewechselt, welches sofort geliefert werden konnte. Seit Donnerstag ist es nun in meinem Besitz.
Auch mit dem Support von Canyon bin ich zufrieden, habe eine angemessene Entschädigung für den Liefer-Verzug raushandeln können und der Wechsel ging absolut problemlos und zügig vonstatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainSky (23. März 2014)

Norman11 schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch raus hier.
> Hatte ein rotes Spectral 7.0 bestellt, was letzte Woche auch auf Anfang Mai verschoben wurde. Bin daher spontan auf ein Spectral 6.0 in raw club gewechselt, welches sofort geliefert werden konnte. Seit Donnerstag ist es nun in meinem Besitz.
> Auch mit dem Support von Canyon bin ich zufrieden, habe eine angemessene Entschädigung für den Liefer-Verzug raushandeln können und der Wechsel ging absolut problemlos und zügig vonstatten.



Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du ja mal ein Bild hochladen. Fände ich klasse.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

Norman11 schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Support von Canyon bin ich zufrieden, habe eine angemessene Entschädigung für den Liefer-Verzug raushandeln können und der Wechsel ging absolut problemlos und zügig vonstatten.



Und wie sah diese Entschädigung aus bzw. wie hoch war sie? Interessiert sicherlich nicht nur mich.


----------



## dermute (23. März 2014)

Nachdem mich ein Kumpel letztes Jahr mal aus Spaß mit in einen Bikepark mitgeschleppt hat und ich dort den ganzen Tag auf einem Leih-Fully unterwegs war, konnte ich mich nun endlich für mein erstes eigenes richtiges MTB durchringen! 
Mittwoch Abend hatte ich ein Spectral 7.0 in raw club bestellt, Verfügbarkeit KW 13. Nach der Bestätigung am Samstag war es dann leider doch erst KW 16... aber immerhin besser als noch mal 6 Wochen länger auf das (zugegebenermaßen schickere) rote zu Warten^^

Ich hoff der Rahmen in L passt mir bei 194cm und 92cm SL :/ Letztes Jahr fuhr ich ein Giant Trance X 1 29er in L, welches bestens passte. Leider gibt es bei Giant wenig Geo-Daten. Die Oberrohlänge ist schonmal identisch, hoffentlich haut es also ähnlich hin. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Red_Herring (23. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr warten kannst und derzeit noch ein Bike zum Fahren hast, dann könntest du alternativ auch auf diese Bikes warten. In der Regel liefert Radon um die Euroblech. Habe mal im verlinkten Thread nachgefragt.



Ein derart vermurkster Hinterbau Link (rauscht durch den Federweg weil Hebel immer länger wird zum Ende des Federweg) wie z.B. der des Radon Slide 160 650B ist garantiert keine Alternative zu dem des Spectral Link (richtig schön progressiv ohne "Dellen", Hebel wird immer kürzer zum Federwegende). Sicher, wer auf leblose Sofas steht, der greift sicher zum Radon. Ich möchte aber ein aktives Fahrwerk das auch nicht gleich bei kleineren Sprüngen oder groberem Gelände unnötig durch den Federweg rauscht. Genau das hat auch MTB-News in seinem Fahrbericht bei Slide und Spectral festgestellt falls du mir nicht "glaubst" - lies es dort nach.  Ähnliches Sofasetup macht z.B. Scott beim aktuellen Genius LT. Nicolai hingegen ist mit dem ION16 beispielsweise wiederum näher am Spectral. Selbst Speci mit deren Enduro ist näher am Spectral. Nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die ersten Slide 160 Fahrer verzweifelt die Luftkammer ihres Dämpfer versuchen zu verkleinern um wenigstens etwas Progression zu bekommen. Im mittleren Bereich wird das aber nicht viel helfen. Nein, so ein Hinterbau wie der des Radon will ich garantiert nicht! Von einer Alternative kann also nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Ein derart vermurkster Hinterbau Link (rauscht durch den Federweg weil Hebel immer länger wird zum Ende des Federweg) wie z.B. der des Radon Slide 160 650B ist garantiert keine Alternative zu dem des Spectral Link (richtig schön progressiv ohne "Dellen", Hebel wird immer kürzer zum Federwegende). Sicher, wer auf leblose Sofas steht, der greift sicher zum Radon. Ich möchte aber ein aktives Fahrwerk das auch nicht gleich bei kleineren Sprüngen oder groberem Gelände unnötig durch den Federweg rauscht. Genau das hat auch MTB-News in seinem Fahrbericht bei Slide und Spectral festgestellt falls du mir nicht "glaubst" - lies es dort nach.  Ähnliches Sofasetup macht z.B. Scott beim aktuellen Genius LT. Nicolai hingegen ist mit dem ION16 beispielsweise wiederum näher am Spectral. Selbst Speci mit deren Enduro ist näher am Spectral. Nur eine Frage der Zeit wann die ersten Slide 160 Fahrer verzweifelt die Luftkammer ihres Dämpfer versuchen zu verkleinern um wenigstens etwas Progression zu bekommen. Im mittleren Bereich wird das aber nicht viel helfen. Nein, so ein Hinterbau wie der des Radon will ich garantiert nicht! Von einer Alternative kann also nicht die Rede sein.



1. Danke für deinen Beitrag! Stimmt, die Berichte habe ich auch gelesen. Scheint also was dran zu sein.

2. "Nein, so ein*en* Hinterbau wie *den *des Radon will ich garantiert nicht!" - Du warst ja auch gar nicht angesprochen. 

3. thor2211 erkundigte sich nach einer "Alternative zu Nerve AL 9.0". Insofern schrammst du mit deinen Fachinformationen zu Slide und Spectral hier leicht am Thema vorbei. Oder hast du hierzu auch ein paar Infos? 

4. Ich freue mich darauf, das Spectral 27,5 Pfingsten beim Training mit der MTB-Academy testen zu dürfen. Das Slide bin ich bereits gefahren. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir trotz einiger Monate dazwischen noch einen Vergleich erlauben kann. Wenn nicht, muss ich eine Woche später noch mal nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival.


----------



## Norman11 (23. März 2014)

CaptainSky schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du ja mal ein Bild hochladen. Fände ich klasse.



Bitte sehr:




 




Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und wie sah diese Entschädigung aus bzw. wie hoch war sie? Interessiert sicherlich nicht nur mich.



Bekomme die Oakley M-Frame Sonnenbrille zugeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## thor2211 (23. März 2014)

Habe mich mal näher mit den Radons befasst. Das slide 650b 120 wäre bestimmt eine super Alternative zum Nerve.
Im Herstellerforum postet ja sogar dauernd der Inhaber. Wahnsinn. Bei Canyon machen ja nicht mal die von der Hotline irgendwelche Aussagen.
Radon wird mir immer sympatischer.
Ich denke wenn das mit den Lieferterminen so weitergeht, habe ich das neue Modell von Radon sogar eher.
Werde auf jedenfall bei Radon bestellen. Falls Canyon später liefert, können sie es behalten.
Ein Bekannter aus der Finanzbranche hat mir mal erklärt, wie das bei Canyon wahrscheinlich funktioniert.
Die werden wahrscheinlich erstmal Aufträge und Anzahlungen sammeln um ihre Zulieferermenge abzuschätzen und zu bezahlen. Canyon wird nicht so liquide sein sich einen entsprechenden Teilevorrat vorab anzulegen . So erklärt sich auch, dass nie konkrete Aussagen zu Terminen gemacht werden und die Termine sich so massiv nach hinten zu verschieben.
Ist mir schon klar dass die Direktversender knapp kalkulieren müssen. Bei den anderen klappts aber doch auch.
Werde mein altes Hardtail doch noch flottmachen und die Sache jetzt entspannter angehen, nachdem ich gesehen habe dass es zu Canyon genügend Alternativen gibt.
Fall sich mein Termin wieder verschiebt, hat sich das mit Canyon definitiv erledigt für mich.
Hat eigentlich mal jemand einen Leserbrief an die entsprechenden Bike Magazine geschrieben und das Problem bei Canyon mit Lieferfristen und Service zu beschreiben.


----------



## Red_Herring (23. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> 2. "Nein, so ein*en* Hinterbau wie *den *des Radon will ich garantiert nicht!" - Du warst ja auch gar nicht angesprochen.
> 
> 3. thor2211 erkundigte sich nach einer "Alternative zu Nerve AL 9.0". Insofern schrammst du mit deinen Fachinformationen zu Slide und Spectral hier leicht am Thema vorbei. Oder hast du hierzu auch ein paar Infos?


Mit der Gerät habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## Hillside (24. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Aber im Internet - und speziell in Internet Foren - ist es völlig normal, dass man generell eher auf Unmut als Zufriedenheit stößt, da die wenigsten den Drang verspüren Zufriedenheit kundzutun und stattdessen am Produkt Freude haben.
> Bei Verärgerung ist die Motivation laut zu schreien verständlicherweise viel größer.



Normalerweise stimmt das. Aber hier im Forum habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Leute sich sehr vorsichtig äußern und sich manchmal fast dafür entschuldigen, wenn sie ein Problem schildern, das allein der Hersteller zu vertreten hat. Deswegen finde ich auch, dass der Vergleich mit Apple passt, denn Apple-Foren sind da wirklich legendär. Das ist eigentlich ein Kompliment an den Hersteller.


----------



## Dickie76 (24. März 2014)

Die Verfügbarkeit des Spectral 7.0 in rot für Neubesteller ist übrigens mittlerweile auf ende Juni gerutscht... Scheint sich ja gut zu verkaufen...


----------



## Hips (24. März 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Die Verfügbarkeit des Spectral 7.0 in rot für Neubesteller ist übrigens mittlerweile auf ende Juni gerutscht... Scheint sich ja gut zu verkaufen...


Ich wage es fast zu bezweifeln, dass sich tatsächlich viele *verkaufen*. Ich würde lediglich sagen, dass das *Kaufinteresse* groß ist! 

Außerdem bin ich gespannt, ob in Zukunft bei einem Modell die erwartete Lieferzeit die diesjährige Eurobike übersteigen wird, oder ob sich das Modell vorher ausverkauft.


----------



## thor2211 (24. März 2014)

Das Argument mit dem Kaufinteresse ist absolut richtig. 
Mich würde auch mal interessieren wieviele aufgrund der ewigen Wartezeit und Termin Verschiebungen sich dann nicht ein anderes Bike holen.
Einer hier im Forum meinte, dass natürlich hauptsächlich die negativen Erfahrungen mit Canyon gepostet weden. Warum hat Canyon dann bei den Herstellerforen hier die mit Abstand meisten Beiträge?
Fahre nächste Woche zufällig an Koblenz vorbei und werde mal Berichten wie es vor Ort war.


----------



## Hips (24. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Einer hier im Forum meinte, dass natürlich hauptsächlich die negativen Erfahrungen mit Canyon gepostet weden. Warum hat Canyon dann bei den Herstellerforen hier die mit Abstand meisten Beiträge?


Der Beitrag war von mir - aber lies dir den noch einmal durch, denn so war das nicht gemeint!
Was ich meinte war: 100 Menschen kaufen sich ein Rad, davon sind 90 zufrieden und 10 unzufrieden. Die Unzufrieden beschweren sich alle während von den Zufriedenen vielleicht 5-10 ihre Freude kundtun, während die Restlichen 80-85 sich auf ihr  Bike setzen und Freude haben. 


Das hier ist ein MTB Forum, dass heißt, wer sich hier anmeldet und Beiträge schreibt hat entweder Einsteiger Fragen bezüglich eines Erstkauf oder betreibt das Hobby ziemlich intensiv mit großem Interesse.

Zweiteres ist für mich eher der Grund, dass hier im Canyon viele Beiträge zu finden sind. Canyon bietet nun mal, wie viele andere Versender auch, prima Versenderbikes zu top Konditionen an.
Da die meisten hier den Großteil der Arbeiten am Bike selbst erledigen können und auf Händler bzw. Radwerkstätten eher selten angewiesen sind, erscheint es da wohl logisch bei einem Versender wie Canyon zu kaufen.

Davon auszugehen, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge mit der Unzufriedenheit der Käufer korreliert ist ist schlichtweg ein Schmarrn! Oder glaubst du, dass die Anzahl der Beitrage im Nicolai und Liteville Forum mit minderwertiger Qualität zusammenhängt? 


Meiner Meinung nach hat Canyon schlichtweg in kürzester Zeit durch geschicktes Marketing und gute Qualität eine so große Nachfrage geschaffen, dass sie ihr selbst nicht mehr Herr werden können.


----------



## Oshiki (24. März 2014)

Es ist jedes Jahr das gleiche bei Canyon!
Sie kommen auch 2014 nicht mit der großen Nachfrage zurecht. Es wird Zeit das sie endlich schlechtere Bikes bauen (Vorsicht Ironie).

Ich kann dem Vorredner nur zustimmen posten werden hier eher die Unzufriedenen.
Man benötigt einfach etwas Geduld und am besten ein Zweitrad.
Einfach ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Dumens100 (24. März 2014)

@thor2211 meinst Du echt das es bei Radon besser läuft mit den Lieferungen? Die haben genauso Lieferprobleme wie alle Versender. Ich war vor acht Wochen in Koblenz und konnte das Nerve AL 29 9.9 sofort mitnehmen, weis jetzt nicht wie lange ich hätte warten müssen wen ichs bestellt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (24. März 2014)

Ich fahr schon seit jetzt 11 Jahren Canyon Bikes....! Noch nie nennenswerte Probleme! Als mal ein Schaltauge beim Transport gebrochen war hatte ich 3 tage später ein neues im Briefkasten. Allerdings habe ich es von Anfang an so gehalten das ich nur die Bikes bestelle die "ab Lager" sofort lieferbar sind und die hatte ich dann spätestens nach 4 Tagen. Allerdings muss man auch bei "ab Lager" beachten wenn man Zubehör mit bestellt das dieses AUCH sofort lieferbar ist...sonst kanns passieren man wartet auf das Zubehör und das Bike ist schon fertig eingepackt und kommt nicht weil es zusammen versendet wird. Zu Radon... klar bauen die auch gute Bikes, meine Frau fährt ihres schon 10 Jahre.... 

Bei den neuen Modellen wenn die rauskommen wars schon mal schlimmer...ich erinnere mich als das Strive rauskam....mann was war hier los....

Und @thor2211...."erst mal Aufträge und Anzahlungen sammeln"........das ist ja nun absoluter Quatsch...!!!

Voriges Jahr waren schon zeitig viele Modelle ausverkauft, wird dieses Jahr nicht viel anders werden. Das CF SL 7.9 ist schon weg in S, ebenso das 8.9, ebenso das CF SLX 9.9 Team XXI in S, oder das 9.9 Team....usw.


Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## CaptainSky (24. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Der Beitrag war von mir - aber lies dir den noch einmal durch, denn so war das nicht gemeint!
> Was ich meinte war: 100 Menschen kaufen sich ein Rad, davon sind 90 zufrieden und 10 unzufrieden. Die Unzufrieden beschweren sich alle während von den Zufriedenen vielleicht 5-10 ihre Freude kundtun, während die Restlichen 80-85 sich auf ihr  Bike setzen und Freude haben.
> 
> 
> ...




@Hips 100% Zustimmung. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Die Bikes sind qualitativ hochwertig, die Mitarbeiter hoch motiviert. Allerdings ist der Auftragseingang sehr sehr hoch. 

Die Diskussion im Hinblick auf andere Produzenten finde ich hier im Forum eher suboptimal. Ich denke, dass wir hier alle die Produkte schätzen und uns deshalb für ein Canyon entschieden haben. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt habe ich im Hinblick auf die Kommunikation. Es ist halt nervend, wenn Termine immer nach hinten geschoben werden. 

Canyon wird sich hier verbessern, da bin ich mir 100% sicher. Die Firma leidet zur Zeit unter "Wachstumsschmerzen".


----------



## Hips (24. März 2014)

@CaptainSky

Das Problem ist schlichtweg, dass die Konjunktur der Fahrradbranche logischerweise stark saisonabhängig ist und das betrifft nunmal alle Hersteller.

Klar - der Kunde ist König und demnach sollte Canyon eigentlich die Kapazität im Call Center und eventuell in der Produktion erhöhen.
Aber wer wäre denn schon bereit dort einen befristeten Zeitvertrag zu unterschreiben und dann auch noch motiviert zu arbeiten, wenn klar ist dass nach Ablauf der Monate Februar-August die Auslastung stark abnimmt und folglich der Job alles andere als sicher ist.

Man muss sich eben in Geduld üben, wenn man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein Fahrrad bestellt.

Ich habe - für meinen Teil - bisher nur beste Erfahrungen mit dem Support von Canyon gemacht. Natürlich kann die Telefonschleife mal 5-10 Minuten dauern oder die Beantwortung einer E-Mail bis zu zwei Tage in Anspruch nehmen.
Dafür hat man aber immer das Gefühl, dass der Gesprächspartner auch wirklich weiß von was er redet und einem tatsächlich weiter geholfen wird, statt das einem eine 0815 Standardantwort zurückkommt.

Qualität siegt insbesondere beim Service für mich klar über Quantität.


----------



## thor2211 (24. März 2014)

Das Problem ist ja nicht die Wartezeit an sich, sondern das die angegebenen Termine schlichtweg falsch sind.
Apropos. Mein versprochener Rückruf für heute wg. unterschiedlicher Liefertermin aussagen kam natürlich nicht. War klar.
Berichte weiter.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (24. März 2014)

Was auch richtig nervt, sind Aussagen wie "man wisse nicht an welchem Teil es liege", also ganz ehrlich, ich glaub kein Wort!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Mein Strive hab ich bestellt am Samstag und Mittwoch wurde es versendet. Stand dann allerdings zwei Tage im Umschlag bei DHL und kam Samstag bei mir an. Alles bestens! 
Warum das kommisionieren allerdings drei Tage dauert versteh ich nicht. Das geil steht doch versandbereit im Karton im Hochregal oder? Auf meinem Zertifikat stand auf jeden Fall das es im Dezember bereits montiert wurde. Bestellt im Februar. Daher wird es schon fertig gewesen sein ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Oshiki (24. März 2014)

Ich kenne das von meiner Firma das der DHL Container erst voll abgeholt wird.


----------



## dukester155 (24. März 2014)

Ich kenne allerdings auch keinen Radhersteller, der praktisch eine "just in Time" Produktion betreibt. Das ständige Push und Pull Verfahren kann schon mal aus dem Rhythmus kommen. Das Ergebnis sind Lieferverzögerungen. Auf der anderen Seite steht die herausragende Qualität und der gute Preis.

Und was bringt es, wenn wir als Kunden auf Punkt und Beistrich wissen, was das E-Kanban System anzeigt? Wahrscheinlich wissen das nichtmal die Hotline Mitarbeiter, aus eben diesem Grund und können es uns daher auch nicht mitteilen.

Als Canyon Käufer muss man eben warten können, zumindest bei einem neuen Modell.


----------



## marg (24. März 2014)

So laut mail von Canyon bleibt es bei meinen Strive AL 8 race mit der Versandwoche KW14, muß ich dann mal so glauben !
Aber wenn ich das hier alle lese, dann bangt es mir doch schon, vor allem wir am 1. Mai für 4 tage im Schwarzwald sind, doof das ich mein altes bike schon verkauft habe !
es bleibt nur die Hoffnung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainSky (24. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> @CaptainSky
> 
> Das Problem ist schlichtweg, dass die Konjunktur der Fahrradbranche logischerweise stark saisonabhängig ist und das betrifft nunmal alle Hersteller.
> 
> ...



@Hips Ich kann Dir da nicht widersprechen. Die Canyon-Mitarbeiter machen stets einen sehr kompetenten und bemühten Eindruck. Sie sind voll auf den Kunden ausgerichtet. Es ist nunmal gerade Saison und das ist auch gut so. 

Der Kunde steht im Mittelpunkt und wird schon sehr stark unterstützt. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist mehr als positiv. Nur die Terminierung ist verbesserungswürdig. Belastbare und realistische Termine müssen im Fokus stehen. Allerdings bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass Canyon dies mitbekommt und daran arbeitet. 

Übrigens die Theorie der Vorauskassestrategie kann ich nicht unterstützen. Ich halte es für sehr gewagt dies zu behaupten. Canyon ist eine erfolgreiche und profitable Unternehmung. Diese Art der Finanzierung scheint mir nicht plausibel.

Auch wenn ich mehrmals umterminiert worden bin, freue ich mich auf mein Bike.


----------



## thor2211 (24. März 2014)

marg schrieb:


> So laut mail von Canyon bleibt es bei meinen Strive AL 8 race mit der Versandwoche KW14, muß ich dann mal so glauben !
> Aber wenn ich das hier alle lese, dann bangt es mir doch schon, vor allem wir am 1. Mai für 4 tage im Schwarzwald sind, doof das ich mein altes bike schon verkauft habe !
> es bleibt nur die Hoffnung !


Es können noch wetten abgeschlossen werden. 10:1 dass es nicht kommt.
Bitte mach Meldung wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## bastii88 (24. März 2014)

canyon ist ja eine gmbh und von allen gmbh´s in deutschland kann man den jahresabschluss nachlesen unter der internetseite bundesanzeiger.de und da nach canyon suchen. da steht auch was zu den Fragen zu dem punkt vorkasse (unter dem punkt Finanzkriesen).
auf der webseite kann man sehen das canyon auch ein wachsendes unternehmen ist. als einfach mal draufgehen ist ganz interressant.


----------



## ollinist (24. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Es können noch wetten abgeschlossen werden. 10:1 dass es nicht kommt.
> Bitte mach Meldung wie es ausgegangen ist.




Pfui, sag sowas doch nicht. Möchte meines auch nächste Woche abholen gehen. .
Hoffe immer noch das beste..


----------



## Vince Vega (25. März 2014)

Hallo,
Wollte hier mal nachfragen wie lange im Voraus ihr über den Liefertermin informiert worden seit?
Mein 9.0 EX sollte in der 14KW da sein, bis jetzt hat sich Canyon aber noch nicht gemeldet.
Danke im Voraus für eure Infos


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. März 2014)

Klingt doch erstmal nicht schlecht. Vielleicht ist dann noch alles im Plan ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (25. März 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wollte hier mal nachfragen wie lange im Voraus ihr über den Liefertermin informiert worden seit?
> Mein 9.0 EX sollte in der 14KW da sein, bis jetzt hat sich Canyon aber noch nicht gemeldet.
> Danke im Voraus für eure Infos



Same Here. Mein 9.0EX soll nächste Woche kommen. Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt ich soll diesen Freitag anrufen, dann könnte man mir nähere Auskunft geben.


----------



## Vince Vega (25. März 2014)

Hoffentlich hat die Warterei bald ein Ende. Fast 3 Wochen Kaiserwetter schon verpasst :-(


----------



## dukester155 (25. März 2014)

Eben die Mail erhalten. Meine Bestellung wird zusammengestellt. 

Spätestens nächste Woche bin ich mit dem Spectral 9.0 SL unterwegs. Hoffentlich verschwindet der momentane Wintereinbruch bald wieder.


----------



## Dickie76 (25. März 2014)

Die Wettervorhersage lässt es zumindest vermuten...


----------



## dukester155 (25. März 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage lässt es zumindest vermuten...



Das sind gute Nachrichten, zumal ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin. Hab's zuletzt etwas übertrieben. Jetzt heißt es schnell gesund werden, damit ich es kommende Woche wieder übertreiben kann. 

Ein neues Rad ist doch immer wieder etwas besonderes, vor allem wenn man es nie Probe gefahren hat. Die ersten km werden sehr spannend.


----------



## derjoe (25. März 2014)

An alle, die wegen langen Lieferverzögerungen für das Spectral AL eher unpassend eine Rennradhose und ein Rennradtrikot zugesprochen bekommen haben:
Die Mitarbeiter sind ziemlich kulant in der Frage, welche Artikel aus ihrem Shop man als Entschädigung bekommt, solange der Preis vergleichbar bleibt.

Mir wurde auf Nachfrage beispielsweise
http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=B06&item=47380

oder diese beiden Artikel gemeinsam angeboten
http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F05&item=1547
http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z07&item=12612


----------



## dermute (25. März 2014)

Umso mehr man in Foren liest während man auf sein Bike wartet, umso verrückter macht man sich Oo
Hab Angst, dass das Spectral in L doch zu klein ist für 194cm und SL 92cm... 
Ein Nerve AL+ 9.0 in XL wäre noch sofort lieferbar, ein absoluter Preishammer! Aber das wäre natürlich der Umstieg auf 26 Zoll... wollt ich eig. vermeiden, aber macht es so nen Unterschied? Naja da gibts ja auch 1.000 Threads die sich um das Thema drehen.


----------



## thor2211 (25. März 2014)

vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf vom 21. März 2014. Wir haben Ihre Bestellung nochmals geprüft. Die Lieferverzögerung lässt sich leider nicht vermeinden. Selbstverständlich werden wir alles tun um den Lieferverzug für Sie, soweit es uns möglich ist, zu verkürzen.


Nach nochmaligem Anruf kam dann doch eine Reaktion.Siehe oben.
Also Lieferung nicht kw15 wie Bestellt sondern im Moment kw 19. Zwischenzeitlich war aber auf der Internetseite wieder Liefertermin kw 15 angegeben. Wahrscheinlich hat das nur für Neubestellungen gegolten. Frühere Bestellungen werden halt einfach verschoben.
Soviel zu Aussagekraft der angegebenen Liefertermine. Einfach lachhaft.
Werde das Ganze mit Humor weiterverfolgen.


----------



## bajcca (25. März 2014)

@dermute: Meiner Meinung nach zu klein, ich würde auf das Al+ oder aufs 29 er Spectral wechseln. Mein Freund fährt das Al+ in xl bei  1,90 m und Schrittlänge 92cm, passt super.


----------



## Timo S. (25. März 2014)

Ich bin 189cm mit 89 SL. Fand das "L" noch sehr angenehm und besser als das XL. Wobei ich sagen würde, dass ich da schon an der obersten Grenze war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzman73 (25. März 2014)

Wer hat denn ein Spectral AL 7.0 raw club in M bestellt, mit Liefertermin KW 13 und hat schon eine Bestätigung ob's klappt ?
Ich hatte letzte Woche mal per Mail nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt das KW 13 realistisch sei.


----------



## dermute (25. März 2014)

Danke für eure Meinungen.
Ich bin eben beim Händler mal ein Scott Genius 730 in L Probe gefahren und ehrlich gesagt kam mir das etwas zu lang vor! Oo Es hat 456mm Reach und 604mm Stack, im sitzen fühlte ich mich recht gestreckt und im stehen nen Tick zu weit vorn.
Nun hab ich die Tage so viel zu Geometrien gelesen, dass ich mittlerweile eher verwirrt als schlauer bin. Das Spectral AL hat in L 440mm Reach und 621mm Stack. Dies würde ja dem entgegen kommen, um nicht so gestreckt zu sitzen oder? Vielleicht ist der Unterschied auch schon zu krass? Ist es dann sinnvoll den 70mm Vorbau beim Spectral gegen 80 oder 90mm zu tauschen? Klingt zumindest erstmal für mich vernünftig.


----------



## dukester155 (25. März 2014)

Eben die DHL Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Eben die DHL Versandbestätigung erhalten.



Glückwunsch! 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Timo S. (25. März 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Danke für eure Meinungen.
> Ich bin eben beim Händler mal ein Scott Genius 730 in L Probe gefahren und ehrlich gesagt kam mir das etwas zu lang vor! Oo Es hat 456mm Reach und 604mm Stack, im sitzen fühlte ich mich recht gestreckt und im stehen nen Tick zu weit vorn.
> Nun hab ich die Tage so viel zu Geometrien gelesen, dass ich mittlerweile eher verwirrt als schlauer bin. Das Spectral AL hat in L 440mm Reach und 621mm Stack. Dies würde ja dem entgegen kommen, um nicht so gestreckt zu sitzen oder? Vielleicht ist der Unterschied auch schon zu krass? Ist es dann sinnvoll den 70mm Vorbau beim Spectral gegen 80 oder 90mm zu tauschen? Klingt zumindest erstmal für mich vernünftig.


 Bist dann wie ich eher der Kompaktsitzer  ich hab sogar das EX genommen mit kurzem Vorbau, weil ich es mit abgesenktem Sattel als deutlich angenehmer empfand.


----------



## bennZ37 (25. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Eben die DHL Versandbestätigung erhalten.



ich ebenfalls. nen 7.0raw in grösse L. bestellt vor 1 1/2 wochen, da sich das rote auf KW 19 geschoben hat.


----------



## Dickie76 (25. März 2014)

Glückwunsch an alle Wechsler, die ihr Bike jetzt bekommen, aber wer etwas wirklich will, der muss warten können und so warte ich noch ein wenig....SECHS WOCHEN NOCH!!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Un dich dachte ich wäre so schlau das Bike schon fühzeitig zu bestellen und dann als einer der ersten damit rumzufahren...


----------



## Hillside (25. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Also Lieferung nicht kw15 wie Bestellt sondern im Moment kw 19. Zwischenzeitlich war aber auf der Internetseite wieder Liefertermin kw 15 angegeben. Wahrscheinlich hat das nur für Neubestellungen gegolten. Frühere Bestellungen werden halt einfach verschoben.



Ich mag nicht ganz verstehen, wieso eine frühere Bestellung in der Auslieferung hinter eine spätere geraten kann. 

Dass es durch Stornierungen und durch evtl. Verzögerungen auch Veränderungen in der Auslieferung geben kann, ist ja klar. Aber das sollte sich ja dann auf die Bestellungen so auswirken, dass es alle betrifft und alle in der Reihenfolge berücksichtigt werden, in der sie bestellt haben.

Es sei denn, es handelt sich nicht um dasselbe Modell, z. B. durch Zusatzausstattung / Änderungen / Extras.


----------



## CaptainSky (25. März 2014)

Heute habe ich mein neues Bike erhalten. Das Nerve wird in den nächsten Tagen aufgebaut und eingeweiht. Melde mich als Wartender ab, bleibe aber hier im Forum aktiv. Schaue hier mal wieder vorbei, wenn ich das als Ex-Wartender darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor2211 (25. März 2014)

Ich verstehe das mit den Bestellungen auch nicht. Es war aber definitiv das selbe Modell/ Farbe / Größe etc.
Aber keine Sorge. Bei Canyon konnte es mir auch keiner erklären.
Aber es ist offensichtlich so, dass mann auf die angezeigten Liefertermine nichts geben kann, da offensichtlich falsch und nicht aussagefähig.


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

Hey Freunde des Strive 8.0 Team,
schaut her ... 



MfG


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. März 2014)

Wie geil ist das denn? 
Dachte das wäre ausverkauft!

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. März 2014)

Das sind aber die Verfügbarkeiten für das "Race" - nicht für das "Team"... ...dieses ist wohl (zur Zeit) aus - falls keine Retouren mehr reinkommen.


----------



## marg (26. März 2014)

Dann sollte das liefern ja nächste Woche mit meinen bestellten Strive AL 8 race klappen, wenn ich mir das Bild da oben anschaue


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

strive al 8.0 race, farbe ... team gr. s - l !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Hey Freunde des Strive 8.0 Team,
> schaut her ... Anhang anzeigen 281672
> 
> MfG


Grad in Größe M bestellt, na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was da draus wird


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

und jetzt wieder ausverkauft ....
Interessant zu verfolgen !!!


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

ich nehme das danke auc an ...
(für meine Info hier )


----------



## sTrainHard (26. März 2014)

Hallo, ich nehm mal Platz bei euch! ..Nerve Al 7.0 - KW 15.. 
Bis jetzt steht dieser Termin seit der Bestätigung. Ich hoffe ich bekomme kein Halstuch!


----------



## bonny-m (26. März 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Grad in Größe M bestellt, na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was da draus wird


Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, würde mich Ineressieren ob es bei Dir klappt ?????


----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> ich nehme das danke auc an ...
> (für meine Info hier )


Um ehrlich zu sein war ich kurz vor dem Forum auch auf der Canyon HP und habe dasselbe entdeckt - sollte das trotz all dem hin und her aber doch noch klappen dann gebe ich ein Bier aus ;-)


----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, würde mich Ineressieren ob es bei Dir klappt ?????


Klaro, bin auch gespannt was dabei raus kommt


----------



## allginho (26. März 2014)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> strive al 8.0 race, farbe ... team gr. s - l !!!


Was genau willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Paddy_G (26. März 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein war ich kurz vor dem Forum auch auf der Canyon HP und habe dasselbe entdeckt - sollte das trotz all dem hin und her aber doch noch klappen dann gebe ich ein Bier aus ;-)


 
Coooool


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2014)

Hab mir ein DHX bestellt. KW19... Hoffe das geht schneller...

Kommt es bei Canyon schon mal vor das das Bike eher geliefert wird es vorrausgesagt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudwild (27. März 2014)

KW 14 rückt näher. Das ist die Woche, in der mein am 12.12.2013 bestelltes Stive 8.0 Race geliefert werden soll.
Einigen von Euch geht es ähnlich..
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal melden könntet, sobald Ihr eine Versandbestätigung bekommen habt..

Ich traue dem angekündigtem Liefertermin nämlich nicht so ganz.

Gruß


----------



## Mudwild (27. März 2014)

Bestellt ist natürlich ein "Strive" und kein "Stive" 

Sorry


----------



## ollinist (27. März 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> KW 14 rückt näher. Das ist die Woche, in der mein am 12.12.2013 bestelltes Stive 8.0 Race geliefert werden soll.
> Einigen von Euch geht es ähnlich..
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal melden könntet, sobald Ihr eine Versandbestätigung bekommen habt..
> 
> ...


Ich warte auch auf Mein 8.0 Race und hab den Fehler gemacht hier mit zu lesen 

Hoffen wir einfach das beste.


----------



## Mudwild (27. März 2014)

Hier mitzulesen ist kein Fehler.

Es ist nicht mein erstes Canyon und ich bin die Warterei durchaus gewohnt, aber dieses Jahr fällt es irgendwie schwerer.
Freue mich halt riesig auf das Bike.

Dennoch hat sich in der Vergangenheit das Warten immer gelohnt!!!


----------



## marg (27. März 2014)

Warte ebenfalls auf mein Strive 8 race für nächste Woche ! Laut Aussage von Canyon gibt es bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit meinen Liefertermin !  Und gestern konnte man alle 3 Größen wieder bestellen mit Liefertermin für die KW 15 ! 
Also ich bin guter Dinge ! 
Aber warten wir mal ! 
Bei dem Wetter draußen wird das warten aber zur Quälerei !


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2014)

Super, jetzt geht es bei den 29ern weiter.
Bestellt habe ich im Oktober ein Spectral 8.9 M in meteor-red, Liefertermin in KW 15. Gerade habe ich folgende Mail bekommen.


wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 8.9 entschieden haben.

Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 19. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Multifunktionstuch schenken.

Dieses werden wir Ihnen über einen separaten Auftrag zu senden. Hierfür erhalten Sie noch eine Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail.


----------



## thor2211 (27. März 2014)

Ich denke die Tücher müssten bald alle sein. 
Hat eigentlich jemand sein Bike wie bestellt geliefert bekommen?


----------



## Badsimson (27. März 2014)

Mein Termin ist diese Woche... Laut Canyon sollte gestern meins in der Kommissionierung sein.

Wie groß sind die Chancen den wenn Canyon sich noch meldet es samstags abzuholen ?





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2014)

Gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, die Hauptkomponente ist der Rahmen, der noch nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor2211 (27. März 2014)

Achso. Wenns nur der Rahmen ist. Ich dachte schon die Sattelstützenklemme wäre nicht da.


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Mein Termin ist diese Woche... Laut Canyon sollte gestern meins in der Kommissionierung sein.
> 
> Wie groß sind die Chancen den wenn Canyon sich noch meldet es samstags abzuholen ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




mm... ...denke, dass wird ziemlich knapp. Die haben im Moment so die Bude am brennen. Du bekommst ja ne mail, mit Abholtermin-Vorschlägen, wo Du Dich verbindlich eintragen kannst - denke eher nächste Woche - don't be sad.


----------



## Badsimson (27. März 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> mm... ...denke, dass wird ziemlich knapp. Die haben im Moment so die Bude am brennen. Du bekommst ja ne mail, mit Abholtermin-Vorschlägen, wo Du Dich verbindlich eintragen kannst - denke eher nächste Woche - don't be sad.



Ok! Danke 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich diese Woche überhaupt noch was höre!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombo1704 (27. März 2014)

Eine Woche vor dem geplanten Versandt:
wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 9.9 SL entschieden haben.


Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 17. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben .

Vermutlich wieder nur ein voraussichtlicher Termin bei dem wieder irgendwas dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Teddyyy (27. März 2014)

Vor 2 Wochen laut Canyon: 





> Laut System befindet sich Ihr voraussichtliches Versanddatum in der KW 15, welches realistisch ist.



Heute the same here





> ...Spectral AL 8.9 entschieden haben.
> 
> 
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 19. Kalenderwoche 2014...


Heul :/ Urlaub war schon geplant


----------



## u_wid (27. März 2014)

Noch Platz im Wartezimmer? Heute ist offensichtlich Spectral-29er-Lieferverzugstag: Bestellt 11/13, Liefertermin KW14, vorhin Nachricht "für ein Spectral AL 8.9 entschieden haben...Versandtermin auf die 17. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird...Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen die Kosten für den Bikeguard [den ich gar nicht bestellt habe ] erlassen." Naja, 3 Wochen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzman73 (27. März 2014)

...die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.

Sobald die Ware auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine persönliche Sendungsnummer,
mit der Sie den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung ganz bequem online verfolgen können.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

...juchuu !!!


----------



## marg (27. März 2014)

@Fetzman73  welches Modell ???


----------



## Fetzman73 (27. März 2014)

@marq

Spectral AL 7.0 raw in Größe M


----------



## motivio (27. März 2014)

Hier das gleiche Bild: 
...dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 8.9 entschieden haben.

Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 17. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird.

Ich schau jetzt noch mal nach einer Alternative, das dauert zu lange.


----------



## tombo1704 (28. März 2014)

motivio schrieb:


> Ich schau jetzt noch mal nach einer Alternative, das dauert zu lange.



schon was gefunden? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich die Spectral Bestellung storniere.


----------



## ashtray (28. März 2014)

Storniert...


----------



## mssc (28. März 2014)

Spectral 8.9 von KW16 auf KW19 verschoben


----------



## grobi59 (28. März 2014)

Mein DHX ist gerade in Zustellung. 
Und zu den Lieferzeiten:
Wir haben jetzt KW 13, es stand auf der Seite bei Bestellung 13, in der Auftragsbestätigung 13 und gestern ging es raus. 
Also alles genau wie versprochen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. März 2014)

motivio schrieb:


> Hier das gleiche Bild:
> ...dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 8.9 entschieden haben.
> 
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 17. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird.
> ...





tombo1704 schrieb:


> schon was gefunden? Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich die Spectral Bestellung storniere.




Ich habe mal mit dem Gedanken:  VOTEC VX135 (Pro)  als Alternative gespielt.
Gut: man kann! sich an der jüngeren Firmenhistorie und dem "schlechteren" Image stören, muss man aber nicht - vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, Ausstattung (u.a. RS-Fahrwerk), Optik und Garantie ist es top.
Habe Votec angeschrieben: auch leider erst ab KW20 lieferbar...


----------



## Vince Vega (28. März 2014)

So KW13 ist fast rum.
Mein EX9.0 war für KW14 vorgesehen.
Hab vorgestern eine Mail an Canyon gemacht, bis jetzt keine Reaktion, das habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt muss ich sagen.
Warte nun seit der Bestellung knappe 25 Wochen auf mein neues Bike, muss sagen die Vorfreude schlägt so langsam in Enttäuschung um.
Hat überhaupt schon irgendwer hier im Thread etwas von seinem EX9.0 gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (28. März 2014)

@vincevega Einfach ruhig bleiben. Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass du VORbestellt hast.


----------



## Vince Vega (28. März 2014)

VORbestellung heisst für mich meistens dass ich die VORbestellte Ware dann auch VOR den anderen erhalte ;-)

Canyon könnte wenigstens auf meine Mail antworten anstatt sie jetzt schon fast 3 Tage zu ignorieren.


----------



## adsiebenaz (28. März 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> VORbestellung heisst für mich meistens dass ich die VORbestellte Ware dann auch VOR den anderen erhalte ;-)
> 
> Canyon könnte wenigstens auf meine Mail antworten anstatt sie jetzt schon fast 3 Tage zu ignorieren.



Ruf einfach an. Mir wurde versichert das es nächste Woche auf Reisen geht.


----------



## allginho (28. März 2014)

Das gibt`s gar nicht - jetzt ist das Strive 8.0 Race in RAW und Größe L mal wieder auf KW 15 lieferbar...höchst amüsant das ganze


----------



## jeckill (28. März 2014)

Am Montag wurden 2 Räder die ich bestellt habe gleichzeitig weggeschickt ist ja echt schräg am 
Mittwoch ist eins gekommen und das zweite kommt die Woche nicht mehr weil der Paketdienst
Gerade da war und kein Rad mit hatte!!!! Sehr kurios das zweite irrt irgendwo zwischen Deutschland und 
Österreich herum das versteh ich auch überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## andyandersson (28. März 2014)

Ich finde die Lieferzeit lustig, weiß nicht ob das nur in meinem Fall so ist, aber mein Bike ist seit Donnerstag Früh in Hamburg, aber ich bekomme es erst morgen. Weiß wer an was das liegen kann, bei DHL, also nur rein Interessehalber.


----------



## lonarmonkey (28. März 2014)

Spectral 7.0 in Raw: Im November bestellt mit Liefertermin in KW8, in KW 7 auf KW12 verschoben. Nach Nachfragen in KW12 auf KW13 verschoben und heute die Nachricht von Canyon bekommen das der voraussichtliche Liefertermin die KW15 ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Wie wäre es mal die renommierten Bike Magazine zu informieren was für ein toller Versandhändler Canyon ist!!!


----------



## Vince Vega (28. März 2014)

Naja Anruf hat auch keine neuen Erkenntnisse gebracht. Nach wie vor ist KW14 geplant, Email ob das Rad nun angekommen ist oder ob der Liefertermin verschoben wird soll dann in der angegebenen Woche kommen. Dass eine Email vor 3 Tagen eingegangen ist war bekannt, warum sie nicht beantwortet wurde bleibt ungelöst. Ich bin genau so schlau wie vorher. Hoffen wir mal dass im Falle einer Reklamation oder Garantieabwicklung die Kommunikation resp. die Information oder Abwicklung besser verlaufen.


----------



## thor2211 (28. März 2014)

Spannend finde ich, dass es Canyon nicht langsam peinlich ist solchen Stuss zu erzählen. Wer glaubt denn tatsächlich, dass das Rad irgendwo auf dem Postweg verschollen ist. Die habens einfach nicht losgeschickt.
Aber immer weiter schön falsche Liefertermine auf der Website angeben, damit die Leute fleissig bestellen und dann wie gehabt mit Salamitaktik die Leute in Warteschleife halten, damit die nicht anderweitig kaufen.
Wenn Canyon wenigstens so ehrlich wäre und die tatsächlichen Termine, die wahscheinlich im August sind, nennen würde. Aber dann würde ja keiner bestellen.
Alternative zum Spectral: Radon Slide Carbon 160. Sehr geil, und sofort Lieferbar. für mich leider zu sehr Enduro, sonst hätte ich schon längst bestellt.
Ich werde mir heute mal die Arbeit machen und an Bike und Mtb einen Leserbrief schreiben.  
Ich finde, wenn die schon die Canyons immer zum Testsieger wählen, dann sollten sie auch darüber informieren, auf was man sich beim Kauf einstellen muss.
Dass hier die Käufer richtiggehend verarscht werden müssen sie ja nicht so drastisch betonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

gestern habe ich nach vier Wochen Verzögerung endlich eine E-Mail bekommen das das Bike fertig ist. Aber einen Termin zum abholen habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen. Wie lange hat das den so bei euch gedauert?

Gruß, Plapper


----------



## mssc (28. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Alternative zum Spectral: Radon Slide Carbon 160. Sehr geil, und sofort Lieferbar. für mich leider zu sehr Enduro, sonst hätte ich schon längst bestellt.


Ich würde ein 160er Slide 9.0 nehmen, kannst du das regeln, dass ich es vor KW15 bestellen kann? Alternativ würde auch ein SE gehen, du siehst ja scheinbar andere Liefertermine... 
Nicht falsch verstehen, mich wurmt meine Verschiebung auch, aber etwas übertrieben sind manche Meldungen schon. Ist ja nicht so, dass das zum ersten Mal vorkommt oder dass es bei anderen Herstellern anders laufen würde...  
Lest mal über die ICB Lieferung von vorigem Jahr..


----------



## ilikedirt (28. März 2014)

A


Vince Vega schrieb:


> So KW13 ist fast rum.
> Mein EX9.0 war für KW14 vorgesehen.
> Hab vorgestern eine Mail an Canyon gemacht, bis jetzt keine Reaktion, das habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt muss ich sagen.
> Warte nun seit der Bestellung knappe 25 Wochen auf mein neues Bike, muss sagen die Vorfreude schlägt so langsam in Enttäuschung um.
> Hat überhaupt schon irgendwer hier im Thread etwas von seinem EX9.0 gehört?



Hab nichts davon gehört, aber als ich letztes Jahr ein Grand Canyon vorbestellt habe sah das so aus:  es kam die Email, dass es in den Aufbau geht und nach ein paar Stunden, dass in den Versand geht. Also gibt noch genug Hoffnung, dass es rechtzeitig versendet wird


----------



## ilikedirt (28. März 2014)

A


Vince Vega schrieb:


> So KW13 ist fast rum.
> Mein EX9.0 war für KW14 vorgesehen.
> Hab vorgestern eine Mail an Canyon gemacht, bis jetzt keine Reaktion, das habe ich mir etwas anders vorgestellt muss ich sagen.
> Warte nun seit der Bestellung knappe 25 Wochen auf mein neues Bike, muss sagen die Vorfreude schlägt so langsam in Enttäuschung um.
> Hat überhaupt schon irgendwer hier im Thread etwas von seinem EX9.0 gehört?



Hab nichts davon gehört, aber als ich letztes Jahr ein Grand Canyon vorbestellt habe sah das so aus:  es kam die Email, dass es in den Aufbau geht und nach ein paar Stunden, dass in den Versand geht. Also gibt noch genug Hoffnung, dass es rechtzeitig versendet wird


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL heute erhalten und auch schon eine dreistündige Ausfahrt absolviert. Das Wichtigste zuerst: Rahmengrösse M passt mir mit 180 cm und 87 cm SL perfekt. Morgen werde ich noch etwas mit dem Dämpfersetup herumexperimentieren und dann ein paar Zeilen zu meinen Eindrücken schreiben.


----------



## Badsimson (28. März 2014)

lonarmonkey schrieb:


> Spectral 7.0 in Raw: Im November bestellt mit Liefertermin in KW8, in KW 7 auf KW12 verschoben. Nach Nachfragen in KW12 auf KW13 verschoben und heute die Nachricht von Canyon bekommen das der voraussichtliche Liefertermin die KW15 ist. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Wie wäre es mal die renommierten Bike Magazine zu informieren was für ein toller Versandhändler Canyon ist!!!



Habe gerade auch diese Mail bekommen 
Hab gestern noch angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt, das mein bike im Aufbau ist und ich innerhalb der nächsten Tage eine Mail mit dem Kalender bekomme !
Was sind das für Spinner? Da wird man ja von vorne bis hinten verarscht!!
Die haben Glück, das die mir erst um 18:57 Uhr geschrieben haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (28. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL heute erhalten und auch schon eine dreistündige Ausfahrt absolviert. Das Wichtigste zuerst: Rahmengrösse M passt mir mit 180 cm und 87 cm SL perfekt. Morgen werde ich noch etwas mit dem Dämpfersetup herumexperimentieren und dann ein paar Zeilen zu meinen Eindrücken schreiben.


Dann sollte mir das L bei 189cm und 89 SL auch gut passen...


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Dann sollte mir das L bei 189cm und 89 SL auch gut passen...



Ganz bestimmt. Ich habe heute ein paar "Angststellen", die ich mit dem Epic regelmäßig umfahren habe, mit dem Spectral souverän gemeistert. Das Speci war die richtige Entscheidung..


----------



## thor2211 (28. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL heute erhalten und auch schon eine dreistündige Ausfahrt absolviert. Das Wichtigste zuerst: Rahmengrösse M passt mir mit 180 cm und 87 cm SL perfekt. Morgen werde ich noch etwas mit dem Dämpfersetup herumexperimentieren und dann ein paar Zeilen zu meinen Eindrücken schreiben.


Bist du etwa von Canyon ? 
Wenn nicht, wann hast du denn bestellt bzw. wie war der Liefert,in bei deiner Bestellung angegeben?


----------



## thor2211 (28. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Habe gerade auch diese Mail bekommen
> Hab gestern noch angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt, das mein bike im Aufbau ist und ich innerhalb der nächsten Tage eine Mail mit dem Kalender bekomme !
> Was sind das für Spinner? Da wird man ja von vorne bis hinten verarscht!!
> Die haben Glück, das die mir erst um 18:57 Uhr geschrieben haben !


Wie krass kst das denn?
Da denkt man erst es geht es geht nicht schlimmer und dann so etwas?
Bin echt sprachlos


----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Wie krass kst das denn?
> Da denkt man erst es geht es geht nicht schlimmer und dann so etwas?
> Bin echt sprachlos


Das ist mir heute schon zum zweiten mal so gegangen, ende KW wurde ich angerufen das das bike freitags fertig werden sollte! Gestern also zwei Wochen später habe ich eine Mail bekommen das das Bike fertig sei und an den Showroom übergeben würde.
Aber heute um 18:57 Uhr habe ich eine Mail bekommen das die Fertigstellung des Bike noch zwei Wochen andauern kann!?!
 Liefertermin war KW 10

Plapper


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. März 2014)

Wow, da würde ich wirklich ausrasten! 
Da freut man sich voll das endlich fertig ist und dann sowas? 
Verschieben ist ja ärgerlich genug. Aber wenn einem die fertig Stellung garantiert wird und dann Ups doch nicht.. Übel! 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

Hab gestern noch angerufen und da wurde mir gesagt, das mein bike im Aufbau ist und ich innerhalb der nächsten Tage eine Mail mit dem Kalender bekomme !
Was sind das für Spinner? Da wird man ja von vorne bis hinten verarscht!!
Die haben Glück, das die mir erst um 18:57 Uhr geschrieben haben ![/QUOTE]

Habt ihr Zubehör Pedal oder den Bikestand bestell?


----------



## Plapper (28. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wow, da würde ich wirklich ausrasten!
> Da freut man sich voll das endlich fertig ist und dann sowas?
> Verschieben ist ja ärgerlich genug. Aber wenn einem die fertig Stellung garantiert wird und dann Ups doch nicht.. Übel!
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


Die wissen auch warum die Mail erst um 18:57 Uhr raus geht! Ich bin total angepisst! Hoffe das das Bike es wert ist!


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Bist du etwa von Canyon ?
> Wenn nicht, wann hast du denn bestellt bzw. wie war der Liefert,in bei deiner Bestellung angegeben?



Bestellt am 04.02.14 mit Liefertermin KW 12, wurde auf KW 13 verschoben. Ich bin nicht von Canyon, das 9.0 SL ist aber auch glaube ich nicht das Volumensmodell, vllt ging es deshalb schneller.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit mal locker machen 

Heute in einem Jahr habt ihr schon fast ein Jahr Spaß mit eurem immer noch geilen Bike  könnt ihr dann ja nochmal nachlesen, eure Zweifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (28. März 2014)

Was treiben die da bloß 
Das gibts doch nicht, dass die Linke nicht weiß was die Rechte macht 

Um Euch ein kleines bisschen Hoffnung zu bewahren - meins wurde auch scheibchenweise verschoben und ging auf einmal am Montag raus obwohl mir die Hotline frühestens Freitag sagte. Und laut Papieren wurde es am Donnerstag davor fertig gemacht.

Ich drücke Ruch ganz fest die Daumen, dass Eure Bikes doch fertig sind.

Ob die Geschäftsleitung weiß, das es keine Kommunikation zwischen Produktion, Vertrieb und Hotline gibt ?

Lasst Euch nicht mit diesen Tüchern abspeisen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. März 2014)

Ich mußte Gott sei Dank gar nicht warten. Im Februar samstags bestellt und samstags bekommen. 
Ich bin total begeistert vom Bike. Ich denke auch das wenn eure endlich kommen werden in der den Frust nach einer Stunde wieder weg gefahren habt und dann sagen kinnt: das war es wert!  

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## haga67 (28. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich mußte Gott sei Dank gar nicht warten. Im Februar samstags bestellt und samstags bekommen.
> Ich bin total begeistert vom Bike. Ich denke auch das wenn eure endlich kommen werden in der den Frust nach einer Stunde wieder weg gefahren habt und dann sagen kinnt: das war es wert!
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)



Das ist wahr 
Ich war auch auf Grund der ganzen Fehlinfos mega angepisst.
Und jetzt mega happy, dass ich es hab 

Ich sag Euch, ihr habt nächste Woche die Bikes!
Die Mail kam vom System, und das kann man nur


----------



## Badsimson (28. März 2014)

Hab denen jetzt mal eine nette Mail geschrieben !

Zubehör hab ich bestellt aber davon wird schon ein Teil nachgeliefert da es nicht verfügbar ist! 

Ende nächster Woche ist jetzt mein Termin! Sollte von canyon's Seite es nicht möglich sein, bin ich weg!


----------



## thor2211 (28. März 2014)

laut Canyon AGB: (5) Sollten wir einen Liefertermin nicht einhalten, so hat uns der Kunde eine angemessene Nachfrist zu setzen, die eine Woche nicht unterschreiten darf.
Ich probier das mal mit der Nachfrist


----------



## stanleydobson (29. März 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> laut Canyon AGB: (5) Sollten wir einen Liefertermin nicht einhalten, so hat uns der Kunde eine angemessene Nachfrist zu setzen, die eine Woche nicht unterschreiten darf.
> Ich probier das mal mit der Nachfrist


haha
und weiter? wenns  icht eingehalten werden kann bekommste dein geld zurück und kannst woanders kaufen, aber da kann man auch gleich stonieren


ausserdem kann ja jeder lesen, da steht VORRAUSSICHTLICHER UND UNVERBINDLICHER LIEFERTERMIN , IMO ist das kein fest zugesagter liefertermin dem man eine nachfrist setzen kann
canyon ist nicht verpflichtet in woche x zu liefern, ein kaufvertrag für beide seiten ist bestimmt auch bei canyon erst mit lieferung für beide seiten zustande gekommeni
edit
http://www.canyon.com/shipping_terms.html


----------



## dukester155 (29. März 2014)

Schmeißt die Nerven nicht weg, Leute. Mein Spectral war jeden Tag Wartezeit wert. Ich kann nur meinen Ratschlag wiederholen, zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit irgendeine alte Karre aus dem Keller zu holen, oder ev. etwas Gebrauchtes von ebay etc.

Aber im Normalfall hat jeder irgendeine alte Kiste herumstehen und ein Ersatzrad ist ohnehin nie ein Fehler.


----------



## minor (29. März 2014)

So, ich melde mich hier ab!
Mein Spectral 7.0 (raw, L) ist gestern angeliefert worden. 
Bestätigter Liefertermin laut Auftragsbestätigung war KW14, somit war es am Ende sogar noch eine Woche früher da als erwartet bzw. zugesagt...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2014)

minor schrieb:


> So, ich melde mich hier ab!
> Mein Spectral 7.0 (raw, L) ist gestern angeliefert worden.
> Bestätigter Liefertermin laut Auftragsbestätigung war KW14, somit war es am Ende sogar noch eine Woche früher da als erwartet bzw. zugesagt...



Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plapper (29. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit mal locker machen
> 
> Heute in einem Jahr habt ihr schon fast ein Jahr Spaß mit eurem immer noch geilen Bike  könnt ihr dann ja nochmal nachlesen, eure Zweifel


Ich hab


haga67 schrieb:


> Das ist war
> Ich war auch auf Grund der ganzen Fehlinfos mega angepisst.
> Und jetzt mega happy, dass ich es hab
> 
> ...


Hattest Recht heute morgen habe ich meinen Abholtermin bekommen.


----------



## thor2211 (29. März 2014)

Gratulation auch von meiner Seite.
Mir ist schon klar, dass die Nachfrist nix bringt. Aber irgendwie muss man ja seinen Frust abbauen und die Wartezeit rumkriegen.


----------



## haga67 (29. März 2014)

Plapper schrieb:


> Ich hab
> 
> Hattest Recht heute morgen habe ich meinen Abholtermin bekommen.



Das freut mich


----------



## Slit (29. März 2014)

Also ich hab in KW 2 ein Nerve AL 6.0 mit Abholung im Showroom bestellt, dass ursprünglich für KW 12 angekündigt war. Mit ner gewissen Verzögerung hab ich gerechnet und kann damit leben.
Am Mittwoch kam ne Mail, dass mein Bike gerade zusammengestellt wird.
Am Donnerstag die, dass es zur Abholung bereit sei, mit Link zum Onlinekalender.
Hab mir für Montag meinen verbindlichen(!) Abholtermin eingetragen und mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind.
Am Freitag kam dann eine Mail, dass es aufgrund saisonbedingter Engpässe zu einer erneuten Verschiebung des Liefertermines komme und es in 1 - 2 Wochen fertiggestellt werde. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass das ein Fehler ist, aber die Mail kam bei mir 5min vor Schließen der Servicehotline an (ist ja leider nur Mo - Fr besetzt) und jetzt sitz ich hier wieder in Ungewissheit und denk mir, das Bike wird sich ja nicht in Luft aufgelöst haben! Wenn ich jetzt nochmal 1-2 Wochen warten muss, dreh ich durch! 
Kam bei irgendjemand NACH vereinbartem Abholtermin schonmal eine Verschiebung vor? :-/


----------



## LukasL (29. März 2014)

Slit schrieb:


> Also ich hab in KW 2 ein Nerve AL 6.0 mit Abholung im Showroom bestellt, dass ursprünglich für KW 12 angekündigt war. Mit ner gewissen Verzögerung hab ich gerechnet und kann damit leben.
> Am Mittwoch kam ne Mail, dass mein Bike gerade zusammengestellt wird.
> Am Donnerstag die, dass es zur Abholung bereit sei, mit Link zum Onlinekalender.
> Hab mir für Montag meinen verbindlichen(!) Abholtermin eingetragen und mich gefreut, wie ein kleines Kind.
> ...




Klingt für mich eher nach Systemfehler! Denke du kannst es am Montag abholen.
Ich hatte einen Abholtermin und mein Spectral war dann komischerweise als Versandrad gelistet! Musste aber nur 20 minuten warten bis sie es aufgebaut hatten!


----------



## Slit (30. März 2014)

Es war wohl tatsächlich ein Fehler. Habe gerade eine Mail vom Service bekommen, dass der Termin steht.  
Dann verabschiede ich mich auch mal und wünsche allen gute Nerfen und baldige Lieferung! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (31. März 2014)

So Leute! ich werde euch dann auch mal verlassen, hab heute mittag die mail erhalten das mein bike versandtfertig gemacht wird, 
und ja, das Glück ist mit mir!!  gerade eben noch die Versandbestätigung mit der Sendungsnummer erhalten !!! 
Also ich denke das ich die erste Probefahrt noch in dieser Woche starten kann !!
Und für alle die noch über Canyon's Lieferzeiten meckern
es geht auch anders !!

Canyon Strive AL 8 Race bestellt am 9. Dez. 
Liefertermin KW 14

und was ist heute ????
richtig!! die KW 14 hat angefangen !!!!


allen wartenden noch eine angenehme und hoffentlich verkürzte Wartezeit 
(es wird schon klappen, und ihr wisst doch, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!! )


----------



## marg (31. März 2014)




----------



## lori (31. März 2014)

Ich bin auch ab ... Mir reichts, ich habe storniert... Es müsste demnach eine Verbesserung  für ein Spectral 8 gr M in rot geben


----------



## ollinist (31. März 2014)

marg schrieb:


> So Leute! ich werde euch dann auch mal verlassen, hab heute mittag die mail erhalten das mein bike versandtfertig gemacht wird,
> und ja, das Glück ist mit mir!!  gerade eben noch die Versandbestätigung mit der Sendungsnummer erhalten !!!
> Also ich denke das ich die erste Probefahrt noch in dieser Woche starten kann !!
> Und für alle die noch über Canyon's Lieferzeiten meckern
> ...


Gleiches Bike gleiches Bestelldatum, ich warte aber noch auf meine Mail. Hoffe sie Kommt auch bald


----------



## Mudwild (31. März 2014)

Gleiches Bike. Bestellt am 12.12.. Ich warte immer noch.


----------



## ollinist (31. März 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Gleiches Bike. Bestellt am 12.12.. Ich warte immer noch.



ich denke, dass die Bestellungen halt nach Eingang abgearbeitet werden. Marg hat wohl am 9. Dezember tagsüber bestellt. Ich spät Nachts und du 3 Tage später. Würde mich wundern wenn die alle gleichzeitig raushauen würden bei Canyon  Wir müssen uns halt noch ein bisschen in Geduld üben.


----------



## Mudwild (31. März 2014)

Habe heute angerufen. die Bikes sind wohl größtenteils fertig und müssen noch durch die Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## ollinist (31. März 2014)

Das sind ja dann super Nachrichten


----------



## Hillside (31. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Schmeißt die Nerven nicht weg, Leute. Mein Spectral war jeden Tag Wartezeit wert. Ich kann nur meinen Ratschlag wiederholen, zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit irgendeine alte Karre aus dem Keller zu holen, oder ev. etwas Gebrauchtes von ebay etc.



Extra ein Ersatzrad anschaffen, um den Preisvorteil eines Versenderbikes zu realisieren? 

Im Ernst?


----------



## dukester155 (31. März 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Extra ein Ersatzrad anschaffen, um den Preisvorteil eines Versenderbikes zu realisieren?
> 
> Im Ernst?



Stell dir vor, ich habe 3 "Ersatzräder" und kaufe trotzdem bei Canyon. Übersteigt das jetzt deine Vorstellungskraft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (31. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, ich habe 3 "Ersatzräder" und kaufe trotzdem bei Canyon. Übersteigt das jetzt deine Vorstellungskraft?



Nein, wieso? Ich habe auch ein paar Räder und es muss ja nicht jeder Canyon-Kunde ein armer Schlucker sein.

Aber viele Kunden suchen die bessere Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Und mit Deinem Ratschlag, sich im Zweifelsfall wegen der Wartezeit ein Ersatzrad anzuschaffen, ist genau der Vorteil weg.

Es ist immer schade, wenn Liefertermine nicht eingehalten werden. Das kann aber vorkommen und ärgert den einen mehr als den anderen. Traurig finde ich aber, wenn die Kunden sich das auf so eine devote Art schönreden.

Ich würde aber beim Kauf eines Versenderbikes auch nicht nach einer ähnlichen Geo suchen und dann ein ähnliches Rad beim Händler "Probefahren", nur um die Rahmengröße meines Versenderbikes zu erahnen. Und ich würde auch nicht zum Versender "pilgern" -- allein dieses Wort lässt mich erschaudern (Ist der Fanboy am Ende ein gläubiger Pilgerer?). Und ich würde, wenn ich (jemals wieder) beim Versender kaufe, auch nicht Händler oder Foren dazu nutzen, technische Fragen und Qualitätsprobleme zu lösen, sondern den Versender in die Pflicht nehmen. Und ihm auch mitteilen, dass gewisse Wartezeiten in Call-Center und bei Emails für mich akzeptabel sind, andere aber nicht.


----------



## marg (31. März 2014)

Das kommt nicht nur bei Canyon vor, was meint ihr wohl lange man auf ein YT wartet....


----------



## ilikedirt (1. April 2014)

Unterscheidet man hier zwischen:
- tatsächlichen Lieferzeiten
- Systemfehler oder falschen Telefonauskünften
- "ich habe ein Bike mit Liefertermin KW14 bestellt, jetzt ist KW13 und ich habe noch keine Nachricht" 

sieht es garnicht mal so beschissen aus, oder täusche ich mich da? 

Also mal abgesehen von dem Spectral (was ich selbst auch bestellt habe). Aber, dass es bei ner neuen Serie zu Verspätungen kommt, damit war ja eigentlich zu rechnen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (1. April 2014)

Grad Bescheid bekommen das mein 9.0EX in der QS hängt und diese Woche noch versendet wird! Wünsche allen anderen wartenden viel Glück!


----------



## ollinist (1. April 2014)

Liebe/er ollinist

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.


KW 14. Ick freu mir


----------



## Vince Vega (1. April 2014)

@adsiebenaz
Du machst mir Hoffnung.
Bist der Erste der was zum 9.0 EX schreibt.
Ich hoffe ich krieg auch bald ne Mail, sitz hier wie auf Kohlen.....


----------



## adsiebenaz (1. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> @adsiebenaz
> Du machst mir Hoffnung.
> Bist der Erste der was zum 9.0 EX schreibt.
> Ich hoffe ich krieg auch bald ne Mail, sitz hier wie auf Kohlen.....



Wann hast es denn bestellt? Ich dürft einer der ersten sein... Hab's einen Tag nach der Vorstellung auf der Canyon HP bestellt...


----------



## Vince Vega (1. April 2014)

Am 16.10.2013


----------



## adsiebenaz (1. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Am 16.10.2013



same here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (1. April 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Liebe/er ollinist
> 
> die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
> unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.
> ...



Wie lange dauert das dann noch bis man den Kalender per Mail bekommt?
Hab auch endlich bescheid  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mudwild (1. April 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Liebe/er ollinist
> 
> die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
> unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.
> ...



Glückwunsch!!

Ich warte noch. Wann hast Du bestellt?


----------



## ollinist (1. April 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!
> 
> Ich warte noch. Wann hast Du bestellt?



Danke 

Am 9. Dezember


----------



## ollinist (1. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das dann noch bis man den Kalender per Mail bekommt?
> Hab auch endlich bescheid
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk




Gute Frage, ich warte noch auf die Kalender Mail


----------



## Micha382 (1. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Grad Bescheid bekommen das mein 9.0EX in der QS hängt und diese Woche noch versendet wird! Wünsche allen anderen wartenden viel Glück!





Vince Vega schrieb:


> @adsiebenaz
> Du machst mir Hoffnung.
> Bist der Erste der was zum 9.0 EX schreibt.
> Ich hoffe ich krieg auch bald ne Mail, sitz hier wie auf Kohlen.....


Für wann waren denn die ersten EX-Modelle angekündigt?

Könnte auch am heutigen Datum liegen dass nur sein EX in der QS hängt ;-)


----------



## mtbberlin (1. April 2014)

Moin, ich setze mich auch mal hier ins Wartezimmer: was mich bei der Sache am meisten irritiert ist, dass ich mit jedem Anruf eine andere aussage bekomme: erst sagt man mir die Lieferzeit kw 13 zu, dann heißt es ende kw13 anfang kw14, dann ist das Bike in der qs, dann fehlt der bikestand, dann ein teil, dann muss ich nun noch 3 Wochen warten, dann sollte es doch bis Freitag, also kw14 klappen. Heute ist Dienstag und ich habe noch keine Versandbestätigung. ESA von Canyon unfair ist: warum schreiben die überhaupt Lieferzeiten auf die Seite wenn es o regelmäßig Probleme gibt? Und: in meinem fall hätte ich nicht bestellt wenn es nicht in kw13 lieferbar wäre, da nun ab Montag ein bikeurlaub ins Wasser fällt.

Die wollen doch auch was verdienen, ich meine ich zahle den ne menge Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (1. April 2014)

mtbberlin schrieb:


> ESA von Canyon unfair ist: warum schreiben die überhaupt Lieferzeiten auf die Seite wenn es o regelmäßig Probleme gibt? Und: in meinem fall hätte ich nicht bestellt wenn es nicht in kw13 lieferbar wäre, da nun ab Montag ein bikeurlaub ins Wasser fällt.


Also, ich habe hier ja kein persönliches Interesse Canyon zu verteidigen.
Und es mag ja sicherlich ärgerlich sein, dass ein Bikeurlaub mit dem neuen Fahrrad aufgrund einer nicht planmäßigen Lieferung flach fällt.

Diesen in erster Linie aber so zu planen, dass man auf kein bereits vorhandenes Rad zurückgreifen kann grenzt für mich schon an übertrieben Optimismus.
Es ist nun mal der Start der neuen Saison und auch wenn da etwas "Sofort Lieferbar" ist, kann das aufgrund personeller Kapazitätsauslastung nun mal etwas länger dauern.

Man sollte sich eben auch mal durch die (wirklich transparente und auch für Laien verständliche) Canyon AGB bei Vertragsschluss hangeln in der man in §3 Abs. 5 folgenden Vertragsbedingung findet (§4 insb. Abs. 3 ist auch interessant):

"_Wir schulden nur die rechtzeitige, ordnungsgemäße Ablieferung der Ware an das Transportunternehmen und sind für vom Transportunternehmen verursachte Verzögerungen nicht verantwortlich. *Eine im Webshop genannte Versanddauer ist daher unverbindlich.*_"


*Edit:* Und Übrigens, wer wirklich mal wissen will was eine lange Lieferzeit bedeutet, der kann ja um diese Jahreszeit mal beim Specialized Händler seines Vertrauens nach der Lieferzeit eines  S-Works oder Expert Epic / Stumpjumper FSR nachfragen.. 

In diesem Sinne, hoffentlich war das nur ein schlechter Aprilscherz!


----------



## mtbberlin (1. April 2014)

Ich lese aber auch:
 Wir werden die Ware bis spätestens zu dem bei der Bestellung auf der jeweiligen Angebotsseite ersichtlichen Versandtermin (Tag der Übergabe der Ware durch uns an das Versandunternehmen) an den Kunden absenden, wobei dieser nur annähernd gilt und daher um bis zu zwei Werktage überschritten werden darf.

Ich habe ja extra vorher angerufen ob das klappt, das wurde bestätigt. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Canyon da so unflexibel ist. Da steht seit meiner Bestellung ein Rad in l ab Lager unter expressbikes, ich habe das gleiche in m bestellt, warum also das teil nicht abmontieren?

Ich habe aus versehen eine Mail von denen bekommen die an einen anderen Kunden adressiert ist. mit der gleichen ausrede. Canyon könnte aber mal Klartext reden: Herr xy es tut uns leid aber teil xy fehlt. Dann könnte ich entweder a. Stornieren oder b. Ein Bike nehmen welches ab Lager verfügbar ist. So haben die mir schon 2x versprochen dass es rechtzeitig kommt und darauf verlasse ich mich nun mal.


----------



## Hips (1. April 2014)

mtbberlin schrieb:


> Ich lese aber auch: [..]bis spätestens zu dem bei der Bestellung auf der jeweiligen Angebotsseite ersichtlichen Versandtermin[..]


Na dann aber bitte in Verbindung mit den Absätzen 2,3 und 4! 


Ich kann da die Verärgerung durchaus verstehen, glaub mir.

Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich oftmals, was man sich erhofft, wenn man bei Canyon anruft und fragt wie der Status der Bestellung ist oder ob ein bestimmter Liefertermin eingehalten werden kann.

Die armen Mitarbeiter am anderen Ende der Leitung können ja auch nur auslesen, was ihnen das SAP ERP anzeigt - und dies wird wohl in den meisten Fällen den Terminen auf der Webseite / Auftragsbestätigung entsprechen. Was sollen die also antworten? Entweder das was auf dem Bildschirm steht oder "Warten sie einfach bis der Bote vor Ihrer Türe steht.".

Was meint ihr wie viele Aufträge da parallel bearbeitet werden, wenn in einem Geschäftsjahr mit Fahrrädern fast 70 Millionen Euro umgesetzt werden?
Da kann eben das Prinzip "Kunde ist König" nur bis zu einer bestimmten Schwelle gewährleistet sein.

Tut mir leid, aber ihr hättet:
a) entweder Händler abklappern sollen und etwas Passendes suchen, was ihr direkt mitnehmen könnt
b) oder den Urlaub nach Erhalt der Ware in Angriff nehmen sollen.

Falls ihr euch für das Canyon entscheidet hoffe ich, dass sich das Warten wenigstens auszahlen wird.


----------



## mtbberlin (2. April 2014)

Ich habe selber das al 9.9 von daher weiß ich die marke zu schätzen. Ich verstehe halt nur deren intransparente Politik nicht UND den käse den die am Telefon erzählen. Am Freitag erzählte mir die Telefonistin nach Rücksprache mit ihrer Vorgesetzten geht das Bike bis Freitag raus. Und das ist eben schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## ollinist (2. April 2014)

Hab meinen abholtermin nun buchen können . Diese Woche war leider schon ausgebucht,also werde ich Montag Morgen in Koblenz aufschlagen .Gut das ich eine Woche Resturlaubvom letztem Jahr übrig  habe


----------



## Badsimson (2. April 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Hab meinen abholtermin nun buchen können . Diese Woche war leider schon ausgebucht,also werde ich Montag Morgen in Koblenz aufschlagen .Gut das ich eine Woche Resturlaubvom letztem Jahr übrig  habe


 ich kann Montag auch mein Spectral holen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. April 2014)

Auf der Homepage hat sich der Versandtermin für meins nach hinten verschoben. Hoffe das wirkt sich dann nicht auch auf meine Bestellung aus...


----------



## mtintel (2. April 2014)

Beim Spectral AL 7.0 (L) hat sich der Termin auch von KW 12 auf 16 und jetzt 22 geändert


----------



## Mudwild (2. April 2014)

Im Outlet gibt es gerade ein Spectral AL 8.0 Grösse L in rot für 2.499,00


----------



## Dickie76 (2. April 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage hat sich der Versandtermin für meins nach hinten verschoben. Hoffe das wirkt sich dann nicht auch auf meine Bestellung aus...


 
Die Versandtermine auf der Homepage gelten nur für Bestellungen, die zu diesem Termin, also bspw. heute, aufgegeben werden...hieß es immer...Zitat: "* Hierbei handelt es sich um voraussichtliche und unverbindliche Versandtermine bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (2. April 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Im Outlet gibt es gerade ein Spectral AL 8.0 Grösse L in rot für 2.499,00


 
Allerdings mit optischen Mängeln.


----------



## Mudwild (2. April 2014)

Genau


----------



## ne0vo (2. April 2014)

So, ich habe mich zwar nie offiziell im Wartezimmer angemeldet, trotzdem war ich gefühlt immer mit dabei. Nun darf ich mich aber verabschieden. Habe Anfang Februar ein Nerve 8.0 bestellt (Lieferdatum ursprünglich KW14), das Lieferdatum wurde aber schnell nach hinten korrigiert, sodass ich am 24.03. meine Bestellung auf ein Spectral 6.0 geändert habe (zu dem Zeitpunkt lieferbar ab Lager). Eigentlich war's immer mein heimlicher Favorit, wenn auch nicht die 6.0-Variante. Ein paar Teile sollten aber eh getauscht werden (die neu Gabel liegt schon Zuhause), daher alles gut! 
Nun wird der Hobel gerade versandfertig gemacht. 

Wünsche allen, dass ihr aktueller Liefertermin hinhaut und sie auch bald die "Eine"-Mail ("die letzte Etappe startet") in ihrem Postfach haben!


----------



## XR-Kalle (2. April 2014)

Ich bin auch so gut wie raus... mein 9.0er Nerve wurde heute an DHL übergeben.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (2. April 2014)

Bin schon raus, weil seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines 9.0 nerve! 
War gerade zwei Stunden auf dem Trail, da geht was


----------



## bastii88 (2. April 2014)

wann hattet ihr beide bestellt und in welcher größe ?


----------



## allginho (2. April 2014)

Ich bin mal raus hier, aus Canyon wird nun Specialized...ich will dieses Jahr noch biken! Ich drück euch die Daumen damit es bei euch besser klappt!


Tüddelü..


----------



## Plapper (2. April 2014)

Ich verabscheue mich,

war heute in Koblenz mein neues Nerve AL 7.0 abholen, und kann nur sagen das es jede Minute warten wert war.

Plapper


----------



## Plapper (2. April 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Ich bin mal raus hier, aus Canyon wird nun Specialized...ich will dieses Jahr noch biken! Ich drück euch die Daumen damit es bei euch besser klappt!
> 
> 
> Tüddelü..


Bin mal auf die Lieferzeit bei Specialized gespannt, halt uns da mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allginho (2. April 2014)

Plapper schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Lieferzeit bei Specialized gespannt, halt uns da mal auf dem Laufenden.


Also ich hab gestern beim Händler angefragt und heute die Meldung bekommen dass das Bike die nächsten Tage angeliefert wird - bis jetzt hat das immer ganz gut gepasst 
...ich geb euch Bescheid!


Tüddelü..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. April 2014)

Gerade Canyon gefragt ob mein Bike nun auch in KW15 versendet wird wie auf der Hompage angezeigt.
Nö, laut Mitarbeiterin bekannter Fehler der Homepage... Schöner Mist.


----------



## Vince Vega (3. April 2014)

@ S.Tschuschke
Welches Modell?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. April 2014)

DHX Flashzone in L.


----------



## bastii88 (3. April 2014)

so das warten hat ein ende, mein canyon nerve wurde heute an dhl übergeben.
weiß meinand wielange dhl so brauch in der regel ?


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (3. April 2014)

Bei mir kam Freitag Abend die Mail und Mittwoch halb zehn am morgen stand der gelbe Engel vor meiner Tür :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastii88 (3. April 2014)

oh doch so lange


----------



## marc9999 (3. April 2014)

Bei mir hat es letztes Jahr genau einen Tag gedauert.Dienstag versandt Mittwoch erhalten. Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## bastii88 (3. April 2014)

ok du machst mir hoffnung^^


----------



## Mudwild (3. April 2014)

Habe heute mein Strive erhalten. Gestern wurde es verschickt. Kann also ganz schnell gehen.


----------



## Vince Vega (4. April 2014)

So Leute. Grad eben die Mail bekommen dass mein Rad in der Zusammenstellung ist und dann an den Showroom übergeben wird. Hoffentlich ist nächst Woche noch ein Termin frei......


----------



## Dickie76 (4. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> So Leute. Grad eben die Mail bekommen dass mein Rad in der Zusammenstellung ist und dann an den Showroom übergeben wird. Hoffentlich ist nächst Woche noch ein Termin frei......


 
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ein EX in rot, oder? Das wäre dann die erste Rote Zora die seit der Verschiebung rausgeht oder?


----------



## Vince Vega (4. April 2014)

@Dickie76 
Nein es sind schon ein paar unterwegs im Versand.


----------



## Dickie76 (4. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Nein es sind schon ein paar unterwegs im Versand.


 
Das heißt, ab jetzt wird abgearbeitet...


----------



## Vince Vega (4. April 2014)

Sieht wohl ganz so aus.

Hab heute morgen einen Post im FB auf der offiziellen Canyonseite gemacht und von da an ging's ratzfatz. 

Knapp 10 Minuten später ne Mail aus dem Servicecenter in schlechtem Deutsch und ne Stunde später die offizielle Mail von Canyon.

Die Macht von Facebook


----------



## LasseChristian (4. April 2014)

Unbewegtes Bewegbild:
http://instagram.com/p/iGj4GihfCR/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (4. April 2014)

Or menno. Reverbremote am Bremshebel fixiert...der gehört doch die andere Seite unter den Lenker....d.h. umbauen ist angesagt.


----------



## Ric182 (4. April 2014)

Ich will mein spectral jetzt sofort  wie mich die Wartezeit nervt. Im Oktober bestellt, kw 12 war geplant hat sich aber auf 18 verschoben :/ naja kann Canyon ja auch nix für. Die Lieferzeit lt. Internet war gestern noch kw 22 und heute kw 18. vielleicht wird's ja dann doch früher? Ich bin so nass  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollinist (6. April 2014)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal hier ab, fahre morgen früh nach Koblenz mein Strive Al 8.0 Race abholen .


----------



## WorldWideWait (6. April 2014)

Spectral 7.9 blacksea Grösse M, bestellt KW6, geplante Lieferwoche KW14, jetzt verschoben auf KW17


----------



## Vince Vega (7. April 2014)

Ich bin dann mal raus hier.
Am Mittwoch kann ich mein Rad abholen, endlich.


----------



## Badsimson (7. April 2014)

Ich sag dann auch mal tschüss !
Fah heute Mittag nach Koblenz mein Spectral AL 7.0 holen


----------



## Ric182 (7. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ich sag dann auch mal tschüss !
> Fah heute Mittag nach Koblenz mein Spectral AL 7.0 holen


Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Badsimson (7. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Größe hast du bestellt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Raw, größe L


----------



## stocker4x4 (7. April 2014)

Spektral Al 8.0 in red. und gr. M ist für KW 23 frei geworden! Hab nach Probefahrt am Freitag neuen Auftrag für Gr. L eingestellt!

stocker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor2211 (7. April 2014)

Nächste Woche ist mein Liefertermin. Bis jetzt nix gehört. Ist das 
gut oder schlecht? 
Warte täglich auf die Verschiebungs Nachricht.


----------



## Bike_RR (7. April 2014)

Wie lange dauert es ca. bis man nach der Online-Bestellungsmail weiter Infos von Canyon bekommt?


----------



## Terenze (7. April 2014)

Bei mir hats so 3-5 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## Plapper (7. April 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist mein Liefertermin. Bis jetzt nix gehört. Ist das
> gut oder schlecht?
> Warte täglich auf die Verschiebungs Nachricht.


Hi Thor2211
mein Liefertermin war KW 10, und erst in KW 10 hatte ich einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen das das Bike Freitags gebaut würde und ich es KW 11 abholen kann. Freitags KW 10 kam dann die Mail das es sich um eine Woche verzögert. Die Gleiche Mail kam dann auch in KW 11, KW 12 Kam nichts und in KW 13 (Donnerstag)dann die Bestätigung das es fertig ist. Freitags kam dann wiederum eine Mail das es sich nochmals um 2 Wochen verzögern würde! aber Samstags hatte ich dann meinen Abholtermin bekommen.
Ich war ein wenig angepisst, aber das Warten war es wert!
Aber es kann ja auch sein das der Lieferengpass behoben ist.


----------



## der_M. (7. April 2014)

Hab gestern mal Lieferzeiten im Netz bei aktueller Bestellung gecheckt. Spectral AL 9.0 EX in M auf KW 24 geschoben...

SCHOCK!!!

Aber der MA an der Servicehotline hat mir KW 21 wie bisher bestätigt. PUHH...

Hoffentlich bleibts auch dabei. Ich kanns mittlerweile nicht mehr erwarten...

Aber wem erzähle ich das hier.


----------



## thor2211 (7. April 2014)

mich kann nichts mehr schocken.
Wer glaubt denn der Serviceholine noch irgendwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_M. (7. April 2014)

Wer glaubt denn der Serviceholine noch irgendwas?[/QUOTE]
Bei mir hat bisher immer alles gepasst.


----------



## Dickie76 (8. April 2014)

Habe eben gerade gesehen, dass die Verfügbarkeit des Spectral AL 7.0 in Chrome-red und RH L nun auf KW19 gesprungen ist. Das lässt auf baldige Auslieferung hoffen...hoffentlich...


----------



## fusi85 (8. April 2014)

bis wann ist mit dem Spectral AL Team zu rechnen?


----------



## Timo S. (8. April 2014)

2015


----------



## thor2211 (8. April 2014)

was ist denn das Spectral AL Team für ein Modell?
Ist nicht auf der Website.


----------



## haga67 (8. April 2014)

Das ist das Arbeitsgerät des Canyon Factory Enduro Teams.
Wäre der Knaller wenn man das auflegen würde 

Ob das jemals zu kaufen ist wissen höchstens die Canyon Produktmanager.
Michael Stab z.B.könnte das beantworten.
Aber der lässt sich hier leider selten blicken


----------



## Ric182 (8. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Das ist das Arbeitsgerät des Canyon Factory Enduro Teams.
> Wäre der Knaller.
> 
> Ob das jemals zu kaufen ist wissen höchstens die Canyon Produktmanager.
> ...


Ich denke dass es ab Oktober oder Anfang nächsten Jahres zum Verkauf steht wenn das strive raus fliegt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (9. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es ab Oktober oder Anfang nächsten Jahres zum Verkauf steht wenn das strive raus fliegt


 
Dann aber auch mit Carbonrahmen


----------



## Timo S. (9. April 2014)

Hoffentlich, dann muss ich keinen habenwill Reflex unterdrücken


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. April 2014)

Ahoi und Hmmmm... so ein Käse!

Jetzt muss ich wohl auch hier Platz nehmen!? ;/ 
Habe ein Canyon SLX 9.9 in Farbe Team, Rahmengröße M. bestellt! 
Bestelldatum KW 14 am 04.04. Vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum nicht vor KW 35. Grummel... 
Bis dahin, is der Sommer quasi knapp rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (12. April 2014)

so, ich bin raus hier. Habe heute die erste kleine Runde mit dem Nerve al 9.0 gedreht und muß sagen: das Warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## carasc (12. April 2014)

Hatte bisher nur mitgelesen. Und bin gleichwieder raus. Rolle seit neuestem auf nnen spectral6.9 in größe s durch den Wald. Und find das gut.


----------



## Dickie76 (14. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand ein rotes Spectral bekommen, das kein 9.0 EX ist? oder beginnt Canyon sich von oben nach unten durchzuarbeiten? Also erst alle 9.0er dann die 8.0er...?


----------



## Luckboxx (14. April 2014)

Nein, gab schon rote 8.0er vor dem 9.0 EX


----------



## Dickie76 (14. April 2014)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Nein, gab schon rote 8.0er vor dem 9.0 EX


 
Das muss dann aber durchgerutscht sein im März oder?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. April 2014)

Ich habe gerade eine Mail.von Canyon erhalten: Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt. 
Bestellt habe ich das Spectral 9.0 EX in Größe M im Januar. Angegeben war der Liefertermin mit KW 21...
Da scheint sich was getan zu haben.


----------



## der_M. (14. April 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Mail.von Canyon erhalten: Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt.
> Bestellt habe ich das Spectral 9.0 EX in Größe M im Januar. Angegeben war der Liefertermin mit KW 21...
> Da scheint sich was getan zu haben.


 
Oha dann steigt meine Hoffnung wieder. Habe Anfang Februar bestellt und auch KW21 als Liefertermin.

Stoneagebiker welche Pedale wirst du verbauen? Bin mir da noch net sicher. Hast du vlt. ne Empfehlung...


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. April 2014)

Oh, hab gerade gesehen, dass es nicht mein Spectral sondern das Trikot + Brille ist...
Das habe ich als Entschädigung für den Lieferverzug bekommen.

@ der M.
Ich werde die DMR Vault verbauen. In rot natürlich. Die habe ich jetzt an meinem Hardtail dran und der Grip ist echt top, mit Freerider vxi(in rot natürlich ). Sixpack Menace wären auch noch in Frage gekommen, hab mich dann aber für die Vault entschieden, wegen dem Mehr an Grip. Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass der Grip von den Menace auch ausreichend gewesen wäre. Viel Grip ist schon gut, aber irgendwann ist auch schluss. Könnt mir vorstellen, dass der Grip bei Vault+Stealth Sohle  für manchen zu viel des Guten wäre, aber man kann immer noch die Pins umdrehen, wenns zu viel wäre. Die Fläche bei den Vault ist sehr groß, man hat eig. immer grip, auch wenn man mal schlecht bzw. nur halb draufsteht. Die Verarbeitung ist soweit auch top, Inbussschlüssel und Ersatzpins waren auch dabei.
Sehen auch sehr edel aus, passend zum Spectral 9.0 EX eben.


----------



## Dickie76 (14. April 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Oh, hab gerade gesehen, dass es nicht mein Spectral sondern das Trikot + Brille ist...


 
Welche Brille bekommst du? bei mir war die M-Frame versprochen und bekommen habe ich dann eine Fuel Cell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. April 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Welche Brille bekommst du? bei mir war die M-Frame versprochen und bekommen habe ich dann eine Fuel Cell....


Mir wurde auch eine M-Frame versprochen, aber auf der Canyon Homepage gibt es nur noch die Fuel Cell, dann bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch die.
Bis vor zwei tagen wäre mir die Brille auch egal gewesen...aber seit es mir einen Ast, aufm trail, ins Auge gehauen hat, sodass meine Kontaktlinse kaputt bzw. nicht mehr im Auge war, werde ich wohl eine Brille aufsetzen, da kommt die gerade recht .


----------



## Dickie76 (14. April 2014)

Solltest du "nur" die Fuel Cell kriegen, dann anrufen/mailen und beschweren, dann gibts noch mal nen kleinen Gutschein ;-)


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. April 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Solltest du "nur" die Fuel Cell kriegen, dann anrufen/mailen und beschweren, dann gibts noch mal nen kleinen Gutschein ;-)


Danke für die Info.
Werd ich machen.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (15. April 2014)

Heute sind Brille und Trikot angekommen. Ich habe die M-Frame bekommen .


----------



## Dickie76 (15. April 2014)

Hast du das Bike schon bezahlt? Ansonsten wäre es ja komisch, wenn die das schon rausschicken...


----------



## Stoneagebiker (15. April 2014)

Ich hab das Bike schon bezahlt. 
Warum komisch, haben sie es bei dir mit dem Bike verechickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidabaya (15. April 2014)

Hallo, kann mir einer der evtl. schon ein Spectral 27.5 7.0 hat sagen welche Bremsscheibengrösse hinten und vorne verbaut sind?


----------



## corsa222 (15. April 2014)

Wenn du im Shop auf das kleine Plus rechts neben dem jeweiligen Ausstattungspunkt klickst werden weitere Details eingblendet wie z.B. auch die Bremsscheibengröße.


----------



## WorldWideWait (15. April 2014)

Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt (Spectral 7.9 in Grösse M, Farbe blacksea)
Nur 2 Wochen zu spät. Mir wollen Sie nur die Kartonschachtel (Bikeguard) schenken.


----------



## WorldWideWait (15. April 2014)

@ Stoneagebiker: Wie viel Verzögerung gab es bei dir, dass du Brille und Trikot bekommen hast?


----------



## Ric182 (15. April 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Hast du das Bike schon bezahlt? Ansonsten wäre es ja komisch, wenn die das schon rausschicken...


Also ich hab mein bike noch nicht bezahlt, werde das Rad im showroom abholen und Bar bezahlen. Heute kam mein Trikot und die Hose. Das bike soll in kw 18 abhol bereit sein 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (16. April 2014)

WorldWideWait schrieb:


> @ Stoneagebiker: Wie viel Verzögerung gab es bei dir, dass du Brille und Trikot bekommen hast?


Von KW 14 auf KW 21.
Ich habe übrigens nicht das normale kurzärmlige Trikot, sondern das Factory Enduro Team Jersey bekommen.


----------



## tombo1704 (16. April 2014)

Hi zusammen, 
jetzt wird's langsam ernst. Mein Spectral wird versandfertig gemacht. Love it !!!


----------



## Ric182 (16. April 2014)

tombo1704 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> jetzt wird's langsam ernst. Mein Spectral wird versandfertig gemacht. Love it !!!


Welches hast du bestellt? Rahmengröße? Farbe? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombo1704 (16. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Welches hast du bestellt? Rahmengröße? Farbe?



AL 9.9 SL in Black Sea und Größe L


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. April 2014)

Wenn in meiner Bestellung Woche 19 steht und im Netz jetzt 17, bekomm ich mein Bike dann eher?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppile77 (16. April 2014)

So, jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Wartenden. Nerve AL 9.0 SL bestellt am 02.03.2014 mit KW 15, jetzt auf KW 18 vertröstet... Nerv!!!


----------



## tombo1704 (16. April 2014)

nach mittlerweile 6 monaten sollte mein spectral auf dem weg sein. hoffentlich passt alles (keine transportschäden, etc). freu mich schon auf den aufbau und die erste ausfahrt.


----------



## benpol (16. April 2014)

seppile77 schrieb:


> So, jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Wartenden. Nerve AL 9.0 SL bestellt am 02.03.2014 mit KW 15, jetzt auf KW 18 vertröstet... Nerv!!!



Oweee.... Deine Farbe und grösse ?
I warte eine grey/rot M für diese woche (KW 16) bestellt am 20/03/2014.


----------



## seppile77 (16. April 2014)

benpol schrieb:


> Oweee.... Deine Farbe und grösse ?
> I warte eine grey/rot M für diese woche (KW 16) bestellt am 20/03/2014.


Auch grey/rot aber S


----------



## Maiki_35 (16. April 2014)

Ich hatte echt glück. Habe mich kurzfristig zu einem Nerve AL entschlossen Größe ermittelt und wollte es in der grau/roten Version. Habe nur das 6.0, aber rein vom Budget das was drinn war und was ich ausgeben konnte.

Meine Größe XS, bei 164 cm Körpergröße war auch ab Lager lieferbar. Seit gestern hier und es ist absolut Klasse.

Morgen gehts zum ersten mal in den Wald.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## thor2211 (16. April 2014)

kurzer Statusbericht:
mein Nerve AL 9.0 SL meteor grey-red Gr. m hat diese Woche Liefertermin. Bis jetzt keine mail o.ä. Ist ja interessant, wie Canyon das noch hinbekommen will. Freitag ist Feiertag. Also Kommunikation bei Canyon wie immer super.
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Verschiebungsmails automatisch vom System erstellt werden. Aber scheinbar halten sie  nicht mal mehr das für nötig.


----------



## haga67 (17. April 2014)

Doch, doch - die kommt noch


----------



## seppile77 (17. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Doch, doch - die kommt noch


Die Frage ist: wann? Hast du schon eine erhalten?


----------



## findel (17. April 2014)

Ich habe bis heute noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung für ein vor ZWEI Wochen bestelltes, auf Lager verfügbares CF SL 7.9 SE, bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenlen (17. April 2014)

Maiki_35 schrieb:


> Meine Größe XS, bei 164 cm Körpergröße war auch ab Lager lieferbar. Seit gestern hier und es ist absolut Klasse.



Selbe Größe, aber Spectral statt Nerve AL. Hatte auch erst XS bestellt und dachte, dass das für die Größe passen sollte. Im Sitzen war's ok, aber in Grundposition nicht so lustig... Probefahrt hat sich gelohnt  

Schade um den schönen Liefertermin


----------



## haga67 (17. April 2014)

seppile77 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: wann? Hast du schon eine erhalten?



Bei mir kam die "Verschiebungsmail" auf den letzten Drücker - also am Freitag Nachmittag.
Und der Termin der dort drin stand, stimmte nicht. 
Ich würde Dir raten anzurufen und nach zu fragen. Verlässlich ist leider nur die Mail, dass Dein Rad in der Endmontage ist.


----------



## Maiki_35 (18. April 2014)

lenlen schrieb:


> Selbe Größe, aber Spectral statt Nerve AL. Hatte auch erst XS bestellt und dachte, dass das für die Größe passen sollte. Im Sitzen war's ok, aber in Grundposition nicht so lustig... Probefahrt hat sich gelohnt
> 
> Schade um den schönen Liefertermin


Hatte gestern meine erste Ausfahrt damit und muss sagen, mir passt es gut. Kommt aber auch auf den persönlichen Geschmack drauf an.


----------



## lonleyrider (18. April 2014)

Ic


----------



## benpol (18. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Doch, doch - die kommt noch



Nein, nein ist nicht gekommen... Und der Bike auch nicht


----------



## ilikedirt (18. April 2014)

Bin dann mal raus hier! Glaubt mir, das Warten lohnt sich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (18. April 2014)

benpol schrieb:


> Nein, nein ist nicht gekommen... Und der Bike auch nicht


Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## thor2211 (18. April 2014)

So. Rad ist raus und wird am Sa. geliefert. Gut dass ich da nicht zuhause bin.
Ich stell mal wenns fertig ist ein Bild rein.


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. April 2014)

I've been waiting.... waiting for a life time. ;/

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Terenze (19. April 2014)

Termin für KW18, laut Tool jetzt 23....wobei ich dem Tool sowieso nicht vertraue


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. April 2014)

Terenze schrieb:


> Termin für KW18, laut Tool jetzt 23....wobei ich dem Tool sowieso nicht vertraue



welches tool?


----------



## Terenze (19. April 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> welches tool?



Der Kalender auf der Canyon Seite scheint an deren ERP gekoppelt zu sein, schwankt bei der Berechnung (falsche Bestände, Bestellungen, Faktor X) des Verfügbarkeitstermines schnell und stark. Die Service Mitarbeiter haben das auf Nachfrage schon bestätigt, dass das "Tool" nicht richtig kalkuliert und sie damit momentan Probleme haben...


----------



## philis (19. April 2014)

WAS soll ich tun?

Ich hätte in der 17. Woche Auslieferungstermin und habe weder eine Zahlungsaufforderung (angeblich kommt die 2 Wochenvor Auslieferung) noch ein Mail bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung verspäten wird?

Bräuchte mein Spectral al 29 XL dringend :-( hätte bei weiteren Verzögerungen zum Nerv AL 29 XL gegriffen, aber mir wurde mündlich die Einhaltung des Termins versichert.


----------



## seppile77 (19. April 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> So. Rad ist raus und wird am Sa. geliefert. Gut dass ich da nicht zuhause bin.
> Ich stell mal wenns fertig ist ein Bild rein.


Du Glücklicher... Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Tifftoff (19. April 2014)

Was kannst Du schon machen, Canyon wird wegen einem Lieferverzug nie eine Strafzahlung leisten.
Egal was sie Dir am Telefon erzählen. Wenn Sie nicht liefern zum versprochenen Termin, kommt halt eine Entschuldigungsmail.

Bei  meinem 29er Spextral 9.9 XL wurde mein ursprünglicher Liefertermin von  KW 15 auf KW 19 verschoben.


----------



## haga67 (19. April 2014)

philis schrieb:


> WAS soll ich tun?
> 
> Ich hätte in der 17. Woche Auslieferungstermin und habe weder eine Zahlungsaufforderung (angeblich kommt die 2 Wochenvor Auslieferung) noch ein Mail bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung verspäten wird?
> 
> Bräuchte mein Spectral al 29 XL dringend :-( hätte bei weiteren Verzögerungen zum Nerv AL 29 XL gegriffen, aber mir wurde mündlich die Einhaltung des Termins versichert.



Meines Wissens gibt es KEINE Zahlungsaufforderung. Bei mir gab es jedenfalls außer der Rechnung mit dem Liefertermin und der Info, dass die Rechnung spätestens 2 Wochen vor dem Liefertermin bezahlt werden muß. 
Bevor die Rechnung nicht bezahlt ist, geht das Rad nicht in die Endmontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_M. (19. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gibt es KEINE Zahlungsaufforderung. Bei mir gab es jedenfalls außer der Rechnung mit dem Liefertermin und der Info, dass die Rechnung spätestens 2 Wochen vor dem Liefertermin bezahlt werden muß.
> Bevor die Rechnung nicht bezahlt ist, geht das Rad nicht in die Endmontage.


 
Ich habe per Nachname bestellt. Wie soll das dann funktionieren l?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (19. April 2014)

der_M. schrieb:


> Ich habe per Nachname bestellt. Wie soll das dann funktionieren l?


Bei Nachname wirst du keine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, weil du das Geld direkt dem Postboten gibst.


----------



## tombo1704 (22. April 2014)

Vor ca. 1 Stunde wurde mein Spectral geliefert. Freu mich schon auf den Aufbau und die erste Ausfahrt. Hoffe eure Bikes kommen ebenfalls ASAP.


----------



## rnReaper (22. April 2014)

Da sich der Abholzeitraum KW19 für mein Spectral 7.9 XL meteor/red nährt, habe ich noch mal gefragt wie wahrscheinlich es ist, das es dabei bleibt. Frohen Mutes wurde mir versichert, das es auch bei der Woche bleiben wird. toi toi toi 
Bestellt wurde am 2. Januar.


----------



## Ric182 (22. April 2014)

Ich hab heute auch bei Canyon angerufen wegen meinem spectral 7.0 Größe m und Chrome red. Wurde ja von der 12. auf die 18. kw verschoben. Hab gefragt ob es bei nächster Woche bleibt. Der Mitarbeiter war ziemlich freundlich, hat direkt im pc nachgeschaut und mir mitgeteilt dass alle Komponenten da sind und es bei nächster Woche bleibt. Morgen fliege ich für eine Woche nach New York. Werde dann Ende der Woche mal die Emails checken ob der abhol Kalender von Canyon geschickt wurde. Dann mach ich den Termin direkt für Mittwoch Nachmittag. Morgens bin ich zurück und hol dann direkt das Rad, sofern die abhol Email da ist....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WorldWideWait (22. April 2014)

Mein spectral 7.9 M blacksea und das 8.9 L eines kollegen wurden am gründonnerstag geliefert. Erste fahrten ergaben, dass das bike echt der hammer ist!


----------



## tombo1704 (23. April 2014)

Ich fühl mich auch sehr wohl auf meinem. Größe L passt bei meiner Körpergröße von 180 wirklich gut.


----------



## thor2211 (23. April 2014)

mein bike hängt schon seit 19.4 bei dhl im lager fest. ist bis jetzt nicht ausgeliefert worden. laut dhl hotline ( hier habe ich mit der unfreundlichsten Frau meines Lebens gesprochen) gibt es keine Zusage wann ausgeliefert wird. Krasser Saftladen. Kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt was für Überraschungen mich noch erwarten, wenn das bike da ist.
Berichte weiter.


tombo1704 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auch sehr wohl auf meinem. Größe L passt bei meiner Körpergröße von 180 wirklich gut.


Hast du so eine große SL? Bei mir spuckt das pps bei 180cm nämlich eine glatte M als Rahmengröße aus.


----------



## seppile77 (24. April 2014)

Yessss! Ich melde mich dann mal ab ;-)

"Liebe/er G.,

auf in den Endspurt: Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an unseren Logistikpartner UPS übergeben und trifft
in wenigen Tagen bei Ihnen ein."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (24. April 2014)

Grrr... Es sei dir nicht gegönnt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benpol (24. April 2014)

Seid heute ist jetzt mein AL 9.0 SL irgendwo in UPS Logistik.
24/03 bestellet, KW16 theorisch, KW17 praktisch.
Mein altes XC8 von 2007 wird bald in Ruhestand. Wohlverdient.

Gehe jetzt raus. Bye... And good luck...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. April 2014)

Seit wann liefern die mit UPS? Dachte nur DHL?


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Nein  gerade eben eine E-Mail bekommen das das Strive, welches ich mir schon vor Ostern bestellt hatte jetzt doch ausverkauft ist... 

Für eventuelle Alternativen soll ich anrufen, die Alternative war dann ich kann mir was anderes bestellen oder bis im Herbst warten -.-


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. April 2014)

Schon vor Ostern bestellt? Wow das ist aber auch spät. Blöd finde ich aber das du erst jetzt dir Info bekommst. Das ist voll mies.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Finde ich allerdings auch, zumal ich vor zwei Tagen angerufen hatte weil ich keine Rechnung bekommen habe. Dort sagte man mir noch das alles ok sei meine Bestellung im System ist nur noch nicht meiner KDNR zugeordnet.
Echt mist, zumal das Strive einfach perfekt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. April 2014)

Das ist wirklich schade. 
Und ja das Strive ist der Hammer! Hab meins bereits im Februar bestellt und binnen einer Woche erhalten. Sind jetzt knapp 400km drauf und das Bike ist einfach der Hammer! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Naja, dann noch weiter viel Spaß damit, ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach was anderem


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. April 2014)

Rose Uncle Jimbo hat mein Bruder sich gerade gekauft. Kostet ungefähr das gleiche und ist wirklich richtig geil! 
Oder nen propain Tyee. Aber ich glaub da ist die Lieferzeit wieder sehr über.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## thor2211 (25. April 2014)

Mein nerve hängt jetzt schon seit letztem Freitag bei Dhl im Lager fest und wird einfach nicht ausgeliefert. 
Nachfrage bei dhl ohne Ergebnis. Das einzige was man machen kann, ist nach 9 Werktagen einen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen. Sonst nix. Wie krass ist das denn?
Das Paket ist ja auch nicht so klein, dass man es übersehen kann.
Denke die Zusteller haben keinen Bick auf die Nachnahme.
Mal schauen wies weitergeht.
Habe langsam sowas die Nase voll von dem ganzen Verlauf.


----------



## bajcca (28. April 2014)

Gerade kam eine Mail von Canyon: Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt!
Spectral 8.9 in meteor grey-red in Größe M


----------



## catto (28. April 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> Gerade kam eine Mail von Canyon: Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt!
> Spectral 8.9 in meteor grey-red in Größe M


 
Für wann war der Liefertermin angekündigt? Ich warte nämlich auch auf so ein Geschoss


----------



## bajcca (28. April 2014)

Ursprünglich für KW15, dann auf KW 19 verschoben, gerade kam noch die Mail, dass es nun versandt wurde.


----------



## catto (28. April 2014)

Glückwunsch! 
Dann kann ich ja doch hoffen das ich meins vielleicht auch schon diese Woche bekomme. Habe auch KW 19 als Termin....


----------



## mssc (28. April 2014)

Mein 8.9 in L in grey-red ist auch unterwegs. 
Liefertermin war KW16 auf 19 verschoben...


----------



## Greeny55 (29. April 2014)

Hmm wenn man das so liest dann dauert das wohl bei mir auch nochwas. Habe das grey-red 7.9 im Januar bestellt und Liefertermin soll 19 KW sein da ich bis jetzt noch nix gehört habe kann man wohl damit rechnen das da noch paar wochen drauf kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (29. April 2014)

Greeny55 schrieb:


> Hmm wenn man das so liest dann dauert das wohl bei mir auch nochwas. Habe das grey-red 7.9 im Januar bestellt und Liefertermin soll 19 KW sein da ich bis jetzt noch nix gehört habe kann man wohl damit rechnen das da noch paar wochen drauf kommen.



Im dir etwas Mut zu machen: Hab auch das 7.9 grey-red für KW19. 

Letzte Woche wurde mir zugesagt, das es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Teddyyy (29. April 2014)

Hey an alle,
Hoffnung nicht verlieren! Mein Termin wurde auch auf kw19 verschoben. Bestellt im Oktober.
Gestern wurde es verschickt und heute war verspätetes Ostern Warten hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt! Aufbau und kleine Runde waren erstmal sehr überraschend - wie zuhause auf der Couch
Ps. Spectral AL 8.9 xl grey/red

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rnReaper (29. April 2014)

bilder bilder bilder


----------



## der_M. (29. April 2014)

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ist hier evtl. noch jemand der auch auf sein Spectral 9.0 EX wartet? Habe meins in KW7 bestellt. Liefertermin war ursprünglich KW18. Quasi diese Woche, wurde aber auf KW21 geschoben.

Grüsse
Marc...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. April 2014)

Warten keiner auf ein DHX?!? Dachte das wäre so viel bestellt worden.


----------



## Jogi (29. April 2014)

der_M. schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen,
> 
> ist hier evtl. noch jemand der auch auf sein Spectral 9.0 EX wartet? Habe meins in KW7 bestellt. Liefertermin war ursprünglich KW18. Quasi diese Woche, wurde aber auf KW21 geschoben.
> 
> ...


Das gleiche bei mir. 1. Termin KW 18, dann auf KW 21 verschoben. Heute kam ne Mail 

"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."

Bestellt hatte ich Ende Januar.

Dann werde ich wohl nächste Woche wieder nach Koblenz fahren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_M. (29. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir. 1. Termin KW 18, dann auf KW 21 verschoben. Heute kam ne Mail
> 
> "die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."
> 
> ...


 
Oha,

aber klingt ja schonmal nicht sooo schlecht...

Ich werde weiter warten...


----------



## Ric182 (29. April 2014)

Also ich hol mein spectral 7.0 in rot, Größe m am Freitag ab. Freu mich total drauf 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (29. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir. 1. Termin KW 18, dann auf KW 21 verschoben. Heute kam ne Mail
> 
> "die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."
> 
> ...


Ich hab mein 9.0 EX auch gegen Ende Januar bestellt. Dann wirds wohl auch bald kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (30. April 2014)

Sooooderle, ich pack schonmal meine Siebensachen zusammen, ich zieh aus 
Nächste Woche hol ich meinen Ofen ab


----------



## Nidabaya (30. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Also ich hol mein spectral 7.0 in rot, Größe m am Freitag ab. Freu mich total drauf
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 Servus,
Glückwunsch, Wann hast Du bestellt?
Wir haben das gleiche im Oktober bestellt.Letzte Woche hieß es es kommt diese Woche.Bisher aber noch keine Rückmeldung.Und heute ist ja eigentlich schon der letzte Arbeitstag die Woche.


----------



## Stoepel (30. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir. 1. Termin KW 18, dann auf KW 21 verschoben. Heute kam ne Mail
> 
> "die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoepel (30. April 2014)

Merkwürdig ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 EX im Dez. 2013 bestellt. Die Bestellung wurde von KW 18 auf KW 21 verschoben. Wenn du dein Spectral im Januar bestellt hast arbeitet Canyon wohl doch nicht die Bestellungen in chronologischer Reihenfolge ab


----------



## lenlen (30. April 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Mein nerve hängt jetzt schon seit letztem Freitag bei Dhl im Lager fest und wird einfach nicht ausgeliefert.



selbes problem bei mir, die hotline kann nix zum verbleib sagen. ist es denn bei dir mittlerweile angekommen?


----------



## Jogi (30. April 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 EX im Dez. 2013 bestellt. Die Bestellung wurde von KW 18 auf KW 21 verschoben. Wenn du dein Spectral im Januar bestellt hast arbeitet Canyon wohl doch nicht die Bestellungen in chronologischer Reihenfolge ab


Auch Größe M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoepel (30. April 2014)

Ne Größe L


----------



## maniac66 (30. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Spectral AL 29 in L, Farbe Frost bestellt. Als voraussichtlicher Liefertermin nennt Canyon mir die 23 KW... Wie realistisch ist denn dieser Termin...? thx


----------



## rnReaper (30. April 2014)

Faustregel: KW * 2


----------



## maniac66 (30. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Faustregel: KW * 2[/QUOT
> das stimmt mich optimistisch  bei den hier genannten Verschiebungen hatte ich schon das Schlimmste befürchtet...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2014)

Ich glaub wenn der Hersteller dir keine Antwort geben kann, dann auch hier keiner... 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## thor2211 (30. April 2014)

Aber Achtung. Wenn das bike per dhl geschickt wird, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ihr das bike auch bekommt.
Mein Nerve hängt seit 19.4. im dhl Lager fest.und wird nicht zugestellt. meine erfahrung nach vielen telefonaten mit den "Servicenummern": dhl und canyon interessiert das nicht die Bohne. keinerlei Aussagen wieso weshalb warum oder wies jetzt weitergeht.Mir ist es mitlerweile auch wurscht. Nur gut dass ich noch nichts bezahlt habe, hatte schon von Anfang an ein ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## lenlen (30. April 2014)

Oh wow, dachte dhl fällt ein so großes paket mal auf. Das macht mir ja hoffnung...


----------



## Teddyyy (30. April 2014)

Wegen der großen Nachfrage hier mal die Bilder eines 8.9 in XL.
Auf den Bildern steht es gerade mal 2 min auf eigenen Beinen und wurde noch nichts eingestellt 
Ich stelle morgen ein paar bessere Detailbilder rein. Promise

Schade finde ich nur, dass die Leitungslängen teilweise brutal lang sind.
Mfg


----------



## rnReaper (30. April 2014)

woah.. sieht brutal geil aus  .. finde es sehr geil, das die großen reifen nicht mehr so enorm wirken, sondern sich besser ins gesamtbild einfügen.
die sattelstütze hast du noch nicht auf deine sl eingestellt? oder muss die noch raus?


----------



## Teddyyy (30. April 2014)

Wusste das so ein Kommentar kommt
Hatte se erstmal nur bis zum Minimum-Strich reingesteckt und leicht angezogen damit se nicht mehr verrutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (30. April 2014)

@Teddyyy 
Also bei der Länge der Vorderradbremse kann doch eigentlich kein Monteur mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden sein..


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2014)

Also die Bremsleitung würde ich reklamieren! :-D 
Das ist ja ekelig... 
Das gleiche hatte mein Bruder an seinem Rose mit der Sattelstütze. Wenn die drinnen ist, schleift die scheiß Leitung am Hinterrad. Als wenn ein Praktikant das gebaut hat.. Ich mein, die machen das doch zig mal am Tag oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Hips (30. April 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve hängt seit 19.4. im dhl Lager fest.und wird nicht zugestellt. meine erfahrung nach vielen telefonaten mit den "Servicenummern": dhl und canyon interessiert das nicht die Bohne.


Nüchtern gesehen muss das Canyon auch nicht mehr interessieren, denn
a) DHL wird wohl kaum auf einen Anruf von Canyon ein bestimmtes Paket schneller ausliefern und
b) wie aus den AGB hervorgeht besteht hier lediglich eine Schickschuld seitens Canyon, was heißt, dass sie eigentlich ihren Teil des Vertrags erfüllt haben!

Abs. 5 Nr. 3:


> Wir schulden nur die rechtzeitige, ordnungsgemäße Ablieferung der Ware an das Transportunternehmen und sind für vom Transportunternehmen verursachte Verzögerungen nicht verantwortlich. Eine im Webshop genannte Versanddauer ist daher unverbindlich.



Und der arme Teufel am anderen Ende der DHL Servicehotline kann da doch auch nichts tun. Bei 33 Paketzentren in Deutschland und tausenden Artikeln, die täglich umgeschlagen werden ist dein Canyon hier lediglich eine Nadel im Heuhaufen.


Aber keine Angst, I feel your pain!
Mein 8.0 befindet sich auch seit Montag auf dem Weg von Neuwied (Startpaketzentrum) nach Saulheim (Zielpaketzentrum).
In der Regel bin ich es eigentlich von DHL gewohnt, dass ein Paket 1-2 Tage nach Versand bei mir vor der Haustür steht - kommt mir auch ungewöhnlich vor.

Ich kann es Canyon aber nicht übel nehmen, denn mein 8.0 Stealth in M käme fast 5 Wochen früher als der ursprünglich zugesagte Liefertermin!


----------



## Teddyyy (30. April 2014)

Ich geb dir in dem Punkt vollkommen recht aber wenn man beinahe ein halbes Jahr gewartet hat und am selbigen Tag ein Zahnarzttermin hat geht eine Probefahrt vor 
Derweil sind auch die netten Jagwire S-Haken verbaut die das Leitungschaos vorerst etwas im Zaum halten
Anpassungen folgen.


----------



## thor2211 (30. April 2014)

Nur so am Rande:
Es geht nicht darum irgendein paket schneller auszuliefern sondern überhaupt auszuliefern. Das paket liegt seit 10 ! Tagen im lager ohne weitere bearbeitung.
Ausserdem sollte das canyon schon interessieren, da sie ware für über 3000€ verschickt haben die sie wegen nachnahme nicht bezahlt bekommen haben.
Und zum dhl service: die einzige info die dort zu bekommen ist, ist nur das, was ich selber online sehen kann. Totaler witz.
Ich versteh nicht wie man sich sowas schönreden kann. Wenn ich so arbeiten würde, könnte ich gleich zusperren.


----------



## Darth (1. Mai 2014)

wenn Pakete von canyon überhaupt ankommen... mein Problem ist dass ständig, obwohl seit Anfang an die korrekte Adresse angegeben wurde,  die Pakete immer falsch adressiert werden und über 5 umwege in verschiedenen dhl Zentren zur manuellen Nachbearbeitung wieder zum Absender zurück geschickt werden!  trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis kommt vom Service stets die aussage die lieferadresse sei richtig obwohl ich den alten Versand Aufkleber vorliegen habe und beweisen kann ,daß stets die falsche Straße angegeben ist.  es interessiert einfach nicht und scheinbar ist es nicht möglich meine Adresse auf nen Aufkleber zu drucken... solche drucker sind wohl noch nicht erfunden
einfach lächerlich solch eine inkompetenz


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Mai 2014)

Moinsen Leidensgenossen. Mein Crand Canyon SLX hängt immer noch bei KW 30. Es ändert sich nichts und eben nervt es mich. Überlege ernsthaft ob ich auf ein Lux umsteigen soll?;(

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Mai 2014)

Teddyyy schrieb:


> Wegen der großen Nachfrage hier mal die Bilder eines 8.9 in XL.
> Auf den Bildern steht es gerade mal 2 min auf eigenen Beinen und wurde noch nichts eingestellt
> Ich stelle morgen ein paar bessere Detailbilder rein. Promise
> 
> ...


Das erste Forumsbild des XL!!!  Klasse und Danke!  Geile  Karre. 
Ich glaube ich schick dein Foto an Canyon dass sie sich sowas mit den Leitungen nicht erlauben sollen -  sonst gibt's keine Annahme des Pakets...  
Meins wird nächste Woche verschickt...


----------



## lenlen (1. Mai 2014)

ich kann ja verstehen, dass ein kleines paket mal ein wenig länger dauert, weil es hinter den schrank gefallen ist 

aber wie kann denn ein so großer karton nicht auffallen? also weiter daumen drücken, dass da mal ein mitarbeiter drüber stolpert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab telefonisch nochmals meine Adresse verifiziert und siehe da,  da waren Fehler drin.  Komisch, dachte die übernehmen die Adresse maschinell -  bei meiner Webbestellung war alles I. O.


----------



## Terenze (1. Mai 2014)

Kommt das Spectral 8.9 eigtl. Tubeless? Bei den DT Swiss Felgen steht Tubeless Ready Felgenband dabei... 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3259#tab-reiter2


----------



## bajcca (1. Mai 2014)

Das 8.9 ist mit Schlauch ausgestattet, die Tubeless Ventile zum Umrüsten sind mit dabei.


----------



## Teddyyy (1. Mai 2014)

Also ob das Felgenband verbaut ist kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen aber die Tubelessventile sind dabei! Folglich sollten doch auch die Entsprechenden Felgenbänder bereits eingebaut sein. Interessanterweise ist sogar das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb dabei.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## thor2211 (1. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Also ich hab telefonisch nochmals meine Adresse verifiziert und siehe da,  da waren Fehler drin.  Komisch, dachte die übernehmen die Adresse maschinell -  bei meiner Webbestellung war alles I. O.





Darth schrieb:


> wenn Pakete von canyon überhaupt ankommen... mein Problem ist dass ständig, obwohl seit Anfang an die korrekte Adresse angegeben wurde,  die Pakete immer falsch adressiert werden und über 5 umwege in verschiedenen dhl Zentren zur manuellen Nachbearbeitung wieder zum Absender zurück geschickt werden!  trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis kommt vom Service stets die aussage die lieferadresse sei richtig obwohl ich den alten Versand Aufkleber vorliegen habe und beweisen kann ,daß stets die falsche Straße angegeben ist.  es interessiert einfach nicht und scheinbar ist es nicht möglich meine Adresse auf nen Aufkleber zu drucken... solche drucker sind wohl noch nicht erfunden
> einfach lächerlich solch eine inkompetenz


danke für den tip. ich werde da mal nachhaken. da wäre ich nicht draufgekommen, dass man evtl die empfängeradresse falsch schreiben kann, wo sie doch alles tausendmal im system haben. aber canyon schafft scheinbar sogar das.


----------



## Terenze (1. Mai 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> Das 8.9 ist mit Schlauch ausgestattet, die Tubeless Ventile zum Umrüsten sind mit dabei.



Danke euch für eure schnelle Antworten!

@bajcca : Hast du vor deins Tubeless zu fahren? Lässt du alles "out of the box" oder wirst du noch was ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58680 (2. Mai 2014)

In meiner Auftragsbestaetigung steht die Lieferung fuer KW25, im Shop ist es jetzt zwei Wochen nach hinten korrigiert worden. An welcher Angabe kann ich mich jetzt orientieren?


----------



## Ric182 (2. Mai 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> In meiner Auftragsbestaetigung steht die Lieferung fuer KW25, im Shop ist es jetzt zwei Wochen nach hinten korrigiert worden. An welcher Angabe kann ich mich jetzt orientieren?


An deiner aus der Auftragsbestätigung  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darth (2. Mai 2014)

bei meinem strive waren auch tl ventile dabei und passendes felgenband verklebt. obwohl Auslieferung mit schlauch erfolgte.
denke bei tl ready Laufrädern anderer Modelle wirds auch so sein.
also tl ventil rein und spass haben


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Mai 2014)

Hoffe bleibt bei meinem Versandtermin nächste Woche...

Mittlerweile jemand ein DHX bekommen?


----------



## Butcho78 (2. Mai 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> wenn Pakete von canyon überhaupt ankommen... mein Problem ist dass ständig, obwohl seit Anfang an die korrekte Adresse angegeben wurde,  die Pakete immer falsch adressiert werden und über 5 umwege in verschiedenen dhl Zentren zur manuellen Nachbearbeitung wieder zum Absender zurück geschickt werden!  trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis kommt vom Service stets die aussage die lieferadresse sei richtig obwohl ich den alten Versand Aufkleber vorliegen habe und beweisen kann ,daß stets die falsche Straße angegeben ist.  es interessiert einfach nicht und scheinbar ist es nicht möglich meine Adresse auf nen Aufkleber zu drucken... solche drucker sind wohl noch nicht erfunden
> einfach lächerlich solch eine inkompetenz




Gebe ich Dir absolut Recht, natürlich muss der Versender daran mitwirken, ein solches Problem zu lösen, ganz gleich was in irgendwelchen AGB's steht. Es geht hier ja nicht um die juristische Korrektheit im Handeln von Canyon, sondern um Kundenservice. Und ich kenne bislang keinen Versender der seinen Kunden nicht dabei unterstützt ein "verlorengegangenes" Paket zu finden. Canyon verschickt derart viele Einheiten jedes Jahr und ist mit Sicherheit ein Key Account des dortigen Logistikzentrums, daher werden die auch einen direkten Draht zu irgendeiner Abteilung in dem Zentrum haben, wo ein solches Problem gelöst werden kann.

Ich weiß allerdings aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es sich bei den Bikeguards um so genanntes Sperrgut handelt, das dauert grundsätzlich 2-3 Tage länger als die üblichen kleinen Päckchen die man so kennt. Daher hängen die Bikes öfters mal ein paar Tage in Neuwied rum, wenn man das Online-Tracking verfolgt. 10 Tage ist aber definitv nicht mehr normal und viel zu lange.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Meins stand nur einen Tag in Neuwied. Für Sperrgut schon recht wenig eigentlich. Zwei bis drei Tage sind da völlig normal. Beim Umschlag in Krefeld hat es dann auch zwei Tage gedauert. War völlig Ok. 
Nach 10 Tagen sollten die einem aber wenigstens mal sagen können was da los ist.. 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Butcho78 (2. Mai 2014)

Kennt eigentlich jemand anders ausser mir dieses Problem, dass dem Einsatzgebiet nach alles, aber wirklich alles für das Nerve AL spricht und dieses auch schon bestellt wurde, sich aber jeden Tag der Bauch meldet und nach dem Spectral anstelle des Nerve schreit? Das macht mich langsam wahnsinnig.... 

Einsatzgebiet ist 80% Touren auf Asphalt, Forstautobahnen und Waldwegen und 15% S1 und maximal 5% S2 Trails....

Dummerweise fahren meine Kumpels alle Hardtails und maximal einige noch CC Fullys... ich habe keine Lust bergauf hinterherzuhecheln...

Was ein Dilemma...  Aber iregndwie turnt mich das Spectral doch sehr an....


----------



## crossy-pietro (2. Mai 2014)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand anders ausser mir dieses Problem, dass dem Einsatzgebiet nach alles, aber wirklich alles für das Nerve AL spricht und dieses auch schon bestellt wurde, sich aber jeden Tag der Bauch meldet und nach dem Spectral anstelle des Nerve schreit? Das macht mich langsam wahnsinnig....
> 
> Einsatzgebiet ist 80% Touren auf Asphalt, Forstautobahnen und Waldwegen und 15% S1 und maximal 5% S2 Trails....
> 
> ...




Nee nee, vergiss das Specki für die Einsatzgebiete, die Du genannt hast (oder versuch's zumindest).
Dafür ist das Nerve perfekt!! (auch wenn's weniger Asphalt-Anteil wäre...) 
Bergauf is'es top!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Mai 2014)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand anders ausser mir dieses Problem, dass dem Einsatzgebiet nach alles, aber wirklich alles für das Nerve AL spricht und dieses auch schon bestellt wurde, sich aber jeden Tag der Bauch meldet und nach dem Spectral anstelle des Nerve schreit? Das macht mich langsam wahnsinnig....
> 
> Einsatzgebiet ist 80% Touren auf Asphalt, Forstautobahnen und Waldwegen und 15% S1 und maximal 5% S2 Trails....
> 
> ...



Mit dem bergauf ist so ne sache.. 
Ich fahr ein Strive und zieh meinem Kollegen mit dem hardtail davon. Ein Kollege mit nem freeride fährt auch schneller als ich. 
Mach dir erst mal keine Sorgen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Greeny55 (2. Mai 2014)

Hab gerade ma angerufen in Koblenz also wird wohl 1 bis 1 1/2 Wochen Verzögerung geben zumindestens bei meinem 7.9 in M bestellt 15. Janauar, es fehlen irgendwelche Teile vom Rad. Werde wohl auch noch informiert darüber was bis jetzt ja ausgeblieben ist. Also weiter fröhliches warten döddöpdöpdöp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Mai 2014)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand anders ausser mir dieses Problem, dass dem Einsatzgebiet nach alles, aber wirklich alles für das Nerve AL spricht und dieses auch schon bestellt wurde, sich aber jeden Tag der Bauch meldet und nach dem Spectral anstelle des Nerve schreit? Das macht mich langsam wahnsinnig....
> 
> Einsatzgebiet ist 80% Touren auf Asphalt, Forstautobahnen und Waldwegen und 15% S1 und maximal 5% S2 Trails....
> 
> ...



Ich würde hier sogar auf ein 29er Hardtail setzen - wie es die meisten deiner Kumpels auch fahren. Setze manchmal neben meinem Fully auch oft noch bewusst auf das Hardtail (aber noch in 26"). Das erdet noch mal so schön.


----------



## H8machine (2. Mai 2014)

So dann reihe ich mich mal wieder ein--Lux CF -- ich hoffe das die 21te KW bleibt und hinhaut.


----------



## Hips (2. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden: Spectral 8.0 in Größe M und Farbe Stealth.

Zugesagter Liefertermin: KW26
Tatsächlicher Liefertermin: KW18

Es geht also auch anders - ich will mal hoffen, dass die Jungenfahrt nicht im Regen endet! 




Bloß keine Kommentare bzgl. der Specialized Flasche und dem Kassetten-Speichen-Schutz!


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Moinsen Leidensgenossen. Mein Crand Canyon SLX hängt immer noch bei KW 30. Es ändert sich nichts und eben nervt es mich. Überlege ernsthaft ob ich auf ein Lux umsteigen soll?;(
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!



Mit nem Lux machst doch garantiert nix falsch. Meins macht mich jeden Tag glücklich  Wenn ich den Lockout Hebel umlege merkt man auch nix mehr vom Fully..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Mai 2014)

Meins wurde  heute versendet laut Email. DHL Nummer hab ich auch schon erhalten.


----------



## Ric182 (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin raus, hab mein spectral grad nachhause geholt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (2. Mai 2014)

Spectral AL 8.9 meteor grey-red in L steht endlich am Balkon 
optisch ein Riesen-Teil.. geht aber echt genial und passt einfach super


----------



## thor2211 (2. Mai 2014)

wieder mal was zum schmunzeln:
heute Telefonat mit Canyon. Warum mein Nerve Sl seit 19.4 im Dhl Lager steht ist noch in Klärung." Es kann daran liegen, dass hier eine Rahmennummer verwechselt wurde ????- Aber die Empfängeradresse stimmt ja, dann müsste doch irgendwas zugestellt worden sein, unabhängig davon ob etwas falsches im Karton war?-Ja, aber die Empfängeradresse kann trotzdem falsch sein.???" und so weiter und so fort.
Ich musste schon Lachen. Aber jetzt Obacht !
Canyon:" Aber da es so lange dauert bis die Sache geklärt ist haben wir das gleiche bike extra für sie nochmal zusammengestell und es wird nächste Woche zugestellt"  (Lüg)
Ich: "Aha, ich habe aber auch noch ein Nerve 9.0 bestellt mit voraussichtlichem Liefertermin nächste Woche, was ist denn damit?"
Canyon:" Moment...ah da haben Sie recht. Das bike nächste Woche ist die andere Bestellung, das Nerve 9.0", Aber wir klären das und melden uns, damit sie bald beide bikes haben"
Gut wenn man mehrere bikes bestellt, dann klappts vielleicht wenigstens bei einem.
Das erste bike das kommt behalte ich, das andere geht einfach zurück. Mal überraschen lassen welches es wird. Haben beide ihre Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Mai 2014)

Teddyyy schrieb:


> Wegen der großen Nachfrage hier mal die Bilder eines 8.9 in XL.
> Auf den Bildern steht es gerade mal 2 min auf eigenen Beinen und wurde noch nichts eingestellt
> Ich stelle morgen ein paar bessere Detailbilder rein. Promise
> 
> ...


Wollte dich nochmals an dein Versprechen erinnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddyyy (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## dj_holgie (5. Mai 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> wieder mal was zum schmunzeln:
> heute Telefonat mit Canyon. Warum mein Nerve Sl seit 19.4 im Dhl Lager steht ist noch in Klärung." Es kann daran liegen, dass hier eine Rahmennummer verwechselt wurde ????- Aber die Empfängeradresse stimmt ja, dann müsste doch irgendwas zugestellt worden sein, unabhängig davon ob etwas falsches im Karton war?-Ja, aber die Empfängeradresse kann trotzdem falsch sein.???" und so weiter und so fort.
> Ich musste schon Lachen. Aber jetzt Obacht !
> Canyon:" Aber da es so lange dauert bis die Sache geklärt ist haben wir das gleiche bike extra für sie nochmal zusammengestell und es wird nächste Woche zugestellt"  (Lüg)
> ...



Dachte das macht man nur bei Zalando so? Ist schon klar das es dann für ALLE länger dauert wenn das jeder machen würde..


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

Teddyyy schrieb:


>


Danke Teddy!!! 
Was ein geiler Überstand...
Das sieht ja fast schon nach BMX aus für uns Langen... Hihi


----------



## Dickie76 (5. Mai 2014)

So, bei Canyon am Freitag nachgefragt. Angeblch kommt das Spectral AL 7.0 dann diese Woche. Wird ja auch Zeit...


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

Meins wird auch diese Woche auf die Reise geschickt. Spectral 7.9, Standort Böblingen.


----------



## Jensemann76 (5. Mai 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden: Spectral 8.0 in Größe M und Farbe Stealth.
> 
> Zugesagter Liefertermin: KW26
> Tatsächlicher Liefertermin: KW18
> ...




Hi, darf man mal fragen, wann Du das Bike bestellt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2014)

Da meine Woche jetzt angefangen hat, hab ich direkt mal angerufen um n Status zu bekommen. Da hat sie mir am Telefon gesagt, das die KW19 nicht der Abholtermin, sondern der Termin zum verschicken des Abholtermines ist. Auf die Frage wie es denn aussieht sagte sie: "Ihr Auftrag sieht besser aus als andere" .. Klingt nicht schlecht, lässt aber viel Spiel zu. Ich denke mal, diese Woche wird es noch nichts


----------



## hometrails (5. Mai 2014)

Mein Spectral 8.9 meteor grey-red wurde gerade auf KW22 verschoben (von KW20). Nun ja, noch bisschen mehr Zeit zum Grübeln, ob es nicht doch das Nerve 9.0 wird...


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Da meine Woche jetzt angefangen hat, hab ich direkt mal angerufen um n Status zu bekommen. Da hat sie mir am Telefon gesagt, das die KW19 nicht der Abholtermin, sondern der Termin zum verschicken des Abholtermines ist. Auf die Frage wie es denn aussieht sagte sie: "Ihr Auftrag sieht besser aus als andere" .. Klingt nicht schlecht, lässt aber viel Spiel zu. Ich denke mal, diese Woche wird es noch nichts


Heute morgen auch tel. Bescheid bekommen,  dass es wohl diese Woche wird.  Dann gerade ne Mail bekommen dass es KW22 wird.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Heute morgen auch tel. Bescheid bekommen,  dass es wohl diese Woche wird.  Dann gerade ne Mail bekommen dass es KW22 wird.



7.9 xl grey/red hattest du, wa? .. wann bestellt?


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2014)

okay.. soviel dazu. Email grade bekommen: Verschoben auf KW22 mit Multifunktionstuch


----------



## Dickie76 (5. Mai 2014)

Bei mir hieß es auch, dass der Status gelb sei und das Bike diese Woche montiert werden müsste. Abholung wird dann wohl aber erst in der nächsten woche klappen...


----------



## hometrails (5. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> 7.9 xl grey/red hattest du, wa? .. wann bestellt?



Hatte noch eines der letzten KW20 Räder Ende April bestätigt bekommen. Nun ja. Von 2 Wochen (wenn es dabei bleibt) stirbt keiner von.  Vorfreude eben... 

Wollte nur ursprünglich nen Nerve 9.0 haben. Das Spectral war mehr oder weniger so eine Bauchentscheidung, hoffentlich die richtige...


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> 7.9 xl grey/red hattest du, wa? .. wann bestellt?


Genau das Bike -  Bestellt 10. Jan.  uaaaaaah


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 8.9 meteor grey-red wurde gerade auf KW22 verschoben (von KW20). Nun ja, noch bisschen mehr Zeit zum Grübeln, ob es nicht doch das Nerve 9.0 wird...


Dann liegt es vermutlich am Rahmen... Spekuliere ich mal... Bringt aber nix.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Mai 2014)

<-2. Januar. Wehe du bekommst deins ehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> <-2. Januar. Wehe du bekommst deins ehr


Pffft ich halt meine Klappe


----------



## Hips (5. Mai 2014)

Jensemann76 schrieb:


> Hi, darf man mal fragen, wann Du das Bike bestellt hast?


"Bestellt" wurde am 22. März.
Es handelt sich bei diesem Datum jedoch nicht um den Tag der Erstbestellung, sondern um den Tag, an dem ich von einem vorher anderen Modell auf das 8.0 wechselte - falls das etwas zur Sache tut.


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Pffft ich halt meine Klappe


Spaß - klar mach ich Meldung,  Kumpel...


----------



## thor2211 (5. Mai 2014)

Canyon wollte letzte Woche bei dhl einen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen wegen der Lieferung vom 19. 4.  am Freitag hat mir der Canyon Service noch groß erzählt die Nachforschung läuft und sie melden sich. Heute laut dhl noch kein Nachforschungsauftrag erfolgt.
Echt krass, dass man bei Canyon total verarscht wird.
Aber die haben es echt nicht nötig. Die interessiert nichtmal wenn ihnen ein rad für 3300€ verschwindet bzw. noch nicht bezahlt wurde.
Falls es doch noch kommt werde ich die Annahme verweigern. Jetzt reichts endgültig.
D.h. demnächst wird ein nerve al 9.9 sl frei. Wenns denn auftaucht. 
Vielleicht hat der nächste mehr glück damit. Mir reichts mit canyon.
Den fachhandel wirds freuen.


----------



## Bennibike (5. Mai 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 8.9 meteor grey-red wurde gerade auf KW22 verschoben (von KW20). Nun ja, noch bisschen mehr Zeit zum Grübeln, ob es nicht doch das Nerve 9.0 wird...


,
Meins, gleiches bike in L, wurde heute auch auf kw22 verschoben.
Ist nur seltsam, dass die lieferfähigkeit auf der Homepage für neubestellungen mit kw21 angegeben ist.
Wer heute bestellt ist früher dran, als Besteller vom März.
Soll das etwa Zufall sein????
Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich mein altes radon Stage noch für den Alpencross im Juli aufpimpen muss


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Mai 2014)

7.9 in gray -  ausverkauft...


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Mai 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Canyon wollte letzte Woche bei dhl einen Nachforschungsauftrag stellen wegen der Lieferung vom 19. 4.  am Freitag hat mir der Canyon Service noch groß erzählt die Nachforschung läuft und sie melden sich. Heute laut dhl noch kein Nachforschungsauftrag erfolgt.
> Echt krass, dass man bei Canyon total verarscht wird.
> Aber die haben es echt nicht nötig. Die interessiert nichtmal wenn ihnen ein rad für 3300€ verschwindet bzw. noch nicht bezahlt wurde.
> Falls es doch noch kommt werde ich die Annahme verweigern. Jetzt reichts endgültig.
> ...



Erstell doch einfach selber ein Nachforschungsauftrag bei DHL.. Dauert 5 Minuten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Mai 2014)

Meins hängt seit Samstag in Neuwied. Mal sehen wie lange das noch dauert. Verstehe nicht was die da machen bei DHL...


----------



## hometrails (6. Mai 2014)

Ich denke wir sollten Canyon mal nicht zuviel Vorwürfe machen. Klar, wer seit dem Winter wartet, hat irgendwann die Nase voll und auch 2 Wochen weitere Verschiebung nerven da noch mehr, als bei mir, der erst kürzlich bestellt hat.

Ich komme selbst aus dem Handel und verstehe die Situation ein wenig. Wir alle wollen "billig". Klar ist das viel Geld. Aber 2899 EUR für nen komplettes X0 bekommt man in keinem Fachhandel. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum wir alle bei Canyon ordern. 

Wenn bei einem Auftrag etwas schief geht, tritt meist Murphys Gesetz ein und ein Problem jagt das nächste (bezüglich der verlorenen DHL Sendung). Per Mail ganz schlecht zu klären. Denen bei Canyon telefonisch nett "auf den Sack" gehen, dann machen die schon.

Die Termine überschlagen sich glaub ich gerade, da die alle Hände voll zu tun haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass einer der jetzt im Webshop bestellt das tatsächlich eine Woche eher bekommt. Vielleicht sind die per Mail genannten Termine jetzt so konservativ angesetzt, dass es ggf. doch eher kommt. Wer weiß.

Was mich wundert, dass das Spectral gerade in 29 Zoll durch noch keinen Bike-Bravo-Test gescheucht wurde. Irgendwie vermute ich, dass das inzwischen das abfahrtsorientiertere Nerve ist und mit einer top Bewertung die Lieferfristen (für Neubesteller) nochmal nach oben rauschen würde. Vielleicht will Canyon auch aktuell im ersten Jahr gar keinen frühen Test haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (6. Mai 2014)

Spectral 8.9 ist in der bike getestet worden.


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img-20140430-wa0002-jpg.290373/


----------



## hometrails (6. Mai 2014)

Yeah! Dankeschön!  Das ist an mir vorbei gegangen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Mai 2014)

Und das Radon hat gewonnen.  Ist aber ein 27.5er.. 
Was anderes: 
Hab gerade gesehen dass das Slide 29er in XL verfügbar ist... Ich find das Spectral irgendwie cooler vom Design...und muss aber jetzt nochmals 3-4 Wochen warten... 
Was spricht denn gegen/für das Slide 8.0 SE im Vergleich zum Spectral 7.8?.... Ich glaube ich brauch Unterstützung/Bestätigung  dass ich die Wartezeit überstehe... Puuuh


----------



## rnReaper (6. Mai 2014)

Die Optik. Ganz klar.


----------



## hometrails (6. Mai 2014)

Bei mir stand auch erst lange das Slide 130 29 8.0 auf dem Plan. Preis/Leistung ist echt gut. Der Rahmen und der LRS ist eben nicht ganz leicht. An den Rädern hätte ich was geändert. Bin das in Bonn mal eine Runde im Keller gefahren. Drauf gesetzt und gutes Gefühl dabei. Die Radon Rabattpolitik nervt mich. Die haben das gleiche geschafft wie der Praktiker mit ihren 20% Aktionen, wo keiner kauft, wenn es nicht Nachlass gibt. Ich gebe jetzt nicht 1999 EUR aus, wenn es später im Jahr dann wieder mit Rabatt zu haben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Spectral 9.0 EX in "L" wurde auch von KW21 auf KW22 verschoben...
Ärgerlich, dass man das nur auf Anfrage erfährt.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Spectral EX soll 21kw ausgeliefert werden. Frage lieber nicht nach


----------



## Stoepel (6. Mai 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 9.0 EX in "L" wurde auch von KW21 auf KW22 verschoben...
> Ärgerlich, dass man das nur auf Anfrage erfährt.



Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## H8machine (6. Mai 2014)

Auch gerade Mail bekommen. Von 21 te KW auf 22 te.


----------



## Timo S. (6. Mai 2014)

A


Stoepel schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt?


Anfang Februar...


----------



## LasseChristian (6. Mai 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> Auch gerade Mail bekommen. Von 21 te KW auf 22 te.


L oder M?


----------



## witchhunter (6. Mai 2014)

Habe eben bei canyon angerufen. Der freundliche Herr sagte mir das es bei kw 21 bleibt, wurde von kw 18 verschoben. Ich habe das spectral 9.0 ex in M, Anfang März bestellt.


----------



## rnReaper (6. Mai 2014)

Aufs Telefon geb ich nix mehr. War schon zu oft falsch. Harte Fakten.. Nur darauf ist verlass


----------



## H8machine (6. Mai 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> L oder M?


L


----------



## der_M. (6. Mai 2014)

witchhunter schrieb:


> Habe eben bei canyon angerufen. Der freundliche Herr sagte mir das es bei kw 21 bleibt, wurde von kw 18 verschoben. Ich habe das spectral 9.0 ex in M, Anfang März bestellt.


 
Bei mir das Gleiche. Bestellt aber schon Mitte Februar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## witchhunter (6. Mai 2014)

Verlasse mich aber auch nicht drauf kommt eh später


----------



## hometrails (6. Mai 2014)

Beim Spectral 8.9 steht jetzt auch die Gr. M (meteor grey-red) lt. Webshop wieder auf der KW21 (statt bis vorhin 22).


----------



## sarakosa (6. Mai 2014)

7.0 in rot, Größe L, Anfang Dez. bestellt wird aktuell zusammengestellt. 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarakosa (6. Mai 2014)

Montiert

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Hauke- (6. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> 7.0 in rot, Größe L, Anfang Dez. bestellt wird aktuell zusammengestellt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk




Wann ist dein offizieller Liefertermin? Hab genau dat gleiche Bike Anfang Januar bestellt und bei mir wurde es auf 22 KW von der 14 verschoben.... hoffe es kommt vllt doch etwas früher ^^


----------



## sarakosa (6. Mai 2014)

-Hauke- schrieb:


> Wann ist dein offizieller Liefertermin? Hab genau dat gleiche Bike Anfang Januar bestellt und bei mir wurde es auf 22 KW von der 14 verschoben.... hoffe es kommt vllt doch etwas früher ^^


Bekomme eine separate Mail mit einem Kalenderlink. Kann dann einen Wunschtermin zur Abholung eintragen.  


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## sarakosa (6. Mai 2014)

Ursprünglich war es kw14, dann verschoben auf Kw19


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

ich hab auch ein 7.0 rot in L im OKTOBER bestellt! mann, da muss ich doch mal anrufen heute, nicht dass die noch auf geld warten, dass ich ja erst bei Abholung abliefern muss ;-)


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

Hotline niocht erreichbar wegen einer Schulung. Ob es was neues gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Hotline niocht erreichbar wegen einer Schulung. Ob es was neues gibt?



Thema: vertrösten von Kunden anfragen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

Thema: "Wie erkläre ich Kunden, dass ein Multifunktionstuch doch ne super Sache ist...auch ohne Bike!"

Ist immer noch nicht erreichbar...übrigens. Es wird aber auch nicht gesagt, ob den ganzen Tag oder nur bis zu einer gewissen Uhrzeit, sondern auf E-Mail verwiesen. Will nicht wissen, was da dann zusätzlich zum normalen E-Mail-berg aufläuft *schüttel* Das will ich nicht abarbeiten müssen...


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Mai 2014)

Heute ist Richtfest des neuen Montage- und Logistikzentrums in KO - evtl.(!!) hängt es damit zusammen.


----------



## sarakosa (7. Mai 2014)

So am Samstag um neun ist Übergabe. 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

Aber das man dann so gar nichts dazu sagt, wann die Hotline wieder erreichbar ist...tststs...na dann wünsche ich gute Verrichtung beim Richtfest...


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> So am Samstag um neun ist Übergabe.


 
Nicht, dass du es falsch verstehst, ich freu mich für dich, abe rmich nervt es jetzt schon ein wenig, dass ich am 18.10. bestellt habe und noch nichts gehört habe. Ich meditiere einfach noch ein wenig und warte darauf, dass die Hotline wieder besetzt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monaco100 (7. Mai 2014)

Mein Nerve AL 8.0 kam auf den Tag wie angekündigt. Dankenswerterweise hat es sogar ein Nachbar angenommen, sodass ich mir sogar den Weg zur Post gespart habe...


----------



## sarakosa (7. Mai 2014)

Hast du irgendwelche Extras bestellt? 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt bin ich auch dran. Mail zur letzten Etappe kam gerade. Abholung ab sicher erst Samstag in einer Woche...


----------



## thor2211 (7. Mai 2014)

Liebe Leidensgenossen. Ich glaubs nicht. Da ist in der aktuellen Mountain Bike doch tatsächlich mein Leserbrief veröffentlicht. Shaut mal bei Lesermeinungen nach. Vielleicht nützt es ja was.


----------



## sarakosa (7. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich auch dran. Mail zur letzten Etappe kam gerade. Abholung ab sicher erst Samstag in einer Woche...


Ei geht doch 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (7. Mai 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> Liebe Leidensgenossen. Ich glaubs nicht. Da ist in der aktuellen Mountain Bike doch tatsächlich mein Leserbrief veröffentlicht. Shaut mal bei Lesermeinungen nach. Vielleicht nützt es ja was.


Was hast du geschrieben?


----------



## Jogi (7. Mai 2014)

Bin dann mal weg 





Hab Specki heute abgeholt


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lirasi (7. Mai 2014)

so Kameraden

nachdem mein Bike ja aufgrund CANYON nicht wie bestellt zur KW 13 fertig wurde, stand es jetzt 4 Wochen bei denen fertig rum :-(

--> aber am SAMSTAG hole ich es


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe ist der Hammer! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## lirasi (7. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (7. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bin dann mal weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir erwarten dann nen ausführlichen Bericht 
Besonders interessiert mich die Meinung zur Felge und natürlich zur Gabel! 
Lass krachen!


----------



## LasseChristian (8. Mai 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Besonders interessiert mich die Meinung zur Felge und natürlich zur Gabel!
> Lass krachen!


kommt doch bestimmt ne pike rein...ohne kann man sich doch nimmer sehen lassen


----------



## adsiebenaz (8. Mai 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> kommt doch bestimmt ne pike rein...ohne kann man sich doch nimmer sehen lassen



Ohne Pike kann man das Rad nicht fahren, das steht fest. 
Ebenso die instabilen Felgen, brechen beim ersten Bordsteinkontakt.


----------



## Jogi (8. Mai 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> kommt doch bestimmt ne pike rein...ohne kann man sich doch nimmer sehen lassen


Rev. bleibt drin  ich wollte ein Bike mit 130-140mm, da ist die Rev. mit 150 schon Obergrenze. (Fahrtechnik vs. Federweg )



adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Ohne Pike kann man das Rad nicht fahren, das steht fest.
> Ebenso die instabilen Felgen, brechen beim ersten Bordsteinkontakt.


Die Felgen sind in der Tat sehr schmal, im Vergleich mit meinen Spike35 vom FRX  
aber das Bike soll ja ein AM bleiben und kein Enduro werden


----------



## Spectraltaeter (8. Mai 2014)

Endlich wieder normale Leute hier


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Mai 2014)

Freitag versendet und Gestern angekommen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

So... Schei....  darauf! Will nicht bis August warten. Bestellung fürs SLX HT storniert und ein LUX geordert. Lieferbar so Gott will, ende Mai. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## thor2211 (9. Mai 2014)

so, an alle die noch immer an Service glauben.
Mein bike hat dhl so wie es aussieht wohl verloren. Hatte am Freitag den ersten Rückruf von Canyon überhaupt.
Also bike weg, aber nicht mehr Lieferbar/ ausverkauft. Aha, was nun?
Mein Vorschlag doch ein neues mit einem Ersatzrahmen aufzubauen wurde abgelehnt, da sie  die Anbauteile nicht haben oder sie sonst bei einem anderen Rad fehlen würden ??? Das würde den Produktionsprozess durcheinander bringen.
Welchen Produktionsprozess? Wusste gar nicht das Canyon sowas hat.
Aber sie haben extra für mich ein Rad der letzte Lieferung geblockt und sie werden das extra nur ganz für mich schon in der kw 28 !!! zusammenbauen. D.h. in über 2 Monaten.
Auf meine Frage ob das jetzt ernst gemeint war oder ob das ein schlechter Witz ist konnte ich keine Antwort bekommen.
D.h. Canyon bzw. ihr Partner liefert nicht und es ist ihnen auch scheissegal.
Ohne Worte...


----------



## haga67 (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist echt bitter. Aber da du ja eh die Annahme verweigern wolltest, kann's Dir ja egal sein 
Deinen Leserbrief und die Veröffentlichung finde ich trotzdem gut 



thor2211 schrieb:


> Echt krass, dass man bei Canyon total verarscht wird.
> Aber die haben es echt nicht nötig. Die interessiert nichtmal wenn ihnen ein rad für 3300€ verschwindet bzw. noch nicht bezahlt wurde.
> Falls es doch noch kommt werde ich die Annahme verweigern. Jetzt reichts endgültig.
> D.h. demnächst wird ein nerve al 9.9 sl frei. Wenns denn auftaucht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

Heute in Koblenz mein Spectral abgeholt. Alles top, Bike ist 1a montiert. Bremsleitungen etc. nicht zu lang und sauber verlegt. Kein klappern oder schleifen. Komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde mit einigen Höhenmeter hoch und runter. Bin total begeistert. 
Verabschiede mich und wünsche allen eine kurze Wartezeit. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## rnReaper (10. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch!.. Wir erwarten natürlich eine ausführliche Bilderreihe


----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

Schnelles Handybild vor der Tour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Schnelles Handybild vor der Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist denn das für ein Schutzblech.. Bringt das was?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Schutzblech.. Bringt das was?



Hab ich heute auch montiert. Ist das diese Carbon Version? 

Bin mal echt gespannt was es bringt. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2014)

Ist ja witzig, das Carbon-Teil liegt bei mir auch schon bereit. 

Fahre was ähnliches bereits an meinem Nerve ESX, es hält das Gesicht ganz gut von Spritzern frei. Insbesondere in Kurven mit nasse, Untergrund ne guten Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## witchhunter (10. Mai 2014)

Bei mir auch^^


----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

Ja ist das Carbon Teil. Ne bisschen Carbon am spec mußte sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

Ob was bringt? Ist mir egal 

Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Ob was bringt? Ist mir egal
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


Habt ihr mir nen Link oder Name von dem Teil? 
Sieht irgendwie cool aus...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Mai 2014)

Das original heißt marsh guard. 
Aus carbon gibts das teil bei ebay von ner Firma aus Bochum. Jollify heißen die glaub ich. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Mai 2014)

Das Original namens Marsh Guard kostet so um die 10€, besteht aus reinem Kunststoff und tut's auch.

Und ja, es bringt was. Auf einer Tour an einem kalten und feuchten Novembertag beschlug mir immer die Brille. Dann habe ich sie abgesetzt, um beim Trailgeballer was sehen zu können. Und siehe da: Ich sah aus wie Sau, aber mein Gesicht war sauber.

Kaufen und montieren!


----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/01/abgefahren-2-2/


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/01/abgefahren-2-2/
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C64



Geschossen...  

Danke Jungs


----------



## Deleted 133833 (11. Mai 2014)

hallo

habe im oktober 2013
ein spectral bestellt

angeblich soll es diesen monat kommen
weiß jemand
was da los ist bei canyon
das jahr ist bald vorbei

gruß


----------



## H8machine (11. Mai 2014)

Hmm ,also der Lieferstatus beim Lux 9.9 verwirrt mich - bei Bestellung wars KW21. Dann ne Mail mit KW22 und jetzt ist es als Expressbike und ab Lager verfügbar. Naja, ich hoff mal es kommt eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2014)

Du machst mir Angst.... 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Nidabaya (12. Mai 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren wer schon ein
27,5 Spectral 7.0 Grösse M in rot hat
Wann bekommen?
Wann bestellt?
Habe im Oktober bestellt, ursprünglich KW13 dann KW18 dann KW20.
Jetzt erster Tag KW 20 und noch nichts gehört/gelesen.

Meinte hier schon gelesen zu haben, dass solche Dinger schon rumfahren.

Anschauen durfte ich es ja schon beim Bikefestival in Riva.
War zwar ursprünglich geplant die Woche am Lago damit zu fahren. 

Eigentlich unser 5. Canyonbike aber mittlerweile knapp 28 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Dickie76 (12. Mai 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wer schon ein 27,5 Spectral 7.0 Grösse M in rot hat
> Wann bekommen? Wann bestellt? Habe im Oktober bestellt, ursprünglich KW13 dann KW18 dann KW20. Jetzt erster Tag KW 20 und noch nichts gehört/gelesen. Meinte hier schon gelesen zu haben, dass solche Dinger schon rumfahren. Anschauen durfte ich es ja schon beim Bikefestival in Riva. War zwar ursprünglich geplant die Woche am Lago damit zu fahren. Eigentlich unser 5. Canyonbike aber mittlerweile knapp 28 Wochen Lieferzeit.


 
Ich hatte am 18. Oktober bestellt, allerdings in L und wurde auf KW 19 vertröstet und der Termin wurde dann auch gehalten.

KW 20 bedeutet, dass das Rad in der KW zusammengeschraubt wird. Abholbereit bzw. versandmäßig ankommen wird es dann in der KW 21.

Die Lieferzeit kannst du aber ja fairerweise so nicht rechnen, da ja von Anfang an klar war, dass es im Jahr 2013 ohnehin nicht mehr kommen wird und es wurde ja auch kommuniziert, dass es erst frühstens im März verfügbar sein wird. 

Einfach abwarten und locker machen, dat wird schon werden. ich war auch höllenmäßig nervös, ob das jetzt endlich klappt und auf einmal hatte ich die Mail


----------



## Ric182 (12. Mai 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wer schon ein
> 27,5 Spectral 7.0 Grösse M in rot hat
> Wann bekommen?
> Wann bestellt?
> ...


Hab das selbe Rad am 25. Oktober bestellt, kw. 12 war geplant dann auf 18. verschoben. Hab's dann am 2. Mai um 18:15 in Koblenz abgeholt. Vor mir war auch jemand dran der das selbe Rad geholt hat. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarakosa (13. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 18. Oktober bestellt, allerdings in L und wurde auf KW 19 vertröstet und der Termin wurde dann auch gehalten.



Und bist du zufrieden? Hab mit meinem 7.0 seit Samstag rund 100km gemacht , leider meist bei Regen bzw. feuchtem Untergrund. Aber das Ding geht super! Finde nur die Conti kannst du bei dem Wetter voll vergessen. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.  Bergrunter wie im Flug, hoch etwas gemütlicher als mit meinem alten Hardtail von Canyon. 
Negative Punkte: 
- wie schon geschrieben, finde ich die Conti nicht so gut (bei nässe)
- Die Abdeckung für den Zug der Sattelstütze oberhalb vom Tretlager löst sich noch von allein. Bekomme die nicht richtig fest.
- ein 27,5" Spectral wird genauso schnell dreckig wie ein 26" Canyon Hardtail. Finger weg von dem Bike wer sich da was anderes erhofft hatte 
Positiv
+ Super Handling, fühle mich richtig sicher auf dem Bike!
+ Klettert besser als ich erwartet hatte
+ 2x10 Schaltung passt super zu meiner Fahrweise
+ ein 27,5" Spectral sauber machen macht mehr Spaß, als ein 26" Canyon Hardtail


----------



## Ric182 (13. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Und bist du zufrieden? Hab mit meinem 7.0 seit Samstag rund 100km gemacht , leider meist bei Regen bzw. feuchtem Untergrund. Aber das Ding geht super! Finde nur die Conti kannst du bei dem Wetter voll vergessen. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden.  Bergrunter wie im Flug, hoch etwas gemütlicher als mit meinem alten Hardtail von Canyon.
> Negative Punkte:
> - wie schon geschrieben, finde ich die Conti nicht so gut (bei nässe)
> - Die Abdeckung für den Zug der Sattelstütze oberhalb vom Tretlager löst sich noch von allein. Bekomme die nicht richtig fest.
> ...


Das Rad ist echt Super, hab aber direkt nachdem ich den Bock nachhause geholt habe vorne und hinten den nobby nic drauf gezogen. Der 2,4er von Conti war mir zu breit weil ich erst mal wieder Ausdauer aufbauen muss. Da fahr ich dann lieber den 2,25er nobby  die Schaltung finde ich auch Super *daumen*


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sauerland1 (13. Mai 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> ...ein 27,5" Spectral sauber machen macht mehr Spaß, als ein 26" Canyon Hardtail



Bist Du jeck? Ein Fully putzen ist ja fast schon Höchststrafe
Die ganzen kleinen Löcher und engen Winkel an Wippe und Dämpfer. Da lässt man sich am besten ein paar Finger brechen um überall hinzukommen 
Ansonsten macht es natürlich Spaß nach jeder Ausfahrt wieder ein blitzblankes Bike in der Garage stehen zu haben.


----------



## Jogi (13. Mai 2014)

Garage? nur wenn 10kg Modder dran hängen, muss es in die Garage, sonst in die Wohnung 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sauerland1 (13. Mai 2014)

mein Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gor-Don (13. Mai 2014)

Ins Bett...


----------



## sarakosa (13. Mai 2014)

Die Frau schläft in der Garage. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Mai 2014)

Gulp... Mein Luchs kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Bereits im Versand. Ging jetzt doch viel schneller wie gewollt. Die wollen an meine Kohle.


----------



## der_M. (14. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Gulp... Mein Luchs kommt in den nächsten Tagen. Bereits im Versand. Ging jetzt doch viel schneller wie gewollt. Die wollen an meine Kohle.


 
wann bestellt? Welches Modell?

Danke für Info...


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Mai 2014)

Hatte erst HT bestellt, dann letzten Mittwoch auf lux 9.9sl umgebucht.


----------



## H8machine (14. Mai 2014)

Jo wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Schneller als gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (14. Mai 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> Jo wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Schneller als gedacht.


Meins auch, wird dann hoffentlich nächste Woche ankommen


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Mai 2014)

Fyi:
_Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für das Spectral AL 7.9 Bike entschieden haben. Aufgrund der OEM Ware werden die M1700 Spline Laufräder ohne den Tublessfelgenband und Tubelessventil ausgeliefert. Für den Umbau brauchen Sie den DT Swiss Tubeless Kit._


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Mai 2014)

Komisch. Bei einigen Usern wurde das mitgeliefert...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Mai 2014)

Hatte jemand bei seinem Strive tubeless Ventile dabei? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## rnReaper (14. Mai 2014)

Hm.. Kann mich aber auch erinnern irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das tubelesskram dabei sein sollte.. Oder war es nur das eS rdy ist? Eigentlich.. Halb so wild. Bin schon froh, wenn es überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Mai 2014)

Wäre ja mal interessant. Dann hätte ich das gern noch ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## earlofwine (14. Mai 2014)

Wird man über Lieferverzug informiert? 
Oder kommt die Versandnachricht einfach irgendwann? 
Habe diese Woche (KW20) bei Bestellung als Versandwoche genannt bekommen. Seitdem nichts mehr.
Kann man nach eurer Erfahrung davon ausgehen, dass es dann nächste Woche bei mir ist?

Danke!


----------



## rnReaper (14. Mai 2014)

Hab ne mail mit Verzug und nen neuen voraussichtlichen Termin bekommen


----------



## daniel_s (15. Mai 2014)

So, letzte Woche mein Nerve AL 9.0 bestellt. Lieferzeit (M) ist mit KW26 angegeben. Ich zähle schon die Tage


----------



## Nidabaya (15. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hab ne mail mit Verzug und nen neuen voraussichtlichen Termin bekommen


 das hab ich schon öfters bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (15. Mai 2014)

Soooo... mein Haiger ist in der Post. Wie gut das ich noch 9 Tage in Espania festsitze.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Mai 2014)

Hab ne Mail bekommen dass meine Bestellung an DHL übergeben wurde.... Yeah!!!  
Dann hab ich die Bestellnummer gecheckt und bemerkt dass es nur das Tool ist,  nicht das Bike.  Grrrr. 
Darum: 
Die fehlenden Komponenten fürs Specki 29 xl 7.9 kommen wohl nächste Woche.  Lieferung demnach kw22...immernoch.


----------



## Stoepel (15. Mai 2014)

Habe heute eine Mail bekommen das mein 9.0 EX in Größe L an zusammengestellt wurde und an DHL übergeben wird.


----------



## rnReaper (15. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hab ne Mail bekommen dass meine Bestellung an DHL übergeben wurde.... Yeah!!!
> Dann hab ich die Bestellnummer gecheckt und bemerkt dass es nur das Tool ist,  nicht das Bike.  Grrrr.
> Darum:
> Die fehlenden Komponenten fürs Specki 29 xl 7.9 kommen wohl nächste Woche.  Lieferung demnach kw22...immernoch.



Als ich angefangen habe zu lesen, hat  sich n mittelschwerer Ausraster bereit gemacht.. Erschreck mich net so


----------



## Timo S. (15. Mai 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Mail bekommen das mein 9.0 EX in Größe L an zusammengestellt wurde und an DHL übergeben wird.


Wann bestellt?


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Als ich angefangen habe zu lesen, hat  sich n mittelschwerer Ausraster bereit gemacht.. Erschreck mich net so


Hehe... Sorry das war leider Absicht... Ggg
Ich hatte auch fast einen... Hihi


----------



## Stoepel (16. Mai 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Wann bestellt?


Am 6.12. habe ich bestellt


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. Mai 2014)

So, leute ich bin raus hier. Mein Lux ist im Auto vom Nachbarort zu mir. Kommt immer gegen 10.00. Hoffe es hat keine Schäden, kann es erst nächste Woche checken. Aber 9 Tage nenne ich mal Rekordverdächtig.


----------



## earlofwine (16. Mai 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!

Mein erster Versuch mit Canyon beginnt sich gerade aufzulösen.
Mail mit falschem Namen und Kundennummer bekommen und eine kleine Verzögerung von 5 Wochen. Natürlich bin ich auch betroffen, bzw der Nachwuchsbiker dem das Rad geschenkt wurde.

Und die glauben ernsthaft ich bräuchte dringend ein Multitool als Entschädigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (16. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hehe... Sorry das war leider Absicht... Ggg
> Ich hatte auch fast einen... Hihi


Moment.. Wieso bekommst du n tool und ich n Tuch ?


----------



## mssc (16. Mai 2014)

Das hatte ich bei meinem Spectral auch, komischerweise war der Name und die Kundennummer nur falsch, wenn ich über das webmail auf meinen Account zugegriffen habe, daheim im Outlook war mein Name und meine Kundennr. drin.


----------



## earlofwine (16. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Moment.. Wieso bekommst du n tool und ich n Tuch ?



Sie legen sogar eine Satteltasche dazu, aber was will ich damit? 
Das ist kein Angebot, sondern ein Witz!


----------



## Morphy_8 (16. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Moment.. Wieso bekommst du n tool und ich n Tuch ?


Weil ich Ihnen gesagt habe,  dass ein Tuch mich nicht wirklich besänftigen könnte und sich schon alle High-tech Tücher der Weltelite aus Froschfotzenleder in meinem Haushalt befinden...


----------



## rnReaper (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## witchhunter (16. Mai 2014)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!
> 
> Mein erster Versuch mit Canyon beginnt sich gerade aufzulösen.
> Mail mit falschem Namen und Kundennummer bekommen und eine kleine Verzögerung von 5 Wochen. Natürlich bin ich auch betroffen, bzw der Nachwuchsbiker dem das Rad geschenkt wurde.
> ...


Wann und was hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (16. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Weil ich Ihnen gesagt habe,  dass ein Tuch mich nicht wirklich besänftigen könnte und sich schon alle High-tech Tücher der Weltelite aus Froschfotzenleder in meinem Haushalt befinden...


  Schon heute der beste Forumsbeitrag!!!!


----------



## earlofwine (16. Mai 2014)

witchhunter schrieb:


> Wann und was hast du bestellt?


Anfang April ein AL SLX 7.9 in M grau.

Ich bin nicht sicher welche Software verwendet wird für die Lagerhaltung, aber letzten Dienstag waren laut Hotline alle Komponenten verfügbar und es musste nur noch aufgebaut werden. Da könnte man wohl nachbessern.

Jetzt kann ich zumindest mitreden, wenn es um Versender geht.


----------



## ChrisCubeS (16. Mai 2014)

So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Reihe der Wartenden ein.
Gestern ein Spectral 8.0 in L und Farbe Stealth bestellt. Glück gehabt ! (wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, da jetzt wieder ausverkauft).
voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW23


----------



## H8machine (16. Mai 2014)

Bin hier auch raus - Lux heute angekommen-2 Wochen vor dem Liefertermin - und jetzt nur noch fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## LasseChristian (16. Mai 2014)

auch raus, EX 9.0 M bestellt 11.3. vorhergesagt kw21, heute an dhl übergeben, soll angeblich schon morgen ankommen


----------



## simondaniel (16. Mai 2014)

hallo


Ich habe am 6. Dez. 2013  Fahrrad von der Modellreihe Spectral al 7.0 in rot
erworben.
Mein Vater  hat am gleichen Tag das Spectral 8.0 in schwarz gekauft und  es zu dem genannten Liefertermin (Kw.12)erhalten. Heute (16.5.2014) warte ich nun 23 Wochen(!) auf mein Rad. Es ist mir ein Rätsel warum zwischen den beiden Rädern 11 Wochen Verzögerung liegen .
Ich habe zwar eine Nachricht  bekommen, dass es diese Woche kommen soll, bin aber langsam skeptisch was  Versprechungen von canyon anbelangt!
Die Vorfreude auf mein Rad hat sich nun mittlerweile auf Frust umgelagert, da mir schon unzählige Fahrradtouren bei schönstem Wetter verwehrt worden sind. Es bleibt auch die Tatsache, dass im Spätjahr (wie es wohl immer ist) wieder die neuen Modelle rauskommen  und ich jetzt Mitte Mai noch auf dass jetzige aktuelle warte. Ich bin zwar mit einer Radhose und nem Trikot enschädigt worden, sehe es aber langsam nicht mehr ein den vollen Preis zu bezahlen!


----------



## sarakosa (17. Mai 2014)

simondaniel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Ich habe am 6. Dez. 2013  Fahrrad von der Modellreihe Spectral al 7.0 in rot
> ...


Kann deinen Frust gut verstehen. Hatte meins in der gleichen Woche bestellt und letzten Samstag endlich unterm Hintern gehabt. Hast jetzt so lange gewartet, halte die paar Tage aus, es lohnt sich glaub mir! 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## haga67 (17. Mai 2014)

simondaniel schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> Ich habe am 6. Dez. 2013  Fahrrad von der Modellreihe Spectral al 7.0 in rot
> ...



Die ersten roten wurden nicht ausgeliefert, weil es Probleme mit dem Lack gab.
Die letzten Tage kriegst Du auch noch rum. Und die Modelle die im Herbst neu rauskommen, haben ja auch wieder entsprechende Lieferzeit. Aber Deinen Frust verstehe ich auch


----------



## Tymotee (17. Mai 2014)

So habe gerade das Nerve AL 8.9 bestellt. Liefertermin Ende Juni. Bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich auch der Schnee am Berg verschwunden


----------



## Morphy_8 (17. Mai 2014)

Mein Carbon-Spritzlappen ist auch da,  jetzt fehlt nur noch das Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Mein Carbon-Spritzlappen ist auch da,  jetzt fehlt nur noch das Bike....



Das teil kannst du vergessen. 
Wirklich was bringen tut das nicht. Sieht dabei auch noch bescheuert aus. Meine Freunde lachen mich deswegen schon aus.. 
Ich glaub ich baue es wieder ab. 

Jemand Interesse?  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Morphy_8 (17. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Das teil kannst du vergessen.
> Wirklich was bringen tut das nicht. Sieht dabei auch noch bescheuert aus. Meine Freunde lachen mich deswegen schon aus..
> Ich glaub ich baue es wieder ab.
> 
> ...


Also ich finde das Teil ganz hübsch... Wieviel es bringt were ich sehen...Oder besser schmecken


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## rnReaper (18. Mai 2014)

@Spectraltaeter 
Ich bin immer wieder schwer begeistert, wenn jemand Fotos machen kann. Danke 
(Welche Hardware nutzt du?)


----------



## Rayman009 (18. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ich hab mir diese Woche ein GC AL 6.9 bestellt, voraussichtlicher Versandtermin KW 28  so lange heissts wohl Durchhalten....


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. Mai 2014)

@rnReaper
Danke, ist ne Can(y)on 7D mit FB 200 2.8 bzw. 100 2.8
So bin dann raus!


----------



## lirasi (18. Mai 2014)

hab mein Bike letzten Samstag abgeholt, nach 16 (!!!!) Wochen.
Egal, sprang halt günstig ein neuer (passender) Helm mit aus 

Heute dann die erste Runde gedreht, und bin begeistert. Hatte lange mit mir gehadert, ob nicht doch das Spectral..... aber jetzt bin i zufrieden und hier raus.....


----------



## Dickie76 (19. Mai 2014)

Also, ich konnte am Samstag mein Spectral auch in Empfang nehmen. Übergrabe lief erstklassig und reibungslos. die ersten Mini-Drops (30 cm) im Garten und die Treppenabfahrt von der treasse lassen großes vermuten und zauberten mir ein großes Grinsen ins Gesicht. An alle Spectral-Wartenden möchte ich Durchhalteparolen senden. Es ist das mit Abstand beste MTB, das ich je besessen und gefahren habe. Einfach erste Sahne!

Ich bin dann raus...


----------



## M.C (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Eigentlich war ich die letzten Jahre auf DHler und Enduro unterwegs (von Specialized)!
Aber ich habe seit einiger Zeit den Drang mir wieder mal (wie Anfang der 90er) ein Hardtail zu kaufen und auch mal ein 29er zu fahren.
Darum habe ich mir heute ein "Grand Canyon AL SLX 7,9 29" in Acid Storm bestellt.
Liefertermin 1 oder 2 Juli Woche!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## witchhunter (19. Mai 2014)

So es geht in die heiße Phase 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann dann etwa die email für den Abholungstermin kommt?


----------



## Terenze (19. Mai 2014)

witchhunter schrieb:


> So es geht in die heiße Phase
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann dann etwa die email für den Abholungstermin kommt?


 
Hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, sollte dir in der Woche ,in der dein Liefertermin ist, zugesendet werden. Bei mir heißt das konkret: diese Woche Email mit Link zum Terminkalender, nächste Woche (hoffentlich) Bike abholen


----------



## witchhunter (19. Mai 2014)

Boah ernsthaft, ich werde immer ungeduldig  das ist schlimmer als Weihnachten, Geburtstag und alles andere zusammen


----------



## Bennibike (19. Mai 2014)

witchhunter schrieb:


> So es geht in die heiße Phase
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann dann etwa die email für den Abholungstermin kommt?



Mein Mädel ( für Nerve AL 7.0w) hatte am Tag nach dieser Mail bereits die Einladung zum abholen erhalten. Sie hat gleich den Termin für Samstag gebunkert.
Ich habe die Mail heute für Spectral AL 8.9 grau/L bekommen und erwarte morgen die Abholermail. Dann wird direkt der Termin für Samstag gebunkert.


----------



## witchhunter (19. Mai 2014)

Bennibike schrieb:


> Mein Mädel ( für Nerve AL 7.0w) hatte am Tag nach dieser Mail bereits die Einladung zum abholen erhalten. Sie hat gleich den Termin für Samstag gebunkert.
> Ich habe die Mail heute für Spectral AL 8.9 grau/L bekommen und erwarte morgen die Abholermail. Dann wird direkt der Termin für Samstag gebunkert.



Gab es keine früheren?


----------



## Beamer0303 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Auch ich warte noch immer auf mein Spectral 8.0 was ich schon am 8.März bestellt habe. 
Naja der 1. Liefertermin war KW19. 
2 Tage später kam ne Mail das es sich auf KW 23 verschiebt.
Zwischenzeitlich hab ich aber mal bei Canyon angerufen, puhhhh  es bleibt bei KW 23.

Na dann hoffe ich mal das sich die nächsten Tage was tut!!!!

Ich kann es auch kaum abwarten!!!

mfg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bin (d)raus(sen). Heute war die Postfrau da und wollte mit der Nachnahme-Kohle gleich durchbrennen. 

Spectral 8.9 (M) meteor grey/red - Bestellt Ende April, Termin bei Bestellung KW19, verschoben auf KW22 - am Freitag in den Versand gegangen und heute zugestellt


----------



## Stoepel (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dann auch mal raus. Heute war der Postbote da mit meinem 9.0 EX in Größe L. Leider habe ich beim auspacken festgestellt, dass der Rahmen einen kleinen Lackplatzer hat und die Bremsscheibe vorne hat einen Schlag.
Bin mal gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt. 
Zum ersten Probesitzen kann ich nur sagen ist L die richtige Größe für mich bei 185 cm und SL 90


----------



## Bennibike (19. Mai 2014)

witchhunter schrieb:


> Gab es keine früheren?


Hi witchhunter,
Doch frühere Termine gab es, aber ich habe vorher keine Zeit die Räder abzuholen.
Die Ungewissheit hat ein Ende

Viel Spaß mit deinem bike!
Es kommt und das warten lohnt sich bestimmt!!!


----------



## Morphy_8 (19. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> An alle Spectral-Wartenden möchte ich Durchhalteparolen senden. Es ist das mit Abstand beste MTB, das ich je besessen und gefahren habe. Einfach erste Sahne!
> 
> Ich bin dann raus...


Wenn du noch mitliest ,  welches hast du denn?


----------



## witchhunter (19. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab das 9.0 ex in M bestellt


----------



## Morphy_8 (19. Mai 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich bin (d)raus(sen). Heute war die Postfrau da und wollte mit der Nachnahme-Kohle gleich durchbrennen.
> 
> Spectral 8.9 (M) meteor grey/red - Bestellt Ende April, Termin bei Bestellung KW19, verschoben auf KW22 - am Freitag in den Versand gegangen und heute zugestellt


Kommt sehr groß das Meteor...


----------



## Dickie76 (20. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch mitliest ,  welches hast du denn?


 
Ich glaub, bei Zitaten bekommt man immer ne Benachrichtigung...von daher lese ich wohl noch teilweise mit. 

Ich habe ein 7.0 in rot gewählt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. Mai 2014)

...und tschüss... muss dringend biken


----------



## Gor-Don (20. Mai 2014)

Bestellt, am 9. April, Lietertermin KW 21, gestern morgen eMail erhalten, dass das Bike zusammengestellt wird, nachmittags dann die Mail, dass es an DHL geliefert wurde. Laut sendungsverfolgung kommt es heute sogar schon an. Nur zu meinem Pech bin ich die nächsten 9 Tage nicht da um es zu fahren.... :'(


----------



## Morphy_8 (20. Mai 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> ...und tschüss... muss dringend biken


XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (20. Mai 2014)

Nee, is "L"
Perspektive täuscht en bisi.


----------



## witchhunter (20. Mai 2014)

So Freitag ist es soweit dann kann ich mein bike holen gab leider keinen früheren Termin


----------



## Greeny55 (20. Mai 2014)

Es geht vorwärts:"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL".
! Ach jetzt kribelst langsam wirklich 7.9 Meteor Grey in M von 19kw auf 22Kw verschoben heute war die Zusammenstellungs mail da !!


----------



## Morphy_8 (20. Mai 2014)

Nur die XL klemmen noch ein wenig...


----------



## rnReaper (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Gor-Don (20. Mai 2014)

^^ laut DHL kommt es noch heute an. Es ist gerade 19:45, ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann der bei uns klingelt...^^


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Mai 2014)

Gor-Don schrieb:


> ^^ laut DHL kommt es noch heute an. Es ist gerade 19:45, ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann der bei uns klingelt...^^



Mach mal nen Harken drann ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Morphy_8 (20. Mai 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


>


Knallst schon langsam durch?


----------



## Greeny55 (21. Mai 2014)

Lustig is das schon gestern noch dhl sendungsverfolgubg erhalten heute sollte zugestellt werden 12:30-15:30!von wegen um 16:00 hat sich der geplante zustelltermin dann auf einmal wieder entfernt bzw. Kann nicht mehr angezeigt werden! Also weiter warten ... Hat wer Zeiten wie lang dhl normalerweise braucht 2-3 Tage doch mit Sicherheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Mai 2014)

2-4 Tage ist normal und Ok 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## rnReaper (21. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Knallst schon langsam durch?



Das wäre untertrieben


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. Mai 2014)

Meine Frau zeigt mir auch schon jeden Tag den Vogel... Harhar
Was so ne Marketingstrategie aus einem machen kann... Das nächste Mal mach ich nen großen Bogen um die Canyon HP...


----------



## funweb (21. Mai 2014)

Ab heute 15:13 reihe ich mich nach langem hin und her (Nerve AL oder Spectral AL) in die Liste der Wartenden ein.
Das Speci 8.0 in Rot ist für die KW 26 avisiert. Lange Zeit bis dahin, für viel Vorfreude


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. Mai 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Ab heute 15:13 reihe ich mich nach langem hin und her (Nerve AL oder Spectral AL) in die Liste der Wartenden ein.
> Das Speci 8.0 in Rot ist für die KW 26 avisiert. Lange Zeit bis dahin, für viel Vorfreude


Na lang ist das nicht -  ehr n Quicky,  Gell rnReaper? 

Wir sind schon im Endstadium.  Damit meine ich nicht nur die Wartezeit...


----------



## Nidabaya (22. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Na lang ist das nicht -  ehr n Quicky,  Gell rnReaper?
> 
> Wir sind schon im Endstadium.  Damit meine ich nicht nur die Wartezeit...


 
Das ist keine Wartezeit,das ist ja schon fast Bike to go,
Ich hab Anfang November bestellt.
Nach mehrmaligen Lieferterminverschiebungen soll es nun endlich heute geliefert werden(wenn nicht jemand den Postman überfällt)
7 Monate! Da trägt man schon fast ein kind aus.
Würde mich mal interessieren ob noch jemand noch länger gewartet hat?
Spectral 7.0 M in rot (und rot war das handycap)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCubeS (22. Mai 2014)

ChrisCubeS schrieb:


> So, ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Reihe der Wartenden ein.
> Gestern ein Spectral 8.0 in L und Farbe Stealth bestellt. Glück gehabt ! (wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, da jetzt wieder ausverkauft).
> voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW23


 
Ich werd verrückt... hab gerade die Email mit der letzten 48 Stunden Etappe bekommen.
Gut, das Bike war schon fertig aber trotzdem eine Woche früher als geplant.


----------



## der_M. (22. Mai 2014)

Greeny55 schrieb:


> Lustig is das schon gestern noch dhl sendungsverfolgubg erhalten heute sollte zugestellt werden 12:30-15:30!von wegen um 16:00 hat sich der geplante zustelltermin dann auf einmal wieder entfernt bzw. Kann nicht mehr angezeigt werden! Also weiter warten ... Hat wer Zeiten wie lang dhl normalerweise braucht 2-3 Tage doch mit Sicherheit!



Ich hätte da noch ne ganz lustige Geschichte zu.

Bei mir war/ist es ähnlich. Montag Sendeverfolgung bekommen mit Liefertermin 20.05. quasi Dienstag. Am Dienstag Abend war dann Liefertermin verschwunden. Laut Sendungsverfolgung im Startzentrum Neuwied bearbeitet. Gestern Abend um elf kam die Aktuallisierung der Sendungsverfolgung. "Ihre Sendung wurde im Startzentrum Hamburg bearbeitet".  Ich wohne in München, Zielzentrum ist also Aschheim bei München. Naja also heute bei DHL angerufen und wollte mir das mal erklären lassen. Konnte die nette Dame an der DHL Hotline nicht. Sie konnte mir nur sagen, dass mein Bike tatsächlich in Hamburg steht... 

So warte ich also jetz also darauf, dass mein Bike nachdem es von Neuwied nach Hamburg gelangt ist, irgendwann in Aschheim landet. Naja bei mir waren es bis jetzt nur drei Monate Wartezeit. Mal sehen wieviel DHL noch draus macht...


----------



## Nidabaya (23. Mai 2014)

bin hier raus , Bike jetzt nach sieben Monaten Wartezeit da


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> bin hier raus , Bike jetzt nach sieben Monaten Wartezeit da


Respekt an dein Durchhaltevermögen!  Viel Spaß damit... 
Wir Wartenden schaffen das auch noch...


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Das ist keine Wartezeit,das ist ja schon fast Bike to go,
> Ich hab Anfang November bestellt.
> Nach mehrmaligen Lieferterminverschiebungen soll es nun endlich heute geliefert werden(wenn nicht jemand den Postman überfällt)
> 7 Monate! Da trägt man schon fast ein kind aus.
> ...


Also Anfang November.... Da bist du wahrscheinlich der shining Star! 

Da kriegt man ja schneller nen A380...hihi


----------



## Greeny55 (23. Mai 2014)

Und die Geschichte geht weiter.... 

Di, 20.05.2014 14:29Uhr--Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Di, 20.05.2014 17:04UhrNeuwiedDie Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Do, 22.05.2014 02:45UhrKölnDie Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Do, 22.05.2014 07:34UhrLeverkusenDie Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Do, 22.05.2014 18:06Uhr--Die Sendung konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden.
Fr, 23.05.2014 08:08UhrLeverkusenDie Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


Ich war gestern ganzen Tag zu Hause und das konnte nicht zugestelllt werden sehr komisch!.... Oh man ey bin mal echt gespannt bis jetzt ist auch noch nix da.


----------



## porszivo (23. Mai 2014)

Greeny55 schrieb:


> Und die Geschichte geht weiter....
> 
> Di, 20.05.2014 14:29Uhr--Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> Di, 20.05.2014 17:04UhrNeuwiedDie Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> ...


 
Darüber wunderst du dich? Bestellt du sonst nie im Internet?
Also ich weiß schon, die Jungs die Pakete ausliefern haben einen scheiss Job und ich möchte auch wirklich nicht tauschen, aber ich hab inzwischen schon das Gefühl die schreiben die Benachrichtungszettel vor Schichtbeginn und werfen die dann nur noch in den Postkasten.
Ich darf dann jedesmal zur Postfiliale um das Paket holen, obwohl jemand daheim war.


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Relationship matters! 
Wir stecken unserem Paket-Fuzzi immer mal wieder ne Kleinigkeit(!)  zu und wir quatschen miteinander...was glaubt ihr wie gut der Service läuft...


----------



## porszivo (23. Mai 2014)

Klar, zu Zeiten als ich noch Jung war da kannten meine Großeltern den Postmann noch per Namen, aber was man so liest und mitbekommt sind die Jungs immer mehr unter einem extremen Zeitdruck und werden häufig an der Anzahl der Zustellungen gemessen. Über Kleinigkeiten freuen die sich bestimmt, aber ob die *bei uns* groß Zeit zum Reden haben, das mag ich mal bezweifeln.


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

porszivo schrieb:


> Klar, zu Zeiten als ich noch Jung war da kannten meine Großeltern den Postmann noch per Namen, aber was man so liest und mitbekommt sind die Jungs immer mehr unter einem extremen Zeitdruck und werden häufig an der Anzahl der Zustellungen gemessen. Über Kleinigkeiten freuen die sich bestimmt, aber ob die *bei uns* groß Zeit zum Reden haben, das mag ich mal bezweifeln.


Stimmt schon was du sagst mit den Zustellungen,  es geht eben um die Wertschätzung. Ich könnte auch einen auf spießigen Direktor machen,  aber mit Verständnis und Menschlichkeit kann man unglaubliches erreichen... Auch in 10sec.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (23. Mai 2014)

Diese Woche hätte ich "Liefertermin" haben sollen. Als bis Heute noch keine Email mit Link zum Kalender kam, habe ich durch Eigeninitiative per Telefon erfahren, dass sich der Termin um min. zwei Wochen verzögert. Leider ist das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, Customerservice, finde ich, sollte anders aussehn... Es kam von der Dame auch keine Entschuldigung (im Namen der Firma) oder sonstwas, nur ein kaltes "das ist so und nun leg auf"...schade, die Touren nächste Woche (ich hab Urlaub) waren schon geplant.


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Terenze schrieb:


> Diese Woche hätte ich "Liefertermin" haben sollen. Als bis Heute noch keine Email mit Link zum Kalender kam, habe ich durch Eigeninitiative per Telefon erfahren, dass sich der Termin um min. zwei Wochen verzögert. Leider ist das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, Customerservice, finde ich, sollte anders aussehn... Es kam von der Dame auch keine Entschuldigung (im Namen der Firma) oder sonstwas, nur ein kaltes "das ist so und nun leg auf"...schade, die Touren nächste Woche (ich hab Urlaub) waren schon geplant.


Was für eins?


----------



## Terenze (23. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Was für eins?


Spectral 8.9 L black-sea; dass eine Komponente fehlt haben sie scheinbar erst jetzt entdeckt -.-


----------



## Greeny55 (23. Mai 2014)

Meins ist da und montiert  ich bin raus ....


 durchhalten jungs


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Terenze schrieb:


> Spectral 8.9 L black-sea; dass eine Komponente fehlt haben sie scheinbar erst jetzt entdeckt -.-


Hmmmm komisch - bei mir haben sie das Anfang der Lieferwoche gemeldet und dann 2w draufgeschlagen.  Nä.  Woche ist bei mir Liefertermin...


----------



## SpeedFreak (23. Mai 2014)

der_M. schrieb:


> Bei mir war/ist es ähnlich. Montag Sendeverfolgung bekommen mit Liefertermin 20.05. quasi Dienstag. Am Dienstag Abend war dann Liefertermin verschwunden. Laut Sendungsverfolgung im Startzentrum Neuwied bearbeitet. Gestern Abend um elf kam die Aktuallisierung der Sendungsverfolgung. "Ihre Sendung wurde im Startzentrum Hamburg bearbeitet".  Ich wohne in München, Zielzentrum ist also Aschheim bei München. Naja also heute bei DHL angerufen und wollte mir das mal erklären lassen. Konnte die nette Dame an der DHL Hotline nicht. Sie konnte mir nur sagen, dass mein Bike tatsächlich in Hamburg steht...



Das dürfte bei den Sperrgutsendungen normal sein (warum auch immer). Das war mein Sendungsverlauf:
Fr, 04.04.2014 14:16 Uhr	 --	 Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

Fr, 04.04.2014 17:33 Uhr	 Neuwied	 Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Sa, 05.04.2014 06:05 Uhr	 Hamburg	 Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Mo, 07.04.2014 11:01 Uhr	 Hamburg	 Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Mi, 09.04.2014 02:07 Uhr	 Aschheim	 Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Mi, 09.04.2014 12:11 Uhr	 --	 Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.

Mi, 09.04.2014 13:30 Uhr	 --	 Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt. 

Das Zubehör ging allerdings den direkten Weg über Regensburg...


----------



## Terenze (23. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hmmmm komisch - bei mir haben sie das Anfang der Lieferwoche gemeldet und dann 2w draufgeschlagen.  Nä.  Woche ist bei mir Liefertermin...



Ich drück dir die Daumen dass du es nächste Woche bekommst. 
Finds echt enttäuschend, weil ich Anfang der Woche noch nachfragte ob alle Teile da seien und es bei dieser Woche bleibt....  Sollten sie wenigstens ehrlich sein und direkt ne klare Ansage machen, dann trifft es einen nicht so hart *brokenheart*


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Mai 2014)

Greeny55 schrieb:


> Meins ist da und montiert  ich bin raus ....Anhang anzeigen 294958 durchhalten jungs


Machen wir...! 
Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel! 
Meteor ist sehr geil... Ich glaube da sieht man sich nicht so schnell satt.... Gggg


----------



## Beamer0303 (26. Mai 2014)

Greeny55 schrieb:


> Meins ist da und montiert  ich bin raus ....Anhang anzeigen 294958 durchhalten jungs



Hallo, ist das ein 29´?? Was für eins??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (26. Mai 2014)

Endlich, nach der langen Warterei bin ich raus, hab grad die Mail mit dem Terminplaner bekommen zur Abholung. 
Ist ein Spectral EX in L Anfang Februar bestellt.


----------



## Dickie76 (26. Mai 2014)

Nidabaya schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren ob noch jemand noch länger gewartet hat?
> Spectral 7.0 M in rot (und rot war das handycap)


 
Bin zwar schon raus, lese aber imm ernoch mit. Bestellung 18.10., Lieferung 17.5. Selbes Bike nur in L. Aber es ist das Warten wert! Was für ein Spaß!!!!


----------



## ChrisCubeS (26. Mai 2014)

So, ich bin dann raus, habe heute Post bekommen 
Spectral 8.0 in L. Sehr schönes Teil. Leider zu schlechtes Wetter und schon zu dunkel für den ersten Test.
Gewicht aus dem Karton ohne Pedale: 12,8 kg


----------



## Beamer0303 (26. Mai 2014)

ChrisCubeS schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann raus, habe heute Post bekommen
> Spectral 8.0 in L. Sehr schönes Teil. Leider zu schlechtes Wetter und schon zu dunkel für den ersten Test.
> Gewicht aus dem Karton ohne Pedale: 12,8 kg




Hallo, wann hattest du das Bike bestellt?

mfg.


----------



## ChrisCubeS (27. Mai 2014)

Beamer0303 schrieb:


> Hallo, wann hattest du das Bike bestellt?
> 
> mfg.


 
Bestellt hatte ich am 15.05.2014. Hat also nicht mal 2 Wochen gedauert.
Wie erwähnt wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, da das Bike nach meiner Bestellung gleich wieder ausverkauft war.


----------



## der_M. (27. Mai 2014)

Die Wartezeit hatte gestern ein Ende. Spectral EX in M bestellt am 12.02. nach einer Woche Versandzeit. Montiert, kurze Runde gedreht und von der ersten Sekunde an super wohl gefühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beamer0303 (27. Mai 2014)

ChrisCubeS schrieb:


> Bestellt hatte ich am 15.05.2014. Hat also nicht mal 2 Wochen gedauert.
> Wie erwähnt wahrscheinlich ein Rückläufer, da das Bike nach meiner Bestellung gleich wieder ausverkauft war.




ok, na da hast du wohl Glück gehabt. Ich warte nämlich noch immer. :-( 
KW 23 ist meine Woche wo es warscheinlich abholbereit ist!!


----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Mai 2014)

Spectral 7.9 XL,  Liefertermin KW22, heute per Hotline: Die Auslieferung dieser Woche scheint aller Voraussicht nach warscheinlich...Oder so Ähnlich


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (27. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend bestellt :Nerve Al 9.9 in black ano Gr.M Liefertermin Kw 28 . Ich glaube bis vor kurzem stand bei Verfügbarkeit noch Kw 22. Ich freue mich schon auf's neue Rad, mein erstes Fully . 
Verdammte Warterei


----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Mai 2014)

SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Das dürfte bei den Sperrgutsendungen normal sein (warum auch immer). Das war mein Sendungsverlauf:
> Fr, 04.04.2014 14:16 Uhr	 --	 Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> Fr, 04.04.2014 17:33 Uhr	 Neuwied	 Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> ...


D. H. Die Sendungen gehen alle über Hamburg.??? 
Wäre ja komisch....


----------



## ChrisCubeS (28. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> D. H. Die Sendungen gehen alle über Hamburg.???
> Wäre ja komisch....


 
Meine Sendung ging nicht über Hamburg, sondern den ganz normalen (kürzesten) Versandweg.
Allerdings wars auch bei mir so, dass zwischenzeitlich das voraussichtliche Zustelldatum nicht verfügbar war.


----------



## SpeedFreak (28. Mai 2014)

vielleicht gehen nur die Sendungen in den Süden über Hamburg? Oder vielleicht auch einfach nur ein Zufall...


----------



## hometrails (28. Mai 2014)

Haltet durch!!! Es lohnt sich wirklich! Hier nochmal mein 8.9 in M. Gerade ist durch Wetter und grippalen Infekt eine kleine Pause angesagt. 

Fazit der ersten Woche: Klettert super, verdammt schnell bergab. Das ein oder andere Strava Segment wurde gleich mal geknackt. Und für ein 29er ist das Handling auch echt noch super.

Ich bin 183cm groß mit 86er Schrittlänge. M ist perfekt. War auch der Canyon Vorschlag. Nehmt bei ähnlichen Stats kein L! Die Geo ist super und wer es unbedingt sportlicher will, macht nen längeren Vorbau dran. Das L "kürzer" zu bekommen ist durch den ab Werk sehr kurzen Vorbau quasi nicht möglich. Meine Liebste hat ein 2013er Nerve (26 Zoll mit Rahmen M). Die Oberrohrlängen sind annähernd gleich, aber das Spectral in M fühlt sich trotz kürzerem Vorbaus irgendwie größer an.


----------



## 123thorag (28. Mai 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Haltet durch!!! Es lohnt sich wirklich! Hier nochmal mein 8.9 in M. Gerade ist durch Wetter und grippalen Infekt eine kleine Pause angesagt.
> 
> Fazit der ersten Woche: Klettert super, verdammt schnell bergab. Das ein oder andere Strava Segment wurde gleich mal geknackt. Und für ein 29er ist das Handling auch echt noch super.
> 
> Ich bin 183cm groß mit 86er Schrittlänge. M ist perfekt. War auch der Canyon Vorschlag. Nehmt bei ähnlichen Stats kein L! Die Geo ist super und wer es unbedingt sportlicher will, macht nen längeren Vorbau dran. Das L "kürzer" zu bekommen ist durch den ab Werk sehr kurzen Vorbau quasi nicht möglich. Meine Liebste hat ein 2013er Nerve (26 Zoll mit Rahmen M). Die Oberrohrlängen sind annähernd gleich, aber das Spectral in M fühlt sich trotz kürzerem Vorbaus irgendwie größer an.



Sieht einfach nur geil aus! Bei mir ist aus KW 19 für das 8.9er in L (1,87 SL 87) erstmal nächste Woche geworden. Garantieren können es aber nicht... Erst lag es angeblich an dem von mir gewünschten längeren Vorbau, jetzt gibt es auf einmal wohl Zulieferprobleme...


----------



## Gor-Don (28. Mai 2014)

Nerve AL 6.0, ist da und fährt sich einfach genial! Kleiner Minuspunkt: Der Hintere schnellspanner wurde beim transport zerkratzt und guckte aus dem Karton raus. Aber mit etwas Nagellack ließ sich das Problem beseitigen. Sonst ist alles Paletti. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bremsen Links-Rechts tauschen. Allen anderen wünsche ich ein möglichst bald eintreffendes Radel und viel Vergnügen! Das warten wird sich sicherlich lohnen!


----------



## alldaylong (28. Mai 2014)

Meins ist endlich da  Bestellt vorletzte Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampitsch (29. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern mein Grand Canyon sl 7.9 se bekommen. Heute die erste Ausfahrt und bin voll begeistert über die Qualität. Das Rad war sehr gut verpackt und super eingestellt. Wenn alle Räder so ausgeliefert werden dann können sich die Händler wirklich eine Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## winni1990 (29. Mai 2014)

Reihe mich auch hier ein  

Nach genauem lesen aller Vor und Nachteile bezüglich Service, Lieferzeit etc. habe ich mich doch entschlossen bei Canyon zu bestellen  

Es ist ein Canyon Yellowstone 3.9 AL geworden in S ( wurde so vorgeschlagen laut PPS bei 178cm / 81cm Schrittlänge) , also bei weitem nix hochkarätiges wie bei den posts vor mir  Bin ja noch blutiger Anfänger... 

Lieferbar soll es schon in KW25 sein, mal schauen ob der Termin eingehalten wird  

Grüße 

Winni


----------



## rnReaper (30. Mai 2014)

Das gibts doch wohl nicht. Mein Spectral wurde schon wieder verschoben.. Diesmal auf KW24 ... Und das obwohl mir gesagt wurde, das mein Auftrag schon in der Werkstatt sei, nur die Kommission noch fehlt, welche die Übergabe an den Showroom bestätigt.
Langsam werde ich wütend..


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Mai 2014)

Dito,  ich glaube da wird nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt. Jetzt ist die Lieferzeit auf Par mit dem VX135...Votec, you may get a new Customer... 

Ach und ein Tuch soll ich bekommen... Das können Sie behalten und feucht in den Kühlschrank legen,  damit sie sich meine Watschn,  die ich Ihnen per Mail schicken werde,  lindern können...


----------



## indiostar (30. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann, schon wieder verschoben. (Spectral Meteor Red 7.9 M). Das nimmt wohl nie ein Ende. Jetzt bin ich schon bei KW 24 und Oktober 2013 bestellt ...


----------



## rnReaper (30. Mai 2014)

N 3/4 Jahr auf sein Rad warten. Das kann doch net möglich sein.


----------



## Hips (30. Mai 2014)

winni1990 schrieb:


> Reihe mich auch hier ein
> 
> Nach genauem lesen aller Vor und Nachteile bezüglich Service, Lieferzeit etc. habe ich mich doch entschlossen bei Canyon zu bestellen
> 
> ...


Hi, hast du mal die Canyon Telefon Hotline bezüglich einer Beratung bei der richtigen Rahmengröße in Betracht gezogen?
Rahmengröße S erscheint mir bei 178/81 als zu klein, es sei denn, du weißt genau was du tust - scheint ja bei dir eines der ersten MTBs zu werden! 
Ich habe auch den Verdacht, dass die Rahmengröße wohl bei einem cm mehr in der Schrittlänge auf M wandern wird. Miss gegebenenfalls deine Schrittlänge noch einmal nach! Ich kann dir bei den Werten jedoch nur zu einem Wechsel zu M raten!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab einen S Rahmen bei 172cm Körpergröße. Für mich perfekt aber wäre ich 2-4cm größer würde ich auf jeden Fall auf M wechseln. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## thor2211 (30. Mai 2014)

Bei 178 cm ist S meiner Meinung nach definitiv zu klein. Ich habe bei 180cm M und das ist perfekt. Wenn du halbwegs normale Beine hast nimm auf jeden Fall M. Auf die Beratung kannst du verzichten. Die hacken auch nur die Werte ins Pps ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (30. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Spectralvertrösteten auf KW24. Was habt ihr denn genau bestellt? Mein 7.9 XL war von Anfang an auf KW24. Ich mache mir dann langsam doch Sorgen... :-( 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rnReaper (30. Mai 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Spectralvertrösteten auf KW24. Was habt ihr denn genau bestellt? Mein 7.9 XL war von Anfang an auf KW24. Ich mache mir dann langsam doch Sorgen... :-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk



direkt 1.1.14


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Mai 2014)

10.1.14
7.9, XL,  meteor,  standart Vorbau

Lantama,  wann bestellt?


----------



## lantama (30. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> 10.1.14
> 7.9, XL,  meteor,  standart Vorbau
> 
> Lantama,  wann bestellt?


27 Jan. Auch meteor Grey 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lantama (30. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Dito,  ich glaube da wird nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt. Jetzt ist die Lieferzeit auf Par mit dem VX135...Votec, you may get a new Customer...
> .


Ich habe da auch mal als Alternative angerufen letzte Woche. Die konnten mir weder zu Gewicht noch zum Vorbau was sagen. Das ist die ganz große Wundertüte. So was ist doch auch nicht professionell.... 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Mai 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch mal als Alternative angerufen letzte Woche. Die konnten mir weder zu Gewicht noch zum Vorbau was sagen. Das ist die ganz große Wundertüte. So was ist doch auch nicht professionell....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk



das Votec wiegt ung. wie das Slide.. Details kommen bestimmt noch. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön gearbeitet.
Vorbau ist doch nicht kriegsentscheidend..
Ergo, das Slide hat ne prima P/L und das Votec den Rahmen zum dahinschmelzen...

Aber ich warte auch erstmal noch ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn es das Slide 8 noch mal für 1700 gäbe....andere Laufräder und Scheiben rein fertig. Tja, hätte und wäre 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> das Votec wiegt ung. wie das Slide.. Details kommen bestimmt noch. Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön gearbeitet.
> Vorbau ist doch nicht kriegsentscheidend..
> Ergo, das Slide hat ne prima P/L und das Votec den Rahmen zum dahinschmelzen...





lantama schrieb:


> Wenn es das Slide 8 noch mal für 1700 gäbe....andere Laufräder und Scheiben rein fertig. Tja, hätte und wäre
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


Schon mal dort nach dem Preis gefeilscht? ;-)


----------



## lantama (30. Mai 2014)

Einmal per EMail, aber nie bei Patricia ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123thorag (31. Mai 2014)

Yeah! Endlich den Termin bekommen. Nächste Woche Mittwoch hol ich es ab (Spectral 8.9 L meteor - grey)! Bestellt im Februar. Hab den Vorbau um 2 cm verlängern lassen (1,87 SL 87).


----------



## Morphy_8 (31. Mai 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Yeah! Endlich den Termin bekommen. Nächste Woche Mittwoch hol ich es ab (Spectral 8.9 L meteor - grey)! Bestellt im Februar. Hab den Vorbau um 2 cm verlängern lassen (1,87 SL 87).


Wann nochmals bestellt?  Gab es bei dir auch Verzug?
Habe die vage Vermutung,  dass es an den M1700 liegt,  warum die 7.9er nicht kommen...


----------



## 123thorag (31. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Wann nochmals bestellt?  Gab es bei dir auch Verzug?
> Habe die vage Vermutung,  dass es an den M1700 liegt,  warum die 7.9er nicht kommen...


Bestellt Anfang Februar. Ursprünglicher Termin war KW19, also rund 4 Wochen Verzug...


----------



## lantama (31. Mai 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Yeah! Endlich den Termin bekommen. Nächste Woche Mittwoch hol ich es ab (Spectral 8.9 L meteor - grey)! Bestellt im Februar. Hab den Vorbau um 2 cm verlängern lassen (1,87 SL 87).



Laut Webseite gibt es für L den Vorbau in 50 oder 60. Oder kann man sich da was anderes wünschen ? Ich hab den 70er für XL bestellt, aber ich tippe der mir noch 1-2 cm zu kurz (198/97)


----------



## 123thorag (31. Mai 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Laut Webseite gibt es für L den Vorbau in 50 oder 60. Oder kann man sich da was anderes wünschen ? Ich hab den 70er für XL bestellt, aber ich tippe der mir noch 1-2 cm zu kurz (198/97)



Das EX hat in L normal den 50er, die anderen den 60er. Du kannst den Vorbau in jedem Fall telefonisch ändern lassen. Hatte erst nen 70er gewählt, wegen meinem langen Oberkörper jetzt vor zwei Wochen nochmal um nen cm verlängern lassen. Ich glaube die wechseln zur Not auch beim Abholtermin wenn nicht zu viel los ist...


----------



## maniac66 (1. Juni 2014)

So, nun bin ich ich auch raus hier Nach der 1. kurzen Ausfahrt Gestern kann ich nur sagen, dass sich das Warten gelohnt hat. Also haltet durch Leute! 
Rückblickend kann ich nur sagen, dass bei mir alles bestens lief. Am 26.04 hatte ich mein Spectral AL 6.9 bestellt, und am 30.05 wurde es geliefert. THX Canyon.


----------



## rnReaper (1. Juni 2014)

Ein Monat Wartezeit.. davon träume ich 
Viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac66 (1. Juni 2014)

Danke. Lag wohl am Modell, dass es zu zügig geliefert werden konnte. Ist ja mit Basic Parts bestückt... Durchhalten 

Happy Trails!


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

So, jetzt ist glaube ich Ende der Fahnenstange. Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Termin KW24 eine Falschaussage war. Richtig heisst es KW27!
D.H. Zuerst war es KW19, dann in KW19 nachgefragt ob alles nach Plan verläuft und sie meinten dass es wohl passt. Dann die Mail in KW19, dass es KW22 wird. In KW22 email, dass es nicht klappt, neuer Termin KW24. Dann heute ...naja seht ihr ja oben...

Ach ich hab am 10.1. bestellt...das wären dann in der Summe 6 Monate oder 26 Wochen oder 182 Tage oder 4368 Stunden!

Das wars für Canyon. Ich schau mich nun definitiv nach einem anderen Bike um. Schade, hatte mich bei euch recht wohl gefühlt, so viele nette und hilfsbereite Menschen...aber andere Eltern haben auch hübsche Töchter!


----------



## maniac66 (2. Juni 2014)

Kann ich gut verstehen. Da wäre dann auch bei mir Schluss mit lustig. Hoffentlich läuft es beim nächsten Mal besser.

Happy Trails!


----------



## lantama (2. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist glaube ich Ende der Fahnenstange. Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Termin KW24 eine Falschaussage war. Richtig heisst es KW27!



Urgs! Bei mir behaupten Sie noch KW24. "Die Räder befinden sich gerade in der Qualitätskontrolle". Kann ja nicht sein?!


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Urgs! Bei mir behaupten Sie noch KW24. "Die Räder befinden sich gerade in der Qualitätskontrolle". Kann ja nicht sein?!



Also ich habe immer mails bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung verzögert. Keine Ahnung was bei dir nun ist... warts einfach ab...wann ist bei dir Liefertermin?

Zum Hintergrund:
Ich habe per mail nachgehakt, da sie mir zur Wiedergutmachung für die 2. Verzögerung ein Trikot angeboten hatten. Damit habe ich eine neue Rechnung bekommen (mit Trikot) und da war dann KW27 drauf. Dann hatte ich nachgehakt mit der Bitte den 27 auf den 24. zu korrigieren...und dann das..... tsts.


----------



## lantama (2. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer mails bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung verzögert. Keine Ahnung was bei dir nun ist... warts einfach ab...wann ist bei dir Liefertermin?



Wie gesagt, er steht von Anfang an bis heute auf KW24. 



Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich habe per mail nachgehakt, da sie mir zur Wiedergutmachung für die 2. Verzögerung ein Trikot angeboten hatten. Damit habe ich eine neue Rechnung bekommen (mit Trikot) und da war dann KW27 drauf. Dann hatte ich nachgehakt mit der Bitte den 27 auf den 24. zu korrigieren...und dann das..... tsts.



Entschuldige meinen Galgenhumor: Trikot nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Entschuldige meinen Galgenhumor: Trikot nicht lieferbar?



Achso, na dann lohnt sich das Warten...


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er steht von Anfang an bis heute auf KW24.



Na ich bin mal gespannt - ich habe ja vor dir bestellt - das wäre komisch wenn du es vorher bekommst. Du hast doch auch 7.9 XL Meteor, standard VB oder?


----------



## lantama (2. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Na ich bin mal gespannt - ich habe ja vor dir bestellt - das wäre komisch wenn du es vorher bekommst. Du hast doch auch 7.9 XL Meteor, standard VB oder?



Anderer Vorbau, aber das wird es ja nicht sein. Ich tippe eher, dass ich nächste Woche auch eine unerfreuliche Mail zu erwarten habe. *Wenn* dem so ist, dann bin ich sauer, weil man mir das dann auch heute hätte sagen müssen. Das Warten nervt, aber wem sage ich das. Was hättest Du Dir als Alternative überlegt? Slide, VX 135, Spectral 8.9 in 'hässlich'  ?

Für mich würde in Frage kommen:
Slide 130 8. Umbau: Sattel, Laufräder und Bremsscheiben
VX 135 Pro: Wenn es das jemals gibt... Umbau: schwierig, ich würde bei meinem Gewicht den Laufrädern nicht wirklich trauen - zulässiges Systemgewicht laut DT Swiss 100 KG. Votec sagt Fahrer 120 KG. Nun ja. Ein "Tausch" hier sollte aber fast ohne Aufpreis machbar sein.
Spectral 8.9: 2899 ist mir eigentlich zu viel..... und dann noch in Schwarz/Blau....

Edit: Schnapszahl !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich warte mal KW24 ab, angeblich sollen die Votecs dann kommen...  Das PRO macht für mich kein Sinn - +500€ für XT und Leichtbau CC Felgen?  Naja. Ich schraub mal meinen Anspruch runter und finde das Comp. prima klasse   Wenn irgendwas "durch" gehen sollte, dann wirds ersetzt....  Nur was mach ich mit den komischen roten Pedalen?  lach


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist glaube ich Ende der Fahnenstange. Habe gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass der Termin KW24 eine Falschaussage war. Richtig heisst es KW27!
> D.H. Zuerst war es KW19, dann in KW19 nachgefragt ob alles nach Plan verläuft und sie meinten dass es wohl passt. Dann die Mail in KW19, dass es KW22 wird. In KW22 email, dass es nicht klappt, neuer Termin KW24. Dann heute ...naja seht ihr ja oben...
> 
> Ach ich hab am 10.1. bestellt...das wären dann in der Summe 6 Monate oder 26 Wochen oder 182 Tage oder 4368 Stunden!
> ...



ENTWARNUNG - Erstmal

Der Kollege hat sich vertippt - es bleibt wohl bei KW24. Die Jungs machen es aber echt spannend....Mehr als mir lieb ist.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Juni 2014)

Ist schon echt hart.. 
Hoffentlich hast du dann ja endlich mal Glück. Sonst fährst du ja bald ein Auslauf Modell.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Alf071292 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich Reihe mich hier auch mal ein. Da mein altes MTB geklaut wurde brauche ich Ersatz und hab mir am 15.5.14 ein Spectral 7.0 L in RAW bestellt. Zuerst hieß es KW 22 als Liefertermin. Letzten Freitag die Mail bekommen, dass es sich auf KW 24 verschiebt. Heute hab ich dann noch auf Nachfrage die Mail bekommen, dass der Rahmen, der noch fehlt, in den nächsten Tagen geliefert wird und mein Rad so schnell wie möglich versendet wird. Ich hoffe schwer, dass mein Rad dann auch noch in der KW 24 bei mir eintrifft. 
Ist bei mir zwar meckern auf hohem Niveau aber trotzdem ärgerlich wenn einem am Montag in KW 22 gesagt wird, dass alles noch nach Plan läuft.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Morphy_8 (2. Juni 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ist schon echt hart..
> Hoffentlich hast du dann ja endlich mal Glück. Sonst fährst du ja bald ein Auslauf Modell..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


Ja da bin ich gerade auch am Grübeln....  Also im Jan habe ich mich entschieden, 2300€ für das 7.9er zu bezahlen. Jetzt im Juni oder Juli haben die Teile doch auch schon einfach technologischen Preisverfall. Ergo, was im Jan. noch attraktiv war ist heute einigermaßen me-too. Also andere Versender gehen schon mit den Preisen runter... Sollte eigentlich Canyon jetzt auch machen, um noch etwas Loyalität zu ergattern.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Juni 2014)

Naja ich glaub mit Preisen gehen die nicht runter. Warum auch. Die verkaufen ja immer ihren bestand aus.. 
Und das man von technologischen Preisverfall sprechen kann ist denke ich weit her geholt. Gibt ja eh noch keine neueren Teile 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

na ein gewisser werteverlust ist schon da, wie ich finde.
ob ich mir jetzt zum jahres anfang n neues modell kaufe oder zur mitte des jahres, wo schon die neuen modelle angekündigt sind. wenns auch kein direkter verfall ist, so fehlt da das gleichgewicht. man kauft sich ja auch net 2 monate vor dem neuen modell das alte für den vollpreis.


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

dazu kommt, das ich mir auch net erklären kann, warum man im november n neues rad bestellbar macht und das erst im sommer ausgeliefert werden kann.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> dazu kommt, das ich mir auch net erklären kann, warum man im november n neues rad bestellbar macht und das erst im sommer ausgeliefert werden kann.



Genau da sehe ich das große Problem! 
Aber wenn du erst im Juni dein Bike bekommst ist ja nicht schlimm - die 2015er Modelle erhalten die Käufer dann ja auch ein erst im nächsten Juni! :-D 
*Vorsicht Ironie*

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## lantama (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich daraus gelernt habe. Das mache ich nicht mehr. 
Ich stelle mir nur vor ich sitze irgendwann auf dem Parkplatz in Koblenz darauf und finde es sagt mir nicht zu?!


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich daraus gelernt habe. Das mache ich nicht mehr.
> Ich stelle mir nur vor ich sitze irgendwann auf dem Parkplatz in Koblenz darauf und finde es sagt mir nicht zu?!



Das ist auch so ein Aspekt. Als das Spectral XL im Showroom war, habe ich gesagt: "Ich muss net 2 Wochen bevor das Rad für mich da steht 1 1/2 Stunden nach Koblenz düsen." Da wartet man geduldig und spart sich den Sprit. Dann war es soweit und es wurde wieder um 2 Wochen verschoben. Da kommt der selbe Gedanke. Hätte ich gewusst, das ich bis zu KW24 warten muss, wäre ich natürlich schon in der 17. gefahren.


----------



## LasseChristian (2. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> na ein gewisser werteverlust ist schon da, wie ich finde.
> ob ich mir jetzt zum jahres anfang n neues modell kaufe oder zur mitte des jahres, wo schon die neuen modelle angekündigt sind. wenns auch kein direkter verfall ist, so fehlt da das gleichgewicht. man kauft sich ja auch net 2 monate vor dem neuen modell das alte für den vollpreis.


ihr macht den fehler davon auszugehen das die modelle die im september vorgestellt werden auch sofort verfügbar sind. das erste EX ging irgendwann im Januar raus, vorgestellt im september. oder anders gesagt, das ex gibts erst seit januar


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> ihr macht den fehler davon auszugehen das die modelle die im september vorgestellt werden auch sofort verfügbar sind. das erste EX ging irgendwann im Januar raus, vorgestellt im september. oder anders gesagt, das ex gibts erst seit januar



Finde ich ja auch legitim, wenn es so ist. Aber nicht im September vorstellen und im Juni verkaufen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Juni 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> ihr macht den fehler davon auszugehen das die modelle die im september vorgestellt werden auch sofort verfügbar sind. das erste EX ging irgendwann im Januar raus, vorgestellt im september. oder anders gesagt, das ex gibts erst seit januar



Das ist genau das Problem hier: Die wollen alle Canyon, erwarten aber Radon!  Die können deutlich eher liefern.


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

Jedenfalls, wenn man es schon ab November bestellen kann


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem hier: Die wollen alle Canyon, erwarten aber Radon!  Die können deutlich eher liefern.



Es ist ja net grade Radon-Eigen so zu verfahren. Mein Cube habe ich auch im Dezember vorbestellt (Noch nicht verfügbar gewesen) und im Februar dann bekommen. Und das Radon mit seiner Preis-Strategie (Oft Rabatte auf bestimmte Modelle und verhandelbare Preise) und den Lieferzeiten Canyon voraus ist, ist wohl unbestreitbar, aber nicht so relevant.

Ich wusste ja worauf ich mich einlasse, als ich bei der Bestellung KW19 bekommen habe. Trotzdem frage ich mich: Wieso schaffen es andere Händler schneller zu Liefern und den Kunden nicht noch um Monate zu vertrösten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Juni 2014)

Tja, da ist Canyon von der Nachfrage überrannt worden. Sind ja auch geile Bikes.


----------



## rnReaper (2. Juni 2014)

Das würde ich sofort unterstreichen, wenn ich wenigstens mehr als ein XL sehen würde. An zu später Bestellung wird es kaum liegen. Glaube ein XL Bike wurde hier im Forum vorgestellt (Gibt bestimmt mehr, aber die "mega Masse" glaub ich kaum).


----------



## black_rider66 (3. Juni 2014)

Nächstes Jahr schon wird wohl alles besser durch den Neubau des Montage- und Logostik Centers mit neuem separaten Showroom für MTBs...


----------



## rnReaper (3. Juni 2014)

So.. update. Grade die Mail erhalten, das das Bike zusammengestellt wird und demnächst an den Shownroom übergeben wird. Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage wie lange "dämnächst" ist.. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das es fast ein rutsch war.


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juni 2014)

Termin steht. Am 14.06. kann ich es abholen.


----------



## black_rider66 (4. Juni 2014)

@mReaper
wiso dauert das bei dir so lange? War es deine Entscheidung oder Termin von canyon festgelegt worden? warte nämlich täglich auf meine Abholorder ..


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juni 2014)

black_rider66 schrieb:


> @mReaper
> wiso dauert das bei dir so lange? War es deine Entscheidung oder Termin von canyon festgelegt worden? warte nämlich täglich auf meine Abholorder ..



Gestern kam die erste Mail, das das Bike zusammengestellt wird. Heute morgen dann direkt die Mail mit dem Onlinekalender.
Der früheste Termin wäre der 10.06. gewesen, aber unter der Woche krieg ichs net hin - deshalb erst am Samstag.


----------



## black_rider66 (4. Juni 2014)

ups. Dann wird das ja nix mehr diese Woche mit dem Abholtermin... :-(


----------



## baleu (4. Juni 2014)

Hab schon ein bisschen mitgelesen, aber ich klink mich jetzt doch mal hier mit ein.

Nachdem ich zunächst eine zeitlang (natürlich auch hier im Forum) recherchiert habe, habe ich mich für ein Canyon Yellowstone 4.9 mit Rahmengröße L entschieden. Bestellt am 25. April, Liefertermin laut Rechnung KW 27. Zahlungseingang wurde mir auch bestätigt, ich hoffe jetzt mal auf möglichst geringe Verzögerungen 
Warum: Budget, Preis-Leistung, Radgewicht haben hier am besten zusammengepasst. Dafür muss man natürlich die lange Lieferzeit in Kauf nehmen (das ist ja zum Teil schlimmer als bei Autos), aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (5. Juni 2014)

Ich bin raus- war mein Spectral gestern abholen. Fuer ne Ausfahrt war's leider schon zu spät, aber das lange WE steht ja vor der Tuer.  Viel Spaß und kurze Wartezeiten wünsch ich Euch


----------



## black_rider66 (5. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand wie lange es dauert zwischen der ersten Mail:" rad wird dem Showroom übergeben " und einer weiteren E-Mail "Sie erhalten einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender"? Evtl. Ist die zweite mail bei im spam Ordner hängen geblieben...


----------



## rnReaper (5. Juni 2014)

Einen Tag bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (5. Juni 2014)

Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9: mein Versanddatum wurde heute von KW24 auf KW29 verschoben.

Es ärgert mich sehr.


----------



## rnReaper (5. Juni 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9: mein Versanddatum wurde heute von KW24 auf KW29 verschoben.
> 
> Es ärgert mich sehr.



Hast mein Mitgefühl


----------



## Kopernikus (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Yellowstone AL 4.9 am 16.04 bestellt. Lieferdatum 25. KW. Heute Mail bekommen mit Verschiebung auf 29. KW wegen Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente ;-(.

Weiss jemand ob man bei Canyon anrufen kann und gegebenenfalls die Komponente gegen was lieferbares Upgraden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Juni 2014)

Kopernikus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Yellowstone AL 4.9 am 16.04 bestellt. Lieferdatum 25. KW. Heute Mail bekommen mit Verschiebung auf 29. KW wegen Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente ;-(.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob man bei Canyon anrufen kann und gegebenenfalls die Komponente gegen was lieferbares Upgraden kann?


Sieht nach Rahmen aus.... (Spekulationsende)


----------



## Deleted 58680 (5. Juni 2014)

Danke. Bei mir war es auch eine Hauptkomponente, es gibt für mich leider keine großartigen Alternativen, sonst würde ich anspringen und woanders bestellen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Juni 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Danke. Bei mir war es auch eine Hauptkomponente, es gibt für mich leider keine großartigen Alternativen, sonst würde ich anspringen und woanders bestellen.


So ist es bei mir auch...


----------



## Kopernikus (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe derzeit auch keine alternativen... alles sehr nervig.

Rahmen ist natürlich der ultimative super GAU...
Ich hab jetzt mal den Support angeschrieben in Sachen Upgrade, wenn da jemand was erfährt bitte melden...

PS: Die Rahmen werden doch in einem Werk in Taiwan produziert, das ist doch überhaupt nicht lustig wenn da jetzt solche Lieferschwierigkeiten auftreten, die man ja auch nicht einfach so durch andere Komponenten lösen kann...


----------



## Kopernikus (5. Juni 2014)

Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Multifunktionstuch schenken. Dieses wird Ihrem Auftrag zu gefügt.

danke Caynon, hab ich wenigstens was für die Kette....


----------



## Morphy_8 (5. Juni 2014)

Kopernikus schrieb:


> Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Multifunktionstuch schenken. Dieses wird Ihrem Auftrag zu gefügt.
> 
> danke Caynon, hab ich wenigstens was für die Kette....


Bald gibt's nen Lieferengpass auf das Froschfotzenleder...  Hehe


----------



## Aurell (5. Juni 2014)

Servus Zusammen,

was man hier so liest hört sich alles nicht gut. Canyon scheint echte Probleme mit der Planung und seinen Lieferanten zu haben. Also ich hatte mit meiner Bestellung bessere Erfahrung gemacht und war so nur ganz kurz im Wartezimmer. Aber leider auch nur mit der Bestellung. Ich hatte ein Spectral AL 9. SL bestellt. Nachfolgende der Ablauf:

in KW12 Bestellung auf gegeben und in KW16 sollte der Versand statt finden
als Vorkasse Kunde sollte ich bis KW14 bezahlen was ich am Sonntag in KW13 machte
am Mittwoch in KW14 kam die Bestätigung das meine Geld ein gegangen war
plötzlich kam am Nachmittag Donnerstag der KW14 die Info meine Auftrag sei zusammen gestellt
ca. 2 Stunden später kam die E-Mail mit der Tracking Nummer und der Info meine Bestellung sei unterwegs
so hatte ich das Bike schon am Freitag in der KW14 anstatt in KW16 mein Bike
Was aber nicht so schön war das es keine Nachfrage gab ob früher geliefert werden kann, hätte ja sein könne das ich im Urlaub bin.

Aber leider bin ich zurück im Wartezimmer denn jetzt schwächelt plötzlich das Hinterrad der DTSwiss Laufräder. Die Spannung der Speichen hat stark nach gelassen und singen mir ein Liedchen. So erfahre ich gerade den erstklassigen Canyon Service. Denn zur Reklamation soll ich das komplett Rad sofort einschicken und mich dann gedulden. Aktuell heißt das bis zu 5 Wochen Wartezeit was aber evtl. schon mehr sein kann. Da kommt Freude auf 

Habe mich jetzt mit DTSwiss direkt in Verbindung gesetzt und ich kann die Laufräder dort einschicken. Dauer ca. 3 Wochen. So habe ich mir hier im Bikemarkt einen gebrauchten günstigen LRS gezogen um weiter fahren zu können, denn das Bike ist soweit super und macht Spaß.

Aber wegen dem super Service bei Canyon bereue ich es mir nicht das Radon Slide Carbon 160 geholt zu haben was ich auch in meiner Auswahl hatte.

Noch was zu dem Jahr 2015. Canyon führt wohl gerade SAP ein und man kann nur hoffen das es gut. Kenne Firmen die nach dem Go Live in SAP Wochen lang total gelähmt war und nichts mehr ging. Da helfen neue Produktionsräume und Show Rooms kein bisschen weiter.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Juni 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> was man hier so liest hört sich alles nicht gut. Canyon scheint echte Probleme mit der Planung und seinen Lieferanten zu haben. Also ich hatte mit meiner Bestellung bessere Erfahrung gemacht und war so nur ganz kurz im Wartezimmer. Aber leider auch nur mit der Bestellung. Ich hatte ein Spectral AL 9. SL bestellt. Nachfolgende der Ablauf:
> 
> ...



Hör auf mit SAP! :-( 
So ein go live ist schon ganz schön übel... 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Aurell (6. Juni 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hör auf mit SAP! :-(
> So ein go live ist schon ganz schön übel...


 
Ich weiß 
Ich habe solche Go Lives als Supply Chain Planner schon mit 2 anderen ERP-Systemen mit gemacht. Aber wir hatten den Go Live gut vorbereitet und sind ohne nennbare Probleme voll durch gestartet.
Andere Firmen standen durch ein Go Live schon kurz vor der Insolvenz. Da kann man nur hoffen das Canyon das besser hin bekommt als Ihre Termin Planung. Gut das ich schon mein Radel habe , aber leider zickt ja das Hinterrad .


----------



## Morphy_8 (7. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes,  hab gestern mein erstes Spectral in freier Wildbahn in Nürtingen gesehen... Naja im Biergarten halt... Ggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mordred (7. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wusste ja worauf ich mich einlasse, als ich bei der Bestellung KW19 bekommen habe. Trotzdem frage ich mich: Wieso schaffen es andere Händler schneller zu Liefern und den Kunden nicht noch um Monate zu vertrösten.



Du hast noch keinen Dacia bestelllt !
Und bei Aldi Süd gibt's über'n Sommer keine irgendwie malträtierten Heringe, welche ich so gerne ess.


Ne, aber ohne shice, mir gehts genauso. Laut der homepage schiebt sich mein Spectral 7 auch immer weiter nach hinten. Bei Bestellung war Ende Juni angedacht , jetzt sind wir fast bei Ende Juli.
Na, meiner Tochter verklicker ich immer:
Vorfreude ist die Schönste...
Ich hab schon mal die Herbstklammotten wieder in Reichweite gelegt.

Außerdem kurbelt es die Wirtschaft an. Mein GCAL 6.9, welches 2 Wochen früher kam, und nur für's km und hm Schhrubben auf Forstautobahnen gedacht war, muss jetzt für meine hometrails herhalten. Laufrad hinten übersteht diese saison wohl nicht.

Mein 5. Canyon, das Spectral, dafür aber das erste mit solcher Verzögerung, kannt ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Morphy_8 (9. Juni 2014)

So,  wir haben KW24 - meine Lieferwoche. 
Bitte drückt mir die Daumen dass es nun klappt.


----------



## Dumens100 (9. Juni 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Bei Bestellung war Ende Juni angedacht , jetzt sind wir fast bei Ende Juli.


Na noch ist Anfang Juni  Also Kopf hoch das wird Positiv denken


----------



## fatal_error (9. Juni 2014)

Ich konnte eigenartiger weise am 28.05 ein Spectral 9.0ex in Größe M bestellen…
Eigentlich ausverkauft! Vor ein paar Wochen nachgefragt bei Canyon "das Bike ist ausverkauft und es werden keine mehr gebaut!"
Da es ein Lieferdatum mit KW23 hatte hab ich sofort an einen Rückläufer gedacht. 

Freitag ist dann eine Mail gekommen (letzter Tag der KW23) Lieferschwierigkeiten bei einer Haupt-Komponente Lieferung verzögert sich auf KW25.


----------



## Alf071292 (9. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hat jemand auch seine Bestellung storniert. Bei mir ist auch KW 24 für n Spectral Al 7.0 L in RAW. Letzte Woche Montag hieß es, dass der fehlende Rahmen die Tage geliefert wird. Ich hoffe es klappt alles.


----------



## rnReaper (9. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> So,  wir haben KW24 - meine Lieferwoche.
> Bitte drückt mir die Daumen dass es nun klappt.



Ich hoffe es. Ansonsten ist es auch die Woche in der das Votec kommt


----------



## Morphy_8 (9. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es. Ansonsten ist es auch die Woche in der das Votec kommt


Bei Votec ruf ich morgen mal an...


----------



## Sonny1980HD (10. Juni 2014)

Meine Frau ist von meinen Canyon begeistert so das wir Ihr das Nerve Am 6.0 bestellt haben . Kw26 soll es wohl eintreffen. Macht bestimmt mehr Spaß zum zusammen bauen wie der gestrige Kleiderschrank . Bestellt vor 2 Woche


----------



## funweb (10. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Ab heute 15:13 reihe ich mich nach langem hin und her (Nerve AL oder Spectral AL) in die Liste der Wartenden ein.
> Das Speci 8.0 in Rot ist für die KW 26 avisiert. Lange Zeit bis dahin, für viel Vorfreude


Heute bei Canyon angerufen, es gibt (nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand)keine Verzögerung, Lieferung nach wie vor KW 26. Da bekomm ich wohl kein Tuch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (10. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Bei Votec ruf ich morgen mal an...





rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es. Ansonsten ist es auch die Woche in der das Votec kommt



Man kann ja über die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon sagen was man will: Aber immerhin darf man die Räder bestellen. Und erwiesenermaßen existieren sie wirklich.


----------



## Alf071292 (10. Juni 2014)

Wann ist denn (Uhrzeit) bei denen, die schon ein Rad bekommen habe, die Kommisionierungs/Versand Nachricht gekommen? Ansonsten Sitz ich dir ganze Woche da und aktualisierte nur meine e-mails in der Hoffnung, dass Canyon antwortet.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Juni 2014)

Alf071292 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn (Uhrzeit) bei denen, die schon ein Rad bekommen habe, die Kommisionierungs/Versand Nachricht gekommen? Ansonsten Sitz ich dir ganze Woche da und aktualisierte nur meine e-mails in der Hoffnung, dass Canyon antwortet.


So schlimm?  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Man kann ja über die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon sagen was man will: Aber immerhin darf man die Räder bestellen. Und erwiesenermaßen existieren sie wirklich.


Das mit dem Votec lässt noch so 2-3 Wochen auf sich warten...  (deutsch?) lol


----------



## rnReaper (10. Juni 2014)

Ach, die also auch..


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. Juni 2014)

Heute mal bei Canyon angerufen.  Mein Auftrag ist nicht auf der aktuellen 'delay'  Liste. Ich bange weiter... Gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (10. Juni 2014)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das endlich mal wird.


----------



## Alf071292 (11. Juni 2014)

Grad bei Canyon angerufen. Das Bike ist kommisioniert und wird in ca. 2 Tagen versendet 

Spectral AL 7.0 L Raw bestelt ende KW 20

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Morphy_8 (11. Juni 2014)

Glückspilz


----------



## wartool (13. Juni 2014)

ich nehme dann auch mal Platz - nen genaueren Termin als Herbst nennen sie für mein bestelltes Strive CF 9 race nicht :-(


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Juni 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> ich nehme dann auch mal Platz - nen genaueren Termin als Herbst nennen sie für mein bestelltes Strive CF 9 race nicht :-(



Cool, dann bist du ja der erste hier mit dem neuen Strive! 
Bin echt mal gespannt auf das teil! 
Nächsten Monat fahre ich zur Inspektion nach Koblenz. Hoffentlich kann ich das neue dann mal Probe fahren!  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juni 2014)

So, mein Termin ist wieder verschoben worden!!! Diese Woche ist Lieferwoche, nach KW19, 22 und jetzt nun eben 24. Wiedermals habe ich diese Woche angerufen um nachzufragen, wie es mit meiner Bestellung so ist. Am Dienstag war alles noch ok. Dann heute um 12.15h alles prima. Bike ist im Aufbau - dann 15h ne mail, die Lieferwoche verschiebt sich auf KW26....

Und telefonsich erreiche ich die Jungs gerade auch nicht, da sie auf Schulung sind....  aaaagh


----------



## Darth (13. Juni 2014)

ist das lächerlich von canyon.  die Saison ist ja schon fast rum...


----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich sag nur,  am 10. Jan bestellt....


----------



## lantama (13. Juni 2014)

Habe die gleiche Mail bekommen. Auch nach Anruf... Evtl ist die email nur "Standard", weil halt heute die KW endet. Das ist zumindest meine Hoffnung... 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Juni 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> ist das lächerlich von canyon.  die Saison ist ja schon fast rum...



Nich lange nicht. Geht eigentlich gerade erst los.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Habe die gleiche Mail bekommen. Auch nach Anruf... Evtl ist die email nur "Standard", weil halt heute die KW endet. Das ist zumindest meine Hoffnung...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


naja bis jetzt waren die Mails näher an der Realität dran. Aber du machst mir Mut... Radon ist auch durch,  9.0SE ausverkauft in XL


----------



## haga67 (13. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> naja bis jetzt waren die Mails näher an der Realität dran. Aber du machst mir Mut... Radon ist auch durch,  9.0SE ausverkauft in XL



Das gab es schon einige Male, dass die Systemmail trotz telefonischer Zusage kam. Und dann kam doch die Mail, dass das Rad fertig ist. Ich sag - Eure Bikes sind nächste Woche da 

Ätzend ist das trotzdem. Ich warte auch schon wieder seit 3 Tagen darauf, dass meine Garantieanfrage wegen meiner Reverb beantwortet wird.


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Begeisterte Probefahrt - Eingepackt und jetzt ab nach Hause. Detaillierte Bilder gibts später


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

Coooooool.


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

Was braucht man noch für tubeless.. Hast das gefragt?


----------



## lantama (14. Juni 2014)

Beim 7.9 nur Milch

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tbec (14. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut das beim 8.0 aus, brauche ich da auch nur noch dir Milch ?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## haga67 (14. Juni 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Wie schaut das beim 8.0 aus, brauche ich da auch nur noch dir Milch ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone


Ja.


----------



## tbec (14. Juni 2014)

Danke !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (14. Juni 2014)

So nun beginnt auch bei mir das warten auf ein nagelneues Spectral 7.9.


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Was braucht man noch für tubeless.. Hast das gefragt?



ne ey.. hab ich verpennt.. wollt nur noch aufsteigen


----------



## Darth (14. Juni 2014)

@haga67: was ist denn mit deiner reverb?


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> ne ey.. hab ich verpennt.. wollt nur noch aufsteigen


lantama hats schon beantwortet....  Gg


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Begeisterte Probefahrt - Eingepackt und jetzt ab nach Hause. Detaillierte Bilder gibts später


Und biste daheim schon etwas rumgerockt?  Was für ein geiles XL Design...  Ich halte es fast nimmer aus...  *indenstuhlbeiss*


----------



## lantama (14. Juni 2014)

Ventile bekommt man mit, Felgenband ist bereits verbaut bei den dt M1700. Laut Hotline.... 

Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Ventile bekommt man mit, Felgenband ist bereits verbaut bei den dt M1700. Laut Hotline....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk


Na dann geh ich mal Milch holen... Ggg


----------



## rnReaper (14. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Und biste daheim schon etwas rumgerockt?  Was für ein geiles XL Design...  Ich halte es fast nimmer aus...  *indenstuhlbeiss*



Hab ne längere Tour gemacht und n paar Treppen und Waldböden mit genommen.
Super ungewohnt, wenn man vom Hardtail kommt. Muss n ganz neuen Schwerpunkt finden.
Schön war, dass das Bike richtig schön am Boden kleben blieb - Konnte die Schwinge arbeiten führen und hatte n gutes Feedback.

An der Sitzposition muss ich noch etwas drehen. Kommt wohl wieder n Riser dran.. 30mm oder so.
Hab aktuell ca 10cm Sattelüberhöhung. Das geht angenehmer 

Die Übersetzung werde ich morgen ausprobieren. Da steht der Hometrail aufm Programm. Aber macht einen sehr leichtfüßigen Eindruck.


----------



## haga67 (14. Juni 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> @haga67: was ist denn mit deiner reverb?


Wenn ich mich drauf setze oder drauf drücke, gibt sie 3-5mm nach und knarrt/knackt dabei ein wenig. Wollte die zu Sport Import schicken, aber die haben mir geschrieben, dass Sram seit 1.4. alle Garantiearbeiten selbst macht. Finde bei Sram keinen technischen Support und nehme an, ich muß den Umweg über Canyon machen. Wenn die es aber in 3 Tagen nicht schaffen, auf eine Garantieanfrage zu antworten, habe ich wenig Vertrauen, dass ich die Reverb bis zum 11.7. zurück habe. Und da gehts nach Ligurieren. 
Was also tun ? Weiterfahren ? Selbst Hand an legen ? Oder zu Canyon schicken ?


----------



## Morphy_8 (14. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hab ne längere Tour gemacht und n paar Treppen und Waldböden mit genommen.
> Super ungewohnt, wenn man vom Hardtail kommt. Muss n ganz neuen Schwerpunkt finden.
> Schön war, dass das Bike richtig schön am Boden kleben blieb - Konnte die Schwinge arbeiten führen und hatte n gutes Feedback.
> 
> ...


Hört sich klasse an.  Hast du schon ne Stange in der Auswahl?  Willst du evtl.  noch breiter gehen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (14. Juni 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich drauf setze oder drauf drücke, gibt sie 3-5mm nach und knarrt/knackt dabei ein wenig. Wollte die zu Sport Import schicken, aber die haben mir geschrieben, dass Sram seit 1.4. alle Garantiearbeiten selbst macht. Finde bei Sram keinen technischen Support und nehme an, ich muß den Umweg über Canyon machen. Wenn die es aber in 3 Tagen nicht schaffen, auf eine Garantieanfrage zu antworten, habe ich wenig Vertrauen, dass ich die Reverb bis zum 11.7. zurück habe. Und da gehts nach Ligurieren.
> Was also tun ? Weiterfahren ? Selbst Hand an legen ? Oder zu Canyon schicken ?


Wenn der Sattel fest ist, und das knacken nicht von losen Schrauben kommt. Ich würde die Reverb mal ausbauen und schauen ob das knacken & knarzen nicht etwa von einem Überbleibsel an Grat des Sitzrohres her rührt.

Das sie einsackt wird sicherlich an zu wenig Luftdruck liegen. Bei ausgefahrener Stütze sollten 250 PSI Druck rein.

Link zum Manual der Reverb


----------



## haga67 (14. Juni 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel fest ist, und das knacken nicht von losen Schrauben kommt. Ich würde die Reverb mal ausbauen und schauen ob das knacken & knarzen nicht etwa von einem Überbleibsel an Grat des Sitzrohres her rührt.
> 
> Das sie einsackt wird sicherlich an zu wenig Luftdruck liegen. Bei ausgefahrener Stütze sollten 250 PSI Druck rein.
> 
> Link zum Manual der Reverb



Danke. Dann checke ich doch mal den Druck. Habe jedoch irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Hydraulik in der Reverb entlüften und irgend einen Kolben rausziehen muß. Wenn ich wüsste was man genau machen muß, würde ich die Reverb auch selber zerlegen. Aber mein Englisch ist zu schlecht, als das ich im Manuel blicke. 
Ich checke erstmal den Druck.
Das Geräusch entsteht, wenn die Reverb die 3mm nachgibt.


----------



## Hips (15. Juni 2014)

@haga67
Also das Problem verursacht mir gerade etwas Denkschmerz!
Das es am Luftdruck liegt, kann ich eigentlich kaum glauben - bzw. es würde mich doch stark wundern. Die Luftfeder wird eigentlich nur als Rückstellkraft zum Ausfahren benötigt. In Position bleibt die Reverb aufgrund des Hydraulischen Drucks (im Bild Rosa). Wenn die Stütze zu langsam *ausfährt*, dann ist entweder der Luftdruck zu gering (geringe Rückstellkraft) oder zu wenig Öl im System (im Bild Blau) und entsprechend das Hydraulikventil (grüner Kolben) zu gering geöffnet (geringer Durchfluss -> träge Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit).

Wenn die Stütze auch mit Handkraft schon etwas einsackt, würde ich eher vermuten, dass mit dem Hydraulischen Ventil etwas nicht stimmt bzw. der im Schnittbild grüne Kolben bei Kompression erst richtig etwas herausgefahren wird und die Stütze dann entsprechend ordnungsgemäß in Position verharrt. Schwer einzuschätzen ob man damit in den Bikeurlaub starten soll - trotzdem ein schönes Urlaubsziel - viel Spaß! 





P.S.: Die Aufbaulogik müsste bei der Reverb Stealth wohl invers sein!


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hört sich klasse an.  Hast du schon ne Stange in der Auswahl?  Willst du evtl.  noch breiter gehen?



Hab damals n Crankbrother Sage2 785mm 30mm gefahren. Damit wurde es schon verdammt eng. Am Spectral ist n 740mm verbaut. Das fühlt sich erst mal anders an, aber ist n guter Wert.

Bestellt hab ich mir jetzt den Renthal Fatbar Lite in 740mm mit 30 rise.
Passt farblich gut zur Gabel und Dämpfer und war günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hab damals n Crankbrother Sage2 785mm 30mm gefahren. Damit wurde es schon verdammt eng. Am Spectral ist n 740mm verbaut. Das fühlt sich erst mal anders an, aber ist n guter Wert.
> 
> Bestellt hab ich mir jetzt den Renthal Fatbar Lite in 740mm mit 30 rise.
> Passt farblich gut zur Gabel und Dämpfer und war günstig zu bekommen.


Ich hab mir überlegt ne rote Stange zu kaufen... Um noch mehr rote Akzente zu setzen.. Z. B spank spoon... Aber die Renthal Farbe ist auch klasse...


----------



## haga67 (15. Juni 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> @haga67
> Also das Problem verursacht mir gerade etwas Denkschmerz!
> Das es am Luftdruck liegt, kann ich eigentlich kaum glauben - bzw. es würde mich doch stark wundern. Die Luftfeder wird eigentlich nur als Rückstellkraft zum Ausfahren benötigt. In Position bleibt die Reverb aufgrund des Hydraulischen Drucks (im Bild Rosa). Wenn die Stütze zu langsam *ausfährt*, dann ist entweder der Luftdruck zu gering (geringe Rückstellkraft) oder zu wenig Öl im System (im Bild Blau) und entsprechend das Hydraulikventil (grüner Kolben) zu gering geöffnet (geringer Durchfluss -> träge Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit).
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Mühe !
Heute konnte ich zwei andere Reverb vergleichen. Die geben auch ca. 3mm nach. Merkt man wenn man einen Finger unten an der Teleskopstange hat und mit der anderen Hand auf den Sattel drückt. Beides keine Stealth, eine fast neu.

Ist das vielleicht normal ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)

Meine hat auch n bisschen Spiel.. Stört aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (16. Juni 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9: mein Versanddatum wurde heute von KW24 auf KW29 verschoben.
> 
> Es ärgert mich sehr.


Habe es gerade storniert und mein Budget aufgestockt, es ist jetzt ein Trek Superfly 8 geworden, dafür geht mir der Sommer nicht flöten.


----------



## Morphy_8 (16. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> So, mein Termin ist wieder verschoben worden!!! Diese Woche ist Lieferwoche, nach KW19, 22 und jetzt nun eben 24. Wiedermals habe ich diese Woche angerufen um nachzufragen, wie es mit meiner Bestellung so ist. Am Dienstag war alles noch ok. Dann heute um 12.15h alles prima. Bike ist im Aufbau - dann 15h ne mail, die Lieferwoche verschiebt sich auf KW26....
> 
> Und telefonsich erreiche ich die Jungs gerade auch nicht, da sie auf Schulung sind....  aaaagh



So, ich habe nun nochmals mit der Hotline telefoniert. Angeblich hat der Mitarbeiter, mit dem ich am Freitag um 12.15 telefoniert habe, eine Falschaussage gemacht. Leider habe ich auch den Namen nicht notiert, sonst könnte ich besser "pushen"...
Heute meinte die Dame, das Fahrrad ist nicht kommissioniert und es sei völlig klar, dass es diese Woche nix wird und sich auch nicht beschleunigen lässt. Ich habe dann gebeten, dass ich diesen Fall eskalieren möchte und dass sich bitte der Leiter der Hotline bei mir melden soll.

Mal sehen ob das nun passiert...


@lantama: Hast du etwas erfahren...? Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## baleu (16. Juni 2014)

Tja, da ja andere Besteller des Yellowstone schon von Verzögerungen berichtet hatten, kommt es nicht mehr überraschend. Auch mein Liefertermin wurde heute 4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben. Das würde also August werden...schade, aber so viel Geduld habe ich dann doch nicht mehr . Vielleicht ein andermal.
Werde mein Budget wohl etwas aufstocken und mich neu umsehen. 




baleu schrieb:


> Hab schon ein bisschen mitgelesen, aber ich klink mich jetzt doch mal hier mit ein.
> 
> Nachdem ich zunächst eine zeitlang (natürlich auch hier im Forum) recherchiert habe, habe ich mich für ein Canyon Yellowstone 4.9 mit Rahmengröße L entschieden. Bestellt am 25. April, Liefertermin laut Rechnung KW 27. Zahlungseingang wurde mir auch bestätigt, ich hoffe jetzt mal auf möglichst geringe Verzögerungen


----------



## milanp1000 (16. Juni 2014)

so, jetzt hab ich mich endlich für das GC AL SLX 9.9 entschieden und dann muss ich gerade feststellen, dass die Liefertermine auf KW 32 verschoben sind.... Vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch 2 Wochen was ich auch schon lang finde...  In 7 Wochen ist ja schon der halbe Sommer rum und wer weiß was sich da noch tut bis dahin...

Blöd, blöd...


----------



## Kopernikus (16. Juni 2014)

@ baleu

Hast du vielleicht eine Lieferbare alternative zum Yellowstone? Ich seh da nur Cube für etwas teurer mit ein paar vor/Nachteilen.


Ich hab mir auch den Wartezimmer Thread 2013 komplett durchgelesen. Letztes Jahr gab es ähnliche Verschiebungen, nur nicht auf so späte Termine. Und zum Schluss haben die Leute ihre Räder eine Woche früher bekommen...


Naja, ich drück euch allen die Daumen. Aber die glaube diese Session gibt es ein etwas größeres Lieferproblem.


----------



## Sonny1980HD (16. Juni 2014)

Nicht beim Canyon Nerve xD 
Sollte eigentlich nächste Woche kommen und habe heute die Bestätigung bekommen das das Bike der DHL übergeben wurde.
Nur noch gute Pedalen für meine Frau finden.


----------



## Tymotee (16. Juni 2014)

Juhu habe auch heute die Bestätigung bekommen das mein Nerve Al 8.9 in den Versand geht. Versanddatum wurde beim eingehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baleu (17. Juni 2014)

Kopernikus schrieb:


> @ baleu
> 
> Hast du vielleicht eine Lieferbare alternative zum Yellowstone? Ich seh da nur Cube für etwas teurer mit ein paar vor/Nachteilen.



Nein, in diesem Preissegment (~750€) absolut nicht. Was ich mir im Moment am ehesten vorstellen könnte, wäre ein 29er Transalp Team Ambition 6.0 für 999€. Mit Versand, Pedalen und Gabelpumpe kommen noch mal ~100€ dazu. Auch das Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM für 999€ gäbe es noch.
Aber das ist eigentlich schon deutlich mehr, als ich mir vorgestellt hatte. 

Ich weiß icht, ob ich nicht vielleicht zu viel darauf Wert lege, aber Cube und Konsorten sind mir (von den Komponenten mal abgesehen) zu schwer.


----------



## iquilibrium (17. Juni 2014)

Liefertermin kW 49 für's Strive CF 8.0 Race


----------



## milanp1000 (17. Juni 2014)

Wahnsinn....


----------



## tbec (17. Juni 2014)

Na dann könnte es ja bei den aktuellen Terminverschiebungen pünktlich zum Frühjahr da sein ;-) 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## milanp1000 (17. Juni 2014)

da würde ich dann auf das 2015 Modell warten  Könnte schneller da sein


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Juni 2014)

Es ist doch das 2015er Modell 

Ihr seid halt relativ spät dran mit dem bestellen, Saison läuft ja schon auf Hochtouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (17. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, ist das 15er ;-)


----------



## Deleted 58680 (17. Juni 2014)

Habe gerade die Antwort fuer meine Stornierung erhalten. Stellt sich heraus, dass meine Auftragsnummer wohl zu einer (mir unbekannten) Frau gehoert, im PDF stehen meine Angaben drin. Ist da schon SAP am wueten?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. Juni 2014)

qwn schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Antwort fuer meine Stornierung erhalten. Stellt sich heraus, dass meine Auftragsnummer wohl zu einer (mir unbekannten) Frau gehoert, im PDF sind stehen meine Angaben drin. Ist da schon SAP am wueten?


Würde ich auch drauf tippen! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## M.C (18. Juni 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Eigentlich war ich die letzten Jahre auf DHler und Enduro unterwegs (von Specialized)!
> Aber ich habe seit einiger Zeit den Drang mir wieder mal (wie Anfang der 90er) ein Hardtail zu kaufen und auch mal ein 29er zu fahren.
> ...



So, habe gerade meine Bestellung geändert.
Wird jetzt statt dem 7,9 ein 9,9!

Die komplette XT Austattung und die Laufräder waren ausschlaggebend.
Ist auf Lager und soll nächste Woche versendet werden.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## milanp1000 (18. Juni 2014)

das war auch mal meine wahl aber bei meiner größe ists dann mal KW32... ist mir zu lang und bei Transalp hab ich meine favorisierten Laufräder dabei...


----------



## mclocke (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob bei einem Spectral 7.0 ein Umrüstkit auf Tubeless oder zumindestens alles außer der Milch dabei ist ?


----------



## MasterJD (18. Juni 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Liefertermin kW 49 für's Strive CF 8.0 Race


Weichen die tatsächlichen Termine schon jetzt so stark ab von denen auf der Website!? da stand ja noch September...Bin gerade am überlegen wegen Bestellen.


----------



## Sonny1980HD (18. Juni 2014)

Bike ist angekommen. Bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten alles i.O .
In echt sieht das Nerve geiler aus wie auf den Bildern auf der Canyon Page.
Kantiges Oberohr wuhuu.
Jetzt gefällt mir das Bike meiner Frau besser als mein Vorjahresmodell argh.

Tour kann beginnen.


----------



## Cauddry (18. Juni 2014)

Hab heute auch die Versandbestätigung für mein Nerve AL 9.0 in schwarz-weiss bekommen. 2 Wochen früher als vorhergesagt.
Hatte ja zuerst etwas Bauchweh. Schon wieder Kohle für ein neues Bike ausgeben. Aber da Ende August ne Karwendel Tour geplant ist und meine XC-Feile (Merida BigNine) dafür eher ungeeignet ist, habe ich mit dem Nerve glaub ich genau die richtige Wahl getroffen.
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## funweb (19. Juni 2014)

baleu schrieb:


> Nein, in diesem Preissegment (~750€) absolut nicht. Was ich mir im Moment am ehesten vorstellen könnte, wäre ein 29er Transalp Team Ambition 6.0 für 999€. Mit Versand, Pedalen und Gabelpumpe kommen noch mal ~100€ dazu. Auch das Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 SRAM für 999€ gäbe es noch.
> Aber das ist eigentlich schon deutlich mehr, als ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
> 
> Ich weiß icht, ob ich nicht vielleicht zu viel darauf Wert lege, aber Cube und Konsorten sind mir (von den Komponenten mal abgesehen) zu schwer.



 Radon ZR Team 8.0 SE für 799 statt 999 Morgen und Übermorgen beim Megadiscount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funweb (19. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 8.0 SE für 799 statt 999 Morgen und Übermorgen beim Megadiscount


korrekt muss es heißen, im "Bikediscount Megastore"


----------



## baleu (19. Juni 2014)

Leider ja nur vor Ort...außerdem habe ich mich auf ein 29er festgelegt.

Inzwischen bin ich beim Bergamont Revox 6.4 gelandet, habe es günstiger bekommen können und werde mir das jetzt einfach mal anschauen. Klar, mit den Versendern kanns P/L-mäßig natürlich nicht mithalten, aber es passt denke ich schon.

(Sorry wegen offtopic)


----------



## Morphy_8 (20. Juni 2014)

Heute nach dem Status meiner Eskalation erkundigt,  keine Info bekommen.  Liefertermin aber von kw26 auf 29... Bestellt am 10. Jan.


----------



## stocker4x4 (20. Juni 2014)

ENDLICH GESCHAFFT *SPECTRAL 8.0 RED IN L*
Heute  Montagevormerkung für nächste Woche erhalten! 
1. Bestellung: 2. Jan 14 in *M* für KW 14
2. Verschiebung auf KW 23 + Gutschein Hose & Shirt (€ 120,-)
3. Änderung:  4. Apr 14 in *L* für KW 25 (nach Probefahrt)
Termin für KW26 "ist sicher"....


----------



## lantama (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Bei mir lief das gut, allerdings hat mich die Kommunikation mit Canyon des öfteren verwirrt. Ich habe z.B. heute noch eine Erinnerungsmail bekommen, dass ich doch einen Termin für die Abholung machen möchte. Ich hatte es im Karton am Mittwoch abgeholt, damit ich noch ein paar Tage spare. Die Zugverlegung und Schaltung ist auch in Ordnung bis auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. 

Spectral 7.9 XL meteor grey. Bestellt Ende Januar. 

Ich bin dann mal raus hier. Ich wünsche euch möglichst kurzes Warten!


----------



## Tymotee (20. Juni 2014)

So bike ist heute genommen.  Leider das Zubehör mit Pedalen und so was ich Anfang der Woche woanders bestellt habe noch nicht. 
Das kommt wohl erst am Montag.  
Schadens hätte ich morgen schon mal ne runde drehen können aber wie ich mich kenne brauche ich eh erst mal ne weile bis ich alles richtig zusammen gebaut habe. Das ist nämlich Neuland für mich.
On wohl nach so viel sah es jetzt nicht aus. 
Lenker und Hinterrad sollen leicht gehen. Mal sehen wie ich mich beim Einstellen der Federung und bremsen anstelle. 
Naja mit Hilfe des Forums wird wohl klappen

Also seit schon mal vorgewarnt.  Wenn morgen einer dumme Fragen stellt bin ich das vermutlich


----------



## M.C (20. Juni 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> So, habe gerade meine Bestellung geändert.
> Wird jetzt statt dem 7,9 ein 9,9!
> 
> Die komplette XT Austattung und die Laufräder waren ausschlaggebend.
> ...




Gerade ein Mail bekommen!
Der Versand erfolgt in den nächsten 24 Stunden.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## mclocke (20. Juni 2014)

Hab mich mal bei Canyon wegen dem Tubelesskit beim Spectral 7.0 erkundigt, ist nicht dabei --> schade.

Habe am 16. Mai das 7.0 bestellt, nächste Woche (KW26) soll es abholbereit sein.
Bis heute habe ich noch nix von Canyon gehört, bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.

Wieviele Tage vor Abholtermin bekommt man denn den Terminkalender zum Eintragen eines Termines zugeschickt ???


----------



## M.C (20. Juni 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> Gerade ein Mail bekommen!
> Der Versand erfolgt in den nächsten 24 Stunden.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gerade versendet!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iFlo (20. Juni 2014)

Heute das Nerve AL 8.0 bestellt. In der 31. KW soll das Bike wohl geliefert werden. Jetzt heißt es leider warten. Wäre natürlich genial, wenns früher kommen würde


----------



## US1982 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Strive CF 9.0 Race in M bestellt. Liefertermin laut Homepage war September, dann in der Bestätigung war es dann auch schon KW 44 :-(


----------



## M.C (20. Juni 2014)

Habe mal eine Frage!
Der verbaute Zahnkranzschutz aus Plastik, kann man den einfach rausschneiden ohne den Kranz zu demontieren?

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Flkz1983 (20. Juni 2014)

Hi Zusammen, wenn alles klappt bekomm ich morgen mein Nerve AL 9.0... was mich jetzt brennend interessiert: war bei Euch was dabei um z.B. Pedale oder Sattelstütze etwas zu schmieren?


----------



## MPille (21. Juni 2014)

Nein sicherlich nicht. Das muss man schon daheim haben. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## rnReaper (21. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Liefertermin aber von kw26 auf 29.



Unmöglich.. wirklich..



M.C schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage!
> Der verbaute Zahnkranzschutz aus Plastik, kann man den einfach rausschneiden ohne den Kranz zu demontieren?



Kannst einfach mit na Kneifzange oder so hinten soviel rausknipsen, das du es über die Achse nach oben/unten/whatever wegziehen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cauddry (21. Juni 2014)

Hab heute mein Nerve 9.0 in S bekommen. Gestern losgeschickt, heute bekommen. Sehr fix.
Bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt begeistert. Da ich bisher nur Race-HTs hatte, ist es natürlich ne Umstellung für mich. Was mich überrascht hat, es klettert besser und angenehmer als mein ca. 2 kg leichteres 29er HT.
Was mir nicht so gefällt, sind der Sattel (Selle Italia X1) und die Griffe (Ergon GA-1). Die werde ich noch tauschen. 
Flasche passt beim S-Rahmen leider nicht. Werd mir wohl nen schwenkbaren Adapter für den Halter besorgen.
Alles in allem ein sehr feines, ausbalanciertes Touren-Fully.


----------



## Morphy_8 (22. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Hallo, ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Bei mir lief das gut, allerdings hat mich die Kommunikation mit Canyon des öfteren verwirrt. Ich habe z.B. heute noch eine Erinnerungsmail bekommen, dass ich doch einen Termin für die Abholung machen möchte. Ich hatte es im Karton am Mittwoch abgeholt, damit ich noch ein paar Tage spare. Die Zugverlegung und Schaltung ist auch in Ordnung bis auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Spectral 7.9 XL meteor grey. Bestellt Ende Januar.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal raus hier. Ich wünsche euch möglichst kurzes Warten!


Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll - ausser Hotline anrufen und Mails schreiben... Ich habe das gleiche Bike 4 Wochen vorher bestellt und soll angeblich nun noch 4 Wochen warten...???


----------



## rnReaper (22. Juni 2014)

Ich sag dir.. da ist irgendwas verschwunden gegangen, als die mit dem SAP angefangen haben.


----------



## Morphy_8 (22. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich sag dir.. da ist irgendwas verschwunden gegangen, als die mit dem SAP angefangen haben.


ja ich denke auch, dass da was fishy ist... Nur was tun?  Ein Einschreiben an die Geschäftsleitung?


----------



## rnReaper (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das mal wüsste.. Bleibt die Frage, ob das überhaupt bis zur Geschäftsleitung kommt.
Ich glaube, ich würde es mit Telefonterror versuchen, solange, bis mir einer sagt wo die Teile sind.


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juni 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, wenn alles klappt bekomm ich morgen mein Nerve AL 9.0... was mich jetzt brennend interessiert: war bei Euch was dabei um z.B. Pedale oder Sattelstütze etwas zu schmieren?


ja es ist was dabei , zwar nicht viel aber es reicht


----------



## M.C (22. Juni 2014)

Die Sattelstütze schmiere ich nie ein!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## M.C (22. Juni 2014)

Gut das ich mich am Mittwoch noch fürs Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9 entschieden habe.
Alle bis auf das XL ausverkauft. Beide Farben.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## DerLuemmel (22. Juni 2014)

Habe mir das Grand Canyon AL 29 6.9 bestellt. Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW 31. Ich bin da mal gespannt. Ist mein erstes neues MTB und auch mein erstes Canyon. Lohnt es eigentlich auf die neuen Modelle zu warten oder ist da weder mit großen Änderungen, noch mit besserem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu rechnen?


----------



## daniel_s (23. Juni 2014)

Eben bekam ich die Mail das mein Bike (Nerve AL 9.0) die nächsten 48h an DHL übergeben wird. Bestelldatum war 06. Mai. - Lieferdatum mit KW26 angegeben. Ich habe mich ehrlich noch nie so sehr auf was gefreut wie auf das neue Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pampi2707 (23. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch für mein 9.0 ist die kW 28 vorgesehen bin mal gespannt.....


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Juni 2014)

Canyon hat sich bei mir gemeldet... Lieferung soll noch diese Woche sein...


----------



## Flkz1983 (23. Juni 2014)

Gott diese quälenden letzten Tage... am Fr. Sendungsnummer bekommen für zwei Pakete... die Pedale kamen am Samstag und das Bike tingelt immer noch in irgendwelchen Paketzentren rum... mannnoooooo


----------



## Aurell (23. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Canyon hat sich bei mir gemeldet... Lieferung soll noch diese Woche sein...



Gratulation  Du hast ja lange genug gewartet 

Aber trotzdem würde ich an Deiner Stelle so gemein sein und noch mal bei Canyon nach hacken, warum Du so lange warten musstest und andere das gleiche Bike eher bekommen haben ob wohl Sie später bestellt haben. Canyon darf ruhig spüren das einige Kunden unzufrieden sind.

Ach ja und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Juni 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> Gratulation  Du hast ja lange genug gewartet
> 
> Aber trotzdem würde ich an Deiner Stelle so gemein sein und noch mal bei Canyon nach hacken, warum Du so lange warten musstest und andere das gleiche Bike eher bekommen haben ob wohl Sie später bestellt haben. Canyon darf ruhig spüren das einige Kunden unzufrieden sind.
> 
> Ach ja und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike


Du,  das gab ich gemacht... Bin selber Supportmanager,  da weiss ich welchen Knopf ich drücken muss,  wenn ich denn mal die richtige Person an der Strippe habe


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Juni 2014)

Dann hoffe ich mal das der Rest jetzt endlich klappt und du endlich fahren kannst. 
War ja wirklich eine elende Durst Strecke.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob die Taten auch wie versprochen folgen... Ihr hört von mir...  ;-)


----------



## daniel_s (25. Juni 2014)

Gestern kam mein Bike pünktlich wie versprochen. Es ist der Wahnsinn. Alles davor (mit meinem Hardtail) ist kein Mountainbiken  Wirklich sehr geiles Teil. Verarbeitung perfekt. Knarzt nix, Quietscht nix. Gestern kurz eingefahren - alles Bestens.


----------



## M.C (25. Juni 2014)

daniel_s schrieb:


> Gestern kam mein Bike pünktlich wie versprochen. Es ist der Wahnsinn. Alles davor (mit meinem Hardtail) ist kein Mountainbiken  Wirklich sehr geiles Teil. Verarbeitung perfekt. Knarzt nix, Quietscht nix. Gestern kurz eingefahren - alles Bestens.




Und ich gehe wieder von 120 / 160 / 200mm (AllMountain/Enduro/DH) wieder auf ein 100mm Hardtail zurück 

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_s (25. Juni 2014)

Huch, wieso das?


----------



## M.C (25. Juni 2014)

daniel_s schrieb:


> Huch, wieso das?




Hatte einfach mal das Verlangen wie Anfang der 90iger wieder ein Hardtail zu haben und überhaupt mal ein 29er.
Aber fürs wirklich Grobe stehen eh noch Enduro/DH im Keller.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. Juni 2014)

Es ist nicht zu fassen... Hab ne Mail von Canyon bekommen... :

Die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.


----------



## pampi2707 (25. Juni 2014)

Die machens ja echt spannend sowas nen mal Vorfreude zelebrieren
Bin mal gespannt wies bei mir ausgeht beim meinem Glück kommt das Ding 3 Wochen zu spät und in Rosa
Spaß bei Seite wie lange ist denn so die Wartezeit in der Regel fürs Nerv 9.0 ??


----------



## Tymotee (25. Juni 2014)

bei mir hat die Angaben bei der Bestellung gepasst. Waren ca. 4 Wochen fürs 8.9.


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu fassen... Hab ne Mail von Canyon bekommen... :
> 
> Die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
> sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.


... Und soll morgen 10-13h zugestellt werden. woW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tymotee (25. Juni 2014)

na ich hoffe du must nicht arbeiten


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. Juni 2014)

Tymotee schrieb:


> na ich hoffe du must nicht arbeiten


spontaner Homeoffice-Tag hihi


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. Juni 2014)

Meine Ausweich-Options-Votecs gibt's nun auch zu haben.... Tsts


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich lässt DHL dich jetzt nicht auch noch hungern


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. Juni 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lässt DHL dich jetzt nicht auch noch hungern


nene, die Pechsträhne hat nun aufgehört...  ;-)


----------



## pampi2707 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich drück dir die Daumen für morgenklappt schon


----------



## sorny (26. Juni 2014)

Juhu, mal wieder um eine Woche verschoben. Urlaub umsonst eingetragen. Sowas erfragt man aber auch nur wenn man jeden Tag anruft. Fuck bin ich grad sauer/traurig...
KW26 Lieferdatum. Am Montag wurde noch alles groß zugesichert dass am Freitag das Rad bei mir ist. Heute is Versanddatum auf einmal frühestens Mitte nächster Woche.


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> nene, die Pechsträhne hat nun aufgehört...  ;-)


Bike ist seit 11h da! 
Danke an alle,  die mir geholfen haben durch diese schwere Zeit! Ich hoffe unsere Specki treffen sich mal! 
Andy


----------



## rnReaper (26. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich für dich. Hast es dir verdient!


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. Juni 2014)

Hier ist das gute Stück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch! 
Passt denn hoffentlich alles soweit?


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. Juni 2014)

Das Bike ist der Hammer -  bin nun zum ersten Mal auf nem Fully oder 29 gesessen...  Großartiges Gefühl nen Acker runterzurasen... Mit meinem HT mit kaputter RSJudy hätte es mir den Lenker aus der Hand geschlagen..oder 3-4 Treppen hochfahren... Braucht man nicht mal Technik... Hammer


----------



## rnReaper (26. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hier ist das gute Stück...



Meins sieht besser aus ..


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Meins sieht besser aus ..


Träum weiter... Gg


----------



## Flkz1983 (27. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch


----------



## funweb (27. Juni 2014)

Heute von Canyon die Nachricht bekommen, das sich die Lieferung um 2 Wochen verschiebt, hab nun schweren Herzens storniert und beim Radon Abverkauf zugeschlagen. Wer also auf ein Spectral AL 8.0 wartet, vielleicht gehts jetzt etwas schneller


----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Juni 2014)

Bei den Spline M1700 ist das Felgenband drin,  die Ventile sind aber nicht dabei.


----------



## filiale (27. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Bei den Spline M1700 ist das Felgenband drin,  die Ventile sind aber nicht dabei.



Dann frag mal bei Canyon wo die sind...sollen sie Dir nachschicken.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. Juni 2014)

Sollten beim Strive eigentlich auch Ventile dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann frag mal bei Canyon wo die sind...sollen sie Dir nachschicken.


Hab ich gemacht,  werden zugeschickt... 
Danke für den Tipp! 
Andy


----------



## rnReaper (27. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht,  werden zugeschickt...
> Danke für den Tipp!
> Andy



Als wenn die es wagen würden, dir noch etwas abzuschlagen


----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Als wenn die es wagen würden, dir noch etwas abzuschlagen


Die kennen schon meine Nummer und spüren schon den heißen Atem im Nacken,  bevor sie abheben... Hihi
Tipp: Wenn was klemmt und fishy ist,  auf FB posten, dann geht's vorwärts.


----------



## Morphy_8 (27. Juni 2014)

Ach,  die Budget Pedale sind besser als ich dachte.  Mal sehen ob sie halten.  Die V-Pins sind übrigens prima.


----------



## Mudwild (27. Juni 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sollten beim Strive eigentlich auch Ventile dabei sein?



Welches Strive hast Du?

Bei meinem 8.0 race mit DT Swiss EX1501 waren die Ventile dabei.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. Juni 2014)

Hab ein 8.0 mit Charger Felgen. Sind tubeless aber mit Schlauch und ohne zusätzlichen Ventilen ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## droids (28. Juni 2014)

Gestern die Mail zur Verschiebung meines Spectral 7.9 um 1-2 Wochen bekommen und heute ist der Verfügbarkeitsstatus des 7.9 umgesprungen auf "Auf Lager". Macht einen super Eindruckt.


----------



## DerLuemmel (29. Juni 2014)

Mein Grand Canyon Al 29 soll laut erster Mail in KW 31 kommen. Wenn jetzt online die Verfügbarkeit schon bei 29 steht, wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich doch noch zeitnah auf dem Rad sitze? 
Ich will endlich wieder raus! Hab heute noch mit nem Focus Fully ne Runde gedreht, aber die (alte) SRAM ist nichts für mich.


----------



## sorny (30. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Heute von Canyon die Nachricht bekommen, das sich die Lieferung um 2 Wochen verschiebt, hab nun schweren Herzens storniert und beim Radon Abverkauf zugeschlagen. Wer also auf ein Spectral AL 8.0 wartet, vielleicht gehts jetzt etwas schneller



Willkommen im Club :/


----------



## Cauddry (30. Juni 2014)

DerLuemmel schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon Al 29 soll laut erster Mail in KW 31 kommen. Wenn jetzt online die Verfügbarkeit schon bei 29 steht, wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich doch noch zeitnah auf dem Rad sitze?
> Ich will endlich wieder raus! Hab heute noch mit nem Focus Fully ne Runde gedreht, aber die (alte) SRAM ist nichts für mich.


Mein Nerve AL 9.0 war auch ursprünglich für diese Woche erst angekündigt, war aber vor 2 Wochen plötzlich "Auf Lager". Bekam es dann auch 2 Tage später. Kannst also wohl davon ausgehn, das du es früher bekommst.
Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## mclocke (30. Juni 2014)

Mein Spectral AL 7.0 wurde von KW26 auf KW29 verschoben :-(.


----------



## funweb (30. Juni 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :/


Danke für Dein Mitgefühl ;-)
Es gibt aber auch positive Nachrichten, Canyon abbestellt, Freitag ein Slide bestellt, Heute wurde es bereits geliefert!


----------



## sorny (30. Juni 2014)

funweb schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch positive Nachrichten, Canyon abbestellt, Freitag ein Slide bestellt, Heute wurde es bereits geliefert!


Hehe, meines kommt Mittwoch 
Welches haste denn bestellt?


----------



## funweb (30. Juni 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Hehe, meines kommt Mittwoch
> Welches haste denn bestellt?


Das Slide 150 9.0


Gesendet per Brieftaube mit Tapatalk


----------



## pampi2707 (30. Juni 2014)

Hört sich gut an was du da sagst cauddry
Mein Nerve 9.0 soll die nächste Woche versendet werden laut bestellbestätigung vom 12.06.
Wann hört man In der Regel was von canyon bevors ausgeliefert wird ?
Danke für Info


----------



## droids (30. Juni 2014)

Mein Spectral 7.9 hat sich heute Mittag auf den Weg gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cauddry (1. Juli 2014)

pampi2707 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an was du da sagst cauddry
> Mein Nerve 9.0 soll die nächste Woche versendet werden laut bestellbestätigung vom 12.06.
> Wann hört man In der Regel was von canyon bevors ausgeliefert wird ?
> Danke für Info


18.6. kam die Mail "in Kommission", 20.6. versendet, 21.6. vormittags kam der Paketbote. ANgekündigt wars ursprünglich erst diese Woche.


----------



## schnips (1. Juli 2014)

Gerade die mail bekommen dass sich mein nerve 7.0 auf kw30 verschiebt.

Hatte davor schon eine email bekommen verschiebung von kw21 auf kw25 

Denke damit bin ich raus...


----------



## Kesch600 (1. Juli 2014)

Bin raus
Feb. bestellt Spectral 9.9 AL in L Wo 25 erhalten.
4 Tage verspätung hat dirket für den Dolomitenurlab gereicht.
Super zufrieden.
UP -hill aus dem Sattel geht nicht wippt zu fest.


----------



## Goiskopf (3. Juli 2014)

Ich setz mich jetzt mal dazu...ins Wartezimmer...
Bestellt am 2. Juni und auf KW 27 bestätigt. Naja, KW 27 ist ja noch nicht beendet, von daher hoffe ich noch.
Bei der Bestellung habe ich extra bei Canyon angerufen und die Verlässlichkeit der Lieferwochen angefragt, damals sagte man mir, dass ich davon ausgehen kann, dass es klappen würde, wenn nicht, bekäme ich frühzeitig eine Info per Mail. Was ist "frühzeitig"?
Ich bin eigentlich ein wenig darauf angewiesen, da wir nächste Woche in den Bike-Urlaub fahren...und dazu brauche ich...welch Wunder...eben das Bike.

Ciao Goiskopf


----------



## sorny (3. Juli 2014)

"Frühzeitig" war bei mir Freitags um 16:00 der geplanten Lieferwoche. Also eher am allerletzten Drücker :/


----------



## Morphy_8 (3. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> "Frühzeitig" war bei mir Freitags um 16:00 der geplanten Lieferwoche. Also eher am allerletzten Drücker :/


Ja,  das hab ich auch so erlebt...


----------



## mclocke (3. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> "Frühzeitig" war bei mir Freitags um 16:00 der geplanten Lieferwoche. Also eher am allerletzten Drücker :/


Kann ich auch bestätigen, Freitags wird scheinbar für die folgende Woche geplant.


----------



## Goiskopf (3. Juli 2014)

Gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen:
zuerst Warteschleife....klar
dann eine Dame am Telefon und nach Durchgabe der Auftragsnummer dann von mir die Frage, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, das Fahrrad noch in KW 27 zu bekommen...
Sie hat dann was von "30.6." und "komisch" gemurmelt, aber nicht mich direkt angesprochen...
Sie: Warten sie bitte einen Augenblick....
Ich: Sicher...
2 Minuten Warteschleife
Sie: Hallo? Wir werden uns bei Ihnen melden.
Ich: Ja klappts jetzt noch in dieser Woche?
Sie: Wir melden uns. Auf wiedersehen....

Hmmm....was soll ich jetzt davon halten


----------



## DerLuemmel (3. Juli 2014)

Das kann von einem Fehler im System bis hin zu einer vergessenen Benachrichtigung alles sein. Ich würde abwarten, ändern kannst du doch nichts aktuell und Gedanken machen lohnt nicht. 

Bei mir ist nach einer Bestelländerung (Schaltauge hinzugefügt) die Lieferung auf vorauss. KW 33 gerutscht. 
Laut Support wird es vielleicht wohl noch später aber die versuchen natürlich alles. 
Eigentlich dürfte bei lagernden Teilen das Rad ja nicht später fertig sein. Aktuell steht online auch was von KW 35, vorgestern noch 29. irgendwie ist da bei denen aktuell der Wurm drin. 


..via Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTheRocker (3. Juli 2014)

Spectral AL 7.0 raw club:

Bestellt in KW 24
Geplanter Auslieferungstermin: KW 28
Gerade E-Mail erhalten: Wird heute versandt.


----------



## Goiskopf (3. Juli 2014)

Sodele...Mail heute Abend erhalten...

_Viel Arbeit...blablabla...entschuldigen Sie bitte...blablabla...erst in 1-2 Wochen...blablabla_

Hab dann gleich angerufen, obs nicht ein klein wenig genauer geht...
Dann die doch SEHR unfreundliche Bemerkung, Sie wären Hersteller und könnten es eben nicht genauer machen. 
Nachdem ich dann gefragt habe, warum ausgerechnet der Hersteller selber nicht sagen kann...wann...aslo, wenn nicht der Hersteller, wer dann???...war Sie noch verschnupfter und meinte, dass ich eben auch keine Garantie auf die 1-2 Wochen habe...
Na subbr!!!

Bin jetzt echt am Überlegen, ob ich das Ding storniere...weil freundlich ist echt "anders"


----------



## DerLuemmel (3. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Rad hattest du denn bestellt?
Je nach BeraterIn kannst du schon einmal Pech haben bei Canyon. Ich habe ein Beratungsgespräch mit einem sehr netten Mitarbeiter der Ahnung hatte gehabt und eine Bestelländerung bei einer weniger freundlichen Dame. 

Ich würde es allerdings nicht von der Freundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter abhängig machen, ob du die Bestellung stornierst. Entweder du möchtest das Rad und würdest auch "lange" (was bei Canyon anscheinend alles und nichts heißen kann) warten oder eben nicht.


----------



## Kopernikus (3. Juli 2014)

Yellowstone AL 4.9 bestellt am 16.04 für KW25, verschoben auf KW29. Heut angerufen, Rad wird angeblich Kommissioniert und KW29 geht klar...  



> Man kann ja über die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon sagen was man will: Aber immerhin darf man die Räder bestellen. Und erwiesenermaßen existieren sie wirklich.



ganz sicher?!


----------



## Goiskopf (4. Juli 2014)

Kenne ich gut...letzte Woche hieß es bei mir auch noch KW 27 "geht klar", aber mittlerweile glaube ich, die Wissen erst dass ein Rad fertig wird, wenn es fertig ist...jedenfalls konnte mir die Dame gestern Nachmittag nicht sagen, ob mein Rad diese Woche noch fertig wird, und die Dame gestern Abend könnte nicht wirklich sagen, dass das Rad in den nächsten "1-2 Wochen" tatsächlich fertig wird...
Mich würde mal echt interessieren, wie bei Canyon so ein Arbeitstag angegangen wird...ich meine...so ein wenig geplant muss doch da auch werden...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die morgens kommen und dann wird eben mal losgelegt...an einem Tag werden dann 20 Räder fertig, an einem anderen Tag eben nur 14 und dann mal 34...oder so...

Bestellt habe ich übrigens ein Spectral 7.9 in grau, welches jetzt "ausverkauft" ist laut HP, mal schauen ob ich also überhaupt noch eins bekomme...


----------



## DerLuemmel (4. Juli 2014)

Mich stört viel weniger die Wartezeit als das kurzfristige Verschieben von Lieferterminen, die Aussagen am Telefon die meist eigentlich leere Worte sind und die fehlende Kommunikation allgemein. 
Ich meine es kann sich immer mal eine Lieferung eines Teils verspäten aber wenn sie wissen sie können Termine nicht einhalten und sie trotzdem rausgeben läuft da was falsch. 

Vor allem weil ja anscheinend öfter Leute 3-6 Wochen "geschoben" werden. 


..via Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iFlo (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gerade im Shop gesehen, dass sich die Lieferzeit für das Nerve AL 8.0 von der KW 31 auf die KW29 geändert hat. Dann kann ich ja schon ab nächster Woche auf eine Versandinfo hoffen


----------



## Barnsch (4. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir kam eine E-Mail, in der es hieß "es kann sein, dass ihr bestelltes Bike erst in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen fertig gestellt werden kann" - das war der Freitag der angekündigten Lieferwoche (KW25). Dann am darauf folgenden Montag kam die Info, dass das Bike zusammengestellt wird und einen Tag später war das Bike zur Abholung bereit. Insgesamt habe ich ab Bestellung etwas über 7 Wochen gewartet- aber es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Sehr schönes Teil (Nerve AL 8.0)


----------



## M.C (5. Juli 2014)

Hier mal mein Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9!
Ist vorige Woche gekommen.
War in den letzten Jahren nur DH/Enduro Bikes gewohnt und muss sagen, dass so ein Hardtail schon mal wieder geil ist.


----------



## Rayman009 (6. Juli 2014)

Mein Bike ist gestern eingetroffen also verabschiede ich mich hiermit von der Warteliste


----------



## pampi2707 (8. Juli 2014)

War ja fast klar nach dem was man hier liest jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt von kW 28 auf 31 verschoben auf meiner Anfrage hin heute wann ich den die bestätigungs mail bekomme das mein rädchen auf dem weg zu mir ist wenn es denn diese woche noch bekommen soll....darauf hin die nette dame am Tel mir antwortete ...hab leider keine gute nachricht für 
sie... komisch aber irgendwie wusst ich das vorher...und warum ...ja es würde noch eine wichtige komponente fehlen...
die da wäre...gabel dämpfer schaltung oder luft in d reifen...ne ne der rahmen...na dann geht's ja hab schon gedacht ein zulieferer problem...wieder ne ne...schon schlimm genug wenn ihr euch nicht rechtzeitig mit euren eigen teilen beliefern könnt...na ja usw denk mal den rest kennen die meisten hier ja ach verabschieden konnten wir uns leider nicht mehr


----------



## DerLuemmel (8. Juli 2014)

Naja das ist zwar ärgerlich und auch seitens Canyon bescheiden, dass da überhaupt Lieferdaten rausgegeben werden, aber erstens sind die angegebenen Daten voraussichtliche Daten und zweitens kann die gute Frau bei Canyon auch nichts dafür.

Edit: Und drittens sollte die Situation dort bekannt sein, wenn man bei Canyon bestellt. Allerdings möchte ich weder die schlechte Informationspolitik, noch die Liefersituation in Schutz nehmen..

Satzzeichen sind übrigens eine tolle Erfindung, die das Lesen von Sätzen erleichtert .


----------



## mclocke (8. Juli 2014)

Zuerst von KW26 auf KW29 verschoben, nun hole ich es am Freitag 11.7. KW28 ab.
Also doch ne Woche früher.


----------



## Guerill0 (9. Juli 2014)

Bin begeistert. 
Montag Abend bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung bekommen 

Das Torque EX Trailflow ist auf dem Weg


----------



## iFlo (10. Juli 2014)

Hab gerade die Meldung bekommen, dass mein Nerve AL 8.0 für den Versand vorbereitet wird. Eigentlich sollte das Bike erst in der KW 30 kommen


----------



## Goiskopf (11. Juli 2014)

Also, bin jetzt auch aufgerufen worden und darf das Wartezimmer verlassen...ob es was mit meinen Telefonaten oder den Emails zu tun hat, dass es jetzt doch ziemlich schnell ging...man(n) wird es wohl nie erfahren...
Jedenfalls kam jetzt gestern mein Specki und wird wohl heute Abend probegefahren...
Servus mitanand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iFlo (12. Juli 2014)

Ich darf nun das Wartezimmer auch verlassen. Heute morgen ist mein Nerve 8.0 angekommen. Eigentlich sollte es ja erst in der KW30 kommen. Gestern verschickt und heute da. Das nenne ich perfekt


----------



## thdom (13. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt hab ich mal zugeschlagen: *Nerve AL 29 7.9* in Acid Storm und Größe L bestellt. Meine Freundin hat gleich mitzugeschlagen: *Grand Canyon AL 29 SLX 7.9 W* in Größe S. Die Rechnung wird happig, aber unsere Vorfreude ist groß. Bin gespannt, wann die Räder ankommen. 

War es bei euch auch so, dass ihr direkt nach Bestellung eine Bestellübersicht per Mail und dann erstmal gar nichts mehr bekommen habt? Hätte irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass ich nochmal gesondert eine Mail mit Lieferdaten oder so bekomme...


----------



## DerLuemmel (13. Juli 2014)

Die Aufträge Werden erst noch geprüft und dann bekommst du eine vorläufige Rechnung mit Voraussichtlichem Lieferdatum. 




..via Tapatalk


----------



## thdom (13. Juli 2014)

DerLuemmel schrieb:


> Die Aufträge Werden erst noch geprüft und dann bekommst du eine vorläufige Rechnung mit Voraussichtlichem Lieferdatum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ok, danke, hatte mich nur gewundert, weil seit Bestellung schon 4 Tage vergangen sind...


----------



## DerLuemmel (13. Juli 2014)

Also durch mehrere Bestelländerungen kann ich jetzt behaupten dass in der Regel am folgenden oder dem Werktag danach eine Weitere Mail kam. 

Abhängig natürlich von der Zahlungsart. Ich hatte immer Überweisung gewählt. 

Guck doch mal auf der Canyon Seite unter "Bestellt, was jetzt?" Oder so ähnlich im FAQ oder unten. Da müsste mehr stehen 


..via Tapatalk


----------



## thdom (13. Juli 2014)

DerLuemmel schrieb:


> Also durch mehrere Bestelländerungen kann ich jetzt behaupten dass in der Regel am folgenden oder dem Werktag danach eine Weitere Mail kam.
> 
> Abhängig natürlich von der Zahlungsart. Ich hatte immer Überweisung gewählt.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke dir, ich werd morgen mal den Service anrufen und nachfragen, hatte nämlich per Kreditkarte bezahlt, also müsste das eigentlich schnell gehen mit der Bestätigung.


----------



## thdom (14. Juli 2014)

thdom schrieb:


> Ok, danke dir, ich werd morgen mal den Service anrufen und nachfragen, hatte nämlich per Kreditkarte bezahlt, also müsste das eigentlich schnell gehen mit der Bestätigung.



Hab gar nicht anrufen brauchen, Bestätigung kam heute Morgen prompt... Mein Nerve 29 wird vermutlich in KW 31 da sein! *freu*


----------



## DerLuemmel (14. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch  dann hast du es wohl eher als ich mein grand canyon al slx 8.9. 

Das soll erst in kw32 kommen. 

Ich hoffe es wird nicht noch später dann kann man noch ein paar schöne etwas längere Touren planen. 


..via Tapatalk


----------



## thdom (14. Juli 2014)

DerLuemmel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch  dann hast du es wohl eher als ich mein grand canyon al slx 8.9.
> 
> Das soll erst in kw32 kommen.
> 
> ...



Gratuliere!! 
Das SLX 8.9 war auch in meiner engeren Auswahl, hab mich letztlich nur für das andere entschieden, da ich mein doch beachtliches Kampfgewicht besser doppelt gefedert sehen will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLuemmel (14. Juli 2014)

Hier im Norden reicht mit ein Hardtail. Das Nerve in vergleichbarer Ausstattung war mir auch ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.

Und jetzt hab ich wohl was solides, bzw. werde es haben sobald diese sagenumwobene, vielleicht gar nicht existierende Firma mein Rad liefert. 
Hoffen wir das Beste 


..via Tapatalk


----------



## YoshYeah (14. Juli 2014)

So zusammen, jetzt darf ich mich hier einreihen 

Spectral AL 7.0 - Farbe: Raw Club - Größe L

Am vergangenen Freitag stand bei der Bestellung: Liefertermin KW 33
Heute Bestellbestätigung bekommen und zugleich ist das Bike nun "Ausverkauft".
Hoffe ich hatte noch Glück und war einer der letzten     

...halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## pampi2707 (15. Juli 2014)

So,unsere gemeinsame Zeit geht wohl dem Ende zu.Hab gerade ne Mail von meinem imaginären Fahrradhändler bekommen.
In 48 Stunden wärs dann zusammengeschraubt und darf auf reisen gehen.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das gute Stück von Koblenz bis Frankfurt brauch,geht ja fast nur bergab.
Ich werde berichten wenn's soweit gekommen ist.
..,-


----------



## honnel (16. Juli 2014)

Na wer wartet den sonst noch so auf ein Spectral?
Hab wohl eines der letzten Spectral AL 7.0 in M geordert (war in KW 28, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 33).
Seite heute ists auf der Website als ausverkauft markiert. Mal schauen wie pünktlich sie sind...


----------



## thdom (17. Juli 2014)

Hui, das ging ja mal schnell. Eigentlich war KW 31 anvisiert, hab heute die Versandnachricht für mein Nerve AL 29 erhalten... Freue mich!


----------



## thdom (18. Juli 2014)

thdom schrieb:


> Hui, das ging ja mal schnell. Eigentlich war KW 31 anvisiert, hab heute die Versandnachricht für mein Nerve AL 29 erhalten... Freue mich!



...und gerade ist es angekommen! Bin sehr positiv überrascht, wie schnell es letztlich ging! Ich weiß auch schon, was ich morgen mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n1gg1e (21. Juli 2014)

Nachdem sich der Liefertermin leider nochmal um 2 Wochen verschoben hat, kann ich am Freitag endlich mein Specki in den Händen halten 

Es warten schon ein paar Teile auf den Umbau:




Fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, aber dann kann ich hoffentlich Mitte August die Alpenüberquerung in Angriff nehmen.

Gruß n1gg1e


----------



## sorny (21. Juli 2014)

Baust auf XT Bremsen um?


----------



## n1gg1e (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, die Avid Elixir 5 fliegen raus. Hatte an meinem Rad davor die Elixir CR, super Bremse, die aber immer wieder viel Aufmerksamtkeit beim Einstellen verlangt hat. Hoffe die XT ist so sorglos, wie sie alle beschreiben.

Den Dämpfer würde ich am liebsten auch gleich noch ersetzen, aber davor muss ich erstmal die anderen neuen Austauschteile von meinem Spectral 7.0 verkaufen. Der CC DB Inline wäre mein absoluter Wunschkandidat...


----------



## Hillside (21. Juli 2014)

XT ist die neue Pike 
Oder umgekehrt?

Ich muss mal eine Lanze für die Avid (in meinem Fall Elixir 7 Trail) brechen: Ja, sie klingeln und ja, die XT hat mehr Kraft. Aber feinfühliger ist die Avid schon. Die XT ist mehr digital, und es gibt Situationen, in denen möchte ich das Maximum an Modulation.


----------



## DerLuemmel (21. Juli 2014)

Hab die Avid auch an meinem neuen Rad dran. Werde aber wohl erst mal abwarten wie die so sind und mir dann bei Bedarf die XT holen. Die Elixir 5 kann ich dann immer noch an mein Trekking Rad packen. Wesentlich besser als meine (5 Jahre) alten Deore werden sie wohl sein.


----------



## monocito (24. Juli 2014)

Habe zwei Canyon Bikes(Nerve Al 7.0 + Torque Ex Trailflow). 2 mal hingefahren, bestellt, und jeweils zwei Wochen später konnte ich es abholen. Gibt also nichts zu meckern.


----------



## honnel (29. Juli 2014)

So habe in KW 28 bestellt (Spectral 7.0 AL in Raw Blue) und Liefertermin war KW 33, heute kam die Mail:

"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."

...und wir haben gerade mal KW 31!

Klasse Sache Canyon!


----------



## Aurell (29. Juli 2014)

, post: 12174457, member: 174959"]So habe in KW 28 bestellt (Spectral 7.0 AL in Raw Blue) und Liefertermin war KW 33, heute kam die Mail:

"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."

...und wir haben gerade mal KW 31!

Klasse Sache Canyon![/QUOTE]

Servus Honnel,

also mir ging es mit dem Liefertermin ähnlich.  Liefertermin eigentlich KW16, Geld pünktlich am Sonntag KW13 überwiesen, plötzliche Lieferung in KW14. Aber kein vorherige Anfrage ob vorher geliefert werden kann.
Das fehlt leider bei Canyon noch, der Kunde könnte ja evtl. auch zufällig mal im Urlaub sein. Somit fehlt bei Canyon immer noch ein logischer Zwischenschritt.

Aber warte erst mal ab. Der Spaß fängt erst an wenn Du die erste Reklamation hast. Für die Versendung eines Schalthebel hat Canyon bei mir eine Woche gebraucht. Bei meiner 2 Reklamation meiner Laufräder hat es von Sonntagabend bis Mittwoch Nachmittag gedauert bis ich die Antwort mit Rücksendeschein bekommen habe.

Ich hoffe für Dich das Du keine Reklamation haben wirst denn dann fängt das Warten erst richtig an.


----------



## YoshYeah (29. Juli 2014)

honnel schrieb:


> So habe in KW 28 bestellt (Spectral 7.0 AL in Raw Blue) und Liefertermin war KW 33, heute kam die Mail:
> 
> "die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
> unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."
> ...



Bestell- sowie Lieferdatum das gleiche  ...jedoch noch keine E-Mail von denen argh....
wusste gar nicht wie mühsam so ne Wartezeit sein kann )))


----------



## honnel (29. Juli 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> , post: 12174457, member: 174959"]So habe in KW 28 bestellt (Spectral 7.0 AL in Raw Blue) und Liefertermin war KW 33, heute kam die Mail:
> 
> "die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
> unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."
> ...



Servus Honnel,

also mir ging es mit dem Liefertermin ähnlich.  Liefertermin eigentlich KW16, Geld pünktlich am Sonntag KW13 überwiesen, plötzliche Lieferung in KW14. Aber kein vorherige Anfrage ob vorher geliefert werden kann.
Das fehlt leider bei Canyon noch, der Kunde könnte ja evtl. auch zufällig mal im Urlaub sein. Somit fehlt bei Canyon immer noch ein logischer Zwischenschritt.

Aber warte erst mal ab. Der Spaß fängt erst an wenn Du die erste Reklamation hast. Für die Versendung eines Schalthebel hat Canyon bei mir eine Woche gebraucht. Bei meiner 2 Reklamation meiner Laufräder hat es von Sonntagabend bis Mittwoch Nachmittag gedauert bis ich die Antwort mit Rücksendeschein bekommen habe.

Ich hoffe für Dich das Du keine Reklamation haben wirst denn dann fängt das Warten erst richtig an.[/QUOTE]

Ohjee das klingt ja leider nicht so toll. Werde das Bike in Koblenz direkt abholen, hoffe da find ich gleich die größten Patzer..
Hatte bei meinem ersten Canyon (Nerve im Jahre 2009) keinerlei Probleme und war bis zum Ende zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honnel (30. Juli 2014)

Damit verabschiede ich mich:
Heute kam die Terminauswahl-Mail, am Samstag wirds abgeholt. *freu*


----------



## DerLuemmel (30. Juli 2014)

So, ich bin dann nun auch raus. Heute kam die Mail das Rad wurde versandt. Jetzt liegt an an DHL..ich hoffe die lassen sich nicht allzu viel Zeit und mit der Sendung ist alles in Ordnung bzw. Canyon hat auch alles richtig eingepackt. Ein Bekannter hatte beim ersten Versuch leider die falsche Größe erwischt - keinen Schimmer wie denen das passieren konnte.


----------



## YoshYeah (5. August 2014)

Sooo endlich: Hab heut die Mail bekommen das mein Spectral on Tour ist ....


----------



## karkas (7. August 2014)

Letzten Dienstag ein GC CF SL bestellt. Lieferbar "ab Lager".
Direkt die Bestellbestätigung bekommen und seit dem nichts mehr...
Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, es am WE einfahren zu können. Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Trailmann (9. August 2014)

So,
gleich gehts nach Koblenz.
15.15 Uhr Termin zum abholen, ich kann es nicht mehr erwarten.
Aus dem Wartezimmer bin ich dann heute raus, machts gut und alles gute mit euren Bikes (wenn ihr sie dann habt )

Trail


----------



## karkas (11. August 2014)

Seit Mittwoch Abend ist mein Rad angeblich in der Qualitätskontrolle. Besser, die kontrollieren gut, wenn das so lange dauert...


----------



## Sylver46 (12. August 2014)

Habe mir ein Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team in L bestellt, Lieferung leider erst in der KW52 :-( hat vielleicht jemand eins Bestellt das früher kommt und will es nicht mehr? Dann würde ich die Position sehr gern übernehmen  Ein Strrive CF 9.0 Race in L wäre auch ok.


----------



## kneesliding (12. August 2014)

donnerstag hol ich mir mein neuen Torque EX Trailflow in Artcic


----------



## Ghost1991 (12. August 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> donnerstag hol ich mir mein neuen Torque EX Trailflow in Artcic


Wann bestellt?

Habe meins heute gekauft und kann es nicht erwarten, vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 33.,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (13. August 2014)

Habe es am 02.08 Bestellt.


----------



## karkas (16. August 2014)

karkas schrieb:


> Seit Mittwoch Abend ist mein Rad angeblich in der Qualitätskontrolle. Besser, die kontrollieren gut, wenn das so lange dauert...


Die scheinen ja echt gründlich zu kontrollieren...
Noch nichts neues bei mir.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (16. August 2014)

So nehm auch nochmal platz. Für die Lady das letzte Grand Canyon Al 5.9w abgegriffen. Lieferung 35.KW


----------



## waldi28 (16. August 2014)

Dann richte dich schon mal drauf ein, dass es nächstes Jahr teuer für dich wird. 
Meine Frau steigt jetzt bereits um vom Yellowstone 6.9 Modell 2013 aufs Nerve 9.9 SL.
Lieferung auch in der KW 35.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (17. August 2014)

Das befürchte ich auch Es mussten ja dieses Jahr auch schon gleich die blauen Spank Spike Pedalen und Ergon GE1 Griffe sein


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2014)

@home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (19. August 2014)

Ich geselle mich hier mal dazu. Warte auf ein Nerve AL 29.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Lieferzeit, wenn das Rad 'Ab Lager' verfügbar ist?
Lt. Canyon Website geht es innerhalb von 5-7 Tagen in den Versand ..


----------



## amb (19. August 2014)

Ich nehme auch mal Platz. Habe mir für 2015 ein Strive CF 8.0 gegönnt.


----------



## karkas (19. August 2014)

murd0c schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich hier mal dazu. Warte auf ein Nerve AL 29.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Lieferzeit, wenn das Rad 'Ab Lager' verfügbar ist?
> Lt. Canyon Website geht es innerhalb von 5-7 Tagen in den Versand ..




Mein Rad mit "ab Lager" hat eine Bestellbestätigung vom 30.7. und seit dem habe ich noch nichts zum Versand gehört.
Die 5-7 Tage sind zumindest in meinem Fall sehr utopisch.


----------



## Ghost1991 (19. August 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> @home


Ist das Rad wirklich so blau? Oder ist das die Kamera?

Zum Vergleich das Produktfoto


----------



## kneesliding (19. August 2014)

Das bike ist eigentlich grau und nicht weiß. Das Produkt Bild täuscht ein wenig


----------



## exbonner (19. August 2014)

Ich geselle mich wieder in die Runde:

Bestellt: Stitched 180, geplante Abholung in KW38.

Dafür muss mein Torque Ex weichen...


----------



## Micha382 (19. August 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich wieder in die Runde:
> 
> Bestellt: Stitched 180, geplante Abholung in KW38.
> 
> Dafür muss mein Torque Ex weichen...



Das ist aber eher ein 360 Grad Tausch ;-)


----------



## Bouncer (20. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich nehme dann auch mal Platz... Nächste Woche darf ich hoffentlich 2 Torque DHX Whipzone für meine Frau und mich in Empfang nehmen.

In der Zwischenzeit wird das Wohnzimmer umgeräumt, dass die Bikes auch ein schönes Zuhause bekommen ^^


----------



## PatRiot876 (20. August 2014)

Ich geselle mich mal dazu.
Spectral Al 7.0 EX in Chrome Red,
20.08. bestellt und die voraussichtliche Lieferung KW 43.


----------



## karkas (20. August 2014)

Was macht man eigentlich so 2 Wochen lang bei der Qualitätssicherung? Betriebsferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monocito (20. August 2014)

Einmal da gewesen. 2 Wochen später abgeholt.


----------



## Bouncer (22. August 2014)

Donnerstag um 17:30 werden die Bikes abgeholt....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. August 2014)

monocito schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315289 Einmal da gewesen. 2 Wochen später abgeholt.



Gefällt mir richtig gut! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## renderscout (23. August 2014)

LUX CF 9.9 2015 bestellt -> Liefertermin KW45 *freu*


----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. August 2014)

So bin wieder raus, geplante KW wurde eingehalten. Grand Canyon 5.9w angekommen.


----------



## mfleschler (25. August 2014)

Hallo,

soeben habe ich das 2015er Spectral 27,5 6.0 bestellt in L. KW 40 soll es schon kommen, bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## HK1896 (26. August 2014)

Moin, habe letzte Woche Freitag ein 2014er Nerve AL 6.0 bestellt. Es war "ab Lager verfügbar". Kann jemand berichten wie lange man ungefähr warten muss bis zur Auslieferung?


----------



## murd0c (26. August 2014)

HK1896 schrieb:


> Moin, habe letzte Woche Freitag ein 2014er Nerve AL 6.0 bestellt. Es war "ab Lager verfügbar". Kann jemand berichten wie lange man ungefähr warten muss bis zur Auslieferung?



Hi,
habe mir letzten Montag ebenfalls ein Nerve AL bestellt mit "ab Lager verfügbar".

Historie:
18.08. bestellt und bezahlt (Paypal)
19.08. Bestellbestätigung
21.08. Bearbeitung
21.08. Versand
22.08. geliefert

Ist mein zweites Canyon dieses Jahr und beide Male kam das Rad früher als angekündigt


----------



## HK1896 (26. August 2014)

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht. Habe auch schon die Bestellbestätigung (am 25.08.2014) bekommen. Vorraussichtliche Lieferung KW 35 steht dort drin. Also bin gespannt.

Wenns bei mir genauso läuft, dann...

22.08. bestellt und bezahlt (Paypal)
25.08. Bestellbestätigung
... 27.08. Bearbeitung
... 27.08. Versand
... 28.08. BIKE!!!!


Update: Versandtbestädtigung gerade eben ... *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruderBleistift (26. August 2014)

Gestern AL SLX 7.9 mit voraussichtlicher Lieferung in KW38 bestellt.
Heute Rechnung mit geplantem Versand für KW36 erhalten


----------



## mfleschler (26. August 2014)

Hi,
heute Rechnung bekommen für das 2015er Spectral 6.0 polished, Lieferung KW39! Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Ste2014 (27. August 2014)

Freitag Rad auf Lager bestellt; 
Montag Bestellbestätigung; 
Dienstag die Meldung: 'Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt'; 
heute Termin zur Abholung in der nächsten Woche (diese Woche gab es keinen Termin für mich); 
gerade kam die Mail, dass Lieferverzögerungen meinen Termin um 2 Wochen verschieben. Mit neuem Abholtermin komme ich dann sicher auf 3 Wochen. 

Das pisst mich gerade sehr an!!!


----------



## haga67 (27. August 2014)

Habe Freitag Nacht für meine Liebste ein ab Lager verfügbares Spectral 7.0W in XS bestellt.
Am Dienstag kam die Rechnung, bin gespannt wann es verschickt wird. Lt.Rg.KW 36 also nächste Woche.


----------



## karkas (27. August 2014)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Freitag Rad auf Lager bestellt;
> Montag Bestellbestätigung;
> Dienstag die Meldung: 'Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt';
> heute Termin zur Abholung in der nächsten Woche (diese Woche gab es keinen Termin für mich);
> ...


Das hatte ich 3 mal hintereinander. Jetzt ist es ein Cannondale geworden.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (27. August 2014)

So, ich darf nun endlich auch mal Platz nehmen. AL 7.0 EX 2015 in rot. Heute bestellt, soll laut E-mail KW 46 versandt werden. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t4x (28. August 2014)

Heyho,

 ich setze mich mal dazu.

Canyon Spectral 7.0 EX 2015 Größe L in stealth 
Bestellt: 20.08.2014
Bestätigt: 21.08.2014
gepl. Versand: KW 45 (Abholung vor Ort)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt 

Gruß von der Mosel,
t4x


----------



## HK1896 (28. August 2014)

HK1896 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht schlecht. Habe auch schon die Bestellbestätigung (am 25.08.2014) bekommen. Vorraussichtliche Lieferung KW 35 steht dort drin. Also bin gespannt.
> 
> Wenns bei mir genauso läuft, dann...
> 
> ...




Das bike ist daaaa!!!! :-D


----------



## Ste2014 (2. September 2014)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Freitag Rad auf Lager bestellt;
> Montag Bestellbestätigung;
> Dienstag die Meldung: 'Ihre Bestellung wird zusammengestellt';
> heute Termin zur Abholung in der nächsten Woche (diese Woche gab es keinen Termin für mich);
> ...



Die Übergabe hat heute tatsächlich noch geklappt. Angeblich Systemfehler.
Alles gut.


----------



## haga67 (3. September 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Habe Freitag Nacht für meine Liebste ein ab Lager verfügbares Spectral 7.0W in XS bestellt.
> Am Dienstag kam die Rechnung, bin gespannt wann es verschickt wird. Lt.Rg.KW 36 also nächste Woche.


Das Bike ist da 
Montag verschickt, gestern geliefert.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (3. September 2014)

Dann gesell ich mich auch zu euch und warte weiterhin auf mein Torque ex trailflow...
Voraussichtlicher Termin ist KW36

18.08. bestellt
19.08. überwiesen
21.08. Überweisung bestätigt
...bis heute wartend auf auf Versand 

Hatte extra morgen und Freitag freigenommen in der Hoffnung es würde bis dahin bei mir sein.... Leider sieht es schlecht aus


----------



## kommaklar (3. September 2014)

Spectral AL 6.9  L
Habe am 30.8.14 bestellt (Nachname) und heute die Versandbestätigung erhalten!
Also wird es Do oder Fr ankommen...

Trotz E Mail von Canyon:
_Für Bikes mit geplantem Versanddatum "Ab Lager":
Derzeit treffen saisonal bedingt sehr viele Bestellungen ein, so dass sich der Versand Ihres Bikes
trotz Lieferzeitangabe "Ab Lager" ggf. um 5 - 7 Tage verzögern kann. Wir bedauern das sehr und
bitten um Ihr Verständnis. Wir bringen Ihr Bike so schnell es geht zu Ihnen!_


----------



## louismann (3. September 2014)

Gestern bestellt, Canyon Nerve AL 8.0 Gr. L, heute kam die Versandbestätigung!

Freitag biken


----------



## Ghost1991 (3. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Dann gesell ich mich auch zu euch und warte weiterhin auf mein Torque ex trailflow...
> Voraussichtlicher Termin ist KW36
> 
> 18.08. bestellt
> ...


Ich habe das Trailflow bereits am 12.8. bestellt und  ist bei mir auch noch nicht angekommen. Zuerst hieß es KW 35, wurde aber auf KW37 geändert


----------



## Fritzle_112 (3. September 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Trailflow bereits am 12.8. bestellt und  ist bei mir auch noch nicht angekommen. Zuerst hieß es KW 35, wurde aber auf KW37 geändert



Liefertermin wurde noch nicht geändert aber dass wird dann auch noch kommen denk ich...


----------



## BruderBleistift (4. September 2014)

Gibt es denn Erfahrungen zum Versand bei Canyon? Mein AL SLX 7.9 soll KW36 (also diese Woche) versandt werden.

25.08.2014 - bestellt per Nachnahme
26.08.2014 - Bestellbestätigung mit gepl. Versanddatum KW 36

Seit dem ist Ruhe im Postfach. Ich hatte gehofft am Wochenende noch fahren zu können..


edit: Macht es denn Sinn bei der Hotline nach dem Bestellstatus zu fragen, oder können die Mitarbeiter auch keine Aussage dazu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzle_112 (4. September 2014)

BruderBleistift schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Erfahrungen zum Versand bei Canyon? Mein AL SLX 7.9 soll KW36 (also diese Woche) versandt werden.
> 
> 25.08.2014 - bestellt per Nachnahme
> 26.08.2014 - Bestellbestätigung mit gepl. Versanddatum KW 36
> ...



Ich habe heute angerufen, da ich auch am Wochenende fahren wollte, die Aussage des Mitarbeiters war, dass er nicht sagen kann wann es raus geht aber er glaubt das ich vor Samstag nicht mit der Versandmail rechnen sollte.... Leider

*Update:
Soeben die Email erhalten dass es sich um 1-2 Wochen verzögern kann...!*


----------



## kommaklar (4. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Spectral AL 6.9  L
> Habe am 30.8.14 bestellt (Nachname) und heute die Versandbestätigung erhalten!
> Also wird es Do oder Fr ankommen...
> 
> ...



Heute angekommen.....


----------



## BruderBleistift (4. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> *Update:
> Soeben die Email erhalten dass es sich um 1-2 Wochen verzögern kann...!*



Dito :/
Habe gleich mal angefragt wie es sein kann, die Verzögerung eines Lagernden Bikes damit zu begründen, dass es noch nicht fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (4. September 2014)

BruderBleistift schrieb:


> Dito :/
> Habe gleich mal angefragt wie es sein kann, die Verzögerung eines Lagernden Bikes damit zu begründen, dass es noch nicht fertiggestellt ist.



Falls es ne Antwort würde ich noch freuen diese zu hören.

Finde es auch frech erst so spät das Versanddatum zu ändern.


----------



## BruderBleistift (5. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Falls es ne Antwort würde ich noch freuen diese zu hören.



_Sehr geehrter ___________,_

_ vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 04. September 2014, bezüglich Ihrer Bestellung._

_ Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 entschieden haben._
_ Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Ihre Bestellung befindet sich derzeit bereits in der Kommissionierung, welche Erfahrungsgemäß zwei Werktage andauert. Nach dem Abschluss der Kommissionierung, wird Ihre Bestellung voraussichtlich binnen 48 Stunden dem Versand übergeben. Sobald Ihre Bestellung dann unser Haus verlassen hat, erhalten Sie binnen 48 Stunden eine Versandbestätigung per E-Mail mit einer Paketverfolgungsnummer, mit der Sie den Versandweg Ihres Auftrags nachvollziehen können. Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich bei einem Bike um ein Sperrgut handelt und somit der Versand zwischen drei und sieben Werktage dauern kann._

_ Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen und Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder mit Ihrer Kundennummer XXXXXXXX an uns wenden._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen,_
___________
_Servicecenter_​Na klappt doch. Dauert zwar trotzdem noch etwas, aber zumindest konnte man mir den genauen Status meiner Bestellung mitteilen  ..und mit viel Glück erreicht mich nächste Woche mein Fahrrad.


----------



## louismann (5. September 2014)

Gerade von DHL ne Mail bekommen: Das Paket entspricht nicht den Versandkriterien und geht an den Absender zurück.

Ich dreh durch jetzt!!!
Es war schon im Zieldepot, die werden es hoffentlich nicht demoliert haben, es war das letzte Nerve AL 8.0 in L...


----------



## BikerTux (5. September 2014)

Hi Community

Die ist mein erster Beitrag als echter User (und nicht nur Leser). 
Daher wollte ich gleich mit einem positiven Bericht anfangen.

Seit ca. 1 Jahr mache ich mir Gedanken welches Fully es nun werden soll.
Die aktuellen Lux'e sind mittlerweile alle ausgestorben. Also ein Nerv'e
War schon mal in Koblenz und hab sie verglichen.
Am besten kommt für meinen Anwendungsfall in Frage: Nerve AL 29 9.9SL

Bestellung am 2.9. 16:40 (Nachname)
Bestätigung am 2.9. 19:20 (gepl. KW37)
Zusammenstellung am 3.9. 11:20
Versand am 3.9. 15:30
Auslieferung am 4.9. 15:00

Hat also perfekt geklappt 

Euer (Biker)Tux


----------



## louismann (8. September 2014)

louismann schrieb:


> Gerade von DHL ne Mail bekommen: Das Paket entspricht nicht den Versandkriterien und geht an den Absender zurück.
> 
> Ich dreh durch jetzt!!!
> Es war schon im Zieldepot, die werden es hoffentlich nicht demoliert haben, es war das letzte Nerve AL 8.0 in L...



Habe es heute bei der Post abgeholt.
Alles in Ordnung.Weiss der Geier, was die mir ständig für den Status geschickt haben.
Ein wunderschönes Bike.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (10. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Dann gesell ich mich auch zu euch und warte weiterhin auf mein Torque ex trailflow...
> Voraussichtlicher Termin ist KW36
> 
> 18.08. bestellt
> ...


 


Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute angerufen, da ich auch am Wochenende fahren wollte, die Aussage des Mitarbeiters war, dass er nicht sagen kann wann es raus geht aber er glaubt das ich vor Samstag nicht mit der Versandmail rechnen sollte.... Leider
> 
> *Update:
> Soeben die Email erhalten dass es sich um 1-2 Wochen verzögern kann...!*


 
Die Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab leider nicht den Grund der Verzögerung, aber die Aussage, dass der Versandtermin nun vorraussichtlich ende KW38 ist und ich das Bike vorraussichtlich in KW39 erhalten werde.
Für Neubestellungen wird KW39 als Versand angegeben.....Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritzle_112 (10. September 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Trailflow bereits am 12.8. bestellt und  ist bei mir auch noch nicht angekommen. Zuerst hieß es KW 35, wurde aber auf KW37 geändert



Hast du schon Neuigkeiten wegen deinem bike?

Eine Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab, dass die letze Lieferung der Rähmen anscheinend schlecht waren und alles zurück ging. Laut der Dame an de Hotline sollten morgen die neuen kommen und die Bikes dann aufgebaut werden...


----------



## Ghost1991 (10. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Hast du schon Neuigkeiten wegen deinem bike?
> 
> Eine Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab, dass die letze Lieferung der Rähmen anscheinend schlecht waren und alles zurück ging. Laut der Dame an de Hotline sollten morgen die neuen kommen und die Bikes dann aufgebaut werden...


Nein, ich warte genaus verzweifelt wie du auf das Rad.


----------



## Ghost1991 (11. September 2014)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Hast du schon Neuigkeiten wegen deinem bike?
> 
> Eine Nachfrage bei Canyon ergab, dass die letze Lieferung der Rähmen anscheinend schlecht waren und alles zurück ging. Laut der Dame an de Hotline sollten morgen die neuen kommen und die Bikes dann aufgebaut werden...


Update: gerade Mail mit neuem Liefertermin bekommen. Jetzt heißt es KW 39.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (11. September 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Update: gerade Mail mit neuem Liefertermin bekommen. Jetzt heißt es KW 39.



Hieß es KW39 Versand oder es verzögert sich um 1-2 Wochen?


----------



## Ghost1991 (20. September 2014)

Update: Trailflow 2014 ist endlich angekommen (12.8. bestellt.)

Nur leider ist der falsche Vorderreifen montiert Maxxis Ardent statt dem Highroller II.
Außerdem fehlt die bestellte Ersatzschraube für das Schaltauge.

Langsam bin ich immer weniger von Canyon überzeugt.


----------



## Fritzle_112 (21. September 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Update: Trailflow 2014 ist endlich angekommen (12.8. bestellt.)
> 
> Nur leider ist der falsche Vorderreifen montiert Maxxis Ardent statt dem Highroller II.
> Außerdem fehlt die bestellte Ersatzschraube für das Schaltauge.
> ...



Habe mein Bike gestern erhalten, nach der ersten Tour bin ich mehr als begeistert!
Aber dass mit dem Vorderreifen habe ich auch festgestellt und eine nette Email an canyon geschrieben.
Die Schraube war bei mir einzeln im bike guard, hätte sie fast auch übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loco1986 (30. September 2014)

So, habe mein Nerve 6.0 am 11.9 bestellt, die ganze zeit hies es KW 40 bekomme ich es.
Nun ist KW 40 und "ganz überraschend" ist Inventur, während der ja nichts gebaut und versendet wird 
Als ob man das nicht vorher gewusst hätte.
Nunja werde ich mich wohl auf noch mindestens eine Woche Wartezeit einstellen müssen


----------



## mclompi (3. Oktober 2014)

So am 05.09 das Nerve Al 9.0 2015  bestellt soll in KW 44 ankommen in grey-Green freu mich.


----------



## Loco1986 (7. Oktober 2014)

Canyon macht es mir echt nicht leicht noch gut gelaunt zu bleiben.
Aufgrund eines Rückstaus darf ich jetzt wohl NOCH eine Woche zusätzlich warten. 
Wenn es mir nicht so gut gefallen würde wäre ich echt geneigt das Rad zu stornieren. 
Ursprünglich hies es KW 40, in KW 40 hies es plötzlich: Inventur, also KW 41. Mittlerweile heißt es KW 42, aufgrund eines Rückstaus.
Bin langsam echt genervt. Also ich glaub wenn ich nächste Woche nochmal vertröstet werde, muss ich irgendwas kaputt machen


----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

So, nachdem es nochmal den kompletten Freitag im Paketzentrum Neuwied entspannt hat, ist es endlich heute eingetroffen. Somit bin ich hier raus. 





Viel Glück allen anderen dass ihr nicht mehr so lange warten müsst


----------



## dcs1091 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein Spectral 7.9 bekommen, das für KW 40 angekündigt war? Wegen der Inventur wurde der Liefertermin auf KW 42 verschoben. Hab dann am Montag bei der Canyon-Servicehotline angerufen und die Info bekommen dass meines schon versandbereit sei (Größe XL). Kurz darauf kam jedoch eine Mail mit einer neuen Bestellbestätigung und auch einer neuen Rechnung mit voraussichtlicher Lieferung KW 45... Wie kann das sein?


----------



## dcs1091 (16. Oktober 2014)

Aja nach erneuter Nachfrage bei Canyon konnten sie mir das auch nicht erklären..


----------



## smlyyy (17. Oktober 2014)

Grad die Versandbestätigung für mein DHX Flashzone bekommen. I like.


----------



## renderscout (27. Oktober 2014)

so, ich bin nun Canyon typisch von KW44 auf KW49 gerutscht mit LUX CF 9.9.... schade, ich dachte das leidige Thema hätte sich erledigt


----------



## mclompi (27. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja nicht schön.
Ich soll mein Nerve 9,0 auch diese Woche bekommen .
Ich hoffe das ich nicht so eine Nachricht bekomme.


----------



## westender (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich war ein wartender ..Nerve AL für meine Frau. Hatte auch die Standard Verspätungsnachricht am Freitag "1-2 Wochen"- schwupps Montag Mittag stand er da der DHL Mensch. Ich möchte hier nur kurz aufmuntern, es kann auch anders kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (29. Oktober 2014)

So gerade die Email , ihr Nerve 9.0 kommt erst in KW 47 und nicht in KW 44 .
Ja toll.


----------



## zwaem_ (29. Oktober 2014)

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Liefertermin wurde für das Nerve AL 9.0 von ursprünglich KW46 auf KW47 verschoben.


----------



## lettermaker (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe am 14.10.2014 die Bestätigung meiner Bestellung eines *Grand Canyon AL 6.9 2015* erhalten- geplantes Auslieferungsdatum 44. KW. (diese Woche).

Heute habe ich die Information bekommen, dass meine Bestellung versandfertig gemacht  und in den nächsten 48h DHL übergeben wird. Eine Lieferung bis morgen wird wohl leider nicht mehr klappen - wäre auch zu schön gewesen 

Heute nachmittag habe ich die Sendungsnummer bekommen - jetzt liegt es an der Post. Aber aufgrund des Sperrguts gehe ich von einer längeren Lieferdauer aus.

Oder wie sind die Erfahrungen hier?


----------



## cast0r (30. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest Glück haben


----------



## Loco1986 (31. Oktober 2014)

Rechne damit das es erst noch einen Tag im Start-Paketzentrum verbringt.


----------



## lettermaker (31. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich Glück. Es soll heute zugestellt werden.

Ich hatte Glück - mit der normalen Brief- und Paketpost gekommen


----------



## zwaem_ (31. Oktober 2014)

Größe M & L in Stealth sind laut Homepage wieder in KW46 lieferbar, XS und S sogar ab Lager. Vielleicht wird's ja doch etwas früher.


----------



## zwaem_ (4. November 2014)

*Update: *
[...]die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.[...]


----------



## mclompi (4. November 2014)

Das ist ja klasse,bin mal gespannt wann mein graues 9.0 kommt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t4x (6. November 2014)

t4x schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich setze mich mal dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dann mal raus 
Canyon Spectral 7.0 EX 2015 Größe L in stealth 
Bestellt: 20.08.2014
Bestätigt: 21.08.2014
Bestellung wird zusammengestellt: 29.10.2014
Bestellung zur Abholung bereit (mit Link zur Terminabsprache): 30.10.2014
Abholung vor Ort: 04.11.2014 (KW45)

Alles wie geplant! Danke Canyon!

Jetzt muss nur noch Wochenende werden


----------



## zwaem_ (7. November 2014)

Mein Paket lungert immernoch im Start-Paketzentrum herum


----------



## zwaem_ (10. November 2014)

zwaem_ schrieb:


> Mein Paket lungert immernoch im Start-Paketzentrum herum


Bike ist inzwischen da


----------



## mclompi (10. November 2014)

Dann berichte mal bitte  deine ersten Eindrücke, ich habe ja das selbe bestellt.


----------



## Chriese (10. November 2014)

So, bin auch mal wieder dabei.....das letzte mal 2009.
Bestellt Torque DHX Whipzone in raw Club.


----------



## zwaem_ (10. November 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal bitte  deine ersten Eindrücke, ich habe ja das selbe bestellt.


Hab da leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich eigentlich nur RR fahre. Finde aber, dass die Deore XT präzise schaltet. Nur 3x10 ist vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert. Bin eigentlich SRAM Force 22 2x11 gewohnt. 
Ansonsten bin ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt vorhin die meiste Zeit im Climb-Modus gefahren. Gabel und Dämpfer müssen also noch etwas eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (10. November 2014)

Danke, kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Reifen drauf sind ?
Mountain King 2 ?


----------



## zwaem_ (11. November 2014)

mclompi schrieb:


> Danke, kannst du mir bitte sagen welche Reifen drauf sind ?
> Mountain King 2 ?


Wie auf der canyon-Homepage angegeben die  Continental Mountain King 2,2" Black Chili Compound


----------



## mclompi (11. November 2014)

Ok , danke


----------



## mclompi (12. November 2014)

Hallo ,
ich habe gerade Email 11:16 Uhr bekommen, mein Rad wird innerhalb 48h an DHL übergeben.
Nerve Al 9.0 in L in grey Green .

12.11.14.   15:17 Endspurt es wird an DHL übergeben Mail mit Paketnummer.

16:18 Paket ist bei DHL Neuwied

13.11.14 . 13:30 das Rad ist angekommen.


----------

